# 491 Visa Applicants Pool and Questions



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Starting this thread exclusively for 491 related Queries


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

one of the MARA Agents posted this on their FB page today.
Does that mean 491 visa holders entitled for Medicare?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

exlipse said:


> one of the MARA Agents posted this on their FB page today.
> Does that mean 491 visa holders entitled for Medicare?


That certainly seems to be what is implied according to the MARA agency that posted it:

_"NewStars Migration Canberra
13 October at 17:06 · 
Breaking News
491 visa will have Medicare!
The department confirmed that holders of new skilled regional provisional visas 'will have the same access to to Medicare as Australian permanent residents', which means they can apply for a Medicare card.

Other issues such as property purchase, student payments and loans, and parental leave are also under discussion."_"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That certainly seems to be what is implied according to the MARA agency that posted it:
> 
> _"NewStars Migration Canberra
> 13 October at 17:06 ·
> ...


They are going out of the way to make the 491 as attractive as possible to make it a success
They want the doomsayer to be proved wrong
The credibility of Peter Dutton is at stake

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

https://www.change.org/p/david-coleman-reduce-taxable-income-requirement-for-applying-191-visa

Please sign and share this petition guys. Hope the government does something about this.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> https://www.change.org/p/david-coleman-reduce-taxable-income-requirement-for-applying-191-visa
> 
> Please sign and share this petition guys. Hope the government does something about this.
> 
> ...


You have to very careful when preparing such petitions 
You have given the wrong heading as 191 instead of 491
You will become the laughing stock if you send this to the department 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> They are going out of the way to make the 491 as attractive as possible to make it a success
> They want the doomsayer to be proved wrong
> The credibility of Peter Dutton is at stake
> 
> Cheers


Indeed they are - and with the U-turn on Gold Coast / Perth now being considered regional - it will be interesting to see how this all plays out in practice (actual state nomination numbers).

I know the Premier of WA has said publicy he regrets having closed themselves to GSM visas and are hoping to reverse that folly with the inclusion of Perth now as a regional area. 



NB said:


> You have to very careful when preparing such petitions
> You have given the wrong heading as 191 instead of 491
> You will become the laughing stock if you send this to the department
> 
> Cheers


Actually it is accurate NB, the petition is regarding the requirement that 491 holders have a taxable income of ~54k/pa for 3 years prior to being eligible for 191 - so it is regarding 191 eligibility.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to very careful when preparing such petitions
> 
> You have given the wrong heading as 191 instead of 491
> 
> ...


Prettyisotonic has clarified what I have said and it is accurate. Let's do our bit and support the reduction of income. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahi_Mahesh (Aug 19, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Indeed they are - and with the U-turn on Gold Coast / Perth now being considered regional - it will be interesting to see how this all plays out in practice (actual state nomination numbers).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it officially confirmed (I still could not see Gold Coast as a region on their official web site)? Can you please share any link if you have ?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mahi_Mahesh said:


> Is it officially confirmed (I still could not see Gold Coast as a region on their official web site)? Can you please share any link if you have ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi mate yes it is confirmed, David Coleman (Immigration Minister) and Scott Morrison (PM) said so in a joint media release - available here:

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...ment-increases-regional-migration-target.aspx

_"The definition of regional Australia for migration purposes will also change. Perth and the Gold Coast will no longer be classified as major cities, ensuring they remain an attractive destination for skilled migrants and international students.

The new definition will come into effect on 16 November."_

Some media coverage that summed it up - https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10-26/skilled-migrants-to-perth-and-gold-coast/11643316


----------



## perthwisher (Apr 11, 2019)

Now that Perth will be available for the 491 visa does anyone know if WA will drop the requirement for a job contract before application or is it too early to tell yet? My daughter is living in Perth but has only just gone onto her bridging 1a so she would not be able to sponsor us yet but if WA becomes available I would jump at the chance.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

I have a query regarding 491 state nomination. is the criteria & occupation list same for 190 state nomination & 491 state nomination?


----------



## perthwisher (Apr 11, 2019)

ParoP said:


> I have a query regarding 491 state nomination. is the criteria & occupation list same for 190 state nomination & 491 state nomination?


Same question here or will the states have individual lists that they publish?


----------



## saileshb (Nov 9, 2018)

I have the following queries w.r.t 491

1. Will WA & SA have further requirements to be met in order to be eligible for 491 sponsored by either of these states?
2. What is the likely points to be invited during the first round of 491 invites?

With Perth & Gold Coast now coming under the regional category, I reckon the interest on 491 is going to suddenly spike.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

So there are only 14000 places for each year for all states?Am i correct?t.If so how many invites can we expect for an accountant occupation for an example given that 550 occupations available?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> So there are only 14000 places for each year for all states?Am i correct?t.If so how many invites can we expect for an accountant occupation for an example given that 550 occupations available?


That 14,000 will be divided between the states as per a formula
Then the states are free to invite whosoever they want within that quota limit
They don’t have to invite all the Anzsco codes

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

NB said:


> That 14,000 will be divided between the states as per a formula
> Then the states are free to invite whosoever they want within that quota limit
> They don’t have to invite all the Anzsco codes
> 
> Cheers


So they can stop inviting accountants at all?that's scary


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> So they can stop inviting accountants at all?that's scary


Maybe they will invite only Accountants

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

nb said:


> maybe they will invite only accountants
> 
> cheers


:d:d:d


----------



## perthwisher (Apr 11, 2019)

NB said:


> That 14,000 will be divided between the states as per a formula
> Then the states are free to invite whosoever they want within that quota limit
> They don’t have to invite all the Anzsco codes
> 
> Cheers


Is it not 25,000 places for regional visa's?

As well as the reclassification of cities and provisions, the Australian government also announced it would up the number of visas set aside for regional migration by 2,000 to 25,000 and would provide priority processing for those major cities, other than Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perthwisher said:


> Is it not 25,000 places for regional visa's?
> 
> As well as the reclassification of cities and provisions, the Australian government also announced it would up the number of visas set aside for regional migration by 2,000 to 25,000 and would provide priority processing for those major cities, other than Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane.


The 25,000 would include the family and employer sponsored visas also

So 491 alone would not be 25,000 

Cheers


----------



## perthwisher (Apr 11, 2019)

NB said:


> The 25,000 would include the family and employer sponsored visas also
> 
> So 491 alone would not be 25,000
> 
> Cheers


Understand, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

This going to be a chaos fighting for 14000 places


----------



## perthwisher (Apr 11, 2019)

emios88 said:


> This going to be a chaos fighting for 14000 places


I would guess that it will depend on the size of each round and how many invites each state issues, also I wonder are these 14,000 places being allocated until the start of the next financial year?


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

If you have 65 points for 189 visa as Civil Engineer. How is it likey to be invited in 491 visa category?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hie all
October almost stands at tail end and November 16 is not a far away now...
So does anyone has an idea when each and every state/ region will publish their occupation list? For SA what will be the high point criteria for occupation listed on supplementary or having special conditions applied?


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Going back to basic question--how 491 is different from 490?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankit15 said:


> Going back to basic question--how 491 is different from 490?


Is there even a visa 490 ?

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Do you think guys that new point system or 491 visa might get delayed for at least upto next FY as no policy freeze yet?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> Do you think guys that new point system or 491 visa might get delayed for at least upto next FY as no policy freeze yet?


How did you get that impression?
I see nothing that would indicate that
It should be implemented on schedule

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Just a thought for which I would like to know the possibility because no policy freeze yet , no state occupation list out etc.


NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think guys that new point system or 491 visa might get delayed for at least upto next FY as no policy freeze yet?
> ...


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

can we apply for 491 in another state?or we should be already living in that state?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> can we apply for 491 in another state?or we should be already living in that state?


Each state have their own conditions for giving sponsorship ANZSCO wise

You have to study each state you are interested in for the details applicable to your Anzsco code 
Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

singlarun said:


> Just a thought for which I would like to know the possibility because no policy freeze yet , no state occupation list out etc.


For the ACT - ACT gov migration services team are currently waiting for the Chief Minister to sign off, and they are shooting for a 1 Jan roll-out.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the update, do you also have any similar updates about South Australia or any other states ?


PrettyIsotonic said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought for which I would like to know the possibility because no policy freeze yet , no state occupation list out etc.
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

singlarun said:


> Thanks for the update, do you also have any similar updates about South Australia or any other states ?


Sorry mate I don't, I follow the ACT more closely cause it is home. But maybe worth trying to email the SA migration team to ask. 

Btw the source for the info I shared re: ACT is the NewStars Migration Canberra Facebook page, also posting a screenshot here.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

That's a good idea I will email and check with them. My occupation is under caveat so not much hope for the ACT otherwise I am very much interested for this particular state because of relative and friends.


PrettyIsotonic said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the update, do you also have any similar updates about South Australia or any other states ?
> ...


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Looks like QLD is not an option for offshore applicants. Iscah posted something related to this.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I am trying to find offshore occupation list for Queensland, help me if you get from the website as I couldn't locate it so far on state department portal .



australiandreams said:


> Looks like QLD is not an option for offshore applicants. Iscah posted something related to this.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I think iscah has mentioned requirements for onshore applicants. Please go through following link which explains the criteria for offshore. 

https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore/

Let me also know if I am wrong or missed anything. 



australiandreams said:


> Looks like QLD is not an option for offshore applicants. Iscah posted something related to this.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

What do you guys think about how many points are required to be nominated under the new rules

Age 30
English 20
Qualification 15
Work 5
Partner 10

Total 80


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul199447 said:


> What do you guys think about how many points are required to be nominated under the new rules
> 
> Age 30
> English 20
> ...


It would depend on the state, for example NSW/VIC look at your SkillSelect points score and how you meet some other requirements, others like ACT only rank you against how many points you have on their ACT Matrix system and you only need to meet the minimum eligibility SkillSelect points score (65 at the moment).


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It would depend on the state, for example NSW/VIC look at your SkillSelect points score and how you meet some other requirements, others like ACT only rank you against how many points you have on their ACT Matrix system and you only need to meet the minimum eligibility SkillSelect points score (65 at the moment).


Do you think western Australia is actually going to send out invites or its just a political move to keep the student visas going. And also I think we can freely move between regional areas right? Most ppl would be interested in going to Perth. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Guys do you think is there any chance of the proposed income requirement being reduced for applying 191? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul199447 said:


> Do you think western Australia is actually going to send out invites or its just a political move to keep the student visas going. And also I think we can freely move between regional areas right? Most ppl would be interested in going to Perth.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I think it is unlikely they will not send any invites at all - but they might make it such that for all intents and purposes it is onshore candidates who will be the ones who will be able to meet their requirements and apply. 

Hard to speculate. 



rahul199447 said:


> Guys do you think is there any chance of the proposed income requirement being reduced for applying 191?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I doubt it unless there is some really organised advocacy campaigning (e.g. targeting key Liberal party backbenchers / getting peak bodies like FECCA onboard / regional councils etc.).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Guys do you think is there any chance of the proposed income requirement being reduced for applying 191?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You will be eligible to apply for the 191 after 3 years and you are worried about that

No one can be sure what the rules will be there tomorrow, and you want to know about an event that is atleast 3 years away

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I think it is unlikely they will not send any invites at all - but they might make it such that for all intents and purposes it is onshore candidates who will be the ones who will be able to meet their requirements and apply.
> 
> Hard to speculate.
> 
> ...


For applying 491 visa one needs to have 3 yrs of experience in their nominated occupation that would weed out a large majority of the students as they come to OZ directly after their bachelors. Very interesting situation. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul199447 said:


> For applying 491 visa one needs to have 3 yrs of experience in their nominated occupation that would weed out a large majority of the students as they come to OZ directly after their bachelors. Very interesting situation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I haven't come across that blanket 3 years of skilled experience related to their nominated occupation requirement anywhere - I understand certain state/territories may enact such requirements though but - would you have a source? 

QLD 491 for example have already outlined a few such requirements depending on whether you are onshore/offshore and the ANZSCO code being nominated - https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/

Edit:

Oh I realise you were talking about WA


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul199447 said:


> For applying 491 visa one needs to have 3 yrs of experience in their nominated occupation that would weed out a large majority of the students as they come to OZ directly after their bachelors. Very interesting situation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The thing is, students will likely be eligible for a 2 year 485 post-study work visa, and potentially be able to extend their 485 by 1 year (if they graduate in or after 2021) - for onshore candidates in WA current requirements dictate that they only then need 1 year of onshore experience in their nominated occupation - so they will have ~3 years to meet this requirement if they are coming straight to WA to do a Bachelors degree with 0 work experience or prior qualification. 

And Masters/PhD grads will get exempt from this requirement - so there might be an influx of Masters grads to WA universities!


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The thing is, students will likely be eligible for a 2 year 485 post-study work visa, and potentially be able to extend their 485 by 1 year (if they graduate in or after 2021) - for onshore candidates in WA current requirements dictate that they only then need 1 year of onshore experience in their nominated occupation - so they will have ~3 years to meet this requirement if they are coming straight to WA to do a Bachelors degree with 0 work experience or prior qualification.
> 
> And Masters/PhD grads will get exempt from this requirement - so there might be an influx of Masters grads to WA universities!


All i sense is a big chaos in coming years


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyone living in regional areas tell us how hard/easy to earn 53900 for 3 years.Can you earn such amount doing casual jobs?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Getting 491 means you're stuck for 3 years.You cannot apply for 189,190 fr 3 years or even a spouse visa.By the time you apply for 189,190 again your age points coming down.If you somehow couldn't earn the minimum salary requirement you would be coming back to your home country after like 7 years,It would feel like hell.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Why you think so negative? Why so much hypothetical in negative manner?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Why you think so negative? Why so much hypothetical in negative manner?


The trend was negative in experience that's why


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

emios88 said:


> Anyone living in regional areas tell us how hard/easy to earn 53900 for 3 years.Can you earn such amount doing casual jobs?


Leaving in Perth for last 9 years almost. Depends upon what type of job you are looking for. In IT/ Mining sector you can earn 53900 definitely even in junior profile, but getting a job in IT is tough. If you mean casual jobs like sales assistant in shop then 53900 is definitely a little higher range. I know people who work with optus, Telstra and gets around 45-50K, However I think that salary is same whole over Australia.


----------



## Mahi_Mahesh (Aug 19, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Leaving in Perth for last 9 years almost. Depends upon what type of job you are looking for. In IT/ Mining sector you can earn 53900 definitely even in junior profile, but getting a job in IT is tough. If you mean casual jobs like sales assistant in shop then 53900 is definitely a little higher range. I know people who work with optus, Telstra and gets around 45-50K, However I think that salary is same whole over Australia.


Getting a job in IT is tough -- You mean specifically in Perth or in overall Aus ?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Mahi_Mahesh said:


> Getting a job in IT is tough -- You mean specifically in Perth or in overall Aus ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I mean specifically in Perth. Perth is mining city, most of IT is dependent on mining or some govt organisations. So there is not much opportunity. Another thing is Perth has a very Laid back attitude, you need to follow up everyone multiple times for every thing.


----------



## creativesalam (Apr 6, 2017)

emios88 said:


> Getting 491 means you're stuck for 3 years.You cannot apply for 189,190 fr 3 years or even a spouse visa.By the time you apply for 189,190 again your age points coming down.If you somehow couldn't earn the minimum salary requirement you would be coming back to your home country after like 7 years,It would feel like hell.



491 will have a new pathway with 191 (starting Nov 2022). Its not like what you think, there is no need to apply for 189 or 190. You can see the details in the following link:
https://www.visabureau.com/news/new-subclass-491-and-191-skilled-visas


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> I mean specifically in Perth. Perth is mining city, most of IT is dependent on mining or some govt organisations. So there is not much opportunity. Another thing is Perth has a very Laid back attitude, you need to follow up everyone multiple times for every thing.


Your signature shows that you have applied for nsw 190
I hope you are aware that you are not eligible for nsw 190 as you are based in Perth

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

creativesalam said:


> 491 will have a new pathway with 191 (starting Nov 2022). Its not like what you think, there is no need to apply for 189 or 190. You can see the details in the following link:
> https://www.visabureau.com/news/new-subclass-491-and-191-skilled-visas


What he meant was in case you don’t get a job in regional Australia and earn at least 53,900 aud for at least 3 years , then you would not be eligible for PR

During these 3 years even if your points increase you cannot apply for 189/190

Very few applicants especially those in the IT sector would be able to get jobs and earn that much in at least 3 years
Cheers


----------



## creativesalam (Apr 6, 2017)

creativesalam said:


> Yes, in that case, its tough decision. But if people are in 70s points, even now it's difficult to get 189/190. I live in Hobart TAS, its difficult for people to get that much annually.





NB said:


> What he meant was in case you don’t get a job in regional Australia and earn at least 53,900 aud for at least 3 years , then you would not be eligible for PR
> 
> During these 3 years even if your points increase you cannot apply for 189/190
> 
> ...



Yes, in that case, its tough decision. But if people are in 70s points, even now it's difficult to get 189/190. I live in Hobart TAS, its difficult for people to get that much annually.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Your signature shows that you have applied for nsw 190
> I hope you are aware that you are not eligible for nsw 190 as you are based in Perth
> 
> Cheers


Sorry that was my old signature. We are not applying for 190 any more. Waiting for just 189. Hopefully after naati in jan with 90 points we will have some chance in 189.


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

*Mr*

Hi,

1) Does any one know the proposed occupation list for 491? I have read this sentence everywhere in 491 visa benefits *''Access to the Regional Occupations List – more jobs compared to non-regional lists''*

Does it mean that more occupations will be added in designated regions? For.e.g i can find my ANZCO code 233511(Industrial Engineer) in SA region only . Whereas, in QLD or in any other region i am unable to find my code in the occupation list which means i will not be eligible for 491 regardless of the points i have .

Can any one help on this and give me some clarity about it.

2) I have done my skill assessment 2 years back and i know that skill assessment is valid for 3 years. But last year i moved to a new role in same organization. So should i get revised letter for assessing authority or should i use the same assessment?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Smks1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) Does any one know the proposed occupation list for 491? I have read this sentence everywhere in 491 visa benefits *''Access to the Regional Occupations List – more jobs compared to non-regional lists''*
> 
> ...


1. having the code in the federal list of 491, allows the states to sponsor it
But that doesn’t mean that they will sponsor under all the codes
Each state has their own list of skills shortage and they will only sponsor those codes
You may have a 100 points but if your skills are not needed by the state, they will not sponsor you 

2. Not all skills assessment are valid for 3 years
ACS is valid for only 2 years
So check carefully the validity of your assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

emios88 said:


> Getting 491 means you're stuck for 3 years.You cannot apply for 189,190 fr 3 years or even a spouse visa.By the time you apply for 189,190 again your age points coming down.If you somehow couldn't earn the minimum salary requirement you would be coming back to your home country after like 7 years,It would feel like hell.


I don't understand why we all are so much widely-awake and negative about the new 491subclass?
We are saying that we can not opt for 190/189 during 3 years or total period of 491 visa. Right.
But if we look at the current situation..

For 190:

Getting an invite is unpredictable ( as most of the states are inviting points above 75+ or 80+ its rare now to get an invite at minimum point limit i.e 65) and there are many applicants are there who are waiting for their invites since long and 2 things happen either their EOI expire or they leave their dream to make Australia as their home country or or they opt for 489(expired) so 190 is purely depends on and individual's own luck and wait is always killing we all are aware for that.. 

For 189:

We all have seen that last month they have invited around 1,200 EOI and before that they have invited only 100 applicants each month. While, previously they were inviting 3,500-4,500 EOIs(these figures are not accurate just) (Again same theory applied that if we have high points will get invite however, invite is not gurranted) 
Moreover, visa processing time is also high
(18-33 Months) (in the past it was 4-6 months) and in the upcoming months invites are very uncertain If we look at the current trend and main agenda of government is pushing migrants to regional.

Now if we look at the upcoming new subclass 491:

We all are only looking at the drawbacks of 491 that we can't chnage the subclass during 491
We have to earn 53,900AUD for 3 consecutive times (officially not announced 
Source: Iscah News) Right?

But why don't we see its advantages as well?

Firstly: Migrants will get free medicare education fees wavier for migrants and child education ( Not available on 489 Subclass)

Secondly: in 491 you can move to regions( could not move in 489)

Thirdly: Regional areas are expanded( Not in 489)

Now if we consider that government will officially announce the income threshold 53,900 then we all have no option ryt? so what? we have to work hard have to work over time and what's problem in that? I mean we all are going there for better life for better future aspects not only for us but for our upcoming generations as well.

To Conclude: 

There are always drawbacks and advantages of eah and everythig same applied to the Subclass 491 and if we don't get 190/189(as it seems hard nut shell right now and in the upcoming future) and want to move to Australia then 491 is the best option for it. If we really want to achieve something we have to sacrifice something and always do hard work and immigration is all about that.
hope this is helpful and might clear negative prospects about 491
Thanks & Cheers.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Experts,

My cousin want to file his EOI for 491 VISA in coming November and he is most likely to get invited.However. he is planning to wed in February-2020. My question is If he score points being Single right now.

Can He add his spouse in application after got invited as he is not hiding or making any false claims, this is just the matter of time events he has in his life.

Regards
Vinay Kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My cousin want to file his EOI for 491 VISA in coming November and he is most likely to get invited.However. he is planning to wed in February-2020. My question is If he score points being Single right now.
> 
> ...


If he marries before the grant, in all likelihood his application will be rejected 
If his grant had visa conditions 8515 attached , then he cannot marry till he at least once enters Australia 
Consult a good Mara agent on what options he has

Cheers


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear All,

Please guide me... I have been assessed by EA in 2015, but since the immigration requirement is to renew EA certificate after 3 years of EA certifcate issuance, So, I went for issuance of Duplicate Letter with new date of issuance from EA which i have got in August 2019. But EA did not update my job experience years in that duplicate certificate. Now i want to know.... can i claim 9 years experience in EOI but my EA certiciate showing 5 years expereince till 2015. I can upload my updated CV in EOI...

Please reply


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

any information released regarding how to apply for 491? 
Do we have to apply for each individual states like 489 or simply one EOI needs to be submitted?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> any information released regarding how to apply for 491?
> Do we have to apply for each individual states like 489 or simply one EOI needs to be submitted?


I have checked all websites and news update but haven't got any update on 491 
I guess they will release it soon!! 
Fingers crossed 🤞🏻
Thanks


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

what are we expecting in that 491... can anyone tell me about how many states will be opening in this? how many points would be enough to get invited? 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Syed Umair said:


> what are we expecting in that 491... can anyone tell me about how many states will be opening in this? how many points would be enough to get invited?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


All states will get a fixed quota to issue invites under 491 
How many they ultimately invite and from which ANZSCO codes that’s left to them
The points required to get an invite would depend on how much your skills are in demand in the state and how many applicants are there 
The more the demand and lesser the applicants, the lower the points required and vice versa

Cheers


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. having the code in the federal list of 491, allows the states to sponsor it
> But that doesn’t mean that they will sponsor under all the codes
> Each state has their own list of skills shortage and they will only sponsor those codes
> You may have a 100 points but if your skills are not needed by the state, they will not sponsor you
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your detailed reply.

1) Can you guide me , from where i can check validity of my skill assessment? I have checked from engineering australia website and it says 3 years but haven't found specific information for my ANZO code. Can you tell from where i can get this information?

2) Also have you come across any proposed skill occupation list for 491 region wise? I am trying to search it but getting same old list of regions.

Big Thanks again!


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Smks1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your detailed reply.
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. Quote from DHA website "If no validity period is shown on a skills assessment, the assessment is valid for 3 years from date of issue,". The ANZSCO code is irrelevant as the assessment is either valid for two years (if written) or max 3 years.

2. DHA hasn't published proposed/finalised skill list for 491. We will have to wait till 16th November.

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Any update from any states or region?


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

Will 491 implemention be postponed? There are some rumours flying around.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

*** said:


> Will 491 implemention be postponed? There are some rumours flying around.


That’s what they are 
Rumours

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

*** said:


> Will 491 implemention be postponed? There are some rumours flying around.


The 491 visa will be open for applications to DHA from 16 November 2019 - however just like with 190/489 - states and territories can choose to completely close their migration program whenever they want.

Similarly they may choose to start at a later date - the ACT for example has said they are likely to only start nominating applicants for the 491 visa in January 2020. 

Other states/territories/regions may have similar plans, but you would have to check with them directly.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> *** said:
> 
> 
> > Will 491 implemention be postponed? There are some rumours flying around.
> ...


Right here is the Brief of opening of states/territories/regions

SA & Queensland will open their programme later this month.(Date to be Confirmed)

NSW-Orana. They were likely to open in mid-October but not opened up. So might open post 16th November.

NSW-Murray- said they will reflect any update by November but no update. ( Might open post 16th November)

NSW- other regions( Far South Coast, Riverina, -Mid North Coast, Northern Inland, Northern Rivers, Sourthen Inland) - No updates.

Tasmania- will open on 16th November.
NT- No Updates.
ACT- In January-2020

Western Australian- EOI can be Lodged on 16th November
invites might commence on 21st November.
Hope this will be helpful
Thanks


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Right here is the Brief of opening of states/territories/regions
> 
> SA & Queensland will open their programme later this month.(Date to be Confirmed)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the summarised update. Is there any update on occupation list for 491? Will it be same like the state nomination or new criteria might be there?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Right here is the Brief of opening of states/territories/regions
> ...


Occupation list, Eligiblity Criteria will be most likely same as the 489, however this is subject to conformation. And this all will be published when the programme will commence.
Thanks


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Orana 491*

Do we (offshore applicants) need an offer letter to submit the application to Orana 491 visa?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

vutla9992 said:


> Do we (offshore applicants) need an offer letter to submit the application to Orana 491 visa?


No guidelines have been published by Orana for 491 wait till they announce.
Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hie
I have been reading the legislative instrument
(Released by DHA in September-19)since 2 days very closely though and I haven't found any where that to be eligible for 191 subclass after 3 years the Minimum income should be 53,900AUD 
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text
Here is the link of that as well. If anybody wants to read.
May be I missed something in this but can anybody give proof where is written that minimum income should be 53,900AUD to be eligible for 191 after 3 years.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hie
> I have been reading the legislative instrument
> (Released by DHA in September-19)since 2 days very closely though and I haven't found any where that to be eligible for 191 subclass after 3 years the Minimum income should be 53,900AUD
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text
> ...


Here you go

The minimum taxable income for the subclass 494 and 191 visa will be set at the Temporary Skilled Migration Income Threshold (TSMIT) unless concessions are agreed (such as in relation to a DAMA). TSMIT is currently $53,900.
We will provide more information about the new skilled regional visas shortly.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/wha...ogram/skilled-visa-newsletters/september-2019

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hie
> ...


Thank you.. Very much appreciated 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Is it true that one is allowed to move between regions. Assume, one possesses 491 visa obtrained for regional NSW, can he/she move freely, say, to Perth to work and live? Has this been clarified?


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

lemxam said:


> Is it true that one is allowed to move between regions. Assume, one possesses 491 visa obtrained for regional NSW, can he/she move freely, say, to Perth to work and live? Has this been clarified?


Yes it is true.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

lemxam said:


> Is it true that one is allowed to move between regions. Assume, one possesses 491 visa obtrained for regional NSW, can he/she move freely, say, to Perth to work and live? Has this been clarified?


Even I am confused on that point. 491 need a state sponsorship. If a get the state sponsorship from NSW - Orana or Goldcost & stay in Perth , then am I fulfilling all Visa conditions? Is there any condition like the state who sponsors , we need to stay there for at least 1or 2 year and then we move to other regional area?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> Even I am confused on that point. 491 need a state sponsorship. If a get the state sponsorship from NSW - Orana or Goldcost & stay in Perth , then am I fulfilling all Visa conditions? Is there any condition like the state who sponsors , we need to stay there for at least 1or 2 year and then we move to other regional area?


Once the states post their list of ANZSCO code, they will also give the condition for sponsorship 
Just like 190
So you have to wait for the list and conditions of each state

Cheers


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> I don't understand why we all are so much widely-awake and negative about the new 491subclass?
> We are saying that we can not opt for 190/189 during 3 years or total period of 491 visa. Right.
> But if we look at the current situation..
> 
> ...


thanks for the positive vibes 

491 visa holders including dependents will be eligible for MediCare same like 189/190 PR holders.

But children education will be covered for all regional areas under 491? including all recently announced regional areas for 491? 

Thank you.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

a.hafeez.m said:


> thanks for the positive vibes
> 
> 491 visa holders including dependents will be eligible for MediCare same like 189/190 PR holders.
> 
> ...


In Perth all children ( Citizen, PR, even 482) going to public school Kindergarten is covered by Government. From Preprimay onwards Citizen & PR holders are free ( most probably a $60 nominal fee yearly), for rest it is around $4000 per family (does not matter how many children). I have no further update/ news on this fee structure change for 491 visa.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Hey all,

Just wondering.. why is there a different list for onshore and offshore applicants? I am a secondary school teacher and want to apply for 491 QLD (hopefully it’s on the list but will apply for 190 too). I already live and work in QLD so was intrigued about the difference.

On another note. Can you apply for 491 in another state than you live in? So if my occupation wasn’t available in QLD, could I go for NSW? 

Cheers


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Does this cover canberra?


----------



## bhambra.a.s (Jul 9, 2019)

Attentionseeker said:


> Does this cover canberra?


AND I AM and PM adaaZPZP

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Molboro said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering.. why is there a different list for onshore and offshore applicants? I am a secondary school teacher and want to apply for 491 QLD (hopefully it’s on the list but will apply for 190 too). I already live and work in QLD so was intrigued about the difference.
> 
> ...


Each state have their own rules for sponsorship 
You would have to check the rules for nsw 491 as and when they publish it on their website 

Cheers


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

1) Can 491 visa holders work absolutely anywhere in Australia (except Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane)?

2) If a state nominates me, can I still work in regional areas of other states?

3) Can I work in an occupation different from my nominated occupation?

4) Is PR really guaranteed after 3 years (if the requirements are fulfilled) or will applicants be 'selected' based on points/quota again?


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

I feel that pushing people to the regional areas thingy will be a huge failure, especially if people boycott it. 


You cannot make regional areas develop by forcing people to go there. You have to create employment opportunities first by incentivizing employers to set up companies there (for example giving tax reliefs). It is supposed to be a slow process.

When there is sugar, there are bound to be ants. 

How will 489 visa holders survive without jobs?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

denominator said:


> 1) Can 491 visa holders work absolutely anywhere in Australia (except Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane)?
> 
> 2) If a state nominates me, can I still work in regional areas of other states?
> 
> ...


1- Yes According guidelines published you can. But each and every state has different criteria so wait until state hasn't announced officially.
2- Yes you can work in different occupation
3- Yes PR is guaranteed if you fulfill the requirements
I.e living in regional for 3 years and earn taxable income 53,900 AUD for 3 years then PR is guaranteed no selection and no quota for that.
Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

denominator said:


> I feel that pushing people to the regional areas thingy will be a huge failure, especially if people boycott it.
> 
> 
> You cannot make regional areas develop by forcing people to go there. You have to create employment opportunities first by incentivizing employers to set up companies there (for example giving tax reliefs). It is supposed to be a slow process.
> ...


Do you have any other option beside 491/494?
And who told you 489 applicants haven't got their job?
Indeed agree with you there are less opportunities in regional compared to mega cities but an individual will get job eventually..
Thanks.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Has any state officially annouced the eligibility criteria for 491 visa??. I suppose everyone will come up with their own conditions to apply for 491 visa and every state will have different SOL list. Am i correct?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

aviz28 said:


> Has any state officially annouced the eligibility criteria for 491 visa??. I suppose everyone will come up with their own conditions to apply for 491 visa and every state will have different SOL list. Am i correct?


Not yet...
And yes every state has different list


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Latest Update from ACT

The ACT is defined as regional for skilled migration purpose from 16 November 2019. While potential applicants can complete the Home Affairs Skillselect EOI from this date, the 491 Canberra Matrix can only be submitted from 1 January 2020.

The eligibility criteria for 190/491 nomination in 2020 will be published on or before 28 November 2019.
Thanks


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

Dear members.

on new 491, will kids (university going) will be treated at par as regular PR (189/190 etc) or will be treated as international student like dependent of 482.

Any information or source will be really helpful in taking call.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pkds said:


> Dear members.
> 
> on new 491, will kids (university going) will be treated at par as regular PR (189/190 etc) or will be treated as international student like dependent of 482.
> 
> ...


You are based in Sydney
So Just drop in any nearby college and speak to the counsellors

Cheers


----------



## nep2019 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi,

i have currently 80 points and i am a accountant.
with new 491 i will be on 95 points.
do you think accountants with 95 point stand any chance??
currently in Brisbane, Qld.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nep2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have currently 80 points and i am a accountant.
> with new 491 i will be on 95 points.
> ...


Hard to say mate - depends if Accountant will be open for nominations in the new BMSQ list for onshore applicants, and then too if there will be any additional requirements.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Currently I have 75 points in telecom network engineer (263312) category.
Being a married applicant I can increase my score maximum by 5 points(spouse language) after changes but I know that 80 will not be the enough score for 189 after 16th November. 

So is this advisable to increase my existing points from (75+15) to (75+5+15) for 491 or there will be no need to spend 12000 INR for the spouse English test if 90 score will be enough for the regional visa ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> Currently I have 75 points in telecom network engineer (263312) category.
> Being a married applicant I can increase my score maximum by 5 points(spouse language) after changes but I know that 80 will not be the enough score for 189 after 16th November.
> 
> So is this advisable to increase my existing points from (75+15) to (75+5+15) for 491 or there will be no need to spend 12000 INR for the spouse English test if 90 score will be enough for the regional visa ?


Do you want to go regional?
That’s the first question 
Are there sufficient 55k paying jobs ?

Cheers


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Orana 491 queries*



Arjun_123 said:


> No guidelines have been published by Orana for 491 wait till they announce.
> Thanks


As per their questionnaire, plz explain what this means? Do we need or optional? Please check the below link.

https://www.rdaorana.org.au/migrant-orana-questionnaire/


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

As I do not have any choice left so yes I am open for the regional. Now can you advise on my query please?


NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Currently I have 75 points in telecom network engineer (263312) category.
> ...


----------



## Immifora (Nov 12, 2019)

Good to be here.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Currently I have 75 points in telecom network engineer (263312) category.
> ...


Hey..
NB 
Just asking you a frank question? And also need your valuable suggestions.
Is it hard or impossible to get 53,900AUD per anum in regional? Because most of the people are frightening due to this
As I am offshore and my family is living in SA so they told me it's hard but not impossible but what is your opinion onto it? I really appreciate.
Thanks.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

vutla9992 said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > No guidelines have been published by Orana for 491 wait till they announce.
> ...


Would you be more specific?


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi All,

So there you go with 491 criteria for Victoria:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/491

So you need to have a valid job offer to be eligible to apply :sad:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So there you go with 491 criteria for Victoria:
> 
> ...


Extremely discouraging news
I doubt any white collar applicant will be able to get the sponsorship 
Vic is all but ruled out for most members 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hey..
> NB
> Just asking you a frank question? And also need your valuable suggestions.
> Is it hard or impossible to get 53,900AUD per anum in regional? Because most of the people are frightening due to this
> ...


No idea 
But remember that there will be now 10 new applicants for every opening in white collar jobs 
Maybe 2- 3 only white collar applicants out of 10 will ultimately get the PR as far as I can see 

Tradies I think should do better 

Cheers


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

NB said:


> Extremely discouraging news
> I doubt any white collar applicant will be able to get the sponsorship
> Vic is all but ruled out for most members
> 
> Cheers


I completely agree with you. Lets wait and see what other states come up with. 
By the way the fact that you need a job offer kinda contradicts with the "free to move within regions" idea for 491 dont you agree??

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> I completely agree with you. Lets wait and see what other states come up with.
> By the way the fact that you need a job offer kinda contradicts with the "free to move within regions" idea for 491 dont you agree??
> 
> Cheers


It’s still not clear if the states will bind you for 2 years like 190 or not

Cheers


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Extremely discouraging news
> I doubt any white collar applicant will be able to get the sponsorship
> Vic is all but ruled out for most members
> 
> Cheers


Indeed, it only compounds the difficulty since most employers want Aussie experience making obtaining a position difficult enough onshore, it will make it next to impossible for those offshore.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Arjun_123 said:


> Would you be more specific?



I didn't get you to mate, I am a Biotechnologist with 70 points with 10 from regional points. I am planning to apply to Orana 491 ( my occupation in their list, but have a small doubt that do we need a job offer to apply).


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

If it helps in any way. Was just looking for some authentic information and got below. 

*491 Generic Info:* 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...nal-migration/changes-eligible-regional-areas

https://www.pm.gov.au/media/morrison-government-increases-regional-migration-target

*491 Victoria Specific:*
1)	Regional Areas
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/discover/melbourne-victoria/regional-victoria

2)	Details on 491 visa:
a.	Applications accepted from 18 Nov 2019

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/491

*Queensland Specific 491 Visa details:* 
https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore/

*NSW specific: *
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...tion/skilled-regional-nominated-migration-489


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Not so good news from Queensland for Tech folks: 

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...from-qsol-when-bsmq-skilled-program-re-opens/

Occupations to be removed from QSOL when BSMQ Skilled Program Re-opens
13 November 2019
By Official BSMQ

Due to a high demand and quota being met for the following occupations, they will be removed from the QSOL’s detailed below, when the skilled program re-opens in the coming weeks. The entire skilled program will re-open for both subclass 190 and subclass 491 visas. The exact date of the skilled program re-opening is yet to be confirmed.

If your occupation has been removed, please do not submit an EOI as it will not be picked up.



Occupations to be removed from QSOL November 2019



•Onshore and Offshore -IT

•ICT Business Analyst ANZSCO 261111

•Systems Analyst ANZSCO 261112

•Developer Programmer ANZSCO 261312

•Software Engineer ANZSCO 261313

•Software and Applications Programmers nec ANZSCO 261399

•ICT Security Specialist ANZSCO 262112

•Computer Network and Systems Engineer ANZSCO 263111

•Analyst Programmer ANZSCO 261311



•Onshore –Accounting

•Accountant (General) ANZSCO 221111

•Management Accountant ANZSCO 221112

•Taxation Accountant ANZSCO 221113

•External Auditor ANZSCO 221213

•Internal Auditor ANZSCO 221214



•Offshore -Engineering

•Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211

•Mechanical Engineer ANZSCO 233512

•Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311

•Engineering Technologist ANZSCO 233914



QSOL lists will be published on the BSMQ website when our skilled program re-opens.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Victoria 491








Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

vutla9992 said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you be more specific?
> ...


If you are an offshore so you need genuine job offer from Orana Employer in previous 489 but they haven't announced the criteria will change or not on opening of 491
Check the following link
https://www.rdaorana.org.au/489-checklist/
Thanks


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Arjun_123 said:


> If you are an offshore so you need genuine job offer from Orana Employer in previous 489 but they haven't announced the criteria will change or not on opening of 491
> Check the following link
> https://www.rdaorana.org.au/489-checklist/
> Thanks


Thank you for the clarity given.


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

Guys, i am getting news that Job Offer is a mandatory requirement for 491 Subclass for all states. Is this correct? 
If it is, then it is the craziest things which i am hearing this year especially after waiting for so much time for this 491 Visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ManSooR. said:


> Guys, i am getting news that Job Offer is a mandatory requirement for 491 Subclass for all states. Is this correct?
> If it is, then it is the craziest things which i am hearing this year especially after waiting for so much time for this 491 Visa.


Officially it’s only for VIC till now 

You have to see the website for each state you are interested in

Cheers


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

ManSooR. said:


> Guys, i am getting news that Job Offer is a mandatory requirement for 491 Subclass for all states. Is this correct?
> If it is, then it is the craziest things which i am hearing this year especially after waiting for so much time for this 491 Visa.


If it is true( job offer mandatory for 491), then introducing 491 visas is pointless and people keep on looking for 189 or 190 only. Their intention is to push migrants to rural areas, but with these rules, it is not going to serve their purpose. Hope, it is not mandatory ( except some occupations).:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

NB said:


> Officially it’s only for VIC till now
> 
> You have to see the website for each state you are interested in
> 
> Cheers


South Australia update as per their website

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/3065

Applications for the new Skilled Worker Regional (Provisional 491) visa will be open from the first week in December 2019.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ManSooR. said:


> Guys, i am getting news that Job Offer is a mandatory requirement for 491 Subclass for all states. Is this correct?
> If it is, then it is the craziest things which i am hearing this year especially after waiting for so much time for this 491 Visa.


Rumours
Rumours & rumours
Because it seems impossible for offshore applicants and they want migrants too!! 
And DHA has already set high target of 53,900 AUD so many applicants double minded.
So it's rumour.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

NB said:


> Officially it’s only for VIC till now
> 
> You have to see the website for each state you are interested in
> 
> Cheers




NSW has not mentioned anything about job offer requirement. That's a relief

Source below:

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...tion/skilled-regional-nominated-migration-489


----------



## Elllie (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello guys... I am newbie here.. I am planning to apply for 491 visa as my brother can nominate me since He lives in a designated area in Qld. Question: Do i still need to have a job offer in Qld to get an invite? Thank you.


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

Offshore IT profiles like me are basically f****d now. Queensland has removed it from both 190 and 491 and Victoria needs a job offer!
That leaves only NSW in the fold for IT people. South Australia is also an option but we can't say anything before the full details are out.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

montylee said:


> Offshore IT profiles like me are basically f****d now. Queensland has removed it from both 190 and 491 and Victoria needs a job offer!
> That leaves only NSW in the fold for IT people. South Australia is also an option but we can't say anything before the full details are out.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


So it seems like the end of story for offshore to get Australia immigration. I had a little hope with 491. With the passage of time its fading away.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Offshore IT applicants were pretty much done even before this 491 visa thing came in. There are no IT jobs in regional areas anyway so getting 491 would have been useless unless someone was ready to work in a different field just for the sake of getting a PR. Even after 3 years, you would only get a regional PR, which is again, useless for IT folks. 
I searched Software Engineer jobs in Adelaide (which is probably the most prominent regional city) and there were only a few jobs. Even those few jobs required a citizenship as they were mostly in defense industry.


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

ankur31 said:


> Offshore IT applicants were pretty much done even before this 491 visa thing came in. There are no IT jobs in regional areas anyway so getting 491 would have been useless unless someone was ready to work in a different field just for the sake of getting a PR. Even after 3 years, you would only get a regional PR, which is again, useless for IT folks.
> I searched Software Engineer jobs in Adelaide (which is probably the most prominent regional city) and there were only a few jobs. Even those few jobs required a citizenship as they were mostly in defense industry.


I subscribed to some areas for jobs in Australia on LinkedIn. I get jobs mainly for Sydney and Melbourne, other areas like Adelaide only has a few jobs as you said.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

ankur31 said:


> Offshore IT applicants were pretty much done even before this 491 visa thing came in. There are no IT jobs in regional areas anyway so getting 491 would have been useless unless someone was ready to work in a different field just for the sake of getting a PR. Even after 3 years, you would only get a regional PR, which is again, useless for IT folks.
> I searched Software Engineer jobs in Adelaide (which is probably the most prominent regional city) and there were only a few jobs. Even those few jobs required a citizenship as they were mostly in defense industry.


So, we don't have any option ?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

So what are the chances of 189 after November 16 with 85 points with DOE 12th Nov 2019?


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> So what are the chances of 189 after November 16 with 85 points ?


Please don't post 189 questions in this thread.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

montylee said:


> Please don't post 189 questions in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk



I know, but its actually related to previous conversation. As i know, 491 doesn't look good for us. So, i was relating 189 to this frustration that should we be hopeful for 189.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> So, we don't have any option ?


Leaving aside 491, the other options are 189 and 190. 189 cutoffs have skyrocketed (85 as per current points system). If you are offshore, it's virtually impossible to have 85 points in ICT. ACS cuts off 2 years for assessment and even if you have total experience of 10 years, then also you will get only 75 points. Add your spouse and it's still 80. 
I have a Masters' degree from a top US university and a really good experience of 3 years in New York. I scored 89 in PTE but could still manage only 65. No points for a masters', which also makes me question the entire system if it's fair or not. 
So unless you have Australian qualifications, it's next to impossible to move to Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane. 
The other option was to get a 482 visa sponsorship but companies are not willing to sponsor you no matter how good you are. I cracked a couple of interviews in Melbourne based companies but was eventually rejected because they won't sponsor a visa.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

I searched linkedin for 'Software Engineer' jobs in major cities and this is the number of jobs that came up. I know this is not an exact figure but we can compare:
San Francisco, US - ~20,400
Los Angeles, US - ~11,300
New York, US - ~17,600
Bangalore, IN - ~17,900
Delhi-NCR, IN - ~9,800
Toronto, CN - ~5,400
Sydney, AU - ~2,400
Melbourne, AU - ~1,300
Adelaide, AU - ~170
Perth, AU - ~380


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

The chances of getting a job in regional areas for offshore candidates are slim to none. Even inshore Candidates struggle to get a job even in cities. I have come to know that no amount of experience or degree will help you land a job in Aus. It's usually connections or sheer luck. 

it's sad that Vic is asking for offer of employment in the nominated occupation. That practically cuts the number of qualified applicants to zero for the new 491. In Victoria, it's floating around a funny line. If you are in Vic, and having an offer of employment in regional area, chances are you already have around 80 points now and might get 189 after the point change if you are single. The requirement for having a job offer almost eliminate every offshore applicant. So looking at all the above points, it's like Victoria wants to give 491 to people who are already in Australia, already living in a regional area, already having a job offer and have high points. Which kind of puts it in par with the existing 189 in terms of points. So it's basically like the new 491 visa in Victoria is tailored for 189 applicants living and working in regional areas. 

Which means, currently every person in regional Victoria having a relevant job will be guaranteed PR and everyone else is basically barred from applying.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> The chances of getting a job in regional areas for offshore candidates are slim to none. Even inshore Candidates struggle to get a job even in cities. I have come to know that no amount of experience or degree will help you land a job in Aus. It's usually connections or sheer luck.
> 
> it's sad that Vic is asking for offer of employment in the nominated occupation. That practically cuts the number of qualified applicants to zero for the new 491. In Victoria, it's floating around a funny line. If you are in Vic, and having an offer of employment in regional area, chances are you already have around 80 points now and might get 189 after the point change if you are single. The requirement for having a job offer almost eliminate every offshore applicant. So looking at all the above points, it's like Victoria wants to give 491 to people who are already in Australia, already living in a regional area, already having a job offer and have high points. Which kind of puts it in par with the existing 189 in terms of points. So it's basically like the new 491 visa in Victoria is tailored for 189 applicants living and working in regional areas.
> 
> ...


Which makes me wonder if 491 is a visa to invite more people to live in regional areas or to stop those who are already in regional areas from moving out? LOL


----------



## expatforumboy (Jun 3, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Leaving aside 491, the other options are 189 and 190. 189 cutoffs have skyrocketed (85 as per current points system). If you are offshore, it's virtually impossible to have 85 points in ICT. ACS cuts off 2 years for assessment and even if you have total experience of 10 years, then also you will get only 75 points. Add your spouse and it's still 80.
> I have a Masters' degree from a top US university and a really good experience of 3 years in New York. I scored 89 in PTE but could still manage only 65. No points for a masters', which also makes me question the entire system if it's fair or not.
> So unless you have Australian qualifications, it's next to impossible to move to Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane.
> The other option was to get a 482 visa sponsorship but companies are not willing to sponsor you no matter how good you are. I cracked a couple of interviews in Melbourne based companies but was eventually rejected because they won't sponsor a visa.


It's quite a challenge but not that impossible assuming you graduated from a top tier school and your course is intimately related to your ANZSCO, ACS deducts only 2 years from your work experience (I didn't so screw ACS for taking 4 years off my total exp!) If you started working in your nominated job right after graduating college, you would still be at around 30-32 years of age and get the maximum 30 points for age. Now if you scored 20 in your english (in PTE most likely), you'll end up with 80 points. At this point you also should either have or is planning to clear the NAATI CCL to secure an additional 5 points and/or have a skilled or english/literate partner (which doesn't come easy nowadays) for 10 or 5 more points.

After Nov. 16, I'd start counting the days. If I don't get invited for 189 at 85 points in one year, screw that, I'd gather all my savings and get a loan to enroll in a diploma course in some regional area there just to get an additional 5 points and/or be qualified to apply for a temporary graduate visa.


----------



## eddieleegd (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi, understand the regional area is defined as those metropolitan cities except Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane. Specifically for Melbourne, is there any announcement stating which postcode is regional and which is not? I am looking for Family Sponsored 491 Visa, my relative residing in 3806 Berwick. Previously was not categorized as region under Family Sponsor, but not sure under this 491 Visa.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

eddieleegd said:


> Hi, understand the regional area is defined as those metropolitan cities except Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane. Specifically for Melbourne, is there any announcement stating which postcode is regional and which is not? I am looking for Family Sponsored 491 Visa, my relative residing in 3806 Berwick. Previously was not categorized as region under Family Sponsor, but not sure under this 491 Visa.


Please find https://www.legislation.gov.au/Deta...KDLWRTKETn0UsBvbX7kKhJI09YJ2Vp6sl2AHzIXwctf7E


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eddieleegd said:


> Hi, understand the regional area is defined as those metropolitan cities except Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane. Specifically for Melbourne, is there any announcement stating which postcode is regional and which is not? I am looking for Family Sponsored 491 Visa, my relative residing in 3806 Berwick. Previously was not categorized as region under Family Sponsor, but not sure under this 491 Visa.


Berwick is very much a part of Melbourne
Expecting that to be classified as regional is wishful thinking

Cheers


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

I know we don't know much about the 491/191 visa yet but it seems there is come confusion? If you have a 491 and then after 3 years you get the 191. Is that 191 a permanent REGIONAL visa? I.e. would you have to stay regional forever?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Molboro said:


> I know we don't know much about the 491/191 visa yet but it seems there is come confusion? If you have a 491 and then after 3 years you get the 191. Is that 191 a permanent REGIONAL visa? I.e. would you have to stay regional forever?


491 holders are not allowed to apply for 189 or 190.
Cheers,


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

montylee said:


> Offshore IT profiles like me are basically f****d now. Queensland has removed it from both 190 and 491 and Victoria needs a job offer!
> That leaves only NSW in the fold for IT people. South Australia is also an option but we can't say anything before the full details are out.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


There are no IT codes in the regional occupations list anyway, there was never hope for 491.


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

Molboro said:


> I know we don't know much about the 491/191 visa yet but it seems there is come confusion? If you have a 491 and then after 3 years you get the 191. Is that 191 a permanent REGIONAL visa? I.e. would you have to stay regional forever?


Yes, after 3 years if the 491 holder fullfills the requirements of 191 which is a PR. I will request you to check more on that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Do we need to apply separately for regions within NSW or one 491 EOI for NSW will be enough.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Molboro said:


> I know we don't know much about the 491/191 visa yet but it seems there is come confusion? If you have a 491 and then after 3 years you get the 191. Is that 191 a permanent REGIONAL visa? I.e. would you have to stay regional forever?


Yes 191 is a permanent regional visa but after getting 191 you can move any where in Australia.
Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

singlarun said:


> Do we need to apply separately for regions within NSW or one 491 EOI for NSW will be enough.


Seperate EOI for each region as All 9 regions have different process of invitation.
Thanks


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

OK thank you for the clarification. 


Arjun_123 said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Do we need to apply separately for regions within NSW or one 491 EOI for NSW will be enough.
> ...


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> There are no IT codes in the regional occupations list anyway, there was never hope for 491.


The stuff I stated is valid for both 491 and 190 for Victoria and Queensland. So, these 2 are out of picture for IT profiles, 189 has 2 years waiting time + skyrocket scoring requirements, so what is left for IT people?

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

montylee said:


> The stuff I stated is valid for both 491 and 190 for Victoria and Queensland. So, these 2 are out of picture for IT profiles, 189 has 2 years waiting time + skyrocket scoring requirements, so what is left for IT people?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Nothing


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

montylee said:


> The stuff I stated is valid for both 491 and 190 for Victoria and Queensland. So, these 2 are out of picture for IT profiles, 189 has 2 years waiting time + skyrocket scoring requirements, so what is left for IT people?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Its not just IT, it's become harder for everyone. Imagine being an accountant and needing 90 points (now 100+) for an invite as well.


----------



## garapatihk (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi,

someone please share the whatsapp group link
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello...
Just went through new point calculator on DHA website...
And I have observed that..
When I am selecting subclass 491it updated with 15 points ( that's true as per announced by DHA))
And for partner skills I chose single so it gives me 10 Points( that's also true announced by DHA)
Now if I opt for 190
When I am selecting subclass 190 it updated with 5 points (as no rules implies on it)
And when it comes to choosing partner I chose single and updated with 5 points instead of 10
Is it a technical glitch? Or 
For 491 it gives 10 points for being single
and for 190 it gives 5 points for being single.
Because DHA announced 10 points will be given to singles for all skilled visas.
I don't understand what's happening?
Is it unannounced change? I am concerned about it.
NB your advise and inputs on this will be very much needed and appreciated thanks
Here is the link for cross check..

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/points-calculator


----------



## expatforumboy (Jun 3, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hello...
> Just went through new point calculator on DHA website...
> And I have observed that..
> When I am selecting subclass 491it updated with 15 points ( that's true as per announced by DHA))
> ...



Looks like they forgot to update the calculator for 190. 491 looka fine.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

What is the minimum income required to apply for 191 while holding 491 anything out on that? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...listing/skilled-work-regional-provisional-491

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## delportfrans101 (Sep 27, 2019)

*491*

Hi All, 
I'm asking on behalf of someone.
Seeing that Perth is now classified as regional, will they be able to apply for nomination on ANZSCO 149112 for a 491 to Perth?


----------



## jaimesot (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi , I was wondering if there are any differences in being nominated by an eligible relative or the state government for this visa, do the specific state requirement apply for both options? thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaimesot said:


> Hi , I was wondering if there are any differences in being nominated by an eligible relative or the state government for this visa, do the specific state requirement apply for both options? thanks,


It is still not clear 
You will have to see if the states put in conditions like 190

Cheers


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

expatforumboy said:


> Looks like they forgot to update the calculator for 190. 491 looka fine.



Hi folks,

I have a query, do we need to apply along with family, if applying for 491 or can we go single first and then will apply for the family later?


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

taxable income that meets the minimum threshold determined by the Department of Home Affairs for at least 3 years (currently set at AU$53,900)

Information as available on Tasmania nomination program



rahul199447 said:


> What is the minimum income required to apply for 191 while holding 491 anything out on that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I’m confused. So 491 visa requires to have an occupation on a relevant skilled occupation list? Does that mean you have to have relevant job as per your occupation list to be eligible? 

Meaning if you are assessed as an accountant, you have to get a job as an accountant. Or else you are not eligible for 491 with $53,900 income annually for 3 years? 

I think I heard the job can be anything as long as you are doing full time. Correct me if I’m wrong. Tia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hey guys, I’m confused. So 491 visa requires to have an occupation on a relevant skilled occupation list? Does that mean you have to have relevant job as per your occupation list to be eligible?
> 
> Meaning if you are assessed as an accountant, you have to get a job as an accountant. Or else you are not eligible for 491 with $53,900 income annually for 3 years?
> 
> ...


You can do any job after you get the visa 

Before that to get the sponsorship, you have to work in the Anzsco code under which you have got the skills assessment done 

Cheers


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Rumours
> Rumours & rumours
> Because it seems impossible for offshore applicants and they want migrants too!!
> And DHA has already set high target of 53,900 AUD so many applicants double minded.
> So it's rumour.



Hi,

I need some clarification on this AUD 53,900 minimum income yearly, as we are aware getting AUD 53,900 might be difficult initially due to various factors (No local experience/tough competition/less job opportunities in regional areas etc)

1) Minimum taxable income AUD 53,900 is needed to be for 3 consecutive years, or any 3 years out of total 5 years of visa validity?

2) As for as I know, 491 visa holders can work in any occupation, can 491 visa holder work in multiple jobs (such as one full-time job + one-part time job or two part-time jobs regardless of occupation)? 

3) If spouse is also working alongside with main application, is it possible to combine incomes of both persons to meet minimum income threshold?

4) Can 491 visa holder start and run own business in any sector for period of 3 years or more to achieve minimum income target considering less amount of jobs?

Thank you and your quick response is highly appreciated


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some clarification on this AUD 53,900 minimum income yearly, as we are aware getting AUD 53,900 might be difficult initially due to various factors (No local experience/tough competition/less job opportunities in regional areas etc)
> 
> ...


Q1) Any 3 years out of 5 years visa duration

Q2) You work in any occupation and can combine jobs

Q3) You cannot combine both incomes ( as of now, needs clarity on this)

Q4) Yes, you can start your own business

Guys, all the answers are as per my knowledge and DHA website. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vutla9992 said:


> Q1) Any 3 years out of 5 years visa duration
> 
> Q2) You work in any occupation and can combine jobs
> 
> ...


Everything is correct
Just one additional information 
The spouse can also become the primary applicant if she meets the criteria of the earnings

Cheers


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

vutla9992 said:


> Q1) Any 3 years out of 5 years visa duration
> 
> Q2) You work in any occupation and can combine jobs
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

NB said:


> Everything is correct
> Just one additional information
> The spouse can also become the primary applicant if she meets the criteria of the earnings
> 
> Cheers


hi, can we apply as individual applicant first or the whole family should be applied initially for this 491 visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vutla9992 said:


> hi, can we apply as individual applicant first or the whole family should be applied initially for this 491 visa


If you don’t include your spouse and children now, getting visa for them later will be costly and time consuming 

Cheers


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

NB said:


> You can do any job after you get the visa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But VICTORIA state nomination says we just need to have an offset letter. Is that true ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver C (Nov 15, 2019)

*Denver C*

Good day

I am confused about the condition 8579.

As per Home Affairs webpage (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/already-have-a-visa/check-visa-details-and-conditions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=491#) there is no requirement to stay three 3 years on 491 before I can lodge application for any other skilled permanent residency.

However, legislation states "condition 8579 will be imposed and that they cannot access other skilled migration visas for at least three years" (taken out of: Migration Amendment (New Skilled Regional Visas) Regulations 2019 (F2019L00578).



Is someone here is wise enough to explain if I'm missing something? Because I want to apply for 189 asap when I get the invitation and don't want to wait for three whole years.

p.s. this legislation also excludes Perth and Gold Coast from rural areas, which means it's old and not updated, right?


----------



## Denver C (Nov 15, 2019)

Denver C said:


> Good day
> p.s. this legislation also excludes Perth and Gold Coast from rural areas, which means it's old and not updated, right?


I meant to say *it still includes Perth and Gold Coast*


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hai, I would like to submit a 491 EOI in Newcastle NSW as my sister is staying there. Can I submit it now or I came to know via iscah RDA Southern Inland will open on 28th of November 2019 so should I wait up to 29th Nov to submit the EOI. 
Did Newcastle come under RDASI?


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, 

I have updated my 189 and 190 EOIs today

ANZSCO Code: 261313
EOI 189 : 80 (16 Nov 2019)
EOI 190 VIC : 80+5 (16 Nov 2019)
EOI 190 NSW : 80+5 (16 Nov 2019)

Could you please tell which all following state i can file 491 without job offer in hand

New South Wales
Northern Territory
Queensland
South Australia
Tasmania
Victoria
Western Australia

Regards
VIVI


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

What shall I select for this? My partner is secondary school teacher but don't have skill assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updated my 189 and 190 EOIs today
> 
> ...


It’s not so hard to do a little research yourself
Just checkout the websites of all the states
It’s not 50 states like USA

Cheers


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi all , For 491 visa , the eligible family sponsor must be a resident of designated regional area. For how many years the family sponsor should be living in that regional area?'
pls answer...


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Tasmania is open now.. For state sponsorship
Seems some reliable criteria for 491 compared to 489 
Here is the link
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional
Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

arnolds said:


> Hi all , For 491 visa , the eligible family sponsor must be a resident of designated regional area. For how many years the family sponsor should be living in that regional area?'
> pls answer...


Yes they must be holding PR and living in designated regional area only
Thanks


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Yes they must be holding PR and living in designated regional area only
> Thanks






my brother is citizen of australia and has just moved to one of the designated regional areas 2 months back. will he able to sponsor me?????. earlier he was living in melbourne city. pls answer


----------



## Nusrat Jahan M (May 7, 2019)

*Moving to 189/190 while on 490*

If anyone goes with 491 and starts working on the relevant field, then use that experience points to get 189/190 visa, will that be illegal? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nusrat Jahan M said:


> If anyone goes with 491 and starts working on the relevant field, then use that experience points to get 189/190 visa, will that be illegal?
> Thanks in advance.


If you are holding a 491 visa, then you are barred from applying for 189/190 for 3 years


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnolds said:


> my brother is citizen of australia and has just moved to one of the designated regional areas 2 months back. will he able to sponsor me?????. earlier he was living in melbourne city. pls answer


It is a grey area if he has been living for a very short period
It will be decided in case by case basis by the CO 

Persons with less evidence of permanent ties to Australia may be considered ‘usually resident’. The departmental officers will consider a person to be usually resident by such factors as:

– Their physical presence in country;

– Length of stay;

– Places where they eat and sleep and make usual abode;

– Whether they retain or seek the right to re-enter the country (for example, whilst the holder of PR);

– The demonstrated intent to make Australia their usual country of abode.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

NB said:


> It is a grey area if he has been living for a very short period
> It will be decided in case by case basis by the CO
> 
> Persons with less evidence of permanent ties to Australia may be considered ‘usually resident’. The departmental officers will consider a person to be usually resident by such factors as:
> ...


actually my brother is citizen (govt officer and small business owner) and living in australia for past 15 years. two months back he moved to regional designated area. Can he sponsor me for 491 visa?


----------



## Denver C (Nov 15, 2019)

NB said:


> If you are holding a 491 visa, then you are barred from applying for 189/190 for 3 years
> Cheers


Hi NB
The Border webpage does not say anything about 3 years. Where did you get this info?

Thanks


----------



## maddanrsaawant (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I just updated my EOI with 491 Visa. As per the guideline, the state gives 15points. But in my case, i got only 10 points. Is there something I am making any sort of mistake.

I am an overseas applicant. So even though chances are slim, it's worth giving a shot.

Current point: 60
After state nomination: 70 (it should be 75)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddanrsaawant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just updated my EOI with 491 Visa. As per the guideline, the state gives 15points. But in my case, i got only 10 points. Is there something I am making any sort of mistake.
> 
> ...


You have probably selected 190 and not 491

Cheers


----------



## maddanrsaawant (Sep 16, 2012)

NB said:


> You have probably selected 190 and not 491
> 
> Cheers


I have selected both the options.


----------



## MTT216 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi all,

Could someone please tell which states require/ do not require job offer as pre requirement for 491 visa? 

Thanks
Gautam

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Denver C said:


> Hi NB
> The Border webpage does not say anything about 3 years. Where did you get this info?
> 
> Thanks


Holders of the 491 won't need to worry about the 189 /190, they have their own dedicated path to permanent residency via the 191. Mechanisms have been put in place to bar people from trying to fast forward residency via 189 /190.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Hey all,

Can anyone advise on this. I currently work in QLD on a 482 visa and wish to apply for 491 when it opens. The old 489/190 list states that Secondary School teachers need "3 years work experience for 489" and 5 years work experience for 190"

When I applied for 482, it said I needed 2 years work experience and some of that work experience came from when I was studying my PGCE - as we complete over 125 days of supervised teaching. Would this apply to the 491 visa? I would love to apply in December, but I am a few months short of the 3 years.

Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Molboro said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can anyone advise on this. I currently work in QLD on a 482 visa and wish to apply for 491 when it opens. The old 489/190 list states that Secondary School teachers need "3 years work experience for 489" and 5 years work experience for 190"
> 
> ...


Have they opened for 491 ?
If so drop them an email and ask for clarification 

Cheers


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Have they opened for 491 ?
> If so drop them an email and ask for clarification
> 
> Cheers


Not yet, just pre-empting it. Is it better to email or call them for clarification? 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Molboro said:


> Not yet, just pre-empting it. Is it better to email or call them for clarification?
> Thanks


Do both

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

what is the possibility of earning 53,900 in tasmania. Those who live in tas can you shed some light?


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Any Off-Shore Civil Engineer here??
What is our scope for 491 visa?? Is there any Region that is nominating Civil Engineer without the special condition of having employment offer letter?


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

MTT216 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could someone please tell which states require/ do not require job offer as pre requirement for 491 visa?
> 
> ...


As of now, job offer required by NT, VICTORIA, ACT.


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

Any idea of NSW 491 ?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi All - I am a Recruitment consultant and have a sister, who is a PR holder in Adelaide. Can I apply for 491 visa family sponsored? I was able to submit the EOI under 491 state sponsored, however, when I tried to do the same under 491 family sponsored, skillselect did not allow me to submit the EOI. I got a pop up that this occupation is not available under this subclass. 

I am little confused about why I could submit under state sponsored and not family sponsored??

Need help please!!!!!

Thanks 🙏


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sahil050 said:


> Hi All - I am a Recruitment consultant and have a sister, who is a PR holder in Adelaide. Can I apply for 491 visa family sponsored? I was able to submit the EOI under 491 state sponsored, however, when I tried to do the same under 491 family sponsored, skillselect did not allow me to submit the EOI. I got a pop up that this occupation is not available under this subclass.
> 
> I am little confused about why I could submit under state sponsored and not family sponsored??
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Recruitment consultant - 223112


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

223112


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

nb said:


> sahil050 said:
> 
> 
> > hi all - i am a recruitment consultant and have a sister, who is a pr holder in adelaide. Can i apply for 491 visa family sponsored? I was able to submit the eoi under 491 state sponsored, however, when i tried to do the same under 491 family sponsored, skillselect did not allow me to submit the eoi. I got a pop up that this occupation is not available under this subclass.
> ...



223112


----------



## ann202 (Nov 16, 2019)

Any tried submitting EOI for ACT? I got an error message saying that ACT doesn't offer nomination for subclass 491


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I don't have any work experience in Australia, but it seems that new 491 visa like that for Victoria is asking for job experience in Australia.
I have 90 points for new 491 visa (75 + 15) , but no work experience in Australia.
Will there be any hope that I can apply for 491 visa for any regions of Australia where they don't ask for Australian work experience.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Have they opened for 491 ?
> If so drop them an email and ask for clarification
> 
> Cheers


They emailed back with "Lodge an EOI when it opens and wait and see"


----------



## Keepthefaith (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi everyone! May I ask if I can submit EOI 491 for NSW already? Coz NSW regions are still closed. Do I have to wait for them to open then submit EOI? 
Thank you!


----------



## Green_cool (Nov 17, 2019)

Is Perth included as a regional area for 491 visa?


----------



## vivek1212 (Aug 30, 2019)

I have 3 plus years of software engineer experience in nsw and graduation from India. For 491 visa , which all states can I apply if i dont have nay job offer.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Green_cool said:


> Is Perth included as a regional area for 491 visa?


Yes it is.


----------



## Green_cool (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks. Any indication given on estimated time for processing 491 application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Green_cool said:


> Thanks. Any indication given on estimated time for processing 491 application?


491 will be processed in weeks
Maximum is 3 months 
Cheers


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

Green_cool said:


> Is Perth included as a regional area for 491 visa?


Yes, Perth has become a regional area recently.

https://www.iscah.com/perth-becomes-regional-area-16112019/


----------



## Green_cool (Nov 17, 2019)

Okay, thank you for the info


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

vutla9992 said:


> MTT216 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Hie..
Would you mind sharing a reference link
Victoria open from today as I know they want offer letter..
But for NT and ACT I haven't found on their website that they require employment job Offer.
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hie..
> Would you mind sharing a reference link
> Victoria open from today as I know they want offer letter..
> But for NT and ACT I haven't found on their website that they require employment job Offer.
> Thanks


The ACT have not published their 491 criteria / opened nominations for 491 yet (expected in Jan 2020) - keep an eye on this link: 
Skilled visa - ACT 190 nomination - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sahil050 said:


> Hi All - I am a Recruitment consultant - 223112 and have a sister, who is a PR holder in Adelaide. Can I apply for 491 visa family sponsored? I was able to submit the EOI under 491 state sponsored, however, when I tried to do the same under 491 family sponsored, skillselect did not allow me to submit the EOI. I got a pop up that this occupation is not available under this subclass.
> 
> I am little confused about why I could submit under state sponsored and not family sponsored??
> 
> ...


Help please


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sahil050 said:


> Hi All - I am a Recruitment consultant and have a sister, who is a PR holder in Adelaide. Can I apply for 491 visa family sponsored? I was able to submit the EOI under 491 state sponsored, however, when I tried to do the same under 491 family sponsored, skillselect did not allow me to submit the EOI. I got a pop up that this occupation is not available under this subclass.
> 
> I am little confused about why I could submit under state sponsored and not family sponsored??
> 
> ...


You are sure you had Recruitment Consultant 223112 selected yeah? 

If yes, have you tried emailing SkillSelect support to check if it may be a bug? 

I am not familiar with the 489/491 family sponsored stream - it says the sponsors have to be approved first, but that should not preclude you from creating a EOI in my mind. 

If SkillSelect are of no help, perhaps try consulting a MARA agent, New Star Migration Canberra offer a free first consultation.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

Sahil050 said:


> Help please


Have you verified your ANZSCO code under SA occupations for that stream? Many occupations were taken off of the family stream as of now.


----------



## sameer86 (Sep 23, 2017)

hi all can somebody tell me that 10 points of being single is applicable to 491 visa only or does it applicable to 190 visa as well, & if somebody wants to move to victoria under 491 does job letter should be of the same occupation , my job occupation is of COOK thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

sameer86 said:


> hi all can somebody tell me that 10 points of being single is applicable to 491 visa only or does it applicable to 190 visa as well, & if somebody wants to move to victoria under 491 does job letter should be of the same occupation , my job occupation is of COOK thanks


In the mean time you have asked this.. You could have just checked official website of states and DHA's website.
And 10 points for being single applied on all skilled visas( i.e 189,19,491)

And to be eligible for Victoria state sponsor of course you need job offer letter as a cook.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

QLD you don't need a job offer. Confirmed by BMSQ


----------



## maddanrsaawant (Sep 16, 2012)

*Found out my mistake*



maddanrsaawant said:


> I have selected both the options.


I figured out my mistake

In 190 Visa, I have already got 5 points from state nomination.
In 489 visa, it has just increased by 10 points.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Is there any state that does not require special condition for visa 491 i.e. 
- Having Job Offer Letter
- Residing within the region

Please mention those states. 
Please help!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Is there any state that does not require special condition for visa 491 i.e.
> - Having Job Offer Letter
> - Residing within the region
> 
> ...


Why can’t you do your own research?
It’s not rocket science 

Cheers


----------



## jegarin (Jul 9, 2018)

*questions on 491 SA*

Hi NB,

I am an offshore applicant.
Job code: Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313


Are offshore applicants eligible for 491 visa for South Australia?
or it is for now restricted only to on-shore applicants? 


I have an existing EOI for 189 and 190.
How do i apply for 491 SA? 
Update the existing EOI in skillselect for 491 or create a new one?
EOI in skillselect is the only thing needed or should i apply in South Australia immigiration site?


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Why can’t you do your own research?
> It’s not rocket science
> 
> Cheers


I'm still wondering in my mind that whether will he (the off-shore guy) able to survive in Australia if he got a visa?

There are many more complicated things to deal with (Tax filing, Medicare, Super, etc.) here. If he does not have enough fundamental research skill, living in other countries might not suitable for him??


----------



## Faraz_khan (Aug 11, 2017)

*Family member sponsorship*

Hello, I am planning to apply for 491, my sister stays in Melbourne and is it possible for her to sponsor me to for 491? And also my cousin lives in Adeliade, can I take her help if my sister is unable to sponsor me? And what is the process to claim sponsorship from a relative? Is it just a letter?

Thank you,


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

dybydx said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Why can’t you do your own research?
> ...


You have to do research everything on your own.. Check job websites, check daily expenses, check rent on region/area wise check education fees check everything on your own.. And you are not the only one who is an off shore as many people are going there and they have survived successfully.
So you have to do it on your own
And tax filling medical educational fees whatever is not a complicated things..
you just have to follow government's rule.. So do your own research on your own for your betterment.
Thanx


----------



## jegarin (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for your kind words. Let me worry about how i am going to survive if i ever got a visa.

If you can answer the following questions, that would be great.

Are offshore applicants eligible for 491 visa for South Australia?
or it is for now restricted only to on-shore applicants?

489 for SA was restricted to onshore candidates (ANZSCO 261313) and there is no mention of 491 for offshore applicants, hence the confusion.

Next time, say just "i am wondering", not 'wondering in my mind'


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

I think your cousin can sponsor you









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

jegarin said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Let me worry about how i am going to survive if i ever got a visa.
> 
> If you can answer the following questions, that would be great.
> 
> ...


SA will release more details on 491 in November End so wait till then.
Thanks


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

jegarin said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Let me worry about how i am going to survive if i ever got a visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As per my information only 190 visa sub class 1 year of Australian experience is required for software engineer not for 489, as of now only Victoria put condition of job offer before applying

Kindly correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Is there any state that does not require special condition for visa 491 i.e.
> - Having Job Offer Letter
> - Residing within the region
> 
> ...


As per my information Tasmania has not put any condition

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## jegarin (Jul 9, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> SA will release more details on 491 in November End so wait till then.
> Thanks


Thanks Arjun, You are kind.
Yes, all i can do now is wait.

491 for SA option is already available in Skillselect for all. 
Can they make it available for application if all the details are not finalized yet?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

jegarin said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > SA will release more details on 491 in November End so wait till then.
> ...


Yes it is available but you can't submit till programme opens.
Thanks


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I have applied for the 491 Visa with 80 points (analyst programmer) is there any specific timeframe that I can expect to get invited? 

Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for the 491 Visa with 80 points (analyst programmer) is there any specific timeframe that I can expect to get invited?
> 
> Thanks


Which state?


----------



## lalitp (Jan 20, 2016)

Green_cool said:


> Is Perth included as a regional area for 491 visa?


I doubt that. DHA updated the list of regional areas 3 days ago. You check below link for it.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

I have not preferred any state in specify just left the option as "Any" in EOI (skillselect)


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Which state?


I have not selected any state in specific, just left the option as "Any" under the 491 category.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

*491 Visa loged*

Hi All,

Few of the regions are asking for Financial requirement that is to show a value of $20K cash in hand/assets. What does this mean. I have applied in EOI for 491. Will I get an Invite from a state/region? Please advice

Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Alex patrick said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Which state?
> ...


So you have submitted EOI not State Nomination.
Thanks


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Alex patrick said:


> I have not preferred any state in specify just left the option as "Any" in EOI (skillselect)


Better to mention a specific state name in the EOI because everyone is specifically looking for that and in some cases "any" won't be considered while considering your application for the invitation. ( You can submit as many EOI's as you can).


----------



## raj2friendly (Jul 25, 2012)

vutla9992 said:


> Alex patrick said:
> 
> 
> > I have not preferred any state in specify just left the option as "Any" in EOI (skillselect)
> ...


Absolutely, with "any", you will not be shortlisted for state sponsorship in most of the states.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

jegarin said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Let me worry about how i am going to survive if i ever got a visa.
> 
> If you can answer the following questions, that would be great.
> 
> ...


SA is currently closed for applications until "sometime in December"; until then you will have to continue to periodically check their website for clarification.


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi all,

1) When NSW state nomination will open for 491 visa?
2) If I submit my EOI for this state, would they reject my application for 491?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babu91 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1) When NSW state nomination will open for 491 visa?
> 2) If I submit my EOI for this state, would they reject my application for 491?
> ...


You can submit it at any time
It will remain in the system 
Nsw will just not have a look at it, till they are ready 
You can check nsw website on the latest developments yourself 

Cheers


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

I can’t submit 491 EOI with ACT as preferred state and nominate a short term occupation for family stream. Has anyone experienced the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

annarose said:


> I can’t submit 491 EOI with ACT as preferred state and nominate a short term occupation for family stream. Has anyone experienced the same?


Whenever you ask a question, please give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

annarose said:


> I can’t submit 491 EOI with ACT as preferred state and nominate a short term occupation for family stream. Has anyone experienced the same?


Surely you can't because ACT will open on 1st January and they will publish their guidelines on 28th November.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Surely you can't because ACT will open on 1st January and they will publish their guidelines on 28th November.
> Thanks


Nope

It’s something else
Skillselect EOI submission is not based on individual states whims and fancy
The list of codes is decided by the federal government and the states are free to choose who they want or not

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you can't because ACT will open on 1st January and they will publish their guidelines on 28th November.
> ...


Ohh Got it...
Nb..
Thanks for this valuable information.


----------



## howey001 (Aug 14, 2018)

*221112*

Hi

Applying for 491 visa (family stream) with 90 points for code 221112 Management Accountant - Queensland.

Due to this being a pro rata occupation do people expect for it to be very unlikely to receive an invite much like the 489 or is there some chance? 

cheers


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi experts 

My cousins occupation is Cafe and Restaurant manager which is state list for SA, however currently not available for state nomination as per website. Can we apply through chain migration if his sister is currently residing in SA for last 2year ?

Experts please guide me on this

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> Hi experts
> 
> My cousins occupation is Cafe and Restaurant manager which is state list for SA, however currently not available for state nomination as per website. Can we apply through chain migration if his sister is currently residing in SA for last 2year ?
> 
> ...


If their ANZSCO code is on the list and it says available then it's available, otherwise it's not.


----------



## ann202 (Nov 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> It’s something else
> Skillselect EOI submission is not based on individual states whims and fancy
> ...


I faced the same issue with EOI for ACT 491 visa ( state nominated stream, ANZCODE - 261212). 
Looks like they forgot to remove the old check for 489 visa. ACT was not issuing 489 visa , but it will be issuing 491. When you hit submit, it still shows the old error asking you to deselect 489
Have mailed skillselect tech helpdesk. no response yet


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

ann202 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


Was thinking the same. They most likely simply are just bringing the same settings for 489 onto these two streams of 491, so ACT is not eligible for state, and any occupations that are not on the medium long term list is not eligible. I already lodged a feedback as well, hopefully they’ll look into it if enough pp complain. Glad I’m not the only one who face this issue.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Although it’s not very fair for us because the DOE will be later...


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

I've read a lot of information on the 491/191 and it seems a lot is conflicting. If you were to get a 191 visa in x amount of years.. Does that restrict to regional too? I.e. can you move to cities on the 191?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Molboro said:


> I've read a lot of information on the 491/191 and it seems a lot is conflicting. If you were to get a 191 visa in x amount of years.. Does that restrict to regional too? I.e. can you move to cities on the 191?


The DHA website is quite unambiguous - at this stage:

"_Permanent Residence (Skilled Regional) visa (subclass 191)
​This visa is for people who have lived, worked and studied in designated regional area Australia on a previous, eligible visa. 

With this visa you can:

stay permanently
*work and study anywhere in Australia*
Sponsor eligible relatives for permanently residence 
apply for Australian citizenship, if eligible. _"

Bolding my own.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-191


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi Good Morning,

Electrical Engineer 233311

I have applied to Tasmania under 491 visa. when i was doing my application there was an old TOSL list. So i followed old TOSL list and logged my application. 

By evening, they published their new TOSL, When i check with them their reply as below, 

"due to the transition change-over of the TSOL your application will be assessed and an outcome provided in due course within the next 4-6 weeks."

does it mean that they ll consider my application under OLD TOSL ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

prun said:


> Hi Good Morning,
> 
> Electrical Engineer 233311
> 
> ...


Is there any difference in the nomination requirements for your occupation between the old and new list? If no, then I guess just wait and see what their outcome is.

If yes, then perhaps ask them if they will be assessing you against the old or new list/requirements.


----------



## rodmg91 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi guys,

A quick question in regards to professional work experience. I'm waiting to be invited to 491 visa very soon, as I believe I've got good points (95). However, a friend told me that I must be working in industry in order to apply for the PR, what're your thoughts about work experience and the 491 visa, I'm kinda lost now. Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rodmg91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question in regards to professional work experience. I'm waiting to be invited to 491 visa very soon, as I believe I've got good points (95). However, a friend told me that I must be working in industry in order to apply for the PR, what're your thoughts about work experience and the 491 visa, I'm kinda lost now. Thanks


It depends on the state/territory you are applying to get nomination for your 491 with, and your nominated occupation - as with 190/489 - each state can set their own requirements for people applying from onshore/offshore.


----------



## rodmg91 (Sep 13, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It depends on the state/territory you are applying to get nomination for your 491 with, and your nominated occupation - as with 190/489 - each state can set their own requirements for people applying from onshore/offshore.


Thank you very much


----------



## ann202 (Nov 16, 2019)

annarose said:


> Although it’s not very fair for us because the DOE will be later...


I don't think anyone is able to apply for ACT 491 nominations right now. I didn't see any cases on Immitracker. Anyway, ACT looks at Canberra Matrix first. Maybe everyone is waiting for November 28th, when ACT will publish Matrix requirements.

I am an offshore candidate, so it will be a no go for me anyway if the Matrix requirements are very high. 

Hopefully, it's not too bad.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Is there any difference in the nomination requirements for your occupation between the old and new list? If no, then I guess just wait and see what their outcome is.
> 
> If yes, then perhaps ask them if they will be assessing you against the old or new list/requirements.


Hi, i already checked with them, They keep telling that our application will be assessed , no more details from them. 

When do the application on 16th Nov, they already opened their system for application but TOSL was not updated.


----------



## nailawadi06 (Oct 21, 2019)

what are the chances for 491 family sponsorship? According to Iscah, it's next to NIL as per DHA guidelines it will be treated similar to 489 family visa with almost negligible invite to family. For accountants, no state till now has open up except Victoria which also requires 12 month contract. Any one please advice?


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> You can submit it at any time
> It will remain in the system
> Nsw will just not have a look at it, till they are ready
> You can check nsw website on the latest developments yourself
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your reply. The below sentence is mentioned on their website.

"Applications should not be made to NSW RDAs for nomination under the new Skilled Work Regional (subclass 491) visa until advised by the NSW Government."

Does that means, they will reject my EOI application which I submitted through the skill select page?

Thanks


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

nailawadi06 said:


> what are the chances for 491 family sponsorship? According to Iscah, it's next to NIL as per DHA guidelines it will be treated similar to 489 family visa with almost negligible invite to family. For accountants, no state till now has open up except Victoria which also requires 12 month contract. Any one please advice?


Is there any hope of family sponsored visa of software engineer for NSW?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

prun said:


> Hi, i already checked with them, They keep telling that our application will be assessed , no more details from them.
> 
> When do the application on 16th Nov, they already opened their system for application but TOSL was not updated.


I can imagine how unnerving that is, just sit back and wait I guess  

Will it make a difference to your application if they assess you against the new TSOL / new requirements?


----------



## nailawadi06 (Oct 21, 2019)

Can't say until January'2020. Concern is even with family sponsorship number will be negligible something similar to 489 Visa ..per ISCAH fb post


----------



## nailawadi06 (Oct 21, 2019)

sdhbti said:


> Is there any hope of family sponsored visa of software engineer for NSW?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Can't say until January'2020. Concern is even with family sponsorship number will be negligible something similar to 489 Visa ..per ISCAH fb post


----------



## Vishnu066 (Aug 29, 2018)

jegarin said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am an offshore applicant.
> Job code: Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313
> ...


HI, SA has not opened yet for 491. But i believe there aren't much openings for 261313 in SA region.


----------



## Vishnu066 (Aug 29, 2018)

vutla9992 said:


> Better to mention a specific state name in the EOI because everyone is specifically looking for that and in some cases "any" won't be considered while considering your application for the invitation. ( You can submit as many EOI's as you can).


True..select any or few states that you need rather than selecting 'any'. That will do you no good


----------



## redlionking (May 28, 2019)

Can someone clarify for me on the movement between regions for Visa 491? If I got sponsored, for example by NT, can I move to SA and work there instead? Is there any clear rule or restriction regarding the movement between regions yet?


----------



## Vishnu066 (Aug 29, 2018)

redlionking said:


> Can someone clarify for me on the movement between regions for Visa 491? If I got sponsored, for example by NT, can I move to SA and work there instead? Is there any clear rule or restriction regarding the movement between regions yet?


Hi,

Yes there are multiple mentioning of "move within regions being allowed". But it is still completely not clear if there are any hidden terms to it. But for now it is allowed.

Thanks,
Vishnu


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi all ,
Could someone please tell does Northern Territory require job offer as per requirement for 491 visa? I am an offshore applicant, done my vetassess assessment under pharmacy tech. which is under STSOL. Do I require job offer in order to apply. 
491 visa and NT are the options for pharm Tec. Pls reply
Cheers!!


----------



## Zee77 (Nov 20, 2019)

Is Tasmania open for Software Engineers? 261313 is the occupation code. Where do i find the occupation list for Tasmania and how long will it be open for?


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi everyone, just to confirm whether an occupation on short term list is eligible for visa 491 family sponsored stream? Or is it just like 489 family and uses the same list as 189? My occupation is 212416 Television Journalist and currently am not able to submit 491 family EOI. Haven’t been able to find the clear cut information anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

alice rx said:


> Hi all ,
> Could someone please tell does Northern Territory require job offer as per requirement for 491 visa? I am an offshore applicant, done my vetassess assessment under pharmacy tech. which is under STSOL. Do I require job offer in order to apply.
> 491 visa and NT are the options for pharm Tec. Pls reply
> Cheers!!


Anyone pls help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alice rx said:


> Hi all ,
> Could someone please tell does Northern Territory require job offer as per requirement for 491 visa? I am an offshore applicant, done my vetassess assessment under pharmacy tech. which is under STSOL. Do I require job offer in order to apply.
> 491 visa and NT are the options for pharm Tec. Pls reply
> Cheers!!


You do not need a job offer

You have to meet these conditions 

_______________________________________
Financial capacity
Applicants living outside Australia:
one year of skilled work experience in the past 2 years or alternatively have Australian qualifications.

All offshore applicants must have an IELTS test result with no component/band less than 7.0 (or equivalent)
- Processing times
Offshore applicants: six to eight months 
NT student / NT resident applicants: one month.
- Cost of application: Free

Postcodes: Entire territory (including Darwin, Palmerston, Alice Springs, Katherine and Nhulunbuy)


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

Guys quick query, 

For 491 family sponsored your occupation will have to be in *2018 Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List​* ? 

I was asking specifically for Perth. I got this list off the WA website.


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

NB said:


> You do not need a job offer
> 
> You have to meet these conditions
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply. I got this information from this forum itself. I am pasting it down. 


"Originally Posted by MTT216 View Post
Hi all,

Could someone please tell which states require/ do not require job offer as pre requirement for 491 visa?

Thanks
Gautam

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
As of now, job offer required by NT, VICTORIA, ACT."

Pls clarify on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

I can see in WA Perth migration website that invitation round will happen today.Anyone recieved State sponsorship invite today so far ? Pls confirm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

What occupation are they gonna invite in WA? All I can see is the general occupation list for 2018, which includes only medical professions.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

alice rx said:


> Thank you for your reply. I got this information from this forum itself. I am pasting it down.
> 
> 
> "Originally Posted by MTT216 View Post
> ...



Nobody knows whether any job offer is required or not. Check it in the line given below:
https://theterritory.com.au/news/2019/changes-to-northern-territory-government-visa-nominations

According to the previous rule, for 489 invitations, if u are an offshore applicant, apart from all other regular documantations, u ll need to prove ur financial capability, demonstarte ur employability, and through reaserch on your living and working in NT......


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

lemxam said:


> What occupation are they gonna invite in WA? All I can see is the general occupation list for 2018, which includes only medical professions.




Looking for 263311


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

stan.samm said:


> Guys quick query,
> 
> For 491 family sponsored your occupation will have to be in *2018 Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List​* ?
> 
> I was asking specifically for Perth. I got this list off the WA website.


Till now WA has not released any new occupation list. and as per current website same list will be valid for 491 also which was valid for 489. For general stream it is only medical practitioners & for graduate stream, there are lots of other opportunities.


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> You do not need a job offer
> 
> You have to meet these conditions
> 
> ...


Can we show PTE test result instead IELTS?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

VIVI-L said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > You do not need a job offer
> ...


Yes PTE is valid you can show it
Thanks


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Vishnu066 said:


> HI, SA has not opened yet for 491. But i believe there aren't much openings for 261313 in SA region.


Anyhow Not much openings anywhere for 261313 apart from Sydney, Melbourne And Brisbane.

This means no choice left out for 261313 except 189/190, which is also next to impossible to get if you don't have 90 plus.

Bottom line, don't Try Australia if you are a software Engineer.


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi, 

Kindly advise the possibility for Electrical engineer with 70 point under 491 visa ? 
PS- Any state is ok


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi, 

Kindly advise the possibility for Electrical engineer with 70 point under 491 visa ? 
PS- Any state is ok


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

prun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly advise the possibility for Electrical engineer with 70 point under 491 visa ?
> PS- Any state is ok


Check this. It will be useful.

电气工程师 澳洲移民 - 永久签证 - Electrical Engineer 233311


----------



## marques (May 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

Could any one tell me what are the chances of getting an invitation with 85 points under engineering technologist - 233914 occupation at any state for 492? 
Any opinions would be highly appreciated. 
Cheers


----------



## marques (May 28, 2017)

Subclass 491** apologizes.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

I have 95 points for 491 visa ANZSCO code 233513 production engineer any chance or hope from any state? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

rahul199447 said:


> I have 95 points for 491 visa ANZSCO code 233513 production engineer any chance or hope from any state?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


bright chances


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

vutla9992 said:


> bright chances


Which state is offering nomination? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## redlionking (May 28, 2019)

Do you guys know what is going to be the processing time for the nomination process and application process? I heard that for 489 it was for quite a few months so if this one is long one, it gonna be quite put off.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

rahul199447 said:


> Which state is offering nomination?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


NSW (ORANA), need to wait for their update

189 subclass

May be SA will refresh its list ( before 14th august all those occupations which are under special conditions now were in normal position, so please wait till Dec 1st week for their update.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redlionking said:


> Do you guys know what is going to be the processing time for the nomination process and application process? I heard that for 489 it was for quite a few months so if this one is long one, it gonna be quite put off.


491 visa will be processed in weeks 
There will be no delays in processing whatsoever 
Nominations will be difficult as most states are insisting on Job offers before sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

NB said:


> 491 visa will be processed in weeks
> There will be no delays in processing whatsoever
> Nominations will be difficult as most states are insisting on Job offers before sponsorship
> 
> Cheers


Dear NB

Can we freely move between regions in the new 491 visa? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

How easy or difficult it is to earn 54 k aud? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> Can we freely move between regions in the new 491 visa?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


DHA permits it, but whether the state sponsoring yiu will insist that you work within the state only, is not clear

cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> How easy or difficult it is to earn 54 k aud?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It depends on the job that you get
It’s certainly hard for someone who can’t do his own basic research 

Cheers


----------



## Laviva (Dec 18, 2017)

Helo,
please whats state can nominate web Developer 261212 for 491 and 190.Thanks


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

*491 EOI in skill select*

Hello NB and other seniors,

I am an offshore candidate @95 points for 491.

ANZSCO 233512- Mechanical Engineer

My main place of interest is Perth. However, I do not have any Australian education neither have I ever worked in Australia.

I have an active EOI in skill select for 491 with State nomination marked as "any". For Perth, I could not find any job offer criteria like what VIC has. Nonetheless my current employer is ready to offer me an international transfer. Is there any way that I can post an EOI for Perth now?

Thanks in advance for the help.

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## shadow747 (Nov 23, 2019)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Hello NB and other seniors,
> 
> I am an offshore candidate @95 points for 491.
> 
> ...


Perth is under Western Australia. As per their website, they issue invite if you have Any or Western Australia marked in the EOI. There is no specific EOI for Perth.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Hello NB and other seniors,
> 
> I am an offshore candidate @95 points for 491.
> 
> ...


If your current employer is ready to transfer you, then ask him to sponsor your 186 or 482 or 494 visa 

That’s the easiest way 

In the meantime You can edit your existing EOI from any state to WA only 
That would include Perth


Cheers


----------



## MTT216 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi all,

I am an offshore applicant applying for Developer programmer with 90 points in 491 subclass visa. I am not having any job offer currently. What are my chances of getting the 491 visa in any of the states? Any help would be highly appreciable.

Thanks.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dear NB

what do u think are the chances for the new migrants to earn 54 k aud for 3 years. Its not that I don't want to do my own research. I asked my aunt who lives in melbourne she said it could be done easily. But you living in Oz since the past few years how achievable do u think it is. I personally think we need to work 2 jobs to achieve the same. Please throw some light. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear NB
> 
> what do u think are the chances for the new migrants to earn 54 k aud for 3 years. Its not that I don't want to do my own research. I asked my aunt who lives in melbourne she said it could be done easily. But you living in Oz since the past few years how achievable do u think it is. I personally think we need to work 2 jobs to achieve the same. Please throw some light.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


No idea about rural Australia 
Generally For white collar migrants it may be difficult as there will be too many applicants chasing too few jobs
So you may need to do menial multiple jobs to reach the 54k figure


Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

What about adelaide and Perth. Don't you think it's kind of a scan by the government if they know that the income requirement is too high to meet and there are no jobs? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> What about adelaide and Perth. Don't you think it's kind of a scan by the government if they know that the income requirement is too high to meet and there are no jobs?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The scheme has not been made mainly for software engineers and finance related applicants
It’s made for applicants whose jobs are in demand in rural Australia particularly blue collared jobs
If you are a fruit picker or a plumber or in aged care, you can earn much more then 54k easily 
Each applicant should study his niche skills and decide whether he wants a regional visa or not
The government is not forcing anyone to go regional 

Cheers


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

shadow747 said:


> Perth is under Western Australia. As per their website, they issue invite if you have Any or Western Australia marked in the EOI. There is no specific EOI for Perth.


Thank you for the reply.

We are doing the process through a MARA agent (dubai based). And they are saying there are no states open for nominating Mechanical Engineer Currently. However when i checked, WA has our ANZSCO listed in their occupation list for general migration.

I am getting a little confused here. 

Thanks 

Chin


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> shadow747 said:
> 
> 
> > Perth is under Western Australia. As per their website, they issue invite if you have Any or Western Australia marked in the EOI. There is no specific EOI for Perth.
> ...


Hey.. Could you share a link? Of WA occupation list?
As I am checking on their website and found that General Occupation list has most Medical related occupations though.
Thanks


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

NB said:


> If your current employer is ready to transfer you, then ask him to sponsor your 186 or 482 or 494 visa
> 
> That’s the easiest way
> 
> ...


Hello NB,

Unfortunately the employer wont transfer me. They however will give me an offer letter to apply for Visa and an employment once I reach Perth.

We are doing the PR process through an agent based here in Dubai. And upon asking them the reply I got was: " There are no states currently open for your Anzsco code, hence kept the application open for "Any"

However when I checked the state websites WA is open for our occupation under general scheme. Also NT as well as NSW are open as second options for us. Am i reading anything wrong here?? getting a little confused whether to wait with the current EOI (491 any)or check the possibilities of posting separate EOIs?

Cheers

Chin


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> We are doing the process through a MARA agent (dubai based). And they are saying there are no states open for nominating Mechanical Engineer Currently. However when i checked, WA has our ANZSCO listed in their occupation list for general migration.
> 
> ...


hello, which link are you referring for WA occupation list? As per my knowledge WA is open for only medical practitioners under general stream, and for graduate stream lots of other codes are open.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

*Sorry!!*

Oh am really sorry. Apparently the general scheme is mainly for medical field jobs..

Thanks for pointing out.

So that means I cant apply for WA nomination.

Also read that from December 2019 this will be the additional criteria for graduate stream:

"At least 2 years study in WA at one or more WA education providers studying ELICOS, VET at a registered training organisation or Higher Education providers"

So thats a gate closure for me i guess from WA! 

Cheers

Chin


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks like Software engineer without job offer have no chance to apply 491


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

VIVI-L said:


> Looks like Software engineer without job offer have no chance to apply 491



Recent trends are making harder for software engineer 261313 without job offer to get ITA in any stream.

i am in the same queue


----------



## shadow747 (Nov 23, 2019)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> We are doing the process through a MARA agent (dubai based). And they are saying there are no states open for nominating Mechanical Engineer Currently. However when i checked, WA has our ANZSCO listed in their occupation list for general migration.
> 
> ...


Agents sometimes assign a person's case to the subordinate. Go to their office or email them your findings. Own research is very important. Hope your confusion is cleared soon.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Has anyone applied under Family sponsored scheme for 491. I am trying to sponsor my brother for regional Queensland but unable to submit the EOI. It says change the subclass as the occupation is not on the relevant occupation list. But it is there on the ROL and where I live is listed as regional pincode??? Although 224912 is only showing up on SA, does it mean I have to be living in SA to be able to sponsor him and the occupation should be open in that state or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

I've seen a lot of questions on here regarding can you move around on the 491 visa.

I just spoke with QLD Government regarding this who have stated "you need to make a commitment to QLD for 3 years. Any request to move out of state will be on a case by by case basis, however, you should note that QLD are sponsoring you on this visa.

Hope this helps anyone


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

homeme said:


> Has anyone applied under Family sponsored scheme for 491. I am trying to sponsor my brother for regional Queensland but unable to submit the EOI. It says change the subclass as the occupation is not on the relevant occupation list. But it is there on the ROL and where I live is listed as regional pincode??? Although 224912 is only showing up on SA, does it mean I have to be living in SA to be able to sponsor him and the occupation should be open in that state or it doesn't matter?


What does the state of Queensland have to do with the state of SA? Are you wanting to sponsor in Queensland or SA, is the ANZSCO available in Queensland or SA, do you live in Queensland or SA? It sounds like you need to figure out what state you live in and where you anticipate to sponsor your brother? If the ANZSCO is not available in the state you live in and want to sponsor in then how do you expect move forward within that state?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

arnolds said:


> Recent trends are making harder for software engineer 261313 without job offer to get ITA in any stream.
> 
> i am in the same queue


Even with job offer , most of the states does not have 2613 in their state nomination list. 
I am currently in regional (perth), with job offer. But cannot apply for 491 since there is no state nomination in 2613 category in WA.


----------



## Baskarankm (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi,

Regarding 491 Regional visas, I have the following questions. 

1. I am planning to keep my spouse as the main applicant. I would be a second applicant. In this case, once I get a grant letter, is it possible to travel to Australia without the main applicant and search for a job?

2. I found my spouse is classified as a Customer service manager by VETASSES. I would like to get your suggestion to go for the assessment with VETASSES. If I process I will get 10 points(English test + skill assessment) from my life partner. Also, please explain the job opportunity for the Customer service manager.

3. Once I get an invite what would be details involved in a medical test? (Long back, I met with an accident and there is a big scar on my hand and I have undergone cataract operation for both the eyes.

4. When I fill my EOI, I have got this question "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?". I would like to know the detailed meaning of this question. Please explain.

Looking forward to your detail explanations.

Cheers
Baskaran


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

I live in regional Queensland, can't I sponsor my brother for 224912? Does this occupation have to be on QLD skilled list even for relative sponsorship? If yes, then what's the use of relative sponsorship. 

Just being on Regional occupation list altogether with an eligible relative in a designated regional area is not sufficient for sponsorship? If not, then looks like South Australia state nomination is the only option as SA is the only state which has this occupation on their list but currently not available for nomination 😞


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Baskarankm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding 491 Regional visas, I have the following questions.
> 
> ...


1. If there is no 8502 condition, then you can travel , else no
2. Do your own research
3. Most probably NO
They require no continuous expense
4. It means only spouse and children 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

homeme said:


> I live in regional Queensland, can't I sponsor my brother for 224912? Does this occupation have to be on QLD skilled list even for relative sponsorship? If yes, then what's the use of relative sponsorship.
> 
> Just being on Regional occupation list altogether with an eligible relative in a designated regional area is not sufficient for sponsorship? If not, then looks like South Australia state nomination is the only option as SA is the only state which has this occupation on their list but currently not available for nomination 😞


Unfortunately the members of the forum don’t get to decide the policies 
You can rave and rant all you want

Cheers


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

NB said:


> Unfortunately the members of the forum don’t get to decide the policies
> You can rave and rant all you want
> 
> Cheers


Well, it was a question to confirm to what I said above is true or I am just confused and CAN sponsor no matter if the occupation is listed/open in my residing state?

Can I sponsor being an eligible if the occupation is on ROL but not open in any state?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

homeme said:


> Well, it was a question to confirm to what I said above is true or I am just confused and CAN sponsor no matter if the occupation is listed/open in my residing state?
> 
> Can I sponsor being an eligible if the occupation is on ROL but not open in any state?
> 
> Regards


Skillselect will only accept an application if it is permitted under the rules
If it does not accept, you cannot sponsor

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

DHA have advised that mainly NON PRO RATA occupations on the MLTSSL will be invited for this new stream. It will be almost impossible to get an invite for a PRO RATA occupation as these places will be used up in the 189 invites each round. So it is similar to the old 1489 policy. In fact DHA have said

“…If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 491 visas in these occupations …”

By our numbers there are approximately 18,000 EOIs in the skill select system for NON PRO RATA occupations on the MLTSSL list
Our rough estimates are that 30% of these have a relative in Australia who is a PR/Citizen. And of these around 20% are in what are now designated regional areas.

So that means 6% (30% x 20%) of 18,000 EOIs are eligible to be sponsored under the 491 Family stream = only 1080 for the whole year !!
With just another 60 new EOIs applying each month who may be eligible

Unless DHA are going to allocate a VERY small number of places for the family relative sponsored category they are going to run out of eligible EOIs VERY quickly. And many of these are going to be very low scoring candidates. Even 50 (+15 sponsor points) may be enough

Given this I would think either the 491 Family stream either has to be almost negligible or DHA will need to adjust this policy and also invite PRO RATA occupations.

To all who are asking questions regarding family sponsor & cut out of Family sponsor..
this might clear doubts.
Thanks


----------



## chinwekele (Feb 26, 2019)

Please I want to clarify if I am eligible to apply for Tasmania 491 electrical engineering 233311. I have 12 years experience and it was also assesed by EA. In one of the requirements for Tasmania offshore for 233311 is stage 2 competency assessment. Please what is the meaning?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chinwekele said:


> Please I want to clarify if I am eligible to apply for Tasmania 491 electrical engineering 233311. I have 12 years experience and it was also assesed by EA. In one of the requirements for Tasmania offshore for 233311 is stage 2 competency assessment. Please what is the meaning?


You will need to apply for stage 2 assessment 

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/Membership/Assessment-Of-Qualifications-And-Competencies

Cheers


----------



## Cattell87 (Jul 31, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> DHA have advised that mainly NON PRO RATA occupations on the MLTSSL will be invited for this new stream. It will be almost impossible to get an invite for a PRO RATA occupation as these places will be used up in the 189 invites each round. So it is similar to the old 1489 policy. In fact DHA have said
> 
> “…If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 491 visas in these occupations …”
> 
> ...


Hi,

I read this too though found it a little confusing... I, like Homeme's post above, am trying to find out if you can only be sponsored by a family member for the 491 if your occupation is on the list in the state in which the family member lives?

I.E. My brother lives in regional WA and is willing to sponsor me. Can I only apply for the family sponsorship stream in WA? My migration agent has told me that their new occupation list will be released next month so hoping it 'opens up' a bit and gives non-medical professionals a shot!


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

Cattell87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read this too though found it a little confusing... I, like Homeme's post above, am trying to find out if you can only be sponsored by a family member for the 491 if your occupation is on the list in the state in which the family member lives?
> 
> I.E. My brother lives in regional WA and is willing to sponsor me. Can I only apply for the family sponsorship stream in WA? My migration agent has told me that their new occupation list will be released next month so hoping it 'opens up' a bit and gives non-medical professionals a shot!


I think people are confusing the 491 "regional" as some new "Regional Australian State" when in fact the 491 is still a *State* sponsorship, geared to drive people into "regional" areas of that independent state. Applicants are still beholden to their selected *state* nomination rules and policies just as they were under the 489. States are not going to offer a sponsorship to anyone not willing to remain in that state under the state's visa conditions. The family stream under state sponsorship offers states some reassurance that if offered then the applicant is more likely to abided by those visa conditions and remain within said state anchored by their family members already living in that *state*.

Bottom line: State sponsorship is offered to applicants with family living in that state so long as the other conditions are met and their occupation is needed in the state offering the sponsorship…meaning the ANZSCO must be listed in the state where the family member resides. 

The 491 visa is a *state* sponsorship, not some new breed regional Australia state sponsorship; it is not some hybrid 189 for national regional Australia.


----------



## nailawadi06 (Oct 21, 2019)

LordD said:


> I think people are confusing the 491 "regional" as some new "Regional Australian State" when in fact the 491 is still a *State* sponsorship, geared to drive people into "regional" areas of that independent state. Applicants are still beholden to their selected *state* nomination rules and policies just as they were under the 489. States are not going to offer a sponsorship to anyone not willing to remain in that state under the state's visa conditions. The family stream under state sponsorship offers states some reassurance that if offered then the applicant is more likely to abided by those visa conditions and remain within said state anchored by their family members already living in that *state*.
> 
> Bottom line: State sponsorship is offered to applicants with family living in that state so long as the other conditions are met and their occupation is needed in the state offering the sponsorship…meaning the ANZSCO must be listed in the state where the family member resides.
> 
> The 491 visa is a *state* sponsorship, not some new breed regional Australia state sponsorship; it is not some hybrid 189 for national regional Australia.


Per Visa rules, once the state sponsorship is granted an individual can move in any regional area except Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane so it may not hold correct. Infact, I was reading one article from Iscah and per them, number of family sponsored number will be low and almost zero in case of pro-rated occupation like Accounting. I am surprised at one point Australia wants more immigrants to come to regional on other side there conditions are so tough and will be difficult to meet. Please let me know your take on it especially 491 family sponsored as I can't find details about it on any website except Iscah.:ranger:


----------



## Cattell87 (Jul 31, 2018)

Great, thank-you so much for clarifying. Found this very difficult to deduce from the little information out there!


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

homeme said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the members of the forum don’t get to decide the policies
> ...


I have a feeling you’re confused between the two streams of this visa. In the 491 state sponsor stream, you need to satisfy the states’ requirements (e.g. your occupation has to be on their list). In the 491 family sponsor stream, your occupation has to be on the medium long term list (I got confirmed by a member of iscah) and you need to have high enough points on skillselect to be invited by homeaffairs in coming invitation rounds. Note that pro-rata occupations will have to share quota with 189. You didn’t really convey really well in your question, and some other members did not do a good job of explaining. Hope this helps!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Exparts.

How to get job offer from VIC regional area. Can someone guide me please.
THanks


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

annarose said:


> I have a feeling you’re confused between the two streams of this visa. In the 491 state sponsor stream, you need to satisfy the states’ requirements (e.g. your occupation has to be on their list). In the 491 family sponsor stream, your occupation has to be on the medium long term list (I got confirmed by a member of iscah) and you need to have high enough points on skillselect to be invited by homeaffairs in coming invitation rounds. Note that pro-rata occupations will have to share quota with 189. You didn’t really convey really well in your question, and some other members did not do a good job of explaining. Hope this helps!




491 invitation round - Is this happen on 11th of every month as 189? Pls clarify 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Exparts.
> 
> How to get job offer from VIC regional area. Can someone guide me please.
> THanks


By using some magic


----------



## marques (May 28, 2017)

Hi NB and Team, 

I’m looking to be nominated under the occupation engineering technologist. If anyone could tell me what state would be best to submit an EOI with 85 points under 491 

WA looks like they haven’t updated their list and SA does not have my occupation. So it looks like I’m left with Tasmania? 

Any help would be nice 

Thanks


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

nailawadi06 said:


> Per Visa rules, once the state sponsorship is granted an individual can move in any regional area except Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane so it may not hold correct. Infact, I was reading one article from Iscah and per them, number of family sponsored number will be low and almost zero in case of pro-rated occupation like Accounting. I am surprised at one point Australia wants more immigrants to come to regional on other side there conditions are so tough and will be difficult to meet. Please let me know your take on it especially 491 family sponsored as I can't find details about it on any website except Iscah.:ranger:


Personally, I think the family stream will be extremely limited to occupations that are most difficult for a state to fill. As for the language they used for the ability to move to any regional area; this is what I think has created the confusion for everyone and separated the notion of an independent *state* nomination. The best everyone can do for now is wait for the states to open and see what conditions they apply for themselves with regard to this movement.

I personally think if a state is going to offer sponsorship then like the 489 they are going to expect that person to stay within the state with free movement within regional areas of that state only! (i.e.: SA free movement within entire state as it is listed as rural, but must stay in SA: NSW free movement within the rural zip codes only, but must stay in NSW!)


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

annarose said:


> In the 491 family sponsor stream, your occupation has to be on the medium long term list (I got confirmed by a member of iscah)


The purpose of state sponsorship if for states to decide what jobs they need filled and how to best fill them. As stated before, I personally think the family stream will only be used under limited availability and subject to change via each states whims and needs. So to clarify, just because an occupation may be on the overall Australian national MLTSSL it does not mean that it will be on the State MLTSSL. It is up to each individual to determine what state offers their occupation at the point in time of their EOI/application.

As for "_You didn’t really convey really well in your question, and_ *some other members did not do a good job of explaining*.”: perhaps the explanation given was intentional to convey the confusion of the question and hoping to stoke the person asking to do a little more research on their own accord and bring back a logical question!


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

LordD said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > In the 491 family sponsor stream, your occupation has to be on the medium long term list (I got confirmed by a member of iscah)
> ...


I don’t know why people keep mentioning state when they talk about 491 family. This stream has nothing to do with the states and their occupation list!!!! It’s exactly like 189, but you would need a relative to sponsor you and will get extra 15 points for that. And if you have a pro rata occupation you will need to complete in the same pool with 189 eois. If you’re familiar with how previous 489 family used to operate, it’s exactly like that!!! Also I think people come this this forum to ask for information, not to be tested or mocked.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> DHA have advised that mainly NON PRO RATA occupations on the MLTSSL will be invited for this new stream. It will be almost impossible to get an invite for a PRO RATA occupation as these places will be used up in the 189 invites each round. So it is similar to the old 1489 policy. In fact DHA have said
> 
> “…If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 491 visas in these occupations …”
> 
> ...


Sorry I am a bit lost. Does this mean the 491 Family sponsored quota will be shared with 189 for Pro Rata occupations?


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Sorry I am a bit lost. Does this mean the 491 Family sponsored quota will be shared with 189 for Pro Rata occupations?


I ma pretty sure it means that 491 will be mainly taken by non pro rata occupations.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## tajender (Nov 9, 2017)

Dear expatforum seniors,

My brother is looking to apply for 491 visa and is looking to immigrate to WA. I am currently residing in Perth and we are thinking on going ahead with Family Sponsored stream. Can someone please cast some light on:

1. The criteria for family sponsorship
2. The process around family sponsorship (eg. any forms, paperwork or other)
-- for the sponsor
-- for visa applicant


Would appreciate any help on this.

Warm Regards,
Tajender


----------



## Puri Cholay (Nov 28, 2019)

nailawadi06 said:


> Per Visa rules, once the state sponsorship is granted an individual can move in any regional area except Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane so it may not hold correct.


This is a misconception which has been floating around. Akin to how the states can set their own criteria for 491 for Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa, they can also attach certain obligations. For instance, for Tasmania 491 nomination, you are required to maintain the following obligations (Taken from TAS GOV website for 491 visa):

- Live and work in Tasmania
You must live and work in Tasmania for at least two years from the date the visa is granted (for those already residing in Tasmania) or from the date of first arrival into Tasmania (for those who do not currently reside here).

- Complete surveys
The Tasmanian Government will periodically email you surveys after your visa is granted. You must complete these surveys as a condition of your nomination.

- Notify of changes to contact details
Keep us informed of any changes to your contact details in Tasmania for 24 months after the granting of your visa / arrival in Tasmania

It's evident from the above that they want to make sure you are not abusing their nomination and actually reside IN the state. 

Local states can very well go to DOHA should you not maintain their obligations and may also result in a possible cancellation of visa.

Thoughts?


----------



## nep2019 (Nov 12, 2019)

hi,

i am a accoutant with 8o points for 189 and i have got my cousin as well in SA that can give 15 points so i will be on 95 points. There is any chances to get Family sponsored 491 visa??

need your suggestions if anyone have gone through this.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Puri Cholay said:


> This is a misconception which has been floating around. Akin to how the states can set their own criteria for 491 for Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa, they can also attach certain obligations. For instance, for Tasmania 491 nomination, you are required to maintain the following obligations (Taken from TAS GOV website for 491 visa):
> 
> - Live and work in Tasmania
> You must live and work in Tasmania for at least two years from the date the visa is granted (for those already residing in Tasmania) or from the date of first arrival into Tasmania (for those who do not currently reside here).
> ...


QLD is 3 years in the state! I see why they do it, and agree with it


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

nep2019 said:


> hi,
> 
> i am a accoutant with 8o points for 189 and i have got my cousin as well in SA that can give 15 points so i will be on 95 points. There is any chances to get Family sponsored 491 visa??
> 
> need your suggestions if anyone have gone through this.


Have you checked the states? QLD for example have removed accountants


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> I ma pretty sure it means that 491 will be mainly taken by non pro rata occupations.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


I've never understood the non pro-rate/pro-rata occupations? What is it actually referring too?


----------



## Faraz_khan (Aug 11, 2017)

tajender said:


> Dear expatforum seniors,
> 
> My brother is looking to apply for 491 visa and is looking to immigrate to WA. I am currently residing in Perth and we are thinking on going ahead with Family Sponsored stream. Can someone please cast some light on:
> 
> ...





Even I want to know these details, can someone please let us know about this.


----------



## atharaussie (Nov 28, 2019)

Does that mean that I can have 2 EOI open at the same time. One each for Queensland and one for SA? Is that correct?


vutla9992 said:


> Alex patrick said:
> 
> 
> > I have not preferred any state in specify just left the option as "Any" in EOI (skillselect)
> ...


----------



## nep2019 (Nov 12, 2019)

They are making it really tough for Accountants now.even with 95 points i am not sure i can get 491 visa.


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

Hi, is there any update on 491 SA, it supposed to come on 28 November 2019


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hai

Any idea about NSW 491. When will they open invitation.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

agam1993 said:


> Hi, is there any update on 491 SA, it supposed to come on 28 November 2019


Probably Next week🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> Hai
> 
> Any idea about NSW 491. When will they open invitation.


Early January.. Not officially posted on NSW website.
But RDA Northern Rivers has mentioned on their Website.. 
Here you go with the following link

http://www.rdani.org.au/skilled-migration/skilled-regional-nsw-sponsorship.php

Thanks


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Can I apply for 491 under high points category(95) for SA if my occupation will be there once occupation list will be out and if I will achieve this 95 score day after tomorrow. Right now I have 90 including SS and will update my spouse score day after tomorrow. I am worried about the statement "as of 2nd December" in the enclosed screenshot.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone please let me know about the exact process for applying for New VISA 491.

Is it the same as we applied as an EOI for 189/190 VISA.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know about the exact process for applying for New VISA 491.
> 
> Is it the same as we applied as an EOI for 189/190 VISA.


Your submitted EOI and state application if applicable is all you can submit initially: the state will determine which visa type (190/491) they want to offer you for state sponsorship and visa application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know about the exact process for applying for New VISA 491.
> 
> Is it the same as we applied as an EOI for 189/190 VISA.


Yes
Many stares also want you to apply to them directly also 
Check that

Cheers


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

annarose said:


> I don’t know why people keep mentioning state when they talk about 491 family. This stream has nothing to do with the states and their occupation list!!!! It’s exactly like 189, but you would need a relative to sponsor you and will get extra 15 points for that. And if you have a pro rata occupation you will need to complete in the same pool with 189 eois. If you’re familiar with how previous 489 family used to operate, it’s exactly like that!!! Also I think people come this this forum to ask for information, not to be tested or mocked.


It's not a matter of testing or mocking, it's a matter of getting them to think their question through for a more thorough response. Far too many come on these forums looking for quick answers and easy solutions to complicated immigration policies without having done any or very little research themselves. 

States can invite individuals under the family stream if they so choose so long as their occupation is listed as needed by the state and available under their conditions! If, however, these occupations are pro rata and they can be filled first by the 189 that fills their quota, then there will be fewer offered under family stream.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

annarose said:


> I don’t know why people keep mentioning state when they talk about 491 family. This stream has nothing to do with the states and their occupation list!!!!


https://migration.sa.gov.au/skilled...in-migration-family-member-in-south-australia

*"This pathway is for skilled workers who meet all skilled nomination requirements and have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia."*

"You are only eligible to apply for *state nomination for a 491 provisional visa* under this category." [chain migration-meaning this will be the *only* visa available to SA applicants if one chooses this route and the state's occupational list will note if available or not for a specific occupation under the ANZSCO]

*"Please check your occupation to see if it is eligible under Chain Migration Category."*

The above is SA's family stream=chain migration 491 pathway and does a good job explaining what this pathway requires for SA state nomination and will hopefully help clear some of the confusion on this pathway. (Note: each state will have their own conditions and occupations list.) SA allows access to their occupational supplementary list as well, meaning occupations on the STSOL may also be available for the provisional 491 chain migration state nomination pathway!

It also touches on the quota a bit. From what I've gathered by this and what others have said, it sounds like what they are saying is once the pro-rata occupational quota has been met under the nationally nominated 189 visa scheme then it will close the state nomination family chain migration stream for that occupation. 

Hope this helps everyone out there confused by this state nomination 491 provisional family/chain migration stream!


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

LordD said:


> annarose said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t know why people keep mentioning state when they talk about 491 family. This stream has nothing to do with the states and their occupation list!!!! It’s exactly like 189, but you would need a relative to sponsor you and will get extra 15 points for that. And if you have a pro rata occupation you will need to complete in the same pool with 189 eois. If you’re familiar with how previous 489 family used to operate, it’s exactly like that!!! Also I think people come this this forum to ask for information, not to be tested or mocked.
> ...


Nooooo. State only choose applicants from the State-nominated stream. Come on is that too hard to understand? 
Only some states like SA offer that if you have family already live in the state you can have more advantage while applying for the STATE NOMINATION OF VISA 491, still not the family stream. Department of Home Affairs will pick applicants from the family stream and invite them DIRECTLY given they havr family sponsorship approved, not state nomination.


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

Does there anyone get 491 QLD state from that day? Thanks


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

All,

Does SA open for 261313 in 190 or 491 ? Any update


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

When I look for 233513 on South Australia’s Website, it mentions the following requirements.

Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); 3 years' work experience in field; Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019; Provisional 491 visa only - 190 nomination offered to applicants under specific circumstances only (see 3.5)

From above, I conclude that 190 nomination will be offered to applicants under special circumstances, however for 491 Provisional visa, no such condition is required like already living in South Australia etc. Just plain offshore applicant having never been to Australia can apply.
Am I interpreting it correctly?


----------



## Nee_75 (Nov 29, 2019)

*Closure and Reopening time difference 190/491*

Hi,

Following are the opening and closing dates as per Iscah. I have just started for my PR application process and I have only one year left before becoming ineligible due to age factor. It may take 2 to 3 months from now for my Skill assessment and English score before EOI. I would like to know if some state is open now for 190/491, any idea what is generally the expected time period to reopen if they are closed before I am ready for EOI. My ANZSCO is 233311, Electrical Engineer. Basically need to know what is the time difference between closing and reopening. I would appreciate if someone can help with my query.

State opening dates for 190/491
ACT – Open for 190, 491 opens 1st Jan 2020, eligibility to be published on or before 28/11/2019
NSW – Open for 190 , 491 likely to open in January 2020
NT – Closed, Opens for 190/491 on 9th Dec 2019
SA – Closed, opens for 190/491 in early Dec 2019
Tas – Open for 190/491
QLD – 190 closed again, 491 remains open
Vic – Open for 190/491
WA – Open for 190, 491 to open in December 2019, new occupation list in Dec 2019

(Last updated 27/11/2019)


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi 
I'm currently studying master's in Tasmania . I wanted to work at Melbourne during vacations. If I work at Melbourne during summer break do I lose the regional area 5 points ?
Sorry if I'm posting in wrong group. Moderators can you please suggest some relavent group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIAMONDZACX (Nov 14, 2019)

All states have biased conditions to avoid overseas applicants. I am not sure if I keep hope for WA or NSW 491 visa for 261312 (Developer programmer). Need expert advice if any chances or states will remove these conditions for 491?


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi NB..

Greetings for the day..
I got a querry regarding a qualification that I acquired after successful Skills Assessment from Engineers Australia in Nov 2018.
I completed an Advanced Diploma in May this year.
My highest qualification is B.Tech in Engineering as assessed by Engineers Australia.

My question is, can i mention this Advanced Diploma while lodging an EOI for State Sponsored 491 ?

Appriciate your guidance

cheers ! 
Gurdeep 
233914


----------



## azmatalishah123 (Dec 4, 2019)

I have 80 points for 189 in 263311 (Telecommunication Professional). As i don't have any work experience. which options i have? Is there any state accepting applications for 491 without any work experience condition imposed?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases
It's official now SA hasn't opened up way for 491 & 190
Lol😂😂


----------



## MJZAFAR (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes. You are exactly right. Offshore will always be offshore.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

MJZAFAR said:


> Yes. You are exactly right. Offshore will always be offshore.


In the current scenario offshore candidates have no pathway left unless until having 90+

Please share information if any state is open for offshore candidates 190 or 491. Thanks


----------



## MJZAFAR (Nov 28, 2019)

ANAIN said:


> In the current scenario offshore candidates have no pathway left unless until having 90+
> 
> Please share information if any state is open for offshore candidates 190 or 491. Thanks


As of now, only Tasmania is accepting application for 491 from offshore candidates, provided that your occupation is in the list of occupations of skill shortage.


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

NB said:


> Yes
> 
> Many stares also want you to apply to them directly also
> 
> ...


Hi NB,


Highly appreciate if you could clear my understanding, 
do we have to apply to state along with EOI or once a pre-invite is received from the state?

Regards,
Amit

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hie..
How to contact DHA?


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everybody!

I'm thinking about applying 491 Tasmania for my occupation 323211 Fitter (General). I'm confusing about the high demand list TSOL_2019-2020_28_Nov_2019. Is my occupation in the high demand list or not? Only the green color is the high demand list and the other blue color is not. Right?

Regards,


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

BenNG said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm thinking about applying 491 Tasmania for my occupation 323211 Fitter (General). I'm confusing about the high demand list TSOL_2019-2020_28_Nov_2019. Is my occupation in the high demand list or not? Only the green color is the high demand list and the other blue color is not. Right?
> 
> Regards,


It seems they haven't mentioned any colour priorities regarding high demand and low demand. Surely you can apply but it is always better to show some employments opportunities to strengthen your application.


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Arjun_123 said:


> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases
> It's official now SA hasn't opened up way for 491 & 190
> Lol😂😂


What do you mean? Hasn't opened for whom? Offshore applicant or onshore? I am also extremely disappointed to see there is no way to get an invite especially if you are an ICT professional and offshore applicant.


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

All states are trying to save their graduate students even they have zero experience. They know very well if they don't select them, no one will come to Australia for study.


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Does sponsorship apply at individual level or at EOI level, for instance if a couple apply and one of the relative sponsors them, does it take the EOI eligibility from the list of individuals or only the partner to whom the sponsorer is related?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

ANAIN said:


> In the current scenario offshore candidates have no pathway left unless until having 90+
> 
> Please share information if any state is open for offshore candidates 190 or 491. Thanks


For SA, you can apply for 491 as you have good chances of getting 491. You fall into 95 points category.
80 + 15.


----------



## kk12837 (Nov 18, 2019)

Currently I have 70 points, offshore applicant
ANZSCO 261212
age: 30
study: 15+5
work: 10
eng:10

It seems that there is no chance for me..

I thought 491 is designed for offshore applicant... hahah..


----------



## GermaGaruda66 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi guys!
I just want to get some clarifications for ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer for Visa 491 in SA.

According to the list, I have additional requirements:
_Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019; Provisional 491 visa only - 190 nomination offered to applicants under specific circumstances only (see 3.5); See additional instructions_

Upon checking the Article in "_3.5_", in one of the scenarios, it mentioned the following:
_please note: if your occupation is 'not available for high points nomination', you are not eligible to apply for a 190 or 491 nomination_

Please note that I am OffShore with 80points + 15 for state.
Since Developer Programmer has "Not available for High Points", does it mean I can't apply for 491? even though it says "Provisional 491 visa only"?

Any clarity on this matter is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

GermaGaruda66 said:


> Hi guys!
> I just want to get some clarifications for ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer for Visa 491 in SA.
> 
> According to the list, I have additional requirements:
> ...


You got it right brother. I also researched the same and came to know that we cant apply in high score category. SA has almost closed its door for offshore applicants.


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

shahzaib100 said:


> GermaGaruda66 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys!
> ...


A small correction.. SA has closed its doors for offshore ICT Professionals.


----------



## GermaGaruda66 (Dec 6, 2019)

shahzaib100 said:


> A small correction.. SA has closed its doors for offshore ICT Professionals.


thanks for this brother. Any suggestions on what state we can take as Offshore ICT for Visa 190/491? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

shahzaib100 said:


> A small correction.. SA has closed its doors for offshore ICT Professionals.


Seems below two statements contradictory - Not available for high points and at the same time if you have 95 points (section 3.5) eligible to apply. Not able to infer from below information... if some one can clarify


"Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019; Provisional 491 visa only - 190 nomination offered to applicants under specific circumstances only (see 3.5); See additional instructions"


----------



## cachuavuitinh (Oct 9, 2017)

*Family sponsor*

I have 85 points (including 15 points from family sponsor). My occupation is Registered Nurse and my sister is living in a regional area of Victoria, so she can sponsor me. Is there any chance for me if I apply for 491 family sponsor?
Thanks


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends, 



Can anyone please let me know if there is any state which is open for visa 491 /190 for ANZSCO 263311 - Telecom engineer.



I am very confused and unable to get the the exact information for my anzsco code.



Will be very thankful for your suggestions..



BR//

Divyesh


----------



## cachuavuitinh (Oct 9, 2017)

If my sister is sponsoring her husband to apply for partner's visa. Is it still alright if she sponsors me for 491 family sponsor?
Thanks


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hai guys.
NSW has announced that, they will start 491 visa from mid jan 2020. 
Please go through their website. According to my understanding we do not need to wait for pre invitation. We have to apply through the website and if successful then they will send final invitation. 
Please correct me if I am wrong.
Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> Hai guys.
> NSW has announced that, they will start 491 visa from mid jan 2020.
> Please go through their website. According to my understanding we do not need to wait for pre invitation. We have to apply through the website and if successful then they will send final invitation.
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


Again Another State came up with s
They want Job offfer from employer for Offshore..


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> bdtomas said:
> 
> 
> > Hai guys.
> ...


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

*babu91*

Most of the occupations are not listed for offshore candidates.






Arjun_123 said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Again Another State came up with same criteria
> > They want Job offfer from employer for Offshore.


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

When will 491 Family Sponsored invitations start ?
I had a perception that they will be issued along with 189 invitations on 11th Dec round.
But I heard from a friend that someone got the invitation today (postcode is in VIC).


----------



## shrikanthmahadevan (Feb 5, 2019)

You need to pay application fees during registration and wait. it also depends on your anzsco code.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

adumithu said:


> For SA, you can apply for 491 as you have good chances of getting 491. You fall into 95 points category.
> 80 + 15.


I called SA Immigration. 491 Visa is not available for offshore applicants.

It is only available for people under 2 categories:

1.For SA graduates.
2. For people working in SA for the past 12 months.

Hence it is official now.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Again Another State came up with s
> They want Job offfer from employer for Offshore..


I don't think they require a job offer from offshore applicants. The option they mentioned in the offshore citeria is that 1.You have to have a job offer in nominated or closely nomited occupation in NSW or 2. You have to have at least 5 years skilled employment in nominated occupation or closely related occupation or You have an immediate family member living in a designated regional area in NSW.

It doesn't say that the 2nd option is within NSW or Australia. It can be offshore. This is my own understanding. Anyone can differ with proper explanation.....


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi, can we now apply for NSW 491 even if it says in their website that the application is closed til mid of January?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

momo.chan000 said:


> Hi, can we now apply for NSW 491 even if it says in their website that the application is closed til mid of January?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, you can't because the online payment system is not enabled yet for paying application fee.


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Moincue said:


> No, you can't because the online payment system is not enabled yet for paying application fee.




Oh I see. Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

Moincue said:


> I don't think they require a job offer from offshore applicants. The option they mentioned in the offshore citeria is that 1.You have to have a job offer in nominated or closely nomited occupation in NSW or 2. You have to have at least 5 years skilled employment in nominated occupation or closely related occupation or You have an immediate family member living in a designated regional area in NSW.
> 
> It doesn't say that the 2nd option is within NSW or Australia. It can be offshore. This is my own understanding. Anyone can differ with proper explanation.....


Yes, I agree with this. You can be 1st option OR 2nd option (5 yrs if u are offshore).


----------



## jaimesot (Oct 20, 2017)

Should there be an invitation round tonight? (11/12/2019 00:00)
At least the family stream?

Cheers,


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Moincue said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Again Another State came up with s
> ...


But what if applicants don't fulfill 2and criteria & 3rd Criteria? Job offer is mandatory for them..
& previously when RDA's were inviting they want 2 years post qualification experience now applicanats having 2-3-4 years experience will need job offer so Indirectly they want it


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

momo.chan000 said:


> Hi, can we now apply for NSW 491 even if it says in their website that the application is closed til mid of January?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It will open in mid-January 2020


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-work-regional-provisional-visa-subclass-491


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

vutla9992 said:


> It will open in mid-January 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

I got invitation from WA for 491 (family sponsored).


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

rajyxavier said:


> I got invitation from WA for 491 (family sponsored).


Many Congratulations
What's you point breakdown?
What's your ANZSCO?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey guys I've got a couple of questions. for ACT canberra, how does one apply for family sponsorship? I understand there is a whole bunch of criteria. but if you are family sponsor does that matter for the canberra matrix?

How does family sponsorship usually work? does family sponsorship trump the state sponsorship requirements? like canberra matrix etc.?

Kind regards,

Wafz


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

With the 491 aren’t we waiting for an invitation from the state? 

Some individuals have stated they were invited last night along with the 189 individuals? 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Molboro said:


> With the 491 aren’t we waiting for an invitation from the state?
> 
> Some individuals have stated they were invited last night along with the 189 individuals?
> 
> Am I missing something?


Iscah mentioned something about this. Firstly, if the invitation rounds for 189 are low, they may give those positions to 491, (more incentive for DHA to give less invites because they want to promote 491 obviously). Secondly I believe all people invited were family sponsored. So no you're not missing anything it's just how things worked out. 

I don't think it was a mistake it was just a loophole that a few people benefitted unexpectedly.


If you can, look into 491. It seems to be the flavour of the month visa, which will also be exploited and even closed in the future if more people abuse its rules.


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

Is there any information regarding how many 491 visas will be given to each state and how many for family sponsorship out of the total pool/ceiling?

Also anybody having any idea of this round's cutoff for 491 family Sponsored ITA ?


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey guys, I just want to clarify something. If you received your 491 from Northern territories for instance, do you have to stay in NT for the whole time? Or can you live and work in any other places as long as you are in a regional are?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

brs said:


> Hey guys, I just want to clarify something. If you received your 491 from Northern territories for instance, do you have to stay in NT for the whole time? Or can you live and work in any other places as long as you are in a regional are?


There is conflict in this matter..
as Legislative released by DHA they mentioned that migrants can move between regionals
However, No states have mentioned on their rules & regulations that they will give you a permit to move to another Regional..
As if you want to move to another region than you have to inform the particular regional or government that you have to move to another area and you are seeking their permission.
Also tell you that chances are very less if state or government will grant you a permission to move to another area.
Thanks


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> There is conflict in this matter..
> as Legislative released by DHA they mentioned that migrants can move between regionals
> However, No states have mentioned on their rules & regulations that they will give you a permit to move to another Regional..
> As if you want to move to another region than you have to inform the particular regional or government that you have to move to another area and you are seeking their permission.
> ...


This is my interpretation so take it with a grain of salt. 491 have a condition attached to them which is 8579. If you google that condition with something like "8579" condition, you will see massive document from the government.

This contains what that condition means, and to make a long story short this means that you can move to any other "designated regional area".

If you're family sponsored you should be on the clear to do whatever the f you want.

However if you're state sponsored, most likely you will have to inform the state that sponsored you. This is the way it used to work also for 489, I'm assuming 491 is also geared like this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

*Next steps after receiving 491 invite*

Hi,

I have received an invite for 491(family sponsor) yesterday. Do you recommend to wait for 189(85 points for 261313 with EOI on 10 SEP 2019) or proceed with this as I’m worried about the job oppurtunities in the regional designated areas(other than sydney, melbourne etc)?

And also what are next steps and documents required further for 491.


----------



## annarose (Dec 10, 2018)

I got invitation for 491 family sponsor with 95pts total, non pro rata.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

nagach said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an invite for 491(family sponsor) yesterday. Do you recommend to wait for 189(85 points for 261313 with EOI on 10 SEP 2019) or proceed with this as I’m worried about the job oppurtunities in the regional designated areas(other than sydney, melbourne etc)?
> 
> And also what are the next steps and documents required further for 491.


There are close to zero chances of getting a 189 invite on 85 points in the near future. If your ultimate goal is to move to Australia then 491 is the only ticket you have. Agree, it is difficult to find IT jobs there but it is what it is. The decision is yours.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

mailgrvc said:


> nagach said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


States have already set high criteria for 491 
So also hard nut shell


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi guyz, I have 85 points in 189 for ANZSCO 261313 with DOE -2nd December 2019.

As I could see people with 85 r waiting since June 2019..it's better to forget 189.

I have my own sister and her family with Australia citizenship living in Sydney (NSW).She can sponsor me for 491.

Can someone advise how good are chances for 491 with family sponsorship for NSW?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Kranthi716 said:


> Hi guyz, I have 85 points in 189 for ANZSCO 261313 with DOE -2nd December 2019.
> 
> As I could see people with 85 r waiting since June 2019..it's better to forget 189.
> 
> ...


pls go through above mesaages in this thread ..someone reported an invite just yesterday


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Kranthi716 said:


> Hi guyz, I have 85 points in 189 for ANZSCO 261313 with DOE -2nd December 2019.
> 
> As I could see people with 85 r waiting since June 2019..it's better to forget 189.
> 
> ...


If your sister is living in Sydney then she would not be able to sponsor you... As member of 491 Family sponsor should be living in designated Regional area...


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
States have already set high criteria for 491 
So also hard nut shell[/QUOTE]

Such as? Job offer?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I think within the criteria set by NSW for 491, there is still some hope for offshore guys if they have 5 years skilled employment and the occupation remains in the offshore list.


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Arjun_123 said:


> If your sister is living in Sydney then she would not be able to sponsor you... As member of 491 Family sponsor should be living in designated Regional area...


Is it so? I don't see this condition anywhere?.could you share the link for the above condition?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone please let me know if there is any state which is open for visa 491 /190 for ANZSCO 263311 - Telecom engineer.

I am very confused and unable to get the the exact information for this ANZSCO. Kindly suggest.

Will be very thankful for your suggestions..



BR//

Divyesh


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Does anyone know how does one go about showing regional work? Like working in regional area?

For example say I'm a consultant right? Due to that I get deployed in various places to work. The company has their headquaters in BRisbane (not regional), but they also have a headquater or office in gold coast (regional) but as a consultant I mostly will be working in another place. Can I still claim regional work if I'm their main office is in gold coast?

How would an uber driver show he is working in regional area? Can work remotely and claim that I'm working in regional area?

I've been trying to figure these sort of things out but I still don't quite understand, even after going through the laws and regulations. I'm probably just not understanding very well.

Kind regards,


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/Skilled-Work-Regional-visa-subclass-491

Please check that link to see the offshore category....


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

I have read something below:

_– Let’s say that 50 places had been allocated to the 2613 group for the 189 round.
– After 35 had been invited DHA had then used up ALL their 500 places allocated for the 189s in this round
– That leaves 15 places for the 2613 that can fall into the 491 Family sponsored category for this December round

That seems to be what has happened last night. This can only happen when there is a very low number of total 189 invites (say 500 or less) and does not happen when the 189 is more at more than that_

How much is it possible in such a tuff situation going on now?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hardik P said:


> I have read something below:
> 
> _– Let’s say that 50 places had been allocated to the 2613 group for the 189 round.
> – After 35 had been invited DHA had then used up ALL their 500 places allocated for the 189s in this round
> ...


It's not rocket science bruv. DHA is incentivised to give low invites to push more 491.


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Wafz said:


> It's not rocket science bruv. DHA is incentivised to give low invites to push more 491.


I am curious for few qts


 1 Do you mean DHA will invite more SC 491 - Regional/Family than 189 or 190?

 2 If family member fulfills all the requirements but the occupation is not there in the SOL, what would be the chances to get an invitation?


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> States have already set high criteria for 491
> So also hard nut shell


Hi Arjun,

Can you be more clear.

Do you mean, getting IT jobs in the regional areas is difficult?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hardik P said:


> I am curious for few qts
> 
> 
> 1 Do you mean DHA will invite more SC 491 - Regional/Family than 189 or 190?
> ...


I'm suggesting that since the last round there were a few 491 invites family sponsored put 2 and 2 together. The DHA is incesntivised to give less overall invites in 189. The rest is up to interpretation.

I can't comment on the 2nd point. I have no idea.


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Can I apply to NT for 190/491 as an offshore applicant with anzco 263312(telecom network engineer) without job offer? This occupation is added to NT's skill category list today.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nagach said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > States have already set high criteria for 491
> ...


I haven't said that..
What I was trying to say is..
All states have released it's criteria to be eligible for Nomination..
So to go there you must satisfy that.. 
As WA needs Employment offer
NSW Needs offer letter or as substitute 5 years of work experience
Vic. Needs job offer.
SA is almost close except some Occupations
Qld is open for now but your occupation listed on respective list released by Qld
NT is open but have to show strong employability evidence.
So to Conclude I meant that before visa process you need to be eligible for state Nomination & that's hard ryt now..
Thanks


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

HI Guys ,

NT has released updated occupation list. Kindly advise that do we need the job offer to apply 491 to NT from offshore?


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> I haven't said that..
> What I was trying to say is..
> All states have released it's criteria to be eligible for Nomination..
> So to go there you must satisfy that..
> ...


Hey Arjun,

I see that WA is allowing only for Graduates not for general skilled stream or they are allowing general stream as well for IT?

Thanks.


----------



## pras8101 (Feb 27, 2019)

arnolds said:


> my brother is citizen of australia and has just moved to one of the designated regional areas 2 months back. will he able to sponsor me?????. earlier he was living in melbourne city. pls answer.





NB said:


> It is a grey area if he has been living for a very short period
> It will be decided in case by case basis by the CO
> 
> Persons with less evidence of permanent ties to Australia may be considered ‘usually resident’. The departmental officers will consider a person to be usually resident by such factors as:
> ...


Hi All,

Apologies for asking same question again, would someone shed some light on ELIGIBLE Sponsor. As per Immi website,sponsor should be RESIDING in designated regional area. Does that mean he should be working in same designated regional area(Immi website doesn't say anything regarding sponsor work conditions ). Just need to be sure before moving to designated regional area to sponsor by cousin. Is it ok for eligible sponsor to reside in designated regional area and work in city for sponsoring?

Regards,
Parry.


----------



## MTT216 (Sep 9, 2019)

When is the next round of draw happened or going to happen? Dec 16th or Dec 11th. 

Thanks
Gautam

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

prun said:


> HI Guys ,
> 
> NT has released updated occupation list. Kindly advise that do we need the job offer to apply 491 to NT from offshore?



Gusy please advise on this. Only some occupations need job offer for offshore?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

devendravelegandla said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't said that..
> ...


WA hasn't updated their list for General stream since 2018
And unfortunately not open for IT


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

prun said:


> prun said:
> 
> 
> > HI Guys ,
> ...


If mentioned in occupation than it's needed 
Else you have to show strong Employability evidence to prove you will get job in NT easily..
Thanks


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

prun said:


> HI Guys ,
> 
> NT has released updated occupation list. Kindly advise that do we need the job offer to apply 491 to NT from offshore?


Hi,

NT not ask job offer for all occupations , please check NT occupation list and requirements 

Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

pras8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies for asking same question again, would someone shed some light on ELIGIBLE Sponsor. As per Immi website,sponsor should be RESIDING in designated regional area. Does that mean he should be working in same designated regional area(Immi website doesn't say anything regarding sponsor work conditions ). Just need to be sure before moving to designated regional area to sponsor by cousin. Is it ok for eligible sponsor to reside in designated regional area and work in city for sponsoring?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am also having same concern.

My cousin is also living in regional area but working in city, Is it possible to get 491 family sponsorship from him.

Can anyone , please guide on this.


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

Recently, I have noticed that Queensland has removed some of the Skilled Occupations from their list (QSOL). Does this mean it is applicable to both 190 and 491 visas? or just 190 visa?


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi,
NSW require 5 Years experience for 491 Visa , will they count experience as per the skills assessment or as per actual experience letters .

Pleas advise


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

prabu.23287 said:


> Recently, I have noticed that Queensland has removed some of the Skilled Occupations from their list (QSOL). Does this mean it is applicable to both 190 and 491 visas? or just 190 visa?


If it’s off the list it’s off the list for both visas


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Romeshk said:


> Hi,
> NSW require 5 Years experience for 491 Visa , will they count experience as per the skills assessment or as per actual experience letters .
> 
> Pleas advise


Skills assessment. Already asked


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

*Nt 491*

Hi everyone. My occupation was recently removed from the NT occupations list. But it is still on the Australian STSOL. It says on the website that I can apply and the state might consider if I prove employability and prospects. Is there really a chance of getting SS in this scenario if I am able to prove good employability, prospects as well as contact network within NT? Or it's extremely difficult. My points score for state nomination applications is 100 so that's high as well. 

Any inputs will be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you Molboro


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Romeshk said:


> Hi,
> NSW require 5 Years experience for 491 Visa , will they count experience as per the skills assessment or as per actual experience letters .
> 
> Pleas advise


This 5 years is onshore experience or offshore experience?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Arjun_123 said:


> I haven't said that..
> What I was trying to say is..
> All states have released it's criteria to be eligible for Nomination..
> So to go there you must satisfy that..
> ...


Hi,

Please advise if I may get NSW 190 invite?

Total points -90(85+5) DOE-2nd December 2019

ANZSCO -261313

Age -30
Education - 15( 4 years bachelor degree in India)
Work experience - 10 (6 years working in india)
PTE-20(79+)
Partner points -10(skilled + competent English)
State sponsorship-5


Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

*Romeshk*



Kranthi716 said:


> This 5 years is onshore experience or offshore experience?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Offshore experience


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Kranthi716 said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't said that..
> ...


No one can predict invites 
As it depends on luck & Need of any state..
But according to your occupation in last year they invited 261313 having 90-95 Points.. 
And in State sponsor never lose hope..
In this forum there was a guy... Who holds 65 points and submitted EOI approx 1.8 years back and NSW invited him in September so never lose hope 
Thanks


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

singlarun said:


> Can I apply to NT for 190/491 as an offshore applicant with anzco 263312(telecom network engineer) without job offer? This occupation is added to NT's skill category list today.


Hi Guys,

NT website is confusing.

https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...-questions-for-nt-government-visa-nominations

Can anyone, pls throw some light on this.


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

Arjun_123 said:


> If mentioned in occupation than it's needed
> Else you have to show strong Employability evidence to prove you will get job in NT easily..
> Thanks


Appreciate if someone can point out how to show strong employability evidence?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

toakagrawal said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > If mentioned in occupation than it's needed
> ...


Look at seek/LinkedIn etc.

Apply for jobs and see what comes back... just show that there are jobs out there! It’s near impossible to do


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Molboro said:


> toakagrawal said:
> 
> 
> > Arjun_123 said:
> ...


Don't think so as many people are doing that..
And as of now all states want advertisement of occupation
ACT started in 1 January..
Also want 5 job offer with explanation statement.
Tasmania is in same Category.
For overseas applicants (Category 3A)
Else most of states required job offfer
So don't have any option rather than Find it..
I guess..
Thanks


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Is this for some particular ANZSCO?



adumithu said:


> I called SA Immigration. 491 Visa is not available for offshore applicants.
> 
> It is only available for people under 2 categories:
> 
> ...


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Queensland and NSW has come up with criteria for Offshore where they didn’t require job offer for most of the occupation.


----------



## Mujtaba85 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi 

I am 34 years old IT professional, having more than 8 years of experience.
I have degree 'Bachelor of Computer Science' which is a 3 years degree program. 
My partner and I have a competent English. 
My brother lives in Melbourne ad he is a PR holder.
As per my understanding Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane are excluded as regional areas.
So my question is can I apply for 491 subclass VISA under my brother's sponsorship?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mujtaba85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 34 years old IT professional, having more than 8 years of experience.
> I have degree 'Bachelor of Computer Science' which is a 3 years degree program.
> ...


Your brother cannot sponsor you

You can try for state sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## Silva11 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi guys, Good day. Just need your suggestion on this.... I am planning to apply for Victoria 491 visa and just wondering 
1. How many seats are allocated for all states each year ?
2. I have 60 points now 
Age 30
Bachelors 15
Masters degree in Australia-5
Single - 10
Pte - competent 81 72 64 64 - 0 points 
Its all comes to 60 points without vic state nomination (15 points) 

Is is better to apply now itself or shall I wait for 6 more months through which I can get 80 points 
Age 30
UG 15
Masters 5
Single 10 
Auss experience 5 
Professional year 5 
Pte 10 
My agent said we can even get 491 even with 59 points if the job offer is genuine... just thinking if I wait for 6 months things might get harder if they issued more 491 visas and seats will be less .... And I have just started ACS SKILLS ASSESMENT so I can probably apply as soon as I receive the skill assessment.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Silva11 said:


> Hi guys, Good day. Just need your suggestion on this.... I am planning to apply for Victoria 491 visa and just wondering
> 1. How many seats are allocated for all states each year ?
> 2. I have 60 points now
> Age 30
> ...


Definitely apply now and update if you get more points (if not invited by this point). In 6 months you may find the love of your life and lose at least 5 points too 😉


----------



## Silva11 (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Shubham2916 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi I wanted to know as I have got 491 invite from SA but unsure to take this is an option as I have even applied for 189 visa. Are there any fair chances for getting the 189 invite within 6 months of lodging EOI for victoria as I'm feared of getting a job worth of 55K anunally in regional area.


----------



## Silva11 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi dude .. you can get one don’t worry be happy that you got the invites.. I am getting many updates from recruiters for Perth ..... what is your designation ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shubham2916 said:


> Hi I wanted to know as I have got 491 invite from SA but unsure to take this is an option as I have even applied for 189 visa. Are there any fair chances for getting the 189 invite within 6 months of lodging EOI for victoria as I'm feared of getting a job worth of 55K anunally in regional area.


You expect response from members without giving your Anzsco code and points ?

Cheers


----------



## Silva11 (Dec 14, 2019)

And what was your points before state nomination buddy ???


----------



## Silva11 (Dec 14, 2019)

Come on please ... read my post above please


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Guys, just a small query regarding 491 visa. Is there any obligation as well for 2 years if nominated by state before u move to other state regional area ? Means if I get invite for 491 NSW, can i go to Perth ? As DHA mentioned that moving to other regional area is allowed. Not sure whether this refers to same state or different.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi all,

I have received 491 family sponsored regional invite on 11dec. I have few queries to check which would help me to decide to proceed with 491 instead of waiting for 189(85 points for 261313 with eoi on 10 sep 2019)

1. As my sister who is the sponsor for me stays in ACT, do I also have to stay in AcT or I can stay in any designated regional postcode.

2. Can I work for a company whose office is in sydney/melbourne while I stay in a designated regional area nearby as getting IT jobs in regional areas would be difficult, so just want to check if there would be an option to work for a company registered in regional area and get deputed to another company/location where I will have gud chances for IT.

3. When should I do the payment. Is it at the end of the filling the application or once I submit it and after it is assigned to the case officer

4. When and where should I upload the relevant documents. As I have reached the review Page (last page of filling the application)and didn’t find any option to upload

5. Is the time frame of 60 days given to me is only for lodging this visa application ? And will I be given additional time for payment and documents upload?

Looking forward for inputs from you guys.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

How to execute point 4 and 6?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Are you able to access NT nominations page? It is under maintenance since Friday.


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

nagach said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received 491 family sponsored regional invite on 11dec. I have few queries to check which would help me to decide to proceed with 491 instead of waiting for 189(85 points for 261313 with eoi on 10 sep 2019)
> 
> ...


hey sorry for asking question out of the blue. If you dont mind can u answer my query regarding the applying of 491 

1. If my brother moves now to regional area near Melbourne, will he be able to sponsor me straight away? or he needs to spend some time in regional and then eligible to sponsor me?
2. Did you apply a separate EOI specially for 491 ?
3. How many points were you on when u received 491?

this would help me get some info on 491 , i have been waiting for 189 since 2 years no luck yet. cant score 8 in each so i am stuck on 65 on 189.


----------



## Anil19879 (Jul 31, 2018)

Vishnu066 said:


> jegarin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Hi anyone got state nomination for 491???


----------



## Anil19879 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi 
Anyone got 491 state nomination or not yet???
Is it there any timeline???


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Which state is better for 491 visa in terms of Job opportunities , living conditions etc.

NT or NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Romeshk said:


> Which state is better for 491 visa in terms of Job opportunities , living conditions etc.
> 
> NT or NSW


Job opportunities nsw
Living conditions NT ( much cheaper rentals in general )

Cheers


----------



## Anil19879 (Jul 31, 2018)

What about SA and Perth..


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Is anyone facing issues with NT state nomination website? I have been trying since Thursday but it doesn’t let me register. 

After waiting for 2 years “Recruitment Consultant” has come in for 190 subclass . Don’t want to miss this opportunity. 

Any suggestions?????


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Job opportunities nsw
> Living conditions NT ( much cheaper rentals in general )
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thanks


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

invader992 said:


> hey sorry for asking question out of the blue. If you dont mind can u answer my query regarding the applying of 491
> 
> 1. If my brother moves now to regional area near Melbourne, will he be able to sponsor me straight away? or he needs to spend some time in regional and then eligible to sponsor me?
> 2. Did you apply a separate EOI specially for 491 ?
> ...


Hi,

1. I'm not sure of the duration of the sponsor's stay in the regional area as nothing about duration is mentioned in the eligibility criteria of the 491 Family sponsor visa. 
2. yes
3. 100


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

As Mechanical Engineer occupation is on the newly released occupation list in NT, do I need to show job offer to apply from offshore?Please clarify as the website itself is confusing.


----------



## Mujtaba85 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi All,

I need more opinions about my question, 
I am 34 years old IT professional, having more than 8 years of experience.
I have degree 'Bachelor of Computer Science' which is a 3 years degree program.
My partner and I have a competent English.
My brother lives in Melbourne ad he is a PR holder.
As per my understanding Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane are excluded as regional areas.
So my question is can I apply for 491 subclass VISA under my brother's sponsorship?
Thanks


----------



## Mujtaba85 (Dec 14, 2019)

To apply 491 VISA one should have a state nomination first then we can apply for 491?

Or we will apply for 491 and during the process state will nominate us?


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

Mujtaba85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As per my understanding to you can't. The sponsoring person should live and work in the regional area.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone got an invite for VIC State Sponsorship for 491?

if you get an invite for 491 for Victoria, will you have to wait for next round? or will the state push your EOI and you'll get an invite immediately?

Also would anyone know if a state nomination and family sponsored 491 have same weight-age in invite (so what i mean is is someone had 85 points via state nomination will get go in same queue as 95 point in family sponsored 491?)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cesc said:


> Anyone got an invite for VIC State Sponsorship for 491?
> 
> if you get an invite for 491 for Victoria, will you have to wait for next round? or will the state push your EOI and you'll get an invite immediately?
> 
> Also would anyone know if a state nomination and family sponsored 491 have same weight-age in invite (so what i mean is is someone had 85 points via state nomination will get go in same queue as 95 point in family sponsored 491?)


If you are sponsored by the state, it’s a final invite
You can submit your application immediately 
You don’t have to participate in the skillselect rounds

Only family sponsored applicants participate in the Skillselect rounds

Cheers


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Is one deemed as ineligible for 491 if residing and working in NSW but not in regional NSW ?????


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

mksocial2019 said:


> Is one deemed as ineligible for 491 if residing and working in NSW but not in regional NSW ?????


With QLD you have to be working and living in regional QLD before hand.. other states have the same! I’d assume it’s same for NSW if your onshore


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

NB said:


> If you are sponsored by the state, it’s a final invite
> You can submit your application immediately
> You don’t have to participate in the skillselect rounds
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.
I have applied for 491 Visa,have met all the criteria (have a job offer in regional vic) and have 70 points(without state invite)
Hopefully will get a invite for 491.
Also would you or anyone know if for 491 they'll send a pre-invite or would they directly invite after 12 weeks?


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi

Anybody with 85+5 (NSW) got a pre-invite on 29th november or after?

I am sitting on 85 + 5 points DOE 24/10/2019, residing and working in NSW and have a visa valid till 24th October 2020.

Getting anxious and loosing hope of 190 (lost hope for 189 already)


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

As Mechanical Engineer occupation is on the newly released occupation list in NT, do I need to show job offer to apply from offshore?Please clarify as the website itself is confusing. If you guys have clear understanding, please let the others know the reality.....


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Molboro said:


> With QLD you have to be working and living in regional QLD before hand.. other states have the same! I’d assume it’s same for NSW if your onshore


Am not sure how could they promote regional area if they don't allow new people to move in rather just give preference to only those who are already there :confused2:


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Question about employment:

Does one need to work in the same occupation for which the visa was applied for?

For eg. Person A is a software programmer. He has worked in a programming job for the past 5 years. But he also holds a certification like PMP/Prince 2 or lets say the person is a dual major in programming and marketing. 
Can this person take up jobs in project management or marketing whilst living and working in a regional area? Will it count towards the 3 year employment period requirement for PR in the future?


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

lucky_chikna said:


> Question about employment:
> 
> Does one need to work in the same occupation for which the visa was applied for?
> 
> ...


as far as i read it, once you get the PR they dont care what job you do as long as you are doing it in regional and earn a minimum of 53K annually for 3 years

happy to be corrected


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Moincue said:


> As Mechanical Engineer occupation is on the newly released occupation list in NT, do I need to show job offer to apply from offshore?Please clarify as the website itself is confusing. If you guys have clear understanding, please let the others know the reality.....


Generally, they don't award 190 invitation to any offshore applicant.

However, you can apply under 491 and *without any job* offer if you can meet thr minimum requirement. Below extra documentation is required:

1) Positive responses from a number of employers against your CV/vacant position related to your experience.
2) Thorough employability research paper. You need to find 8-10 vacant position in NT and demonstrate your ability against each of thr job requirements.
3) Proof of funds.
4) Thorough research on living and working in NT.

Hope it helps.....


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

How does the family sponsored stream exactly work? Iscah maintains that it is a fluke that last time so many pro rata got invited. And that there is no chance of that happening again. But is that really the case? Wouldn't the govt be incentivised to since they want more 491 visas? Will the artificially invite much smaller rounds to get more 491 for their stats or?


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

nagach said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. I'm not sure of the duration of the sponsor's stay in the regional area as nothing about duration is mentioned in the eligibility criteria of the 491 Family sponsor visa.
> 2. yes
> 3. 100


When did you apply for 491?


----------



## Mujtaba85 (Dec 14, 2019)

*ANZSCO code 263212 - ICT Support Engineer*

Hi

I am an IT professional. I am planning to apply for 491 VISA. I believe I can earn below points
Age: 34 = 25 points
Work Experience: 8 years = 10 points 
Qualification: Bachelor of Computer Science = 15 Points
Partner Skills: Spouse competent English = 5 Points
Nomination: 15 Points
Total 70 points 


I want to apply subclass 491 VISA for ANZSCO code 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
Can anybody advise which state nomination, I should go for?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Mujtaba85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an IT professional. I am planning to apply for 491 VISA. I believe I can earn below points
> Age: 34 = 25 points
> ...


You will have to do your own research there is no other way around it sorry.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

nsleamon said:


> Moincue said:
> 
> 
> > As Mechanical Engineer occupation is on the newly released occupation list in NT, do I need to show job offer to apply from offshore?Please clarify as the website itself is confusing. If you guys have clear understanding, please let the others know the reality.....
> ...


 you can apply for 190 NT. Minimum 7 band is required in ielts.


----------



## Hdhingra (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding 491, my agent told me that my job code is not in the list of any of the states for regional which means I won't be able to apply for 491

My job code is 261313 - Software programming
Current 491 points - 95

Please let me know where I can check whether my job code is applicable or not.

Thanks


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hdhingra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding 491, my agent told me that my job code is not in the list of any of the states for regional which means I won't be able to apply for 491
> 
> ...


Have you tried googling at all? by the way that is Software Engineering not Software Programming.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hdhingra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding 491, my agent told me that my job code is not in the list of any of the states for regional which means I won't be able to apply for 491
> 
> ...


https://www.anzscosearch.com/
You can check here
Thanks


----------



## Hdhingra (Jun 10, 2018)

Wafz said:


> Have you tried googling at all? by the way that is Software Engineering not Software Programming.





Wafz said:


> Have you tried googling at all? by the way that is Software Engineering not Software Programming.


Yeah, it is engineering, sorry my bad.

Also, I did check a couple of sites where I can see my occupation is listed like for SA -


Not sure why my agent told me this and he also mentioned for NSW 491 which will open in Jan-2020, there also my job code is not listed. 

That's why I wanted to confirm if there is someone who belongs to the same occupation list can help because as per my agent, I cant apply 491 at all and need to wait till July-2020


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Hdhingra said:


> Yeah, it is engineering, sorry my bad.
> 
> Also, I did check a couple of sites where I can see my occupation is listed like for SA -
> 
> ...


I'm sure from last time I checked that occupation was on a couple of states for state sponsorship. I don't trust agents primarily because of that.

It could be he didn't understand your occupation code or whatever properly or there could have been some miscommunication.

Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,

My ANZSCO 263311 Telecom engineer is there on NT eligible occupation list.

Website of NT is confusing, can anyone pls guide and confirm what are the exact requirements in the case where occupation is on the list or not on the list.?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Harry28 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi there

I am looking at applying for the new 491 family sponsor visa but have a few questions I can't seem to find the answer to anywhere else.

If my family that sponsors me is living in regional QLD, does that mean I also have to live/work in QLD or can it be anywhere in regional Australia?
I understand for the state nomination 491s they like you to have a job offer before going over - is this also the case with family sponsored or can I find a job when in Australia?
Is the family sponsored stream less competitive than other visas?

Just for info - ANZSCO code 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)- points 85 (with family sponsor bonus)

Thanks guys

Harry


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Harry28 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am looking at applying for the new 491 family sponsor visa but have a few questions I can't seem to find the answer to anywhere else.
> 
> ...


If your profession is pro rata, you will only get an invite if there is VERY small 189 round.

Last round was allegedly a fluke.

You do not need to be in one specific state, you just need to be in A designated regional area.

You do not need a job offer.


----------



## Suunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi All, Anyone in the group who got / applied for 491 visa .. want to know if education for kids is subsidised under this visa ?? And whats the chances for ICT Project Manager in this Visa ??


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Suunny said:


> Hi All, Anyone in the group who got / applied for 491 visa .. want to know if education for kids is subsidised under this visa ?? And whats the chances for ICT Project Manager in this Visa ??


Yes, education is subsidised as it’s a provisional visa not temp. 

ICT project manager: State? Points etc? You really need a lot more info than that


----------



## Suunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Molboro said:


> Suunny said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, Anyone in the group who got / applied for 491 visa .. want to know if education for kids is subsidised under this visa ?? And whats the chances for ICT Project Manager in this Visa ??
> ...


Thanks for the reply Molboro, I have applied for 190 visa under ICT Project Manager for NSW and Victoria with total 80 points including state 5 points .. kindly advice on the probability of the invite from any state ..


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Suunny said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > Suunny said:
> ...


No one can predict Invites


----------



## jimmyxavi (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi all, 

I have a question. 

I left Australia in May to take part in a leading start-up incubator back here in the UK and do a Masters at the same time (I was on a 457 as an ICT Business Development Manager in Perth). 

My partner is an Australian Citizen and the plan was to do a spouse visa when we were ready to move back.

The 491 makes more sense now due to the reduced price/processing time. 

My question is this, can her parents sponsor me for this? The wordage is "be your or your partner's eligible relative" and her parents are Australian Citizens.

I score 105 points on the calculator. Could be either a General Manager, Sales Manager or ICT Business Development Manager.

Thanks


----------



## Shubham2916 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi I wanted to know as I have got 491 invite from SA but unsure to take this is an option as I have even applied for 189 visa. Are there any fair chances for getting the 189 invite within 6 months of lodging EOI for victoria as I'm feared of getting a job worth of 55K anunally in regional area.

Anzsco code: 261312: Developer Programmer
Current Points at 189: 90


----------



## Shubham2916 (Dec 15, 2019)

NB said:


> You expect response from members without giving your Anzsco code and points ?
> 
> Cheers



Anzsco code: 261312: Developer Programmer
Current Points at 189: 90


----------



## Suunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Shubham2916 said:


> Hi I wanted to know as I have got 491 invite from SA but unsure to take this is an option as I have even applied for 189 visa. Are there any fair chances for getting the 189 invite within 6 months of lodging EOI for victoria as I'm feared of getting a job worth of 55K anunally in regional area.
> 
> Anzsco code: 261312: Developer Programmer
> Current Points at 189: 90


I think you should wait here .. and its true 55K would be tough to get .. also no one predict the invite .. I am also on same boat 😭


----------



## Anil19879 (Jul 31, 2018)

Suunny said:


> Shubham2916 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I wanted to know as I have got 491 invite from SA but unsure to take this is an option as I have even applied for 189 visa. Are there any fair chances for getting the 189 invite within 6 months of lodging EOI for victoria as I'm feared of getting a job worth of 55K anunally in regional area.
> ...


Hi,when you applied for state sponsorship and what time you got invite...
Can you please share the details...


----------



## Nalaka1000 (Sep 18, 2016)

*491 - Moving to Adelaide*

Hi Guys 

I just finished my masters (IT) in Sydney. Planing to move to Adelaide with my TR. I have 70 points under 189 as of now. If I get Superior English + NAATI + Professional Year I would have a score of 90 points in Sydney without any experience. 

I assume I will be able to find a job in Adelaide as a BA so I can apply for 491 after a year. Do you think I should still try to achieve superior english + NAATI + PY or I can simply ignore them as 491 only consider 65 points. 

Thanks


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello and happy holidays. I just have a query regarding my situation and I think some others may find this helpful.

I currently have a positive skills assessment for Registered Nurse (Medical Practice) and I have an aunt and uncle living in Perth. Western Australia however, has released its occupation list for 2019-2020 and sadly, my occupation is not present on the list. That means I'm not going to be eligible for Visa 190 or 491 (state nomination).

However, I read from your Iscah about the Visa 491 (Family Sponsored Stream) which invites non pro rata occupations on the MLTSSL (which my occupation is included). So just a question, can I be considered (and be invited with enough points) on this stream since I have a family ready to sponsor me and my occupation is on the MLTSSL even though that same occupation is not on the WA Occupation List?

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

laudemhirjan said:


> Hello and happy holidays. I just have a query regarding my situation and I think some others may find this helpful.
> 
> I currently have a positive skills assessment for Registered Nurse (Medical Practice) and I have an aunt and uncle living in Perth. Western Australia however, has released its occupation list for 2019-2020 and sadly, my occupation is not present on the list. That means I'm not going to be eligible for Visa 190 or 491 (state nomination).
> 
> ...


As long as you are in the family sponsored list, you will be considered based on points

You are only not eligible for wa state sponsorship 


Get the family sponsorship and submit your EOI 

Cheers


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

NB said:


> laudemhirjan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and happy holidays. I just have a query regarding my situation and I think some others may find this helpful.
> ...


Oh my thank you so much I feel like crying now 😭 My agent told me I would not be eligble for 491 since my occupation is not on the WA Occupation List and then I thoroughly read the immi page for 491 and noticed that state nomination and family sponsored stream could be different. I have 90 points for 189, have stayed here in Perth for 4 years with a student visa and only have NAATI left to increase my points before my SV expires on April. I really thought I am out of options now since 189 becomes almost impossible to grab. But with this additional 15 points I think I finally have a chance (105 points) since last round 95 points was the floor for 491 Family Sponsored. Again, thank you so much, gonna submit an EOI tonight. 😭😭😭😭 Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shubham2916 (Dec 15, 2019)

Anil19879 said:


> Hi,when you applied for state sponsorship and what time you got invite...
> Can you please share the details...



I didn't get state sponsorship its 491 family sponsor visa and got an invite within 20 days.


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

Shubham2916 said:


> I didn't get state sponsorship its 491 family sponsor visa and got an invite within 20 days.


For how many points did u get the invite bro?


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

laudemhirjan said:


> Oh my thank you so much I feel like crying now 😭 My agent told me I would not be eligble for 491 since my occupation is not on the WA Occupation List and then I thoroughly read the immi page for 491 and noticed that state nomination and family sponsored stream could be different. I have 90 points for 189, have stayed here in Perth for 4 years with a student visa and only have NAATI left to increase my points before my SV expires on April. I really thought I am out of options now since 189 becomes almost impossible to grab. But with this additional 15 points I think I finally have a chance (105 points) since last round 95 points was the floor for 491 Family Sponsored. Again, thank you so much, gonna submit an EOI tonight. 😭😭😭😭 Merry Christmas!


Is it 15 points or 10 points for family sponsered visa?


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Shubham2916 said:


> Hi I wanted to know as I have got 491 invite from SA but unsure to take this is an option as I have even applied for 189 visa. Are there any fair chances for getting the 189 invite within 6 months of lodging EOI for victoria as I'm feared of getting a job worth of 55K anunally in regional area.
> 
> Anzsco code: 261312: Developer Programmer
> Current Points at 189: 90


Hi Shubham,

Had a few queries reg family sponsorship:
1) what kind of document should we produce to prove relationship with the person sponsoring?
2) was it your relative or your spouse relative (if married) that sponsored your visa?

Thanks!!


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Query around 491 family sponsorship:

Me and my wife are planing to apply for 491 under 2613 sol id. any pointers on below would be appreciated:
1) will the famy sponsorship points be conferred on EOI to all applicants in the EOI or to only the person to whom relative is sponsoring? (If my wife's aunt sponsors, will it add merit points only to her score?)
2) What kind of documentation is expected to prove relationship with sponsorer?
3) Is the visa valid only for work in that particular region?

Thanks,


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

venureddy said:


> Is it 15 points or 10 points for family sponsered visa?


I believe it is 15 points


----------



## sachintanwar21 (Dec 25, 2019)

*491 adding patner*

Hello all,

can anybody help me please. i am on 485 visa and got 491 visa invitation on 11 december.

Problem here is, i am getting marry in January and want to add my partner now. But this visa have condition 8515.

could anybody help me to understand this condition. How it can effect me. it is an arranged marriage so 

date cannot be changed.

1. can i add my partner before submitting the documents or accepting the invitation.
2. how i can bring her here after marriage.
3. how this condition affect me.


please advise whole process if someone in situation or expert.


----------



## sun4u5 (Jun 1, 2017)

*Nsw 491 EOI*

Hi Friends, 

I am one of the aspiring applicant for NSW 491 nomination. My occupation is listed in NSW after a wait of two years. I am at 75 points including state nomination points.

My query is, My EOI is two years old. Should I file a new EOI for NSW or should I upgrade my existing EOI? And what are the chances to get invite at 75 points? A reply on this shall be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

sun4u5 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am one of the aspiring applicant for NSW 491 nomination. My occupation is listed in NSW after a wait of two years. I am at 75 points including state nomination points.
> 
> ...


A EOI expires automatically after two years so I guess ur old one is expired already or abt to expire very soon. So It’s better to create a new one. NSW has not issued 491 visa so currently no one knows. But with only 75 points (491 bonus included) it is very unlikely to me since NSW is the hot spot


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

I am an offshore applicant and currently possess 75 points without state nomination. If I applied for a 491 visa am I going to get 15 points automatically so for eg. NSW 491 75+15= 90 points?


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Zezima1234 said:


> I am an offshore applicant and currently possess 75 points without state nomination. If I applied for a 491 visa am I going to get 15 points automatically so for eg. NSW 491 75+15= 90 points?


Yes


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

NSW 491 application will start from Mid January 2020. As it is a first come first serve process, all of the potential applicants should prepare required documentation to apply as soon as it opens.


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone applied for Northern Territory state sponsorship?

Just would like some help on how to prepare the documents such as:
1) Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT
2)Copies of documents evidencing the main applicant’s employability in the NT
3)A statement documenting the main applicant’s commitment to the NT.

It is also asking for bank statements for the six months immediately prior to applying showing transactions as evidence of residency in the Northern Territory.

However, I am applying from offshore and have never resided in Northern Territory.

Would be grateful if anyone could advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhavishize said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anyone applied for Northern Territory state sponsorship?
> 
> ...


If your anzsco code requires that you have to be in NT to apply, then you are not eligible 
Check NT website for the conditions for SS
Just don’t apply blindly and hope that you will get sponsored
You have to do research 

Cheers


----------



## sameer86 (Sep 23, 2017)

hello all , is 75 points is enough to get a invite in 491 visa in Adelaide under the occupation of Cook


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

NB said:


> If your anzsco code requires that you have to be in NT to apply, then you are not eligible
> Check NT website for the conditions for SS
> Just don’t apply blindly and hope that you will get sponsored
> You have to do research
> ...


My ANZSCO code is 233512- Mechanical Engineer, the only condition according to their occupation list for offshore applicants is to have a minimum IELTS of 7.0 overall or equivalent which I do satisfy.

I have 90 points for 190 visa and 100 points for 491 visa.

Still, they are asking for bank statement for the last 6 months showing evidence of residency in NT.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhavishize said:


> My ANZSCO code is 233512- Mechanical Engineer, the only condition according to their occupation list for offshore applicants is to have a minimum IELTS of 7.0 overall or equivalent which I do satisfy.
> 
> I have 90 points for 190 visa and 100 points for 491 visa.
> 
> Still, they are asking for bank statement for the last 6 months showing evidence of residency in NT.


May be a bug
You will have to contact them

Cheers


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi all,

I have received 491 family sponsored regional invite on 11dec. 

As my sister who is the sponsor for me stays in ACT, do I also have to stay in ACT or I can stay in any other designated regional area like Perth where there is a scope for IT jobs after Sydney, melboune, Brisbane


----------



## sun4u5 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi Friends,

In this 491 Visa, Are we allowed to do business? Let's say if someone find a business opportunity after spending some time in refional area. Another criteria could be - Spouse do job and and I do some business to meet the threshold of $53900 earning.

This sum of earning for a continuous period of three years to become eligible for Permanent residency seems not be an easy game. Please throw your valuable suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi All,

Kindly let me know if there is any option to apply for any state without a job offer under 491. In a desperate mode with 189 recent trends and need some option to get an entry being an offshore applicant.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## akash1991 (Jun 22, 2016)

*491 Victoria Eligibility*

Hello Everyone

Hope you had a good Christmas break and a happy new year in advance. 

My employer has offered me to move to Geelong, which will include a document stating the reason for the transfer of employment to Geelong from Melbourne office. 

The Geelong office has been operating for more than 3 years and was wondering if I would be eligible for 491 Visa? 

Please note that I am employed in my related field and meet all other criterion outlined in the visa eligibility.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

Is there any page where one can view the list of EOIs submitted to DHA, because i remember viewing a portal that contained liay of EOIs with their merit points.

TIA!!


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

nagach said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received 491 family sponsored regional invite on 11dec.
> 
> As my sister who is the sponsor for me stays in ACT, do I also have to stay in ACT or I can stay in any other designated regional area like Perth where there is a scope for IT jobs after Sydney, melboune, Brisbane


Hi

how much was your EOI Point?


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

*Hi*



Shubham2916 said:


> I didn't get state sponsorship its 491 family sponsor visa and got an invite within 20 days.


Hi How much was your total EOI points?


----------



## kpatel (Oct 30, 2013)

I am on EOI : 491 Family Sponsored - Perth 
Point: 80


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Is there any page where one can view the list of EOIs submitted to DHA, because i remember viewing a portal that contained liay of EOIs with their merit points.
> 
> TIA!!


Immitracker


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone has submitted 491 Matrix for ACT?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Moincue said:


> NSW 491 application will start from Mid January 2020. As it is a first come first serve process, all of the potential applicants should prepare required documentation to apply as soon as it opens.


Do we need an employment job offer in order to apply for NSW 491? I'm an offshore applicant currently at 80 points and If I apply for 491, I will get 15 more points so it will be 95 for 491. But I was wondering if job offer requirement is there or not? 
Thanks!


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

negi said:


> Moincue said:
> 
> 
> > NSW 491 application will start from Mid January 2020. As it is a first come first serve process, all of the potential applicants should prepare required documentation to apply as soon as it opens.
> ...


 Being offshore1 year Job offer contract from NSW regional employer.
Or
In a substitute
You have 5 years skilled experience in your Nominated occupation!!
To be eligible for NSW-491


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

Mujtaba85 said:


> To apply 491 VISA one should have a state nomination first then we can apply for 491?
> 
> Or we will apply for 491 and during the process state will nominate us?


One should have state nomination in hand, before applying visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mujtaba85 said:


> To apply 491 VISA one should have a state nomination first then we can apply for 491?
> 
> Or we will apply for 491 and during the process state will nominate us?


Each state may have different rules 
You have to study the process for each state and act accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Being offshore1 year Job offer contract from NSW regional employer.
> Or
> In a substitute
> You have 5 years skilled experience in your Nominated occupation!!
> To be eligible for NSW-491


Thanks a lot @Arjun!


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Do you guys know, if you can move from one regional area to other under 491 along with the state? Or the state has to be the same? What if I get 491 in Canberra and want to move in regional area of Melbourne ? Got any idea anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Do you guys know, if you can move from one regional area to other under 491 along with the state? Or the state has to be the same? What if I get 491 in Canberra and want to move in regional area of Melbourne ? Got any idea anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re bound to the state for 3 years. So if for example you get a 492 for Vic, you can’t just up route to ACT


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

Molboro said:


> You’re bound to the state for 3 years. So if for example you get a 492 for Vic, you can’t just up route to ACT


Hi @Molboro,

do you know if the same rule applies in case of 491 - Family sponsored category. I have received 491 invite under Family sponsorship and was wondering if I can move across the regional areas where there are better IT job opportunities, because my sister lives in ACT and if I also have to stay in ACT, it is difficult to get IT jobs there unless we have citizenship.


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @Molboro 

Is there any official document stating that 491 visa holder need to stay for 3 years in same state. DHA states that u can move in between regional areas. If there is anything officially available can u please share that.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Do you guys know, if you can move from one regional area to other under 491 along with the state? Or the state has to be the same? What if I get 491 in Canberra and want to move in regional area of Melbourne ? Got any idea anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Tanveer,

As Melbourne doesn't come under regional area, do you mean some regional areas around melbourne? If so, is it okay to live in any regional area nearby melbourne, but daily commute to melbourne for work? I think NO, but wanted to understand if there is any such possibility.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi @Molboro
> 
> Is there any official document stating that 491 visa holder need to stay for 3 years in same state. DHA states that u can move in between regional areas. If there is anything officially available can u please share that.
> 
> ...


DHA say you can, however, you’re being sponsored by the state (like 190). When you get your invitation you need to confirm you’ll stay within the state for 3 years or they won’t sponsor you for 191.

I know this because I’ve got my invite and had to do it 

Cheers


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

nagach said:


> Tanveer1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys know, if you can move from one regional area to other under 491 along with the state? Or the state has to be the same? What if I get 491 in Canberra and want to move in regional area of Melbourne ? Got any idea anyone?
> ...


You can’t work in Melbourne.. you cannot live or work in a metro area


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

nagach said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > You’re bound to the state for 3 years. So if for example you get a 492 for Vic, you can’t just up route to ACT
> ...


Yeah you can on this as you’re not being sponsored by a state.


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi

What documents are required to prove residency in a regional area ? And what is the minimum length of the residency period in a regional area?


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Molboro said:


> DHA say you can, however, you’re being sponsored by the state (like 190). When you get your invitation you need to confirm you’ll stay within the state for 3 years or they won’t sponsor you for 191.
> 
> I know this because I’ve got my invite and had to do it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your reply. You got invitation from which state ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

*Queries regarding 491*

Hi, 

My profile is in Industrial Engineering (IE). Currently have 80 points under 189. Please guide on the following doubts:

1. I have my brother living in Perth, WA who can sponsor me under 491 (as IE comes under MLTSSL). This will take my points to 95. What are the chances that i will get an invite considering 90-95 points as the cut off in dec under 189 for IE? 

2. If and when I receive 491 family sponsorship invite, will i have to take back my 189 application or I can still keep my 189 application in the waiting list for skillselect rounds of direct PR?

3. If and when i get 491 family sponsorship, can i move to other designated regional areas like in NSW or other places where there are more opportunities for my profile or will i be restricted to only WA?

4. Now, this will be a family sponsorship under WA region, if i decide to move to regional areas of other states, will it later create problem for me to get PR under 191 as the state that sponsored was different and where i will work after reaching australia is different? (or paraphrase it to -- providing PR under 191 is under DHA or State?)

5. Does the family sponsorship invites are given majorly for pro-rata or non pro-rata occupations as assuming IE is under pro-rata with high demand?

6. This time around, in dec round, we have seen so many people got invites under 491 esp family sponsorships ( i have read in this forum only), do you see the same trend following as they would like to push people to regional areas OR as Iscah mentioned that this is one of the case? 

I am in a fix right now, where to keep up hopes for australia or try some other country. Have been patient for the last one year. Will appreciate your valuable suggestions on the above questions so that i can take a well-thought-out decision.


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Just would like to know how long do I have after my visa 491 gets granted before I should move to Australia.

Asking this because I'm about to sign an employment contract that specifies that I need to give 3 months notice before leaving the company.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

arin_sg said:


> molboro said:
> 
> 
> > dha say you can, however, you’re being sponsored by the state (like 190). When you get your invitation you need to confirm you’ll stay within the state for 3 years or they won’t sponsor you for 191.
> ...


qld


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I am offshore applicant with 90 points and want to apply for 491 visa.
But after checking links for all the regions, they are asking for Job experience or studied any course in their regions.
I don't have any of these so would it mean that 491 option is closed for me in near future ?

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am offshore applicant with 90 points and want to apply for 491 visa.
> But after checking links for all the regions, they are asking for Job experience or studied any course in their regions.
> ...


That’s not the case for Queensland


----------



## Tipeen (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi, do we need skill assessment for 482 as cook? Thanks


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Tipeen said:


> Hi, do we need skill assessment for 482 as cook? Thanks


A skills assessment isn’t needed for
482


----------



## diyaf (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi all - Happy New Year! Congratulations to those who have received their 491 invitations for the December round.

I'm needing some help/suggestions based on your own experiences:

I'm planning to put in my EOI for 491 (family sponsored WA, occupation 149311). I will have a total of 90 points for this EOI by end of month.

However, I saw that the cut-off was 95 for December round and am a bit worried. I am happy to take on NAATI CCL (+5 points) but the test is only offered in April.. and with a 4 week waiting time for results it would mean my 95 points EOI will only be submitted end May.

What should I do? Go ahead with 90 points EOI this month and book a NAATI test anyway? Am I able to update my points if I have yet to get an invitation? 

Someone mentioned the queue in the EOI system might mean I won't have a good chance at all so I'm a bit worried and trying my best to get everything together.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

diyaf said:


> Hi all - Happy New Year! Congratulations to those who have received their 491 invitations for the December round.
> 
> I'm needing some help/suggestions based on your own experiences:
> 
> ...


You lose nothing by submitting your EOI and being in the queue if all your documents except NAATI are available

Maybe DHA will have a bumper round and even lower points applicants may be invited
Once you get your NAATI results in hand, claim they points in the EOI for the same

Cheers


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Can you guys help me with this query. I posted this earlier also yesterday but seems like it has been missed. I really need suggestions on this, so please help! 

Hi, 
My profile is in Industrial Engineering (IE). Currently have 80 points under 189. Please guide on the following doubts: 

1. I have my brother living in Perth, WA who can sponsor me under 491 (as IE comes under MLTSSL). This will take my points to 95. What are the chances that i will get an invite considering 90-95 points as the cut off in dec under 189 for IE?

2. If and when I receive 491 family sponsorship invite, will i have to take back my 189 application or I can still keep my 189 application in the waiting list for skillselect rounds of direct PR? 

3. If and when i get 491 family sponsorship, can i move to other designated regional areas like in NSW or other places where there are more opportunities for my profile or will i be restricted to only WA? 

4. Now, this will be a family sponsorship under WA region, if i decide to move to regional areas of other states, will it later create problem for me to get PR under 191 as the state that sponsored was different and where i will work after reaching australia is different? (or paraphrase it to -- providing PR under 191 is under DHA or State?) 

5. Does the family sponsorship invites are given majorly for pro-rata or non pro-rata occupations as assuming IE is under pro-rata with high demand? 

6. This time around, in dec round, we have seen so many people got invites under 491 esp family sponsorships ( i have read in this forum only), do you see the same trend following as they would like to push people to regional areas OR as Iscah mentioned that this is one of the case? 


I am in a fix right now, where to keep up hopes for australia or try some other country. Have been patient for the last one year. Will appreciate your valuable suggestions on the above questions so that i can take a well-thought-out decision.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

kmonga1 said:


> Can you guys help me with this query. I posted this earlier also yesterday but seems like it has been missed. I really need suggestions on this, so please help!
> 
> Hi,
> My profile is in Industrial Engineering (IE). Currently have 80 points under 189. Please guide on the following doubts:
> ...


1-Ur chances depend on how big/small rounds will happen in the future. 95 points under 189 category, however, is a very promising score to secure an invitation under 2335 category

2-When your 491 visa will be granted, ur 189 visa option will be closed simultaneously for min 3 years.

3-Yes, as long as it is a family sponsorship, you can try your luck in another regional area (not 100% sure though)

4- No, Thr will be no issue getting ur PR as long as you living, working, and studying inside designated regional areas and fulfill other visa conditions.

5- The smaller the rounds, the better ur chances (u can find a detailed explanation on this question in ischa website)

6- Nobody knows, including ischa, how big/small rounds will happen in the future. 


Thanks


----------



## diyaf (Jan 7, 2020)

How do I know if my occupation is eligible for 491 family sponsored stream? I’m getting mixed information - hopefully someone can help me clear my doubts!


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

diyaf said:


> How do I know if my occupation is eligible for 491 family sponsored stream? I’m getting mixed information - hopefully someone can help me clear my doubts!


Browse here:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list


----------



## diyaf (Jan 7, 2020)

nsleamon said:


> diyaf said:
> 
> 
> > How do I know if my occupation is eligible for 491 family sponsored stream? Iâ€™️m getting mixed information - hopefully someone can help me clear my doubts!
> ...


In here it says that my occupation (149311) is eligible for 491 but someone mentioned this to me “149311 is on STSOL, not MLTSSL, hence not eligible for 491 family-sponsored sorry.”

I was under the impression that I could get 491 family stream with STSOL?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

diyaf said:


> In here it says that my occupation (149311) is eligible for 491 but someone mentioned this to me “149311 is on STSOL, not MLTSSL, hence not eligible for 491 family-sponsored sorry.”
> 
> I was under the impression that I could get 491 family stream with STSOL?


149311 is not eligible for FS 491
You have to check your Anzsco code

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Conference-and-Event-Organiser/149311.htm

Cheers


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Molboro said:


> DHA say you can, however, you’re being sponsored by the state (like 190). When you get your invitation you need to confirm you’ll stay within the state for 3 years or they won’t sponsor you for 191.
> 
> I know this because I’ve got my invite and had to do it
> 
> Cheers


Hi there, can I please ask just a few questions: 
1. The conditions of living in regionals for 3 years? Can it be like "we can live in the metro for 2 first years and then back to that regional area for the rest ?" or we have to live in that regional area at any time during the visa exists? 

2. After 3 first years of visa 491, would we be able to apply for other visas like 189, 190? At this time, is there any restriction in applying for other's visa already? (which is after 3 years of the visa) 

3. For secondary applicants, 
If we are still with each other, can my partner move to other states or even metro for work or she has to stay in that state's regionals under the state-sponsored for the whole 5-years duration or at least 3 years duration of the visa? 

or if we are breaking up, then she will be able to work or go anywhere right or still have to stay also for the whole duration or at least 3 years of the visa in the regionals under the restriction of that 491 visa ? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

*Nsw 491*

Any news on when is NSW opening for 491, I mean the exact dates?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Phong Vo said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > DHA say you can, however, you’re being sponsored by the state (like 190). When you get your invitation you need to confirm you’ll stay within the state for 3 years or they won’t sponsor you for 191.
> ...


And:-1
You have to specifically live in the state who sponsor you.. 
DHA has written its legislation that people can move but guidelines published by each state reflect that State sponsorships can't be move to other state..
So have to live in regional..for the period of your visa..

Ans-2
After staying in designated area and earn minimum taxable income of 53,900 for 3 years you would be able to apply 191 regional PR you don't eligible for 189/190 once you will accept 491 visa..
Ans-3
Partner has to stay with you
Thanks


----------



## alexlee (Jul 24, 2019)

Does anyone get the invitation from QLD for 491?


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

*Receive 491 Invitation for Victoria at 100 points*

Hi Dear All,

I received 491 Family-Sponsored Invitation to Victoria, yesterday at 10 pm. Occupation - Electronics Engineer, Points - 100.

I am currently living in Perth doing a job in IT and wanted to know if I can continue staying in Perth as it also comes under Regional Areas. 

I did a bit of research and figured out Condition 8579 on 491 Visa, which says you can work and live anywhere in regional Australia; once you get the visa.

Can anyone please advise based on their experience if I will be allowed to work in a regional area in another state, once they got an invite from a different state?

I really love my job, got it after lots of effort and thus want to stick to it.

Thanks!

Points Breakup - Age - 30, PTE - 20, NAATI - 5, Education + Australian Study - 20, Unmarried - 10, Family Sponsorship - 15


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

preetkomal said:


> Hi Dear All,
> 
> I received 491 Family-Sponsored Invitation to Victoria, yesterday at 10 pm. Occupation - Electronics Engineer, Points - 100.
> 
> ...


You have to inform Victoria State and have to take permission for them if they allow then you can move 
Because DHA tells that Applicants can move and States mention that State sponsorship can't be transferred to any other state or Territory
Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> You have to inform Victoria State and have to take permission for them if they allow then you can move
> Because DHA tells that Applicants can move and States mention that State sponsorship can't be transferred to any other state or Territory
> Thanks


Hi 

Victoria State had nothing to do with this invitation - it is an invitation from the Commonwealth Skillselect system. You can live anywhere in Australia except Brisbane, Melbourne and Sydney and have to notify no body where you intend to live

Regards

Tony


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi guys 
One of my friend just received 491 invitation from Tasmania (on shore applicant). Can you please advice regarding document check list for applying visa. Thanks in advance for help. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> You have to inform Victoria State and have to take permission for them if they allow then you can move
> Because DHA tells that Applicants can move and States mention that State sponsorship can't be transferred to any other state or Territory
> Thanks


Thanks a lot for your reply, Arjun!

Yes, I am somewhat confused only because of this. DHA says you can live in any regional area across Australia but state nomination says the following: 
*A genuine intention to live, work and study in a designated regional area in Victoria for you and all Dependents included in the application
*

I am checking with my immigration agent and he is also doing more research in this area to come up with a clear answer.

I will be glad if anyone in the group who have been through the same process can reply.

Thanks!


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Victoria State had nothing to do with this invitation - it is an invitation from the Commonwealth Skillselect system. You can live anywhere in Australia except Brisbane, Melbourne and Sydney and have to notify nobody where you intend to live
> 
> ...


Hello Tony,

Thanks for your reply!

I was also of the view that State might not have much to do in case of 491 visa invitation. In my case, it is family-sponsored thus I am not taking any sponsorship from an employer or the state government too.

I am trying to reach out to a few more trusted immigration agents and get it cleared before I proceed with filing the invite.

Thanks for your time and consideration!


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello Aman,

Apologies, I am not aware of and don't know what is the document checklist.

Maybe other members of the group will be able to help.

Thanks!


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Dear all, 

I am just wondering that: 

If he/she granted a 491 visas, then after the first 3 years of that visa 491, he/she would be able to go for visa 189 or visa 190 again right? No need to wait until 5-year duration of regional visa to be finished ? 

Thank you.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Phong Vo said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am just wondering that:
> 
> ...


If after 3 years you’ve met the conditions of the 491 you can apply for the 191 (and would get granted it). You can live anywhere then.

The 5 year means you have to have met the eligibility for 191 by that time not that it runs for that time


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Molboro said:


> If after 3 years you’ve met the conditions of the 491 you can apply for the 191 (and would get granted it). You can live anywhere then.
> 
> The 5 year means you have to have met the eligibility for 191 by that time not that it runs for that time


My question was meant to ask if I am still in that 5 years (during the 4th and 5th year) and I haven't met the 53.9k / year conditions, can I still apply for 189 (not 191) at that time? 

Otherwise, I still have to wait for 5 years duration of visa to finish before applying for 189 again right ? in case I haven't been qualified for getting 53.9k / year for 3 years during the 5-year period of the visa. 

Thank you.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Phong Vo said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > If after 3 years you’ve met the conditions of the 491 you can apply for the 191 (and would get granted it). You can live anywhere then.
> ...


Yes the 491 needs to expire before you can apply for 189


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

No - you must have held the 491 for at least 3 years before you can apply for 189/190 and some other visas - so in the 4th and 5th year of the 491, the bar is lifted

Regards

Tony


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> No - you must have held the 491 for at least 3 years before you can apply for 189/190 and some other visas - so in the 4th and 5th year of the 491, the bar is lifted
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


I am quite confused now. May I ask you for the official source or documents if you have it, please? Given that 189/190 is a direct PR, not like 191 PR visa from 491 pathway. 

Regards.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Phong Vo said:


> I am quite confused now. May I ask you for the official source or documents if you have it, please? Given that 189/190 is a direct PR, not like 191 PR visa from 491 pathway.
> 
> Regards.


Hi

Source = Migration Regulations 1994
Schedule 2 for the 189 visa:

189.224A
(1) If, at the time of application:

(a) the applicant is the holder of a Subclass 491 (Skilled Work Regional (Provisional)) visa or a Subclass 494 (Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional)) visa; or

(b) the last substantive visa held by the applicant was a Subclass 491 (Skilled Work Regional (Provisional)) visa or a Subclass 494 (Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional)) visa;

the applicant must have held that visa for at least 3 years at the time of application unless circumstances specified in an instrument under subclause (2) exist.

There is no Instrument under subclause (2) as yet

Regards

Tony


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi All,
Relevantly new to 491 list, i am currently living in Sydney ( Non Regional area), with no immediate family member in Australia. Which state am i eligible to apply for 491 Visa, going through the list, i cant see any option to apply for NSW as i am not living in NSW regional.


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Source = Migration Regulations 1994
> Schedule 2 for the 189 visa:
> ...


Hi there, 

First, thanks a lot for this information, I really appreciate that. 

I also had a search on google with the keyword the Migration Regulations 1994. I have found the section 189.224 but haven't found the 189.224A section. 

May I please ask you for a little bit of time for the exact link that provides the piece of valuable information, please? 

Regards.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Phong Vo said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Why not get a migration agent? The gentleman has kindly given you enough info.


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Molboro said:


> Why not get a migration agent? The gentleman has kindly given you enough info.


I understood and very appreciated the gentleman. I may have read the old legislation which has not been updated in that link yet. 

By the way, why didn't you give people a more precise answer which could affect their career path?


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Phong Vo said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > Why not get a migration agent? The gentleman has kindly given you enough info.
> ...


All I can tell you is that some states have stated they will not sponsor someone on a 190 until their 491 is expired. So for example if you had 491 from QLD and wanted 190 for QLD they wouldn’t do it until after 5 years not 3.

DHA have stated you can’t apply for 3 years after 491 grant but with 190 it’s state sponsored so they can make their own rules up 

That help?


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Molboro said:


> All I can tell you is that some states have stated they will not sponsor someone on a 190 until their 491 is expired. So for example if you had 491 from QLD and wanted 190 for QLD they wouldn’t do it until after 5 years not 3.
> 
> DHA have stated you can’t apply for 3 years after 491 grant but with 190 it’s state sponsored so they can make their own rules up
> 
> That help?


That does help. Thank you. 

Reading the legit rule is always better than trusting 100% to the agent somehow right ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Phong Vo said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > All I can tell you is that some states have stated they will not sponsor someone on a 190 until their 491 is expired. So for example if you had 491 from QLD and wanted 190 for QLD they wouldn’t do it until after 5 years not 3.
> ...


Agents often get it wrong. Which state are you thinking of applying too? What job?


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Molboro said:


> Agents often get it wrong. Which state are you thinking of applying too? What job?


My question is meant to be going for 189 after 3 years of 491 in case of not satisfying the annual salary conditions. 

So plan B is to be claiming experience points during the first 3 years of 491 and applying for 189 after those initial 3 years of 491 visa? Do you think I am eligible for applying for 189 at that time? 

Thank you.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Phong Vo said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > Agents often get it wrong. Which state are you thinking of applying too? What job?
> ...


It’s impossible to tell. No one will know what immigration will look like in 3 years time. It’s constantly changing and getting tougher. 

I’d scope the market for your job first and see how likely it is to meet the income threshold


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Molboro said:


> It’s impossible to tell. No one will know what immigration will look like in 3 years time. It’s constantly changing and getting tougher.
> 
> I’d scope the market for your job first and see how likely it is to meet the income threshold


The thing is the rule will be applied for each visa granters at the time he or she granted the visa.
This means if I receive the visa at the time that saying I am eligible to apply for the 189 visas after 3 years of 491. No matter how the rules are changing in the future, I am still eligible to apply at that time. Does this make sense? 

I am going to an electrical engineer by the way.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Phong Vo said:


> The thing is the rule will be applied for each visa granters at the time he or she granted the visa.
> This means if I receive the visa at the time that saying I am eligible to apply for the 189 visas after 3 years of 491. No matter how the rules are changing in the future, I am still eligible to apply at that time. Does this make sense?
> 
> I am going to an electrical engineer by the way.


Yes, but who knows if you have enough points or that the job is on the skilled list in 3 years time?


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Molboro said:


> Yes, but who knows if you have enough points or that the job is on the skilled list in 3 years time?


I am the one who understands my situations and abilities the best so I am here for asking on that. 

May you be able to help me to find the piece of info about Migration Regulations 1994 189.224A updated? Or are you an agent person?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Phong Vo said:


> I am the one who understands my situations and abilities the best so I am here for asking on that.
> 
> May you be able to help me to find the piece of info about Migration Regulations 1994 189.224A updated? Or are you an agent person?


Hi

amendment was made on 16th November 2019 - here is the link to the Consolidated Migration Regulations 1994 for that date:

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019C00900


Regards

Tony


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> amendment was made on 16th November 2019 - here is the link to the Consolidated Migration Regulations 1994 for that date:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I can't say more how much respect I have for you. 

You are the best. Thanks, heaps for the info and the link. 

Regards.


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> amendment was made on 16th November 2019 - here is the link to the Consolidated Migration Regulations 1994 for that date:
> 
> ...


May I ask you that "At the time of application" is the time after submitting EOIs and after receiving invitations from DHA right? 

Thank you.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Phong Vo said:


> May I ask you that "At the time of application" is the time after submitting EOIs and after receiving invitations from DHA right?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi

This refers to at time of application for the 189 visa - so OK to get invited after holding the 491 for at least 2 years and 10 months as you can wait the full 60 days before lodging the 189.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> This refers to at time of application for the 189 visa - so OK to get invited after holding the 491 for at least 2 years and 10 months as you can wait the full 60 days before lodging the 189.
> 
> ...


Awesome !! 

Also one agent guy told me that I can apply for visa 887 (Skilled Regional) visa after 3 years of visa 491. I had a read in the regulation as well and didn't see any lines about that. I don't think he told the right thing. 

Can you please help me to clarify it from your side? As I already trust you totally. 

Thank you.


----------



## Mahi_Mahesh (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello All
As per my understanding 491 will also have round like 189. If yes , has that round happened for 491 invites on 11th Jan ?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Mahi_Mahesh said:


> Hello All
> As per my understanding 491 will also have round like 189. If yes , has that round happened for 491 invites on 11th Jan ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Only family streamed 491. Not state sponsored 491


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Phong Vo said:


> Awesome !!
> 
> Also one agent guy told me that I can apply for visa 887 (Skilled Regional) visa after 3 years of visa 491. I had a read in the regulation as well and didn't see any lines about that. I don't think he told the right thing.
> 
> ...


Hi

No way can 491 holder apply for 887 visa

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Mahi_Mahesh said:


> Hello All
> As per my understanding 491 will also have round like 189. If yes , has that round happened for 491 invites on 11th Jan ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


yes, 491 family has an invitation round just after the 189 invitation round. Results are up for December 2019. The recent January round may have got down to inviting 75 + 15 EOIs.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> yes, 491 family has an invitation round just after the 189 invitation round. Results are up for December 2019. The recent January round may have got down to inviting 75 + 15 EOIs.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


How close is the family member that is eligible? Could it be like a far-far relative from grandmom's children? 

Regards.


----------



## Mahi_Mahesh (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks Tony for your reply !
Does it mean that currently only family sponsored EOIs are getting invites ?


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cachuavuitinh (Oct 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> yes, 491 family has an invitation round just after the 189 invitation round. Results are up for December 2019. The recent January round may have got down to inviting 75 + 15 EOIs.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,
Is there any chance for Registered Nurse NEC 65 + 15 EOIs family sponsored 491?

Regards,


----------



## cachuavuitinh (Oct 9, 2017)

Phong Vo said:


> How close is the family member that is eligible? Could it be like a far-far relative from grandmom's children?
> 
> Regards.


Your sponsor must be:

18 years old or older
usually resident in a designated area of Australia
be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen
be your or your partner's eligible relative
An eligible relative can be:

a parent
a child or step-child
a brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, step-brother or step-sister
an aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle, step-aunt or step-uncle
a nephew, niece, adoptive nephew, adoptive niece, step-nephew or step-niece
a grandparent, or
a first cousin


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Mahi_Mahesh said:


> Thanks Tony for your reply !
> Does it mean that currently only family sponsored EOIs are getting invites ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi

The individual States and Territories are also inviting 491 - most of them you have to apply direct claiming you meet their particular criteria, some you need the Satte or Territory to invite you to apply to them.

Regards

Tony


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello, I just wanna clarify something.

So I have lodged for 189 (non-prorata) and have 90 points (as of Nov. 18) for that EOI. I haven't been invited yet. My third (!) student visa will expire on April so now I am thinking of lodging an EOI for 491 (family sponsored) which will increase my points to 105 and in return I will have higher chances of being invited next month for this stream.

My question is, is it possible to lodge 2 simultaneous EOIs? ISCAH has estimated that I might be invited next month through 189 but I am running out of time if I will still not be invited next month so I just wanna have the safety net of lodging an EOI for 491. Is it possible to be invited twice with different EOIs (189 and 491) at the same time? Or will they only send one invitation?

I am aiming for the 189 since I have spent 2 years upgrading my points and exhausted my resources but if it's not really possible then 491 is all good as well. Just wanna make sure before I lodge my 491 EOI.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

laudemhirjan said:


> Hello, I just wanna clarify something.
> 
> So I have lodged for 189 (non-prorata) and have 90 points (as of Nov. 18) for that EOI. I haven't been invited yet. My third (!) student visa will expire on April so now I am thinking of lodging an EOI for 491 (family sponsored) which will increase my points to 105 and in return I will have higher chances of being invited next month for this stream.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes, you could (and are very likely) to get invited for 491 family sponsored visa on 11th February 2020. This gives you the opportunity to get invited for the 189, also on the 11th February 2020 and on 11th March 2020 before having to lodge the 491 by 10th April 2020 at the latest, if you do not get 189 invited by 11th March 2020. If you lodge your 491 after 11th March 2020 and by 10th April 2020, you could still get and utilise a later 189 invitation as long as the 189 is physically lodged before the 491 is granted.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

I am an offshore applicant and currently possesses 70 points without state nomination. If I applied for 491 visa...am I going to get 15 points automatically. For eg:-70+15=85.
Also my profile is Software Tester (261314). Can anyone please assist me for which state my profile lies under to apply 491 visa..


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> laudemhirjan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I just wanna clarify something.
> ...


Hello, thank you for this. So is it possible that I am going to get two invites next month, one for 189 and one for 491? Or will they only send one invitation even though I will have enough points to be invited for both? And in this case I will only receive an invite for 491 since I have higher points?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

I am a PR living in Melbourne. Can I sponsor my brother for a 491 NSW?


----------



## metrecube (Nov 10, 2016)

Mithung said:


> I am a PR living in Melbourne. Can I sponsor my brother for a 491 NSW?


 Absolutely you can sponsor your brother provided your state is sponsoring his occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

metrecube said:


> Absolutely you can sponsor your brother provided your state is sponsoring his occupation.


It’s wrong
Anyone living in Melbourne cannot sponsor under 491
Only those living and working in regional Australia can sponsor under 491

Cheers


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

metrecube said:


> Absolutely you can sponsor your brother provided your state is sponsoring his occupation.


His occupation is Marketing specialist. It is listed in the 491 occupation list, however VIC requires an offer of employment to be eligible. NSW doesn't have any special requirement. So, me being in VIC, can I sponsor him for 491 in NSW?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> I am an offshore applicant and currently possesses 70 points without state nomination. If I applied for 491 visa...am I going to get 15 points automatically. For eg:-70+15=85.
> Also my profile is Software Tester (261314). Can anyone please assist me for which state my profile lies under to apply 491 visa..


You have to check the list of each state that you are interested in
All states publish their own list
Don’t depend on other members to do the research for you

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

laudemhirjan said:


> Hello, thank you for this. So is it possible that I am going to get two invites next month, one for 189 and one for 491? Or will they only send one invitation even though I will have enough points to be invited for both? And in this case I will only receive an invite for 491 since I have higher points?


Hi

Yes, you could get two invitations next month as the two invitation rounds are Independent of each other

Regards

Tony


----------



## diyaf (Jan 7, 2020)

Looking at NT 491 nomination.. Anyone here knows how possible it is? I noticed that NT gives out the lowest number of invitations - does this mean they're only accepting a very small number?


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi,

Can anyone share January 2020 month occupation wise cutoff for 491?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hardik P said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone share January 2020 month occupation wise cutoff for 491?


Hi

For Family Sponsored 491, invites got into the 75 + 15 = 90 but I am not sure how close it got to a 70 + 15 = 85 invitation

Regards

Tony


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi, 
I have 80+15 points based on family sponsorship as my brother lives in Perth, WA. I filed my EOI on 10th jan. Read in this forum that people have got invite for 75+15 under 491. Just curious why dint I get invite? My field is industrial engineering. 

Also, do I have to file a separate application with WA for family sponsorship or my EOI on skillselect will suffice / be considered? Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kmonga1 said:


> Hi,
> I have 80+15 points based on family sponsorship as my brother lives in Perth, WA. I filed my EOI on 10th Jan. Read in this forum that people have got invite for 75+15 under 491. Just curious why dint I get invite? My field is industrial engineering.
> 
> Also, do I have to file a separate application with WA for family sponsorship or my EOI on skillselect will suffice / be considered? Thanks.


Hi

The 8 Pro-Rata occupational Groups, including your 2335 do not usually get any 491 family invitations except when the 189 invitation numbers are low. 

Point scores and the dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 11 December 2019 invitation round.
Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the program year. This is an extract from the Immigration Website:

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 491) – Family Sponsored . If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 491 visas in these occupations.

December 2019 had a very low number of 189 invitations (250) and, as a result, four of the Pro-Rata Occupational Groups did get some 491 invites. These were Electronics Engineers, ICT Business and System Analysts, Software and Applications Programmers and Computer Network Professionals. We think there were more 189 invites in January so it is no surprise that you did not get invited for a Family 489 visa

Regards

Tony


----------



## westwoodwizard (Jan 21, 2020)

*Queensland 491 Invitation to Apply for State Nomination*

My question is very specific and not about how long it takes to receive an invitation to apply for a visa from the DHA. So many people including migration agents will reply with that information instead of what I am actually asking.

This is about an offshore EOI lodged for the 491 Visa with Queensland selected as the preferred state and seeking state nomination points. The occupation marketing specialist is on the state list, 70 points which meets the minimum for that occupation and the 5 year experience requirement all met for the occupation. 

The EOI was lodged during the first week of December 2019. I thought this was a new visa that was being actively promoted by both DHA and the states including Queensland?

It has been 7 weeks and I am surprised to not have received the invitation to apply for state nomination email link from Queensland. I read that during the previous 489 visa Queensland usually took 5-6 weeks to send that email link if the EOI met their requirements.

I thought given the hype of this new 491 visa that those invitations to apply for state nomination email would be coming in the same time frame as the 489 if not quicker?

If you have any insight your responses would be most appreciated.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have also submitted EOI for SC491 with 90 (including ss) points on 26th November, but not yet received email from Queensland. Occupation is Maintenance Planner. Not sure what’s happening?


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks Tony. 

I have one more question for this forum - 
My cousin - who is my maternal uncle’s son (my mother’s brother’s son) - wants to apply for pr under 491. He has less points and can only make it if and when he gets family sponsorship. 

I checked out the family tree chart and found out that he is my FIRST COUSIN. Now as per immi website, first cousins can receive family sponsorship. Just want to reconfirm this. Will he get ? Thanks.


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

*Applying for 491 in more than one state*

Hi everyone. I am planning to apply for 491 in NT and SA from offshore. My doubt is if I submit two separate EOIs for both, will that affect my application from the states' perspective because I have applied for two states? I have good chances for one state but I am eligible to apply for the second. Is it advisable to apply for both or do one at a time? Confused because an immigration lawyer told me I should apply for one state at a time! Does sound illogical imo. Can anyone please help out in this regard?

Thanks in advance! Cheers.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kmonga1 said:


> Thanks Tony.
> 
> I have one more question for this forum -
> My cousin - who is my maternal uncle’s son (my mother’s brother’s son) - wants to apply for pr under 491. He has less points and can only make it if and when he gets family sponsorship.
> ...


Hi

If he has skills assessment in occupation on MLTSSL (excluding Pro Rata occupations) he has a great chance of a future invite for 491 family - currently requiring 75 + 15 but probably requiring less and less points with time. If he has Skills assessment in a Pro Rata occupation, then he may have some chance if he is 2613 Group, or 2631, or 2334 or 2611 - but it is uncertain

Regards

Tony


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks a ton buddy - Tony. Much appreciated! 

But you just broke my heart by not including 2335 in your reply. It’s been one year since I applied and it Seems like eternity now my invite won’t ever come even with family sponsorship. Hmm.  anyways.... thanks.


----------



## imzez81 (Sep 3, 2019)

*491 Visa*

I have 70 points and I need to apply for Poultry Farming. I have experience in Poultry Farming. May I apply for 491 Visa and what are chances to get a visa? When the pool will run?


----------



## ayir (Sep 18, 2019)

I am new to this forum and I am an offshore applicant who has applied for NT Sponsorship on 9th Dec with 75 points. What is the likely timeline to receive any response from them. Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ayir said:


> I am new to this forum and I am an offshore applicant who has applied for NT Sponsorship on 9th Dec with 75 points. What is the likely timeline to receive any response from them. Thanks


Six months
But they will respond around 3-4 months after submission
What's your occupation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imzez81 said:


> I have 70 points and I need to apply for Poultry Farming. I have experience in Poultry Farming. May I apply for 491 Visa and what are chances to get a visa? When the pool will run?


Do some research on how the process works

Cheers


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

diyaf said:


> Hi all - Happy New Year! Congratulations to those who have received their 491 invitations for the December round.
> 
> I'm needing some help/suggestions based on your own experiences:
> 
> ...


I gave my NAATI in Canberra and got the result very next day.


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Do you guys know, if you can move from one regional area to other under 491 along with the state? Or the state has to be the same? What if I get 491 in Canberra and want to move in regional area of Melbourne ? Got any idea anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct me if Im wrong, you can move from one place to other during your 491, but when you go back to ACT for PR, they will refuse cos you didn't stay with them and QLd won't sponsor you cos they didn't do it in first place.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aamien said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, you can move from one place to other during your 491, but when you go back to ACT for PR, they will refuse cos you didn't stay with them and QLd won't sponsor you cos they didn't do it in first place.


Hi

Immigration can only refuse you, if you, or any family unit member, have lived worked or studied in Brisbane, Sydney or Melbourne at any time when holding the 491 visa. You do not need any endorsement from the original Nominating Region, or any region, for the 191.

Regards

Tony


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

*Family Sponsorship process*

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the process of family sponsorship from the first cousin.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BenNG (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi,

Does anybody know about the exact time when will NSW open subclass 491? I don't know have they opened or not and I cannot find the payment link also.

Thanks,


----------



## sankar7047 (Jan 24, 2020)

*How to apply for nws state nomination for 491 visa?*

I'm software developer living and working in Sydney. 

I have met the requirements for NSW state nomination.
-> My occupation is in NSW Stream 1 Regional Skilled Occupation List
-> Have worked in Sydney for more than one year
-> I have been living in Sydney for more than one year

Can I get the nomination for any of the Cities and major regional centres(2259, 2264 to 2308, 2500 to 2526, 2528 to 2535 and 2574)?


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi All.. I wanted to check on possibilities for a family sponsorship or any chances..

I have a cousin(Father's Sister's daughter) who has a Temporary Visa now moving to Perth this month end. Her husband and her kids have the special category visa, NZ citizens. He is a chef in Perth for nearly 2 yrs now, moved from NZ. Though he is an eligible sponsor, am not sure if he can sponsor me and though my cousin can sponsor me and since she is in a temporary visa am not sure if she is an eligible sponsor..

I need all of your guidance here for any chance of getting a family sponsorship. My overall score is 75 and will get +5 for NAATI in few days once I get my results.. I got Superior score in English holding 13+ yrs of exp in IT.. My only drawback is I am married but I can't get the partner's points.. I just have two yrs from now where my age score will turn to -10.. with all these due to low number of invitations and rise in cutoff my hopes are very low, after all my efforts.. am desperately checking on multiple options..

any suggestions from anyone for me on getting any possibility for a path to PR will be much helpful..

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## farhad_khan (May 28, 2018)

Hi,

I want to apply for 491 visa. My brother is in brisbane. I am a chemical engineer and my total points are 80 (inclusive of 15 marks for family sponsored) with zero marks in language for 491 visa. My brother has been in brisbane since march-2019. Kindly tell me the following.

1. Is my brother is eligible to sponsor me or there are some requirements to fulfil to be eligible for a sponsor.

2. What are chances for a chemical engineer to get 491 visa on 80 points or how many total points will be required?

3. Where can i get the information about the recent minimum points trend for chemical engineers???

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

farhad_khan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for 491 visa. My brother is in brisbane. I am a chemical engineer and my total points are 80 (inclusive of 15 marks for family sponsored) with zero marks in language for 491 visa. My brother has been in brisbane since march-2019. Kindly tell me the following.
> 
> ...


1_Your brother can't sponsor you as he is living in Brisbane. (Regional areas are anywhere outside of Brisbane, Melbourne, and Sydney).
2_Rules and eligibility criteria are different from states to states. Check out your options here: https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Chemical-Engineer/233111.htm
3_You can find it here: https://myimmitracker.com/

Cheers


----------



## farhad_khan (May 28, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> 1_Your brother can't sponsor you as he is living in Brisbane. (Regional areas are anywhere outside of Brisbane, Melbourne, and Sydney).
> 
> 2_Rules and eligibility criteria are different from states to states. Check out your options here: https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Chemical-Engineer/233111.htm
> 
> ...


If my brother shifts in designated regional area (4133) can he then be eligible to sponsor me???

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi All.. I wanted to check on possibilities for a family sponsorship or any chances..
> 
> I have a cousin(Father's Sister's daughter) who has a Temporary Visa now moving to Perth this month end. Her husband and her kids have the special category visa, NZ citizens. He is a chef in Perth for nearly 2 yrs now, moved from NZ. Though he is an eligible sponsor, am not sure if he can sponsor me and though my cousin can sponsor me and since she is in a temporary visa am not sure if she is an eligible sponsor..
> 
> ...


Any suggestions pls..


----------



## CaptainImm (Jan 25, 2020)

*Marketing Specialist 491 Visa*

Hi,
I am new to this forum and process.
I have scored 85 points and about to lodge EOI.
I would like to know for Marketing Specialist profile what all states are open under 491 Regional Visa.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

farhad_khan said:


> If my brother shifts in designated regional area (4133) can he then be eligible to sponsor me???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


yaa....then he obviously can if ur occupation is eligible in that state.....but, I don't know how long someone needs to stay in a designated regional area to be eligible to sponsor his family member...


----------



## farhad_khan (May 28, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> yaa....then he obviously can if ur occupation is eligible in that state.....but, I don't know how long someone needs to stay in a designated regional area to be eligible to sponsor his family member...


Thanks for ur reply.

From where can i get the information that how long someone needs to stay in a designated regional area to be eligible to sponsor???? This is exactly what we want to know.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

farhad_khan said:


> Thanks for ur reply.
> 
> From where can i get the information that how long someone needs to stay in a designated regional area to be eligible to sponsor???? This is exactly what we want to know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


See here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ional-provisional-491/application#Eligibility

Look under the "Details" button, for "Sponsorship by an eligible relative" and you will see it says that the relative must be "usually resident in a designated area of Australia".

You can google for the meaning of "usually resident" by doing a search for ""usually resident Australia" or similar, but "usually resident" is generally taken by DoHA to mean 2 years. 

The point of this "usually resident" requirement is to stop people moving on a temporary or short-term basis just to become sponsors, they genuinely need to live long-term in that location.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

farhad_khan said:


> Thanks for ur reply.
> 
> From where can i get the information that how long someone needs to stay in a designated regional area to be eligible to sponsor???? This is exactly what we want to know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


As I see on this website (https://www.seekvisa.com.au/eligible-family-sponsor-for-491-visa/) your brother should have to be a USUAL resident of a designated area. As I can understand, he can't sponsor you immediately after his relocation......

Requesting you to research/dig-down further by urself, or call a good agent, to come to a certain conclusion......

Hope it helps.....


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hello,

Pls Guide.

1.If I have 80 points including SS (15) for 491 and want to apply for NSW 491 what are the chances for an invite?

I meet their offshore criteria of 5+ years of work experience.

2. In case I get an invite from NSW and then apply for Visa will due to my points the grant can be late.

My reason for asking this is that I can increase my points by appearing for PTE and get Superior score but if it is not needed I don't want to attempt PTE.

Pls guys reply.

TIA.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

cm1212 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Pls Guide.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Ans-1
Firstly, You haven't mentioned your occupation but NSW hasn't announced cut out for 491 so that means they will accept applications at baseline of 65 so you are fine if you are holding 80 points in Total

Ans-2
If you will be invited then Your EOI will be locked and you can't chnage in it after that
And once visa is logged
Points really don't matter anymore and cases will be assessed solely and depends on CO
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cm1212 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Pls Guide.
> 
> ...


More the points , higher the chances of getting sponsorship also
Just having 5 years experience may not be enough 
Moreover, nsw generally prefers applicants with superior English 

Cheers


----------



## MrCT (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey guys, my partner is applying for her 491 (state sponsored) visa and I have no doubts she will be successful. Would I be able to enter with her as some sort of defacto partner or would I have to lodge my own independent application? It's unclear on the DHA website.

We are not married but have lived together outside of Australia prior to her studying and working here on other visas. I have spent a considerable amount of time here as a visitor but work overseas so not an "Australian resident".

Ultimately I'm looking to move/move work here and want to know if her visa could be used to speed things up.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi All.. I wanted to check on possibilities for a family sponsorship or any chances..
> 
> I have a cousin(Father's Sister's daughter) who has a Temporary Visa now moving to Perth this month end. Her husband and her kids have the special category visa, NZ citizens. He is a chef in Perth for nearly 2 yrs now, moved from NZ. Though he is an eligible sponsor, am not sure if he can sponsor me and though my cousin can sponsor me and since she is in a temporary visa am not sure if she is an eligible sponsor..
> 
> ...


Hi

NZ Citizens have to be ELIGIBLE NZ Citizens to sponsor you for the 491 Family visa - Basically, to be an ELIGIBLE NZ Citizen, they would have to be living in Australia on or before February 2001.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

farhad_khan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for 491 visa. My brother is in brisbane. I am a chemical engineer and my total points are 80 (inclusive of 15 marks for family sponsored) with zero marks in language for 491 visa. My brother has been in brisbane since march-2019. Kindly tell me the following.
> 
> ...


Hi

1 he cannot sponsor you for teh 491 visa as he is not "usually resident" in a designated Regional Area of Australia
2 If you had an Eligible relative to sponsor you, 80 + 15 were required in December 2019 and 75 + 15 in January 2020. I think it will come down towards you with time and may even get to 65 + 15 by June 2020
3 DHA website has December results google Skillselect invitation rounds

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

farhad_khan said:


> If my brother shifts in designated regional area (4133) can he then be eligible to sponsor me???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hi

If your brother relocates to a regional area, to claim to be usually resident there may require him to also show he has a long-term job in the regional area as well as a rental lease (the longer the better). He does not need to be "settled" there which means Immigration would look at 2 years residence in the area as meeting "settled". Your brother would have a strong claim to be usually resident in 4133 from the first day he physically moved there if he had a permanent job-offer in any regional area 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All.. I wanted to check on possibilities for a family sponsorship or any chances..
> ...


Thank you for the response and I understand..

Regards,
Viji


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hi, 
My agent is saying that he has received information regarding 491 visa for offshore that Australia immigration body is going to open all occupations with out any condition in July.
Is it true news? Any one can confirm me.
Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> My agent is saying that he has received information regarding 491 visa for offshore that Australia immigration body is going to open all occupations with out any condition in July.
> Is it true news? Any one can confirm me.
> Regards,


All speculation 
It’s too early to even think about it 

Cheers


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Thanks. Is there any state open for visa 491 for Software Engineer with score 85 (state including ).
Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Thanks. Is there any state open for visa 491 for Software Engineer with score 85 (state including ).
> Regards,


You can check here

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Software-Engineer/261313.htm

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> My agent is saying that he has received information regarding 491 visa for offshore that Australia immigration body is going to open all occupations with out any condition in July.
> Is it true news? Any one can confirm me.
> Regards,


This can not be told you by Agent anyone can tell you this because new financial year will begin in July only so all quotas will be rested and states will open with new migration places
But as NB sir said it's too early to speculate anything Because it's Australia and anything can be possible at last moment
And main thing this year's quota is still remain and 5 months to go so better to focus in this financial year.
Thanks


----------



## RhinaPilaw (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi,
I am currently working as a Software Developer in a designated regional area of Victoria (almost an year now). Could someone please tell, in-order to apply for the 491, do I need to have a new job offer or can I apply with my current job? 

Thank you.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi everyone...asking for a friend who wants to apply for 491 - Accountant occupation.

Which states are currently open to apply and what are his chances with 90 points?

Thank you all for your replies, much appreciated.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> My agent is saying that he has received information regarding 491 visa for offshore that Australia immigration body is going to open all occupations with out any condition in July.
> Is it true news? Any one can confirm me.
> Regards,


Hi 

Does your agent have a habit of telling you things that you want to hear but end up to be 100% lies?

Let's think it through - (there are over 500 different occupations that a Regional area can have on their own shortage list, Software Engineer already being one of them).

So presumably someone from the Commonwealth would instruct all State/Territory regional bodies that they must put all 500 occupations on their "specific" shortage lists and not have any extra requirements other than a score of at least 50 + 15 ????? I have never heard so much rubbish in all my life. 

What might happen is that some extra occupations, at lower skill levels, may be added to the list (ROL)e.g. HGV driver, Child Care Worker (Group Leader), Carers etc. This does not help those already on one of the three Lists (MLTSSL, STSOL and ROL) for their 491 prospects.

Regards

Tony


----------



## mfaizan.shaikh (May 28, 2018)

Hi, I want to apply for 491 in SkillSelect. But i can't see an option to lodge new EOI ? 
Kindly advise.


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Does anyone know if QLD has been inviting applicants for 491s? If so, how regularly are they inviting?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Do we need to apply on individual state's website for 491? or just skill select EOI would be enough to get invite for offshore candidate ?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Do we need to apply on individual state's website for 491? or just skill select EOI would be enough to get invite for offshore candidate ?


Every state has different criteria you need to check on your own


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

*Regional postcodes with IT jobs*

Hi all,

can some one suggest the regional postcodes of VIC/ NSW that satisifies 491 condition, where IT jobs are available.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nagach said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can some one suggest the regional postcodes of VIC/ NSW that satisifies 491 condition, where IT jobs are available.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...d-regional-provisional-489/regional-postcodes
Check this link


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...d-regional-provisional-489/regional-postcodes
> Check this link


Hi Arjun,

I'm particularly looking for some postcodes/areas of NSW/VIC *where IT jobs are available* .

I'm aware of the link you shared and below is the latest related to 491.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Not sure about NSW, but in regional VIC if you were to find anything it would be Geelong. I would recommend you try other states though as IT industry offers plenty of foreign citizen candidates readily available here in Victoria and not many companies are interested in hiring them. I personally have been keeping an eye out for IT/ICT jobs in Geelong for a couple of years and there is only a handful of companies who are not a one man band/family business and who would want to hire an outsider.


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

*491 Visa*

I have received a invitation for electrical engineer 491 family sponsor from NSW. Please help me to understand the below mentioned queries.

1) Even though, i received the invitation from NSW can I directly go to bendigo Victoria state and live and work there. Without going to NSW.

2) How long it will take to grant the visa. I logged the visa 29th Jan 2020. 491 visa grant has been started? i didn't find a person who mentioned it in the forum or in immitracker. 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

freedom4 said:


> I have received a invitation for electrical engineer 491 family sponsor from NSW. Please help me to understand the below mentioned queries.
> 
> 1) Even though, i received the invitation from NSW can I directly go to bendigo Victoria state and live and work there. Without going to NSW.
> 
> ...


 1) you have committed to staying in NSW for at least 3 years by accepting the invitation. 

2) based on what I’ve seen online processing times are of about 1 month if you’ve submitted all your docs inc medicals


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

AlexandraS123 said:


> 1) you have committed to staying in NSW for at least 3 years by accepting the invitation.
> 
> 2) based on what I’ve seen online processing times are of about 1 month if you’ve submitted all your docs inc medicals



Are you sure that i have to stay in NSW for three years. I thought i can move between the regional areas


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

freedom4 said:


> AlexandraS123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) you have committed to staying in NSW for at least 3 years by accepting the invitation.
> ...


Yes you are obliged to stay in your nominated state DHA has announced that candidates can move between states bit states don't allow that so you have to maintain your commitment to State by staying there


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Yes you are obliged to stay in your nominated state DHA has announced that candidates can move between states bit states don't allow that so you have to maintain your commitment to State by staying there


But I didn't have any commitment with the state. My visa is family sponsored, i didn't submit any documents to the state. Will the state rules applies to me


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

freedom4 said:


> But I didn't have any commitment with the state. My visa is family sponsored, i didn't submit any documents to the state. Will the state rules applies to me


Hi

You never have to go to the same state as your family sponsor if you don't want to - your condition is that you cannot live work or study in the Melbourne, Sydney nor Brisbane postcodes.

If you had been sponsored by a State and undertook that you intend to stay in the Nominating Region for at least 3 years, then maybe you would be safer to move there for some time and show you made an attempt to live and work there, before moving to another regional part of Australia

Regards

Tony


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

*AlexandraS123*



freedom4 said:


> But I didn't have any commitment with the state. My visa is family sponsored, i didn't submit any documents to the state. Will the state rules applies to me


I did a bit of research and it seems to me that DOHA doesn't care where you live as long as it's regional, however each state and territory has their own conditions that you consent to by accepting their sponsorship. For example QLD requires you to commit to 3 years of living in QLD. I can see that NSW website states that the 491 program is yet to open. You have been given the invitation by DOHA as you went through the family pathway. I would suggest you monitor the NSW website closely as I am sure as soon as they launch the program they will also roll out all their terms and conditions. NSW are renown to want to keep people they gave places to out of their precious immigration quota and not give the release letters. I would make an enquiry and confirm with them directly if I were you. 

There must be some mechanism for the states to enforce their min residence requirements I am sure otherwise all 491 holders will end up somewhere 1 hour drive away from Sydney and Melbourne which is not the point of this program.


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Is anyone planning to lodge SBO in QLD? Anyone know anyone who has done SBO in any other state in the past? Perhaps under 489? Any feedback?


----------



## g_perera (May 29, 2019)

Hi, I am planning to apply for 491 visa category in the field of Software Engineering and I have a few questions to ask.

1. Does my wife need to do PTE to prove for Competence English? My wife is currently having a BSc Degree in English Medium. One of our local MARA Agent told that she does not need to do PTE as he is having BSc degree in English medium. But I couldn't find a valid source in DOHA sites including this

2. With the current experience how long it has taken to complete the visa processing?


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

g_perera said:


> Hi, I am planning to apply for 491 visa category in the field of Software Engineering and I have a few questions to ask.
> 
> 1. Does my wife need to do PTE to prove for Competence English? My wife is currently having a BSc Degree in English Medium. One of our local MARA Agent told that she does not need to do PTE as he is having BSc degree with English medium. But I couldn't find a valid source in DOHA sites including this
> 
> 2. With the current experience how long it has taken to complete the visa processing?


1) Everyone who is not from an exempt country needs the English exam 

2) EOI first. No timeframe there as they only opened the visa to EOIs very recently


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

AlexandraS123 said:


> Not sure about NSW, but in regional VIC if you were to find anything it would be Geelong. I would recommend you try other states though as IT industry offers plenty of foreign citizen candidates readily available here in Victoria and not many companies are interested in hiring them. I personally have been keeping an eye out for IT/ICT jobs in Geelong for a couple of years and there is only a handful of companies who are not a one man band/family business and who would want to hire an outsider.


Thanks for your reply Alexandra.

In that case, can one stay in Geelong and get employed through a recruiting company/consultancy based out of Geelong and commute daily to Melbourne for a contract work or under deputation, as Geelong is just an hour drive from Melbourne. Have you come across any such recruitng firms in Geelong who can offer an employment in Melbourne. Just trying to figure out a way to satisfy 491 conditions as IT jobs are primarily available in Melbourne/Sydney/Brisbane.


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

nagach said:


> AlexandraS123 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about NSW, but in regional VIC if you were to find anything it would be Geelong. I would recommend you try other states though as IT industry offers plenty of foreign citizen candidates readily available here in Victoria and not many companies are interested in hiring them. I personally have been keeping an eye out for IT/ICT jobs in Geelong for a couple of years and there is only a handful of companies who are not a one man band/family business and who would want to hire an outsider.
> ...


You are not supposed to do that. When you will show your tax returns as proof of the income in the last three years prior to applying for 191 they will see you worked for a metropolitan company and you are not meant to do that. Also depending on which pathway you are taking for 491 if it’s a job offer then you will need to have a regional employer give you an offer letter for at least 12 months of employment with supporting financials showing they can actually sustain employing you... you have to be dealing with the employer directly


----------



## RhinaPilaw (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi, 
Could someone please tell me whether I need a new job offer to apply for 491? I am currently a permanent employee at an IT company in a designated regional area of Victoria, I have been working there for almost an year now.
Do I need a new job offer to apply for 491 or can I use my current one?

Thank you for your time


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhinaPilaw said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please tell me whether I need a new job offer to apply for 491? I am currently a permanent employee at an IT company in a designated regional area of Victoria, I have been working there for almost an year now.
> Do I need a new job offer to apply for 491 or can I use my current one?
> 
> Thank you for your time


You can use the current employment 
Also Try to get your employer to sponsor you 

Cheers


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey guys , i am also working in a regional registered company for 20hrs/week. We have projects in regional as well as in non regional areas. Regarding the 491 state sponsor, their criteria is that you need to have job offer letter in a regional company.

Couple of questions regarding it:
1.Am i eligible to apply? as i currently hold bridging visa for student visa extension.
2. do they check the company overview in detail ? in order to allow me invitation?
3. If i apply the 491 application i.e through Live in Melbourne , will i just need to show them my current job letter?
4. Do we need to be also living in regional or is non regional is fine?


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

invader992 said:


> Hey guys , i am also working in a regional registered company for 20hrs/week. We have projects in regional as well as in non regional areas. Regarding the 491 state sponsor, their criteria is that you need to have job offer letter in a regional company.
> 
> Couple of questions regarding it:
> 1.Am i eligible to apply? as i currently hold bridging visa for student visa extension.
> ...


1) all you need is a job offer, the current employment location doesn’t seem to be Of importance for Victoria. The employer has to provide their financials 

2) yes they do. Read on live Victoria there is a detailed list of requirements 

3) yes the job letter and the commitment to relocate to regional 

4) you have to live regional 

Have you looked at the settlement funds requirements for Victoria? I believe you have to show $20k cash for the primary applicant. Unsure how much for dependents


----------



## g_perera (May 29, 2019)

AlexandraS123 said:


> 1) Everyone who is not from an exempt country needs the English exam
> 
> 2) EOI first. No timeframe there as they only opened the visa to EOIs very recently


Thank you alexandra for replying.


----------



## Shubham2916 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi, I got an invitation for 491 visa under family sponsorship, so if I accept the invitation does it make that straight away I have to move to a designated regional area or I can move anytime within a year or so. and what if I don't meet the requirements of moving to a regional area and working in a Metropolitan area is it that I'm breaching the visa conditions and they can cancel my visa ??


----------



## g_perera (May 29, 2019)

AlexandraS123 said:


> 1) Everyone who is not from an exempt country needs the English exam
> 
> 2) EOI first. No timeframe there as they only opened the visa to EOIs very recently


I tried to create an EOI without adding my Partners English skill, It allowed me to complete the EOI without any issues as shown below. I'm trying to analyze my worst-case scenario as my Wife will not be able to complete the English test as planned.

What do you guys think? Will they reject my EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

g_perera said:


> I tried to create an EOI without adding my Partners English skill, It allowed me to complete the EOI without any issues as shown below. I'm trying to analyze my worst-case scenario as my Wife will not be able to complete the English test as planned.
> 
> What do you guys think? Will they reject my EOI?


You are getting mixed up between functional and competent English
If you want to claim points for spouse, you need a pte test score
If you don’t want to claim the spouse points then the spouse english college education will suffice

How the states choose the applicants for sponsorship it totally opaque
You have to submit the EOI and wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

g_perera said:


> AlexandraS123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Everyone who is not from an exempt country needs the English exam
> ...


If she can’t pass the test then when invited you will have to pay what is referred to as “the second installment” for her and that’s just under $4900 I believe https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...k-regional-provisional-491/subsequent-entrant

You didn’t claim any points for her English did you? Because if you did then she will need the exam or this (prove her degree has the required English component)
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## g_perera (May 29, 2019)

NB said:


> You are getting mixed up between functional and competent English
> If you want to claim points for spouse, you need a pte test score
> If you don’t want to claim the spouse points then the spouse english college education will suffice
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for Replying. Yes I can understand your concern. If I get Superior English score from PTE I can claim 90 points without Partner skill. With the current experience of 491 Visa will that enough? I know anyone can't guarantee the visa grant. I just want to know whether I have a fair chance with 90 points.


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

g_perera said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > You are getting mixed up between functional and competent English
> ...


I think it’s more about occupation than points. If your occupation is in their high demand list you will get invited with lower points compared to Low demand. Depending on the state some are pretty upfront about what sort of skill sets are most sought after. Also if you jump onto immitracker and analyze the previous invitation rounds for state nominated visas you will see that some occupations get invitations a lot faster and at a much lower point level than others. Do your research. I would say that if you are a doctor or an architect you will probably get an invite in no time. If you are a marketing professional or something like that you will have to meet a higher points level.


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

Guys, what are the chances for NSW state nomination with 85 points in a non-prorata occupation. DOE 31 January 2020.?


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Kennedy098 said:


> Guys, what are the chances for NSW state nomination with 85 points in a non-prorata occupation. DOE 31 January 2020.?


I don’t think anyone can answer that for you


----------



## mrizk26 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey Dears!

I got my 489 visa last November thanks to the help of forum members - im willing to help other fellow applicants with Docs needed for a successful 491 application... feel free to connect with me at <*SNIP*>[/email] *]See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*[/COLOR]


----------



## rtekin (Feb 7, 2020)

*Ms.Tekin*

Hi there. I wait for my skill assessment result and took the English test and granted point. I will have 75 points in EOI process and I decided on Northern Territory. My question is that how many months my visa may process? Or what was your experience? It's very important because my workplace demands an annual contract. If the visa process ends in 3-6 months, I will be paying penalty and it will be really huge. 

Waiting for your answers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

guys..how are invitations for family sponsored 491 stream? can someone expect invitation if they are from 2613 IT background?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rtekin said:


> Hi there. I wait for my skill assessment result and took the English test and granted point. I will have 75 points in EOI process and I decided on Northern Territory. My question is that how many months my visa may process? Or what was your experience? It's very important because my workplace demands an annual contract. If the visa process ends in 3-6 months, I will be paying penalty and it will be really huge.
> 
> Waiting for your answers. Thanks in advance.


No one in the world can predict when you will get the invite and when you will get the grant thereafter
You can always come to Australia after you complete your assignment
You will get 1 year IED in all likelihood in the grant 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fireblazerr said:


> guys..how are invitations for family sponsored 491 stream? can someone expect invitation if they are from 2613 IT background?


Family sponsored 491 is not based on Anzsco code
It’s based on your points
All 491 applications are clubbed together and the highest points are invited in each round

Cheers


----------



## TheFalcon5 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi NB, 

I would like to thank you for opening this amazing thread and wish you the best in your life. 

There are some questions related to visa subclass 491 and would love to have answers to it

1- Have you ever heard of feedbacks from immigrants who were granted visa subclass 491 recently? Was it easy for them to find jobs according to their occupation?

2- If i applied for the EOI and i got for example 80 points for visa subclass 491 (with family sponsor), how can i know if i will be accepted and when i will get the EOI? How long it will take to get the EOI?(I heard its through rounds but, if you can explain in details please)

3- Do you think in your opinion that if an applicant who desire to migrate to Australia by Visa subclass 491 is a beneficial choice? (Some people are unable to get the permanent visa subclass 189 or 190, would you recommend them to apply for the 491? Please explain.

Thank you and have a good day Sir


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TheFalcon5 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I would like to thank you for opening this amazing thread and wish you the best in your life.
> 
> ...


1. I don’t think anyone has been issued a visa as yet
It’s too early

2. You submit the EOI and wait for the rounds
You may have a long wait as 80 points may not be sufficient to get an invite under present circumstances 
You can try for state sponsorship also if eligible 

3. You already have family in Australia 
Ask them to advise you rather then some strangers on the forum

Cheers


----------



## TheFalcon5 (Feb 8, 2020)

Actually, there is no harm asking other people's opinion but, thanks anyways .


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

Hiii
I received an invitation for apply for ACT nomination 491 visa. Is Anyone here already applied??. I have 75 points including state sponsorship.. Is there any chance for visa invitation??. Any cut of point for state sponsorship 491 visa?? 
I am an overseas applicant so I have to show sufficient financial assets. Any one knows how much I need to show to be successful for application.. Is there any guidelines for that?? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Shubham2916 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 
I was having a query suppose I work on ABN (contract basis) does my employer needs to be in the regional area as my work address will be shown as my ABN address which can be my office address as in regional area and my employer will be actually my client in which he/ she can be in Metropolitan areas.??
Kindly anyone answer this for me!! Thanks in advance


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi NB!

What are the possibilities in the Feb Invitation round for 80 pointers for 491 Family Sponsor with IT background?

Thanks in advance. 



NB said:


> Family sponsored 491 is not based on Anzsco code
> It’s based on your points
> All 491 applications are clubbed together and the highest points are invited in each round
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hardik P said:


> Hi NB!
> 
> What are the possibilities in the Feb Invitation round for 80 pointers for 491 Family Sponsor with IT background?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don’t predict invites , nor can anybody else for that matter as the number of invites per round is fluctuating wildly

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shubham2916 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was having a query suppose I work on ABN (contract basis) does my employer needs to be in the regional area as my work address will be shown as my ABN address which can be my office address as in regional area and my employer will be actually my client in which he/ she can be in Metropolitan areas.??
> Kindly anyone answer this for me!! Thanks in advance


Will you be working remotely for the client from your office in regionals or sitting in the client office in metropolitan city ?

Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jollyeldo said:


> Hiii
> I received an invitation for apply for ACT nomination 491 visa. Is Anyone here already applied??. I have 75 points including state sponsorship.. Is there any chance for visa invitation??. Any cut of point for state sponsorship 491 visa??
> I am an overseas applicant so I have to show sufficient financial assets. Any one knows how much I need to show to be successful for application.. Is there any guidelines for that??
> Thanks in advance


If they invited you then I’m sure there is some chance to get invited. Regarding financials better check on ACT website. It varies between states. $30k in Victoria, $15k in QLD for primary applicants. More if you have dependents. For ACT read on their website.


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Shubham2916 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was having a query suppose I work on ABN (contract basis) does my employer needs to be in the regional area as my work address will be shown as my ABN address which can be my office address as in regional area and my employer will be actually my client in which he/ she can be in Metropolitan areas.??
> Kindly anyone answer this for me!! Thanks in advance


You mean before you lodge the EOI or once you have the visa granted? You are saying you will be running your own business right? Well if it is your own business you are drawing income from they will likely request to see the books or your income tax return. When you lodge a tax return as a sole trader you will indicate where you earned your income from, ie your clients - their ABNs. If they are not regional I would suspect that would be considered cheating. If you only have one client and you work for them on an ongoing basis then from the legal point of view you will be deemed an employee - so in your case employee of a non regional company. Alternatively if you are running your ABN as a Pty LTD then again they will likely want your books in which Case you will have to show who your clients are. The bottom line - whatever you do try to make sure you have more regional clients than metropolitan but that’s just my advice based on my business experience & the way legal system works. I would think that many people would consider doing that and hence there would be a mechanism in place to prevent such loopholes.


----------



## Shubham2916 (Dec 15, 2019)

NB said:


> Will you be working remotely for the client from your office in regionals or sitting in the client office in metropolitan city ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi thanks for replying, 

maybe both wfh and might be onsite as well.


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

AlexandraS123 said:


> Jollyeldo said:
> 
> 
> > Hiii
> ...


Thank you for your reply.. There is no information on ACT regarding financial asset.. I already researched...


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I have got an interview as a book keeper in regional area. The JD has all the accounting related tasks along with payroll activities. The main reason to apply for this job is to get into 491 visa in Victoria and if I get the offer letter I can apply for the visa. 

Do anyone know if DHA will have any issue regarding 491 acceptance as a book keeper as my background is an accountant. Kindly share your thoughts  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrk2016 (Jan 31, 2017)

*491 query offshore*

Dear Expats,

I'm a off shore Software Engineer with 85 points for 190 & 95 for 491. Is there any state open for 491?. 


ANZCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)

Experience - 3+ years authorised by ACS out of 9+ years (5 points)

English - 20 points

Age - 30 Points

Spouse - 10 Points

Education - 15 points



Thanks
Raj


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Mrk2016 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I'm a off shore Software Engineer with 85 points for 190 & 95 for 491. Is there any state open for 491?.
> 
> ...


2613 occupation is not available in any state and if it's open you will be required to submit one year full time job offer from regional employer 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shubham2916 said:


> Hi thanks for replying,
> 
> maybe both wfh and might be onsite as well.


If you go onsite, you will be violating your 491 conditions 
The idea of 491 is to reduce the pressure on the big cities which is defeated if you are going to commute anyways from the regional 

Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mrk2016 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I'm a off shore Software Engineer with 85 points for 190 & 95 for 491. Is there any state open for 491?.
> 
> ...


Can you be reassessed in some close occupation that is already on the list? Do a phone consult with an immigration agent in Australia, I’m sure there is some pathway out there for you


----------



## Thaihok (Feb 11, 2020)

*491 as an interstate graduate*

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum so hope I'm posting this at the right place. Good to meet you all! 

I'm posting to get some opinions on my current situation.

I've been in Adelaide for almost 6 months now (since 26 Aug 2019) working as a taxation accountant at EY. I unfortunately did my high school and university degree in Melbourne (since 2011). I would just like to get everyone's opinions on my eligibility for the 190/491 visas in Adelaide. Does working 1 year in Adelaide as an accountant waive any requirements?

Many many thanks in advance,
Hok


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jollyeldo said:


> Thank you for your reply.. There is no information on ACT regarding financial asset.. I already researched...


Read this https://vividedu.com.au/2019/12/04/act-491-190-nomination-guidelines/

My suggestion to you is to either: 1) consult the source or in other words make an enquiry with ACT invitation authority and ask them bluntly what is their 'sufficient financial assets' for overseas applicants requirement; 2) if the first option is no go for some reason then I would say pick any other state's requirements and match them, at least this way you will likely meet whatever the ACT requirements are


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thaihok said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum so hope I'm posting this at the right place. Good to meet you all!
> 
> ...


Hey!! I think 1 year is a requirement in SA to meet the 'local' person condition for Adelaide. Read at the source https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...irements/currently-working-in-south-australia

Check it out, I am sure you will find your answers there


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

AlexandraS123 said:


> Jollyeldo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply.. There is no information on ACT regarding financial asset.. I already researched...
> ...


Thank you. I am going with SA recommendations for assets for overseas applicant with dependents..
In case if get ACT nomination for 491 visa,what are the chances of getting invited for visa with 75 points... 

Any ideas about writing commitment statement???


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

Anyone here recently got invited for 491 state nominated visa???


----------



## JadeJerry (Feb 12, 2020)

preetkomal said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, Arjun!
> 
> Yes, I am somewhat confused only because of this. DHA says you can live in any regional area across Australia but state nomination says the following:
> *A genuine intention to live, work and study in a designated regional area in Victoria for you and all Dependents included in the application
> ...


Can you please let us know, how you proceeded? for family sponsorship 491( relative in VIC) , Ive also received an invite, worried about the possibility of getting job. Please let me also know, is the visa 491-family sponsored limited to regional areas of Victoria only?


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

*rohan11*

HI everyone, 

can anyone tell me that which documents of sponsored family member are required in case you get an invitation on 491-family sponsored visa ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> can anyone tell me that which documents of sponsored family member are required in case you get an invitation on 491-family sponsored visa ?


Here you go

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ional-provisional-491/application#Eligibility

Cheers


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ional-provisional-491/application#Eligibility
> 
> Cheers




Thanks NB for the reply , I have seen you on multiple threads as well and would appreciate if you could advise me on my case , please answers the 2 questions so I could proceed further accordingly : 

‘I applied for the ‘Regional skilled Visa class – 491 family sponsored’ and received an invitation for the visa application. After getting the invitation I realized that I made a mistake in my submitted expression of interest (EOI). I mistakenly selected the wrong occupation ‘Software and application programmer 261399’ instead of ‘Software Engineer-261313’ for which I had positive skill assessment from Australian computer Society (ACS). In the received invitation, it is also mentioned that it is for occupation ‘Software and application programmer’. 

Both of these occupations (‘Software and application programmer’ & Software Engineer) come under same ANZSCO unit (2613). 

Q1: can the ACS assessment of occupation 261313 be used against occupation 251399 as both comes under same ANZCODE (2613)? 
Q2: is there any way to change the occupation in submitted EOI after getting the invitation on it.’


----------



## Big Hommie (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Interested to find out, the likelihood of an invitation for the 491 family sponsored, with the following credentials;
Enrolled Nurse > total of 85 points 
Currently onshore and living in regional area.

Best Regards

Big Hommie


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

rohan11 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go
> ...



To my knowledge you should be good for all occupations with the same 4 digits code at the start. No you can’t change the occupation after receiving an EOI you will need a new one. Also if you don’t lodge a visa for this one you have to wait 6 months to make a new EOI


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Big Hommie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Interested to find out, the likelihood of an invitation for the 491 family sponsored, with the following credentials;
> Enrolled Nurse > total of 85 points
> ...


Difficult under family sponsored 
( I presume 70+15 points )
You should try for state or employer sponsorship as you are already working in the regional 

Cheers


----------



## Lancenathan0012 (Jan 4, 2020)

I would like to inquire in attaching documents for 491.

Birth Age, or Evidence Of
Language Ability
Qualifications Overseas
Skills Assessment
Travel Document
Work Experience Overseas
Character History, Evidence Of
Eligible Family Sponsor
Facial Image

a) Do I need to write at the back of the photograph..

This is a true photograph of

(full name of the applicant)

(Signature)

b) Where can I attach Form 80 and Form 1221. There is no option for attach more documents?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Big Hommie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Interested to find out, the likelihood of an invitation for the 491 family sponsored, with the following credentials;
> Enrolled Nurse > total of 85 points
> ...


Yes you have good chances and probably will be invited in next month's in round last round they invited people with 85 points so hang in
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

AlexandraS123 said:


> To my knowledge you should be good for all occupations with the same 4 digits code at the start. No you can’t change the occupation after receiving an EOI you will need a new one. Also if you don’t lodge a visa for this one you have to wait 6 months to make a new EOI


Can you please mention the link where the rule for waiting 6 months is mentioned. Thanks.
(i'm thinking of 491 family sponsored too, but worried about job prospects for ICT BA 261111 in regional VIC)


----------



## Shubham2916 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi, I wanted to know I got invited for 491 under family sponsorship and my 485 visa is expiring next month. I have done a master's in IT and have 80 points under 189 visa (261313), should I accept my 491 invitation or should go on a student visa, prepare for PTE and wait for 189 visa. Need heads up which can be a better option according to the current situation in Australian migration conditions.


Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Shubham2916 said:


> Hi, I wanted to know I got invited for 491 under family sponsorship and my 485 visa is expiring next month. I have done a master's in IT and have 80 points under 189 visa (261313), should I accept my 491 invitation or should go on a student visa, prepare for PTE and wait for 189 visa. Need heads up which can be a better option according to the current situation in Australian migration conditions.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Accept whatever you get.. Don't let this opportunity miss there are many who are not even get 491 with 85-90 Points in their account..
So I strongly recommend to take this else it's your choice 
Thanks


----------



## mckinnon1991 (Feb 14, 2020)

*Sponsorship*

My fiancé and I are hoping to apply for the 491 visa - I was wondering if anyone could help me with a questions.

It is looking as if my fiancé will be the main applicant as he is an electrician with 8+ years experience. My brother lives in QLD and has citizenship - can he sponsor my fiancé? Or can he only sponsor me (if I was be the main applicant?) 

I can't seem to find any answers online.

My job, Marketing Specialist is on the QLD jobs list. I only have proof of 4 years experience and you need 5 unfortunately...so it doesn't look like I able to be the main applicant.

Any help much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mckinnon1991 said:


> My fiancé and I are hoping to apply for the 491 visa - I was wondering if anyone could help me with a questions.
> 
> It is looking as if my fiancé will be the main applicant as he is an electrician with 8+ years experience. My brother lives in QLD and has citizenship - can he sponsor my fiancé? Or can he only sponsor me (if I was be the main applicant?)
> 
> ...


Your brother can sponsor your fiancé as long as he is living in regional area
You will have to prove genuine relationship 

18 years old or older
usually resident in a designated area of Australia
be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen
be your or your partner's eligible relative
An eligible relative can be:
a parent
a child or step-child
a brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, step-brother or step-sister
an aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle, step-aunt or step-uncle
a nephew, niece, adoptive nephew, adoptive niece, step-nephew or step-niece
a grandparent, or
a first cousin

Cheers


----------



## remya. (Jan 13, 2020)

Good evening,

Is there any formatting requirements for vetassess resume as only plain text, no bolding, italics, lines etc.? Kindly advise...


----------



## se7sssz (Dec 2, 2018)

if i got a 491 from Queensland, can i work at any other regional area or just the nominated state?
by other means if i got a 491 from Queensland can i work at Adelaide or Perth as they both are regional areas


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jollyeldo said:


> Thank you. I am going with SA recommendations for assets for overseas applicant with dependents..
> In case if get ACT nomination for 491 visa,what are the chances of getting invited for visa with 75 points...
> 
> Any ideas about writing commitment statement???


PLenty of samples out there... https://mycdraustralia.com/commitment-statement/


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

se7sssz said:


> if i got a 491 from Queensland, can i work at any other regional area or just the nominated state?
> by other means if i got a 491 from Queensland can i work at Adelaide or Perth as they both are regional areas


You will have to provide a 3 years commitment to QLD. After that you're a free bird


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

NB said:


> Your brother can sponsor your fiancé as long as he is living in regional area
> You will have to prove genuine relationship
> 
> 18 years old or older
> ...


Will come down to proving the relationship between you and your fiance as de facto


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

remya. said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Is there any formatting requirements for vetassess resume as only plain text, no bolding, italics, lines etc.? Kindly advise...


You will be inputting all your experience in the online fields provided by them. I cant remember whether an additional copy of the resume is required. Create a profile and start filling it in. It is free until you are ready to submit


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi All,

For family sponsored visa 491, should the sponsor only be living in regional area for 2 years or must be working in regional area also.

Also, Can i sponsor my sister-in-laws husband?

Thank You


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For family sponsored visa 491, should the sponsor only be living in regional area for 2 years or must be working in regional area also.
> 
> ...


Yes 24 months of living but i don't think there is any mention of work. But also they have to show that they will help financially to set up:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ional-provisional-491/application#Eligibility

Sponsorship by an eligible relative
Your sponsor must be:

18 years old or older
usually resident in a designated area of Australia
be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen
be your or your partner's eligible relative
An eligible relative can be:

a parent
a child or step-child
a brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, step-brother or step-sister
an aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle, step-aunt or step-uncle
a nephew, niece, adoptive nephew, adoptive niece, step-nephew or step-niece
a grandparent, or
a first cousin
We must approve your sponsorship before you can be granted a visa.


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

State nomination approved today for 491

Sponsoring state - South Australia 
Anzco - 334111
Occupation - Plumber ( General ) 
Points - 50+15
IELTS - Competent


----------



## hisulabh (Aug 9, 2015)

*Invitation chances from Queensland for Anzsco 261314 with 85 points*

Hi,

I am turning 45 years next month(DOB: 02-03-1975). I have 85 points for 491 regional migration visa and applied EOI for Queensland for 491 (ANZSCO Code - 261314, Software Tester). When can I expect an invite from the state? What is the turnaround time to issue an invite by Queensland State Govt after the EOI is submitted?

Has anyone recently got invite from Queensland with 85 points.

Points breakup -
Age - 15
Education - 15
Professional - 15
PTE (A) - 20 (Superior)
Partner Points - 5
Regional Points - 15


----------



## hisulabh (Aug 9, 2015)

*Business and Skilled Migration Queensland contact*

Hi,

Is there a way to contact BSMQ? Can anybody pls share the email id or phone number to contact BSMQ personnel.

Thanks...


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For family sponsored visa 491, should the sponsor only be living in regional area for 2 years or must be working in regional area also.
> 
> ...


where i the rule that sponsor should be in regional area for 2 years?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

hisulabh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to contact BSMQ? Can anybody pls share the email id or phone number to contact BSMQ personnel.
> 
> Thanks...


https://migration.qld.gov.au/contact-us/


----------



## marijakel (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi,

I'm preparing documents for the 491 visa application but my children's passports won't be ready on time. Can I lodge my application without the passports and add them later? Or is there any alternative way to solve this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

marijakel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm preparing documents for the 491 visa application but my children's passports won't be ready on time. Can I lodge my application without the passports and add them later? Or is there any alternative way to solve this? Thanks in advance.


You cannot proceed now by adding them, but withholding their passport information. Excluding them and adding them later is expensive and not recommended. 

My suggestion is to wait for their passports.


----------



## marijakel (Dec 31, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> marijakel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


But if I wait them, I might break the deadline. Is there a way to look for an extension of the 60 days period?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

marijakel said:


> But if I wait them, I might break the deadline. Is there a way to look for an extension of the 60 days period?


Why does it take so long for the passport to be issued? Which country BTW, if you dont mind me asking...

If you are sure that you will miss the deadline, then you can apply without your children and later apply under Subclass 101 (Offshore) for them. The cost is $2665 per child.


----------



## marijakel (Dec 31, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> marijakel said:
> 
> 
> > But if I wait them, I might break the deadline. Is there a way to look for an extension of the 60 days period?
> ...


Believe or not it's possible not to be able to get a passport. Currently there are no available passports until the end of March due to poor planning. The country is Macedonia. Thanks for your answer, I'm relieved a bit.


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

why it takes so long for states to nominate people in 491 visa? almost 3 months


----------



## skilledlove (Feb 18, 2020)

*Auto electrician invitation*

Any Auto electricians here?

I have 75 points including state sponsorship, has anyone been invited with these points?


----------



## remya. (Jan 13, 2020)

AlexandraS123 said:


> You will be inputting all your experience in the online fields provided by them. I cant remember whether an additional copy of the resume is required. Create a profile and start filling it in. It is free until you are ready to submit


Hi Thank you for the reply.
Assessing authority for my ANZSCO code is Vettasses. As per their web site resume is included in the required documents. Please see below.

*
7. Resume / curriculum vitae
If applying for a formal skills assessment, we encourage you to submit a CV as it may benefit the assessment process. A resume/ CV allows you to outline both your academic studies (describing the major focus of your studies including providing details of any major projects undertaken as part of course requireuirements) as well as describing your employment / career history in your own words.*


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

skilledlove said:


> Any Auto electricians here?
> 
> I have 75 points including state sponsorship, has anyone been invited with these points?


Have you applied to any states?


----------



## Mrk2016 (Jan 31, 2017)

AlexandraS123 said:


> Can you be reassessed in some close occupation that is already on the list? Do a phone consult with an immigration agent in Australia, I’m sure there is some pathway out there for you


Thanks Alexandra. Let me check with MARA Agents on the possibility.


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*491 family sponsored VISA*

Hi All,*

let me put my questions clear and short, kindly reply to my questions :

My Information:*

Occupation : Software Programmer - 261313 , Age - 37 , Current Points Including Spouse Job Code and English test - 75* (65 My Points + 5 Spouse Job Code points + 5* Spouse English Competent)

My Questions :

1. My Spouse relative is PR holder and living in ACT (Sister - Own sibling) is willing to sponsor the family sponsorship under VISA 491, How long does it take to get this VISA processed ?

2. With 491 Family sponsored VISA , Are we (Me*and my spouse) are eligible to work in any regional areas of Australia or we should be working in the same location as sponsored relative ?

3. In case the applicant is not getting any job opportunity in the regional area*(Ex: Canberra ), is there any provision to show that as reason to relocate to another regional locations in Australia for exploring the job opportunities ?

4. Time frame to get Invite with 70 (Applicant and Spouse points)+ 15 Points (Family sponsor)

Your responses are highly appreciated.

Regards,

Avinash


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jobs4avinash said:


> Hi All,*
> 
> let me put my questions clear and short, kindly reply to my questions :
> 
> ...


1. All family sponsored visas are in a pool
Along with the 189 invitation round conducted each month, 491 invites are also sent
You have to be at highest points at that time to receive the invite
Your wife’s sister can sponsor you also as the main applicant and with 90 points you stand a good chance of invite

2. Any regional area
3. You can work in any regional area
4. as I said, with 90 points you can get the invite faster 

Cheers


----------



## skilledlove (Feb 18, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> Have you applied to any states?


Not yet, just wanted to see if anyone had done so and if there were any trends noticed


----------



## Samaral (Feb 20, 2020)

*Qld 491*

Hi everyone,

Could anyone please help me with my questions.

1. Has any one who recieved preinvite for 491 QLD been approved??
Just want to know how many days it took for approval?? I have been waiting over 10 business days still no answer.

2. Does BSMq call or email employer or neither to verify the documents??

3. How long does it take to receive actual invitation from skillselect once approved from BSMQ??

4. Does BSMQ send an approval email or do we receive invitation from skill select directly??

5. Once skill select invitation is received can we get a bridging visa as soon as the application is lodged?? I only have couple of months on my visa so really really anxious.


----------



## remya. (Jan 13, 2020)

Good Evening Friends,

Kindly clear my doubts. 

1. Do the 491 visa holder can work on any occupation or it should be on same ANZSCO 
CODE once the visa is is granted.

2. Either Main applicant or partner is needed to earn at least $53,900 per annum for three years.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

remya. said:


> Good Evening Friends,
> 
> Kindly clear my doubts.
> 
> ...



1. You can work in any occupation
2. Not sure, even I have doubt is $53,900 is joint (Primary+Spouse) income threshold or Primary applicant.?

It would be better if someone can confirm it from MARA agent


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Only 38-41 days.. Too fast!!


----------



## remya. (Jan 13, 2020)

ANAIN said:


> 1. You can work in any occupation
> 2. Not sure, even I have doubt is $53,900 is joint (Primary+Spouse) income threshold or Primary applicant.?
> 
> It would be better if someone can confirm it from MARA agent


Thank you Anain for the reply


----------



## remya. (Jan 13, 2020)

Good evening,

which regional area is good for Architectural draftsperson, is it NSW or SA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> 1. You can work in any occupation
> 2. Not sure, even I have doubt is $53,900 is joint (Primary+Spouse) income threshold or Primary applicant.?
> 
> It would be better if someone can confirm it from MARA agent


2. It can be either but not joint
You cannot club both incomes to reach 53,900
It can be anyone individual 

Cheers


----------



## vjspeaks (Mar 29, 2019)

*Is 491 good if I've got no family members in Australia?*

Hey NB,

I had 2 questions :-

1. I've included the 491 subclass in my EOI along with 189 and 190, my score in the EOI was showing as 100 points (85 + 15) for this subclass but I don't have any family members in Australia to sponsor this Visa for me. Is my EOI still valid for 491?

2. With a score of 85 for 189, should I wait in the pool or check other options like the CCL test (which apparently is very costly)?

~ANZSCO code - 261313 with Skilled partner in the same code.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjspeaks said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I had 2 questions :-
> 
> ...


1. You are still eligible for state sponsorship 
Check which states are sponsoring your Anzsco code and their condition 
if you are eligible, you can apply, but remember that it may be nearly impossible to find a software job in rural Australia 
You will not get an invite through the skillselect round along with the 189

2. I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## vjspeaks (Mar 29, 2019)

NB said:


> vjspeaks said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NB,
> ...


Thanks for your quick response but I'm sorry I don't understand this bit - 'You will not get an invite through the skillselect round along with the 189'

Does this mean 
1. I will not get an invite if I put 189 and 491 in the same EOI
Or
2. If I get an invite, I'll only get it from a particular state and not in the points tested stream with 189 which would also mean I need to separate the EOIs 

Finally, Perth, Gold coast or Adelaide too won't have many software jobs?

I'm sorry it's too many questions but I'd really appreciate your help!

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjspeaks said:


> Thanks for your quick response but I'm sorry I don't understand this bit - 'You will not get an invite through the skillselect round along with the 189'
> 
> Does this mean
> 1. I will not get an invite if I put 189 and 491 in the same EOI
> ...


1. Most applicants have separate EOIs for each category of visa and each state
2. You will not get invite from the rounds conducted every month
Those are only for those who are family sponsored 
You can only get sponsorship from the states

3. Even if there are jobs, there will be 10 applicants for each opening

Cheers


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

I am civil engineer 233211 offshore with 75 points without state points. I have 7 years of experience. I am lost in current scenerio. Please guide me in which state or visa should i apply. I have done my research but i am still confused. If it should be 491 for ACT, NT, NSW. 
Only 03 months left for my PTE expiry. GOD. I open up NSW website every day but their opening for 491 is delayed. The process is so painful.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vips1984 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello, I am about to start the migration process with one of the MARA registered agents Y-axis. Since my field is IT and cut offs are quite high these days migration consultant is more confident to apply for provisional visa under sub class 491 instead of proper PR under sub class 189 or 190.
My qn is that is it advisable to get a provisional visa under 491 instead of PR ? After I migrate to Australia will IT companies prefer to recruit me while I will be on 491 visa ? I heard that they usually prefer PR holders. Can you pls suggest? Is there some analysis we can do on this from past on provisional visas ? Thanks & Regards


----------



## nkp21 (Jan 14, 2020)

*491 Visa Perth*

Hi all, I am about to submit an EOI under 189 , 190 and 491. I have 80 , 85, and 95 points respectively for the visa subclass listed. 

I have a relative living in Perth WA . i have done some research and i was confused. on the DHA website, it states following "the Designated Regional Postcodes for WA are- Western Australia Cities and major regional centres	6000 to 6038, 6050 to 6083, 6090 to 6182, 6208 to 6211, 6214 and 6556 to 6558 all of these fall under Category 2"

does this mean that if my relative lives within the listed postcode they are able to sponsor me? if so, what are the general documents required? They are Australian Citizens. any assistance is highly appreciated thanks.


----------



## rockey28 (Feb 24, 2020)

Vips1984 said:


> Hello, I am about to start the migration process with one of the MARA registered agents Y-axis. Since my field is IT and cut offs are quite high these days migration consultant is more confident to apply for provisional visa under sub class 491 instead of proper PR under sub class 189 or 190.
> My qn is that is it advisable to get a provisional visa under 491 instead of PR ? After I migrate to Australia will IT companies prefer to recruit me while I will be on 491 visa ? I heard that they usually prefer PR holders. Can you pls suggest? Is there some analysis we can do on this from past on provisional visas ? Thanks & Regards


Don't go with Y axis. They are not even MARA agent. They have cheated many. Don't be a victim, After all it is a matter of a huge amount. Search for MARA Agent in the original MARA Website.


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

*Invitation for 491 Provisional Visa*

Have there been reported cases of invites for 491 - Provisional Visa (NOT FAMILY SPONSORED).

I am under ANZSCO 223112 - Recruitment consultant with 95 points including State sponsorship. Is there a possibility of an invite from NSW for my score?


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

Jaydeepprabhu said:


> Have there been reported cases of invites for 491 - Provisional Visa (NOT FAMILY SPONSORED).
> 
> I am under ANZSCO 223112 - Recruitment consultant with 95 points including State sponsorship. Is there a possibility of an invite from NSW for my score?


yes, but only since New South Wales will open 491 program. When this happens is unknown, maybe in a week, maybe in a month...


----------



## vjspeaks (Mar 29, 2019)

Jaydeepprabhu said:


> Have there been reported cases of invites for 491 - Provisional Visa (NOT FAMILY SPONSORED).
> 
> I am under ANZSCO 223112 - Recruitment consultant with 95 points including State sponsorship. Is there a possibility of an invite from NSW for my score?


I'm sorry it's a question to your question but how did you choose state in 491 EOI? Is there an option? I always understood it as 1 application for all regional states of Australia? Please suggest.


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

You can choose a state or keep it open by choosing any. I guess it is wise to choose a state that is open for your occupation.

Not sure how they treat the Open EOI that have not selected a state.

Experts can advise better.


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

**Removing post**


----------



## Gauranga1988 (Jun 16, 2019)

*Sa 491 ss*

Hi folks,

I went through SA immigration website and found that for SOL ID 261313 it says:
Not available for high points nomination..

Does it mean for this occupation, one cannot apply for 491 state sponsorship?

TIA.


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Gauranga1988 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I went through SA immigration website and found that for SOL ID 261313 it says:
> Not available for high points nomination..
> ...


It probably means Special conditions apply for your Occupation code. It will also have listed the conditions applicable. There will be links to these special conditions on SA immigration website. You can check if you meet the conditions and decide for yourself.

Other states may be open.


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

*Help on 491*

Hello Friends,

Need your guidance !

I am from business analyst background and I understand the invitation is little tight as compared to before.

Currently I'm having 85 Points for 189 and 90 for 190. 

Please suggest for 491, which all the regional areas are good for Business Analyst to apply ?.


Code - 261111 ICT Business Analyst.
Age - 30,
Education - 15,
PTE - 20,
Work Experience - 10,
Partner skill - 10.
189 - 85, 190 - 90.

Thanks,
Priya.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prabhul said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need your guidance !
> 
> ...


You are a business analyst 
You are the best person to do your own research 
Don’t depend on others, as it’s your future which is at stake

Cheers


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

If a 491 visa is issued to a primary applicant along with a family, do the family(spouse and kids) also need to stay and work in regional area for 3 yrs, for them to be eligible for 191 PR application, apart from the primary applicant staying, working and earning 53$k in the regional area.. Can I have them in stay in India after their first entry and bring them as necessary?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

How to earn 53k for 3 years.That is the real issue


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

emios88 said:


> How to earn 53k for 3 years.That is the real issue


Not 53k for 3years but 53k per year for 3 years.


----------



## Bradkina (May 12, 2019)

Hi, can i apply to other regional areas ( where my occupation is listed)for 491 family sponsored invite if my sponsor lives in perth (where my occupation is not listed)?


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

Bradkina said:


> Hi, can i apply to other regional areas ( where my occupation is listed)for 491 family sponsored invite if my sponsor lives in perth (where my occupation is not listed)?


Of course not
For example in NSW the application that you will fill out is called "I am offshore and have an immediate family member* in regional NSW*"


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

*38 - 41 Days (491 Visa processing Time)*

Hello everyone,
Just want to know if the 38-41 days processing time for 491 visa is working days or including saturdays and sundays?

Another is, will the visa processing starts after is was lodge or it only starts after you completed the documents needed by the CO?

In our case, we just completed the additional medical requirements after around 4weeks. 

Thank you.


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*491 family sponsored VISA*

Hi All, 

I have some typical corner scenario questions 

1. On getting family sponsored visa for ACT region, Can we live here in ACT and work some where else in Melbourne city is possible ?

2. A 491 Visa holder or spouse, still can apply for 189 or 190 in parallel ?

3. A billion dollar question, as Australian government is pushing so much for 491 VISAs, Does these regional areas across AUS have enough software companies and jobs?

4. I read some questions in forum, And got to know that 189 and 491 (Family sponsored Visa ) will be pool and Invited based on higher points from the pool, is my understanding correct ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jobs4avinash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some typical corner scenario questions
> 
> ...


1. No
You have to live work and study only in regional areas

2 . No
Till you complete 3 years on 491, none of you can apply for any other pr visa

3. That’s for you to find out
The government has given you the option, but not forcing you to take it 

4. That’s correct 


Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Chances for Marketing Specialist with 70 points Including 15 from regional sponsorship. He does not have any experience and if he improves his IELTS score than his points will increase to 90 will he have a better chance then? Please suggest. Thank You.


----------



## veron1201 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi all, 
I have a query with 491 nomination of some states like NSW, QLD. After applying for nomination and not be pre-invited/ invited by those states, if I can increase my points, is it possible to re-apply?
Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Your EOI is valid for 2 Years from the initial date of submission. You can make changes to the existing EOI as and when your circumstances or details change and need not necessarily make a new EOI.


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

Doxz23 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just want to know if the 38-41 days processing time for 491 visa is working days or including saturdays and sundays?
> 
> Another is, will the visa processing starts after is was lodge or it only starts after you completed the documents needed by the CO?
> ...


Is it family sponsered or state sponsered


----------



## Faraz_khan (Aug 11, 2017)

*Need advise*

This is in reference to biometrics for my wife and son (subsequent applicants). I received a request from home affairs to arrange for biometrics for me and my family. As I am the main applicant and I reside in the United Arab Emirates, I provided the biometrics because the facility is available in this country. But, my wife and son are in India and the VFS India informed us that they don’t have this facility in India and the VFS executive also informed that it’s not required because my wife and son are in India. Also, I wrote a cover letter stating all this and attached to my application and also raised an inquiry but till there is response from them. Does anyone have an idea what can I do? Your valuable suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaydeepprabhu said:


> Your EOI is valid for 2 Years from the initial date of submission. You can make changes to the existing EOI as and when your circumstances or details change and need not necessarily make a new EOI.


As and when your points change, then you should submit a new EOI so that you get full 2 years validity 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Faraz_khan said:


> This is in reference to biometrics for my wife and son (subsequent applicants). I received a request from home affairs to arrange for biometrics for me and my family. As I am the main applicant and I reside in the United Arab Emirates, I provided the biometrics because the facility is available in this country. But, my wife and son are in India and the VFS India informed us that they don’t have this facility in India and the VFS executive also informed that it’s not required because my wife and son are in India. Also, I wrote a cover letter stating all this and attached to my application and also raised an inquiry but till there is response from them. Does anyone have an idea what can I do? Your valuable suggestions will be appreciated.


Call up the department and inform the agent
He will put up a note to the CO that you want this solution 

Cheers


----------



## Charul55 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi, 

Could you please guide me how to apply for 491 visa for SA .. I have filed eoi but someone told me to fill an application on SA immigration portal .. please help me with the documents required and process .. thanks your response will be highly appreciated


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

venureddy said:


> Doxz23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


State sponsored


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Charul55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please guide me how to apply for 491 visa for SA .. I have filed eoi but someone told me to fill an application on SA immigration portal .. please help me with the documents required and process .. thanks your response will be highly appreciated


You need to first check on their website for the application process:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants

especially check on your occupation is open and it is at high points category. If it is a high point, then check on the required points. if everything is good, then you can go ahead and log your application in below while registering on their site:

https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php

Regards,
Vattic


----------



## ExploreBeyond (Mar 3, 2020)

For the family-sponsored 491 visa, does it matter in which regional state my family member lives? 

For example, for my occupation 'Actuary', Perth WA does not do state nomination (according to https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Actuary/224111.htm)
However, I have family living there and would be willing to sponsor me. Is that still okay?


----------



## AmanMehta (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes, if you are a 491 visa holders, you will be entitled with exciting benefits including Medicare facilities, applying for permanent residency visa, career prospects and other applicable benefits. 491 visa is known as provisional visa facilitates you to live and work for five years on temporary basis. All you need to satisfy the point test and furnish with other essential requirements for 491 Visa. To be eligible, a minimum 65 points out of 100 is needed to score on Australia point assessment grid.


----------



## ayir (Sep 18, 2019)

How long does it take once your application is assigned a case assessment officer? My application has been assigned a CAO on 24 Jan but have not had any response from them yet. Can someone please guide. Thanks


----------



## Shubham2916 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi, I needed to know as my employer is situated in SA and is a staffing company and they have a new project for a client coming over which is situated in Melbourne for a while and they are thinking to transfer me across. so as my employer is still situated in SA (Adelaide) will that be countable on my 491 visa or not ??


----------



## ExploreBeyond (Mar 3, 2020)

nagach said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received 491 family sponsored regional invite on 11dec. I have few queries to check which would help me to decide to proceed with 491 instead of waiting for 189(85 points for 261313 with eoi on 10 sep 2019)
> 
> ...


Hi nagach,

Did you get answers to Q1 and Q2? I have similar queries. 

Thanks,


----------



## shriya.saran08 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi ,
What is the scope for an HR advisor under 491 in Australia...what are the typical cut offs and waiting period? 
Currently at 80 points without regional sponsorship points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriya.saran08 said:


> Hi ,
> What is the scope for an HR advisor under 491 in Australia...what are the typical cut offs and waiting period?
> Currently at 80 points without regional sponsorship points


Check the sponsorship website of each state and see if your Anzsco code is in their list or not and if so, what are the conditions 

Cheers


----------



## shriya.saran08 (Mar 7, 2020)

Thank you for your response @NB
I did check out the websites , however couldn't get any.information on the cut off scores for human resources advisor in the category of region sponsored (not family)491 visa. would you know of any sources I could leverage to understand how the candidates in the 491 pool get prioritized.
Thank you


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.rdaillawarra.com.au/

https://rdacentralwest.org.au/

https://www.rdaorana.org.au/

https://rdariverina.org.au/

https://www.rdasi.org.au/

http://www.rdani.org.au/

https://www.rdamurray.org.au/

https://rdahunter.org.au/

https://www.rdanorthernrivers.org.au/

Above are the websites you need to look for in case RDA starts handling 491 Nomination. All regions are within NSW State
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriya.saran08 said:


> Thank you for your response @NB
> I did check out the websites , however couldn't get any.information on the cut off scores for human resources advisor in the category of region sponsored (not family)491 visa. would you know of any sources I could leverage to understand how the candidates in the 491 pool get prioritized.
> Thank you


491 or 190 don’t follow any set of rules
The states are free to invite anyone they like irrespective of their points or the DOE
Higher points help but are not the only criteria like 189 

Cheers


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi NB,

I have a quick questions. Some of my first cousins are asking for 491 FAmily Sponsorship. I would like to know is there any limitations in total number of people I can sponsor .? 

I want to know this because later at any point of time, if I have to sponsor my own sibling and her family- will this affect or not?

like I have used up my sponsorship quota.?
Is there anything like these kind of clause exists for family sponsorship quota?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jjacobp said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a quick questions. Some of my first cousins are asking for 491 FAmily Sponsorship. I would like to know is there any limitations in total number of people I can sponsor .?
> 
> ...


I don’t think there is any restrictions at the moment, but you never know when they might impose one

Cheers


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

NB said:


> jjacobp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...




——. Thanks mate. Cheers.


----------



## adamkaz (Jun 17, 2019)

Guys, 

Tasmania have this request below:

_1.	If you have a current application awaiting consideration or have previously applied to another Australian state or territory for state nomination or a skilled migration visa, you must attach a statement explaining why you are now applying for state nomination in Tasmania._

I can simply answer that we have applied to other states to increase our chance on securing a visa, but is this a good answer for them ? i don't think so, anyone can help ?


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

I received pre invite of 491 visa from ACT. That was quite a suprise, to be honest. Now, that it is time to decide to apply for actual invitation, I started thinking if I actually should do it or wait for 189 (85 points). Wondering whether I would be able to find a job in my field (automation/control engineer) in that state. Quick search on seek does not give much hope. Anyone has experience?


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

lemxam said:


> I received pre invite of 491 visa from ACT. That was quite a suprise, to be honest. Now, that it is time to decide to apply for actual invitation, I started thinking if I actually should do it or wait for 189 (85 points). Wondering whether I would be able to find a job in my field (automation/control engineer) in that state. Quick search on seek does not give much hope. Anyone has experience?


Congratulations...! Getting a Pre-invite is not a big deal in ACT. However, you have to prove that you have evidence on all the points which you have claimed. If you can,then it is gettable. I suggest you to go for ACT 491 rather than waiting at 85 in 189. You will get the visa grant in a quick time span.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## Varunharathi (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello all,

I have few doubts regarding 491 family sponsorship visa (victoria). I hope someone could clear these out for me.

1.My cousin is living in Melbourne and the suburb is Mickleham( 3064) which is just one suburb beside the designated area, so can there be any exemption for that? If we send a requesting letter to the DoHA.

2.The $53,000 for atleast 3 financial years restriction also applies to family sponsorship visa(491) too?

3.What does designated postcode 3430-3799 means? And like wise there are many other postcodes similar to this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Varunharathi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have few doubts regarding 491 family sponsorship visa (victoria). I hope someone could clear these out for me.
> 
> ...


1. NO
2. YES
3. You can check all the postcodes that are designated as regional here
https://www.seekvisa.com.au/regional-postcodes-after-16-nov-2019/

3430-3799 means that all postcodes between the 2 numbers ..3430, 3431, 3432 and so on till 3799

Cheers


----------



## Varunharathi (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks for the response NB.

So to make it clear I can get invited without any job offer right? Only after I get invited I need to live in the designated regional area for 3 years and work in any occupation? But make sure i'm earning more than $53,900/year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Varunharathi said:


> Thanks for the response NB.
> 
> So to make it clear I can get invited without any job offer right? Only after I get invited I need to live in the designated regional area for 3 years and work in any occupation? But make sure i'm earning more than $53,900/year.


That’s correct in general
But each state have their criteria for each Anzsco code
For some they may need job offer, for some they may not 
So you have to study the conditions of each state for your Anzsco code and then apply 

Cheers


----------



## wangrv (Mar 9, 2020)

*Switching 491 to 190*

I have received an invitation for 491 visa in WA last month and I am in process of applying for this visa. This past week I got 79 in Pte which means I now have a 90point in EOI and a much higher chance to be invited for WA sponsored 190. If I withdraw my 491 visa, will the state still invite me to apply for 190?

Does any one have similar experience? 

I will really appreciate your information! 
Thanks.


----------



## Shava (Mar 12, 2020)

I am an enrolled nurse working in regional victoria 20hr/week, on a student visa. I just want to know the chances of applying for the 491 with my occupation. Also...
1. Can i apply for 491 even though on a student visa
2. What documentation will my employer have to give besides the offer letter.


Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shava said:


> I am an enrolled nurse working in regional victoria 20hr/week, on a student visa. I just want to know the chances of applying for the 491 with my occupation. Also...
> 1. Can i apply for 491 even though on a student visa
> 2. What documentation will my employer have to give besides the offer letter.
> 
> ...


Will you be going for state sponsorship or employer sponsorship?

Cheers


----------



## Shava (Mar 12, 2020)

State sponsorship


----------



## eng_mooo (Mar 11, 2019)

hi everyone
I lodged my visa 491 foe Tas since 12/1/2020 and till now no contact from CO or any update
can anyone give me a help regarding how to contact or what i should do 

thnx


----------



## harry17 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello! I am new to this forum. 
I have applied for 491 state territory visa on 30th Nov 2019 with 75 points. My real sister (PR) lives in Sydney (not a designated area) so I cannot apply for family sponsorship. I am looking at the invitations rounds regularly and currently they are selecting candidates with 85 points but they all are from family sponsorship.

What are the chances for nomination by state? Why they are only nominating family sponsorship?
Is there any another kind of family union visa by which I can migrate to Sydney with my family?


----------



## harry17 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello
I have applied 491 state regional EOI of my own on 30th Nov 19 for NSW state with 75 points but did not contacted the state yet.
How to contact the state?
Should I also apply for other states also? I am a software engineer and I am interested in NSW coz my sister lives in Sydney.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Varunharathi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have few doubts regarding 491 family sponsorship visa (victoria). I hope someone could clear these out for me.
> 
> ...



In same situation Bro!!
My cousin is also in CRAIGIEBURN (3064) Melbourne, which is suburb just beside designated area.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry17 said:


> Hello
> I have applied 491 state regional EOI of my own on 30th Nov 19 for NSW state with 75 points but did not contacted the state yet.
> How to contact the state?
> Should I also apply for other states also? I am a software engineer and I am interested in NSW coz my sister lives in Sydney.


You have not even bothered to check if you are even eligible to get sponsorship from nsw or not

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...ation/skilled-work-regional-visa-subclass-491 https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...ation/skilled-work-regional-visa-subclass-491

As far as I can see you are not even eligible 

Research each state similarly and check

Use a plan B

Cheers


----------



## aldrinsunny (Mar 3, 2020)

ANAIN said:


> In same situation Bro!!
> My cousin is also in CRAIGIEBURN (3064) Melbourne, which is suburb just beside designated area.


same situation for me too. my uncle is in frankston(3099) which is suburb. what should we do lodged EOI with 80 points for 491. mechanical engineer .


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

aldrinsunny said:


> same situation for me too. my uncle is in frankston(3099) which is suburb. what should we do lodged EOI with 80 points for 491. mechanical engineer .


Victoria hardly invite anyone from offshore for 190 without Job Offer and we do not fulfill their 491 criteria. 
NSW stopped invitation for offshore applicant.
SA invites IT applicant only with high points on 95. 

This is what I found from different sources. Chasing this Aus dream from last 3 years, always 5 points shorts... No scope left for score improvement from offshore. Last November changes killed us. With 80 points, I think we can just hope some miracle or time to move on and explore some other country.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> aldrinsunny said:
> 
> 
> > same situation for me too. my uncle is in frankston(3099) which is suburb. what should we do lodged EOI with 80 points for 491. mechanical engineer .
> ...


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

harry17 said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum.
> I have applied for 491 state territory visa on 30th Nov 2019 with 75 points. My real sister (PR) lives in Sydney (not a designated area) so I cannot apply for family sponsorship. I am looking at the invitations rounds regularly and currently they are selecting candidates with 85 points but they all are from family sponsorship.
> 
> What are the chances for nomination by state? Why they are only nominating family sponsorship?
> Is there any another kind of family union visa by which I can migrate to Sydney with my family?


Hello Sir,

We were granted already 491 visa state sponsored last March 11, 2020.

Received an ITA for visa on January 8, 2020 then lodged our visa application by January 19, 2020
I got 70 points.


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

eng_mooo said:


> hi everyone
> I lodged my visa 491 foe Tas since 12/1/2020 and till now no contact from CO or any update
> can anyone give me a help regarding how to contact or what i should do
> 
> thnx


Nothing to do sir, just pray!

We lodge our visa in January 19, 2020 and visa granted by March 11 same year


----------



## harry17 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey thanks for providing me detailed link.
So I have to check for every state for my eligibility.
Please suggest which state is accepting 491 for software engineer occupation. I have 75 points. 
If no state is accepting now. How we come to know about their acceptance dates?


----------



## harry17 (Oct 7, 2017)

which state granted that visa?
Are you the consultants which help us in visa processing. If yes, how can I contact you?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harry17 said:


> Hey thanks for providing me detailed link.
> So I have to check for every state for my eligibility.
> Please suggest which state is accepting 491 for software engineer occupation. I have 75 points.
> If no state is accepting now. How we come to know about their acceptance dates?


There is no short cut 
You have to keep looking
If you don’t have the time or inclination, appoint a reputed Mara agent
He will charge you fees but he will advise you 

Cheers


----------



## 491VISA (Mar 14, 2020)

*Points for employment.*

I have 5.5 years of experience in my nominated occupation. VETASSESS, in their skill assessment (positive) gave me 4.5 years of experience. While filling EOI for 491, shall I use actual date of starting my employment or Date deemed skilled as of VETASSESS?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

491VISA said:


> I have 5.5 years of experience in my nominated occupation. VETASSESS, in their skill assessment (positive) gave me 4.5 years of experience. While filling EOI for 491, shall I use actual date of starting my employment or Date deemed skilled as of VETASSESS?
> 
> Thank you.


The 1 year deducted by Vetassess should be shown as non relevant in the EOI 
Only the 4.5 years portion allowed by vetassess should be shown as relevant 

Cheers


----------



## 491VISA (Mar 14, 2020)

NB said:


> The 1 year deducted by Vetassess should be shown as non relevant in the EOI
> Only the 4.5 years portion allowed by vetassess should be shown as relevant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for reply, 

There is no option in EOI to fill relevant and non-relevant employment dates. It only asks "Date of beginning" to "end date" 

please advise


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello Everyone!

Good day to all.

First of all thanks God, we have received our visa grant last March 11, 2020. And we are planning to move before end of March this year.

Would like to ask to those from Philippines who have 489/491visa who already travelled to Australia if what are the things needed before boarding or what are the things needed by the Immigration Officer?
Do we need to seek for certificates or PDOS to owwa or poea or any government agencies?

Thank you for answering.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

491VISA said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> There is no option in EOI to fill relevant and non-relevant employment dates. It only asks "Date of beginning" to "end date"
> 
> please advise


You can mark each employment as relevant or non relevant 
Look carefully

Cheers


----------



## JadeJerry (Feb 12, 2020)

Dear all,
I'm having 95 points for 491 and been invited to apply for 491 with family sponsorship. The person is living in rural Victoria.
Questions:
1.Can we go to perth/Adelaide directly and plan to be working there since its also a regional area
2.Being the primary holder - can i ask my partner ( who would be the secondary holder) only to be in Australia, and i be still not there?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JadeJerry said:


> Dear all,
> I'm having 95 points for 491 and been invited to apply for 491 with family sponsorship. The person is living in rural Victoria.
> Questions:
> 1.Can we go to perth/Adelaide directly and plan to be working there since its also a regional area
> 2.Being the primary holder - can i ask my partner ( who would be the secondary holder) only to be in Australia, and i be still not there?


1. YES
2. You will have to see the conditions in the grant letter
Sometimes they put a condition that secondary cannot enter without primary

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Realy85 said:


> ANAIN said:
> 
> 
> > Victoria hardly invite anyone from offshore for 190 without Job Offer and we do not fulfill their 491 criteria.
> ...


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

what is the current processing time for 491 visa


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

Good day everyone,

I got my my 491 visa grant on 12th March. I live in Brisbane and I need to move to WA as my sister living in Perth sponsored me.

My question is, can I stay in Brisbane for 3 more months and then move? I believe my 491 visa will come into effect when I land in Perth. Also, what are the other procedures such as applying for medicare and things like that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

*ACT Canberra 491 Invitation*

Hi ,

Just received an invitation to apply for ACT 491.

We applied late January through a migration agent.

If anyone here can help me out with the below questions:

1. What would be the timeline between visa grant and date to permanently move? Do we get the 4 years after first entry like 189/190?

2. can we switch to another regional area (say perth) under this visa from ACT?

3. Is Canberra a good soil for Mechanical Engineers?

4. 189 @ 80 points; 190 @ 85 points, should we wait??

Thanks a lot in advance.

Cheers

Chin
ANZSCO: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
491: 95 points including nomination
ACT Matrix score: 6


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

Is it possible that 491 visa will be paused due to the fact that Prime Minister Scott Morrison has announced a travel ban on *all non-residents and non-Australian citizens* coming into Australia from 9:00pm AEDT on Friday?
I suppose 189/190 visas=residents, but for 491 holders this ban may affect


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

can anyone please help and respond to my query: 

I received an invite for the family sponsored visa-491 against software Engineer (261313). my family sponsor who is my brother is currently living in Wollongong-NSW and I have searched that no relevant jobs are available there for my profession. the question in that Can I move to Perth after getting the 491 visa or is that mandatory to stay in the same region and state of my sponsored relative for first three years ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can anyone please help and respond to my query:
> 
> I received an invite for the family sponsored visa-491 against software Engineer (261313). my family sponsor who is my brother is currently living in Wollongong-NSW and I have searched that no relevant jobs are available there for my profession. the question in that Can I move to Perth after getting the 491 visa or is that mandatory to stay in the same region and state of my sponsored relative for first three years ?


You can live and work in any regional area in Australia 
There is no restriction , except that it should be regional

Cheers


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> You can live and work in any regional area in Australia
> There is no restriction , except that it should be regional
> 
> Cheers



Can you please share any formal reference on it so I could make a decision on it and move towards the visa application process ? 

your help will be highly appreciated NB,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Can you please share any formal reference on it so I could make a decision on it and move towards the visa application process ?
> 
> your help will be highly appreciated NB,


Consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

*rohan11*



NB said:


> Consult a Mara agent
> 
> Cheers


can you please provide the info of any competent MARA agent as the one available in my country doesn't have much information. Thanks 

I found the following reference on this topic: but it is for 491- skilled work regional visa. the confusion is that does it applicable to 491-family sponsored as as well against which I am invited. because there are 2 tracks of 491. (1-regional sponsored, 2-family sponsored )

-------------------------------- 491 Visa----------------------------------------------
"The visa validity period is 5 years. Conditions, namely 8579 will be imposed which will enforce the government’s intentions that visa holders live, work and study only in regional areas. Visa holders may move between regional areas. Regional areas are defined as any area excluding Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. Important change: Perth and Gold Coast are classified as regional areas. You may work in any occupation and for any employer in line with the work and residence conditions attached to your visa."

Condition 8579
(1) If the visa is a Subclass 491 (Skilled Work Regional (Provisional)) visa, the holder, while in Australia, must live, work and study only in a part of Australia that was a designated regional area at the time the visa was granted.

Meaning applicants can move between regional areas however each state/territory may have its own requirements. We recommend making enquiries through the state/territory before moving to another region for the same reasons mentioned above.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> can you please provide the info of any competent MARA agent as the one available in my country doesn't have much information. Thanks
> 
> I found the following reference on this topic: but it is for 491- skilled work regional visa. the confusion is that does it applicable to 491-family sponsored as as well against which I am invited. because there are 2 tracks of 491. (1-regional sponsored, 2-family sponsored )
> 
> ...


You can google and search
I don’t have specific names

Cheers


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi
Can you provide the information required for 491 Family sponsorship.
My first cousin lives in Melbourne Regional area and I would want him to sponsor me under 491.
I would like to know what are the documents required and what steps needs to be taken to submit an application for 491 Family sponsorship.

ANZSCO 261112 Systems Analyst
EOI:
189 80 Points
190 NSW 85 Points 
DOE December 2019


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

smmammen said:


> Hi
> Can you provide the information required for 491 Family sponsorship.
> My first cousin lives in Melbourne Regional area and I would want him to sponsor me under 491.
> I would like to know what are the documents required and what steps needs to be taken to submit an application for 491 Family sponsorship.
> ...




Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane are not the regional areas. As per my knowledge, the sponsor shouldn't be living in those three cities and the process is same as of 189. once you mentioned the 491- family sponsored visa in EOI then it will ask the details of your sponsored relative.


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

rohan11 said:


> Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane are not the regional areas. As per my knowledge, the sponsor shouldn't be living in those three cities and the process is same as of 189. once you mentioned the 491- family sponsored visa in EOI then it will ask the details of your sponsored relative.


as i mentioned.. my cousin is residing in regional Melbourne. his postcode is regional melbourne. My question is to know what all documents would be required? he is my first cousin..document collection can be a uphill task..i just want to be prepared ahead.

If anyone has got 491 sponsored visa..can you please provide some insight??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smmammen said:


> as i mentioned.. my cousin is residing in regional Melbourne. his postcode is regional melbourne. My question is to know what all documents would be required? he is my first cousin..document collection can be a uphill task..i just want to be prepared ahead.
> 
> If anyone has got 491 sponsored visa..can you please provide some insight??


Here you go

Sponsor documents
If you are being sponsored, provide:
Skilled Work Regional (class PS) 491 (provisional) visa Sponsor declaration (224KB PDF) completed by your sponsor
proof that your sponsor is an eligible relative
proof that your sponsor has turned 18
proof that your sponsor is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen
proof that your sponsor is usually resident in a designated area of Australia
To prove that your sponsor is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen, provide:
citizenship certificate, or
passport bio-data page
To prove your sponsor is usually resident in a designated area of Australia, documents you can provide include, but are not limited to:
drivers licence
mortgage/tenancy agreements
utility bills
To prove the sponsor's relationship with you, documents you can provide include, but are not limited to:
birth certificate
marriage certificates
death certificates
adoption certificates
family status certificates or family books if officially issued and maintained

Cheers


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Here you go
> 
> Sponsor documents
> If you are being sponsored, provide:
> ...


oh NB...thank you so much.. i really searched a lot of places but wasnt able to find the exact detail. thank you again

one last question.. we are indians. and he is my 1st cousin from my fathers side.. what document (in india) would i have to submit to show that this father and my father are brothers? would old passports do?


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

HI 

is there anyone who have received the 491 visa invitation and planing to proceed further on it ? 

requesting you to please let me know as I need an important discussion. 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smmammen said:


> oh NB...thank you so much.. i really searched a lot of places but wasnt able to find the exact detail. thank you again
> 
> one last question.. we are indians. and he is my 1st cousin from my fathers side.. what document (in india) would i have to submit to show that this father and my father are brothers? would old passports do?


Passports of both fathers showing same name of parents should suffice
If both the parents are alive, then AAdhaar card will also do 

Cheers


----------



## vicvic (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi,

Under the 491 visa, there is a condition 8579 which requires the visa holder to live, study and work in an area that is on the list of designated regional areas in an instrument.
I would like to know if I got an job offer from a company registered in Sydney, but they allow me to work from home, which is in regional area, would this be allowed under the 491 condition? What evidence I need to provide for the work location in such case? Thank you.


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

The main idea of 491 visa is development rural/regional areas, not Sydney companies. Business must move from Sydney to the regions, and not vice versa. So answer is obvious- not


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

*rohan11*



Dub_2006 said:


> The main idea of 491 visa is development rural/regional areas, not Sydney companies. Business must move from Sydney to the regions, and not vice versa. So answer is obvious- not


yes you are right that the home and office location should be a designated area only. but the only question is that can anyone live and work to any other designated region instead of his sponsored relative region? 

As my 491- family sponsor is living in Wollongong-NSW as there are no relevant jobs to my profession in that region so can I move to other designated region like Perth and Canberra for work ? If yes then what will be the process after getting the 491-family sponsored visa ? currently I got invitation and can only proceed after getting the clarification on the said query, 

Meanwhile, I am also looking for MARA agent who could guid me in this matter, does anyone can tell me the reputation of Seekvisa consultants ?


----------



## vicvic (Dec 5, 2019)

rohan11 said:


> yes you are right that the home and office location should be a designated area only. but the only question is that can anyone live and work to any other designated region instead of his sponsored relative region?
> 
> As my 491- family sponsor is living in Wollongong-NSW as there are no relevant jobs to my profession in that region so can I move to other designated region like Perth and Canberra for work ? If yes then what will be the process after getting the 491-family sponsored visa ? currently I got invitation and can only proceed after getting the clarification on the said query,
> 
> Meanwhile, I am also looking for MARA agent who could guid me in this matter, does anyone can tell me the reputation of Seekvisa consultants ?


I don't use their service but they are answering the question you have: https://www.australiavisa.com/immigration-news/relocating-areas-on-your-491-visa/
Please keep us posted with your results!


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

vicvic said:


> I don't use their service but they are answering the question you have: https://www.australiavisa.com/immigration-news/relocating-areas-on-your-491-visa/
> Please keep us posted with your results!


thank you very much vicvic , you shared a very helpful page. they clearly mentioned that anyone can move and work to any DRA as there are no specific condition to live only in the sponsored DRA. 

but they explained the 2 conditions (8580 And 8581) in such a scary way that everyone will think a lot before applying 491. 

the ones who will travel on this visa in future would only explain their experiences as its a very new track. :confused2:


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

I received a confirmation from ISCAH that 491-family sponsored visa allow you to live and work in any designated region and it is not mandatory to live only in the same city as your sponsor. 

I need one more confirmation, if someone has any idea then please help: 

Q. After completing the first three years on 491, once someone will go for 191 to get the PR then the three years of 491 will count in the PR or not ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> I received a confirmation from ISCAH that 491-family sponsored visa allow you to live and work in any designated region and it is not mandatory to live only in the same city as your sponsor.
> 
> I need one more confirmation, if someone has any idea then please help:
> 
> Q. After completing the first three years on 491, once someone will go for 191 to get the PR then the three years of 491 will count in the PR or not ?


The 3 years you have lived on 491 , how can it be counted for PR

You PR clock will start from the date it is granted to you

Cheers


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> The 3 years you have lived on 491 , how can it be counted for PR
> 
> You PR clock will start from the date it is granted to you
> 
> Cheers



it means that on 491 track. it will take minimum 7 years (3 years of 491 + 4 years of PR after getting 191) to be eligible for citizenship ?


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

rohan11 said:


> it means that on 491 track. it will take minimum 7 years (3 years of 491 + 4 years of PR after getting 191) to be eligible for citizenship ?


+2...3 years
after 3 years (491 visa) and applying for a 191 visa, you can get it in 2 years.
after applying for citizenship you can get it in 1-... years

to sum up, citizenship= 9-10 years at least


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Dub_2006 said:


> +2...3 years
> after 3 years (491 visa) and applying for a 191 visa, you can get it in 2 years.
> after applying for citizenship you can get it in 1-... years
> 
> to sum up, citizenship= 9-10 years at least


Thanks for the information. 

so its means that to get 191 it would take 1-2 years then your status will convert to PR. 
but after getting 191 when you become eligible to apply for the citizenship ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> so its means that to get 191 it would take 1-2 years then your status will convert to PR.
> but after getting 191 when you become eligible to apply for the citizenship ?


You are confusing a very simple issue
You need total 4 years stay in Australia under any visa, out of which at least 1 year should be as PR to be eligible for citizenship 
As you would have spent considerable time under 491, as soon as you complete 1 year as PR holder, you would be eligible to apply for citizenship 

I am presuming that you would not be the out of Australia of maximum 1 year 

Cheers


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> You are confusing a very simple issue
> You need total 4 years stay in Australia under any visa, out of which at least 1 year should be as PR to be eligible for citizenship
> As you would have spent considerable time under 491, as soon as you complete 1 year as PR holder, you would be eligible to apply for citizenship
> 
> ...


Thank you very much NB for your comments as you are always very supportive and informative. 

I am very clear with the point now. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Thank you very much NB for your comments as you are always very supportive and informative.
> 
> I am very clear with the point now. Thanks


I hope your next question will not be how many guests I can bring to my citizenship ceremony


Cheers


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*491 family sponsored VISA*

HI All, 

After getting 491 Family sponsored VISA, Following questions :

1. If VISA holder gets Job offer with Infosys India and was placed in Client location which is in Designated regional area of Australia.
My question here is as per the work conditions, would they (government) consider Infosys Australia address or Client location as work location ? Is it possible to work like this on 491 Visa ?

2. Work from home for a company located in Sydney on its payroll is allowed or not for 491 VISA holders ?

Regards,
Avinash.


----------



## jeffreyyip (Jan 6, 2020)

does anyone know when NSW 491 will be open for application?


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> I hope your next question will not be how many guests I can bring to my citizenship ceremony
> 
> 
> Cheers


Just love your sarcastic punchlines.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> Just love your sarcastic punchlines.


What else can I do
He has not even applied for 491 , not even qualified to apply for PR , not got his PR and yet he is worried when he will get his citizenship 

He is worried about an thats 6-7 years away
Cheers


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> What else can I do
> He has not even applied for 491 , not even qualified to apply for PR , not got his PR and yet he is worried when he will get his citizenship
> 
> He is worried about an thats 6-7 years away
> Cheers


Dude take is easy, 

Its my right to clear all the concerns before applying any visa, everyone should has its plan A and Plan B because its the matter of future as you always advise everyone to make your research. I have a lot of friends and family members in Australia but they don't know much as 491 is a completely new track. even I made a detail conversation with MARA agent to understand the each clause of this visa, 

If you find any question foolish then don’t answer it and ignore it. but after helping someone don’t punch jokes to ruin the given wishes and good gestures. 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> Dude take is easy,
> 
> Its my right to clear all the concerns before applying any visa, everyone should has its plan A and Plan B because its the matter of future as you always advise everyone to make your research. I have a lot of friends and family members in Australia but they don't know much as 491 is a completely new track. even I made a detail conversation with MARA agent to understand the each clause of this visa,
> 
> ...


Take a joke in the right spirit 
In these tense times, a little humour helps
I have not commented anything personal or derogatory 
As you cannot take such a light humour also , I will make sure that I don’t answer any of your questions in future



Cheers


----------



## zainkhan113 (Sep 2, 2019)

As you've had a discussion with MARA agent, please tell if we are allowed to move between different regional areas on a 491 visa? Do we need state permission and what is the procedure to obtain it?


----------



## zainkhan113 (Sep 2, 2019)

rohan11 said:


> Dude take is easy,
> 
> Its my right to clear all the concerns before applying any visa, everyone should has its plan A and Plan B because its the matter of future as you always advise everyone to make your research. I have a lot of friends and family members in Australia but they don't know much as 491 is a completely new track. even I made a detail conversation with MARA agent to understand the each clause of this visa,
> 
> ...


As you've had a discussion with MARA agent, please tell if we are allowed to move between different regional areas on a 491 visa? Do we need state permission and what is the procedure to obtain it?


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*491 visa*

HI All,

After getting 491 Family sponsored VISA, Following questions :

1. If VISA holder gets Job offer with Infosys India and was placed in Client location which is in Designated regional area of Australia.
My question here is as per the work conditions, would they (government) consider Infosys Australia address or Client location as work location ? Is it possible to work like this on 491 Visa ?

2. Work from home for a company located in Sydney on its payroll is allowed or not for 491 VISA holders ?

Regards,
Avinash.


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*491 eoi*

Hi All, 

If we have an EOI lodged with passport number XXXX and later updated my passport to YYYY , Do i need to drop my existing EOI or is there any provision to update my EOI latest passport number. Is it something they consider passport number or Just name and other details ?

Please leave your reply as soon as possible.

Regards,
Avinash.


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

OMG... How is it possible to get 491 regional visa and only after that interested in about working conditions in Sydney? First of all you should have explored this matter and only after that to have applied for visa.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jobs4avinash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If we have an EOI lodged with passport number XXXX and later updated my passport to YYYY , Do i need to drop my existing EOI or is there any provision to update my EOI latest passport number. Is it something they consider passport number or Just name and other details ?
> 
> ...


The passport number cannot be edited in the EOI 

You can apply with your new passport number when you get the invite 
It’s nothing to be worried about as long as you have the old passport with you

Cheers


----------



## Catto928 (Mar 26, 2020)

*Is 80 points enough for 491?*

Hi all,

Been a reader for this forum in a while, want to share with you guys that I am very disappointed I have just failed the CCL test where I purposely flew to Australia to take in early 2020. I lost 5 marks. 

Please help me, now my marks is 80. Before I submit my EOI to SA 491, what is the chance of getting invitation? (high/ low?)

ANZCO Code: 225212 ICT Business Development Manager
Marks: 80

Thank you very much.


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

Catto928 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a reader for this forum in a while, want to share with you guys that I am very disappointed I have just failed the CCL test where I purposely flew to Australia to take in early 2020. I lost 5 marks.
> 
> ...



Got my invitation and 491 visa grant with 70 points

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Doxz23 said:


> Got my invitation and 491 visa grant with 70 points
> 
> Cheers!


Give your state, Anzsco code and onshore or offshore , if you want the post to be useful

Cheers


----------



## Catto928 (Mar 26, 2020)

Doxz23 said:


> Got my invitation and 491 visa grant with 70 points
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks so much for your reply!
Can you tell me what is your Anzsco Code? Onshore/offshore? Which state and EOI submitted date pls, thanks!


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

*!!!!!!!!!!*

Due to COVID-19 crisis, BSMQ has temporarily closed OFFSHORE processing for subclass 491 (25 March 2020).
BSMQ is open to nominations for ONSHORE subclass 491 applicants who continue to meet *Queensland* state nomination criteria.


In response to the evolving COVID-19 outbreak Migration NT will stop accepting OFFSHORE General Skilled Migration applications for the *Northern Territory* nomination effective from 12 midnight on Tuesday 24 March 2020 until further notice.

waiting for similar measures for other states...


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

NB said:


> Doxz23 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my invitation and 491 visa grant with 70 points
> ...


ANZCO 121111
Tasmania
Offshore


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone share a format of Statutory Declaration or link?

I will not get reference letter from one of my Employer.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajwant said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone share a format of Statutory Declaration or link?
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code for better response 

Cheers


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

Its 223111 (Human Resource Adviser)

I am planning to submit an Employment letter, Pay slips, Tax Documents and Record of Employment(This is a document employer send to Service Canada that the employee left the organization). Please suggest any other documents.


----------



## skilledlove (Feb 18, 2020)

Dub_2006 said:


> *!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Due to COVID-19 crisis, BSMQ has temporarily closed OFFSHORE processing for subclass 491 (25 March 2020).
> BSMQ is open to nominations for ONSHORE subclass 491 applicants who continue to meet *Queensland* state nomination criteria.
> ...



I got an invitation to apply on Friday 27th March from Qld. 
Does this mean they will not be processing applications that they have already invited


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

skilledlove said:


> I got an invitation to apply on Friday 27th March from Qld.
> Does this mean they will not be processing applications that they have already invited


I think all those who have been issued invites, will be processed
If you don’t have to pay any processing fees, then apply straightaway 
You lose nothing even if they don’t process 
If there is a processing fee involved, then drop them an email and reconfirm before making the fees payment

Cheers


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

Catto928 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a reader for this forum in a while, want to share with you guys that I am very disappointed I have just failed the CCL test where I purposely flew to Australia to take in early 2020. I lost 5 marks.
> 
> ...


Hi Catto928,

I am planning to travel Australia to give CCL test but had to postponed due to covid 19. Do you mind to tell what are the challenges you faced for CCL test and any advice for first timer like me? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi guys,

If I get my family sponsored 491 grant and I am unable to move due to current circumstances of pandemic, what shall I do? I am not planning to move all the way to a different state. But it is still difficult to move to a regional area in the same state in this time. How long I can stay in the current place before moving to a regional area after my 491 visa grant?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Catto928 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a reader for this forum in a while, want to share with you guys that I am very disappointed I have just failed the CCL test where I purposely flew to Australia to take in early 2020. I lost 5 marks.
> 
> ...


You have already completed the process 
You have spent all the money, time and energy required
So you anyways submit the application as you have nothing more to lose

Cheers


----------



## Catto928 (Mar 26, 2020)

sriharsa007 said:


> Hi Catto928,
> 
> I am planning to travel Australia to give CCL test but had to postponed due to covid 19. Do you mind to tell what are the challenges you faced for CCL test and any advice for first timer like me?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hi!

Before I flew to take the CCL test, I didn't take any courses but I force myself to listen to more English news and then I will translate them in my own language. Are you applying for 491 too? When will you be taking the CCL test?

Cheers


----------



## sriharsa007 (Aug 3, 2019)

Catto928 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before I flew to take the CCL test, I didn't take any courses but I force myself to listen to more English news and then I will translate them in my own language. Are you applying for 491 too? When will you be taking the CCL test?
> 
> Cheers


I am applying for both 491 and 189, scheduled the test on July hoping Covid 19 will normalise by that time.
do you think this website is good enough for preparation? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6XB2G0tnT5jLkdWs5u2HQ


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

sriharsa007 said:


> I am applying for both 491 and 189, scheduled the test on July hoping Covid 19 will normalise by that time.
> do you think this website is good enough for preparation? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6XB2G0tnT5jLkdWs5u2HQ


In addition you can use this as a resource for your preparation ''ccltutorials.online'' 
I used it to prepare and successfully cleared my CCL test. All you have to do is create an account and you will have access to 7 sample tests along with advanced vocabulary that are appropriate to real life scenarios in Australia.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone offshore received a 491 grant after the travel ban 20March? Just double checking DHA is still issueing grants or has stopped altogether. Thank you!


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

Can Human Resource Adviser 223111 apply for 491 under family sponsorship. 
When I follow the link on the official website, for the occupation list. I reach a Legislative Instrument document which have no information on 491 specifically. 

My occupation is in the ROL list.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajwant said:


> Can Human Resource Adviser 223111 apply for 491 under family sponsorship.
> When I follow the link on the official website, for the occupation list. I reach a Legislative Instrument document which have no information on 491 specifically.
> 
> My occupation is in the ROL list.


Unfortunately 223111 is not eligible for family sponsorship under 491

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Human-Resource-Adviser/223111.htm

Cheers


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you NB, I had seen this one and looked like they copied this from anzscosearch.com.
I wanted to validate with the official website information and this is not mentioned anywhere in their website nor their Legislative Instrument documents(or maybe I did not understand it)

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019C00855


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajwant said:


> Thank you NB, I had seen this one and looked like they copied this from anzscosearch.com.
> I wanted to validate with the official website information and this is not mentioned anywhere in their website nor their Legislative Instrument documents(or maybe I did not understand it)
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019C00855


You should consult a Mara agent to be sure

Cheers


----------



## Lancenathan0012 (Jan 4, 2020)

I would like to inquire if someone who here is an offshore applicant have received their grants in March or April 2020. 

Based on the data from immi-tracker,

the lastest grant is 19 March 2020 and lodge on 27 January 2020


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*491 family sponsored VISA*

HI All,

Currently AUS government is Inviting 491 - Family sponsored Visa or not ?

After getting 491 Family sponsored VISA, Following questions :

1. If VISA holder gets Job offer with Infosys India and was placed in Client location which is in Designated regional area of Australia.
My question here is as per the work conditions, would they (government) consider Infosys Australia address or Client location as work location ? Is it possible to work like this on 491 Visa ?

2. Work from home for a company located in Sydney on its payroll is allowed or not for 491 VISA holders ?


Regards,
Avinash.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jobs4avinash said:


> HI All,
> 
> Currently AUS government is Inviting 491 - Family sponsored Visa or not ?
> 
> ...


491 family sponsorship invites is given along with the 189 invitation round
It happens once a month and should continue to happen

As far as working in client location is concerned, it’s a tricky situation 
You should consult a Mara agent 
Moreover Infosys themselves have access to the best visa lawyers and they will also tell you if you can work on that visa or not before they depute you
Have you spoken to hr in Infosys?

Cheers


----------



## lisac99 (Apr 25, 2019)

*Processing Time*

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone has a rough estimate of the timeline to get an invite from home affairs after you've submitted all the documents to BSMQ (Queensland state governing body)?

I luckily received an invite from the state body last week, submitted all documents today. Do you know how long it takes for BSMQ to approve?

Thanks!

Occupation: Finance manager and onshore. EOI was submitted early January 2020. 80 points.


----------



## abdulrehman917 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi

I am currently on my temporary residency and I am a motor mechanic (general) who has been working at Nissan Australia for one and a half years. I am thinking about lodging the 491 Visa and have a few questions in my mind. I would be thankful if ex-pats help me in finding the answers.

-There is a requirement for having 20,000$ in your bank account for the Victoria State nomination. I currently have a few credit cards and my question is if DOHA accepts the credit cards as well.

-If I get the job offer letter issued by Nissan or any other company, do I have to start my job before Victoria grants 491?

- Is it compulsory to start working in the nominated occupation after Victoria grants 491 or can I do a job in any other occupation?

I will appreciate your response.

Thanks
AB


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

*Waiting response from SA 491 State Sponsorship*

Hi All,

I understand applying as an Accountant is regarded currently as the hardest occupation to immigrate into Australia. However, after being in Aus for 7 years and ALSO working within my field (21 months and counting) within my nominated occupation), I decided that a 491 state sponsored in South Australia (SA) would be most realistic for me.

As of 27/03/20, Migration SA has stated that all Pro-Rata occupations will only be eligible for 491 visas as 190 quotas have been met. I have no issue with that. 

Q: Since I have met strict requirements of 12 months working experience in SA within my nominated occupation and have provided a valid work reference with my employer more than happy to be my referee. But, how long until I receive a response from Migration SA?

Q2: What specifically do State nominations check on after an application has been made? Other than the validity of your application?

Q3: If I receive an invitation and then apply for it immediately, will I be granted a bridging visa automatically? My student visa will expire end of July 2020.

Q4: Migation SA's website states Accountants must have 3 years valid work experience in their nominated occupation. By end of my visa, I will have 2 years' domestic work exp. Being 1 year short, how likely would they see me as a likely candidate? Has anyone heard of exceptions made to onshore applicants? 

Q5: Is preference given to onshore applicants over offshore? Especially if onshore has been in Aus legally for a number of years?


ANZSCO- 221111 (Accountant -General)
EOI: 189 - 85 PTS / 190 - 90 PTS / 491 - 100 PTS
DOE: 23 MAR 2020
Age: 25 years: 30
PTE : 20
Education: 15
Aus Study Req: 5
Aus Work exp : 5
Never Married/Single : 10
On-shore applicant.

(I completed a Bachelor in Sydney and then moved to Adelaide for a Masters degree + work. Will complete course in July 2020. Therefore, will get a further 5 points for regional study experience - course is 2 years)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I understand applying as an Accountant is regarded currently as the hardest occupation to immigrate into Australia. However, after being in Aus for 7 years and ALSO working within my field (21 months and counting) within my nominated occupation), I decided that a 491 state sponsored in South Australia (SA) would be most realistic for me.
> 
> ...


Why doesn’t the employer sponsor you directly under 494 ?
Have you explored that possibility?

Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

NB said:


> Why doesn’t the employer sponsor you directly under 494 ?
> Have you explored that possibility?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Firstly, thanks for replying back.

It comes down to the minimum salary for the occupation. My employer will need to increase my annual salary and then sponsor my visa. I cannot guarantee that he will agree to that. 

I work in Insolvency (a specialty of accounting which according to my employer is difficult to obtain experienced workers due to high turnover). He couldn't believe Insolvency Accountant wasn't a separate occupation. It might be moving forward as because of the virus, our industry is sadly booming :/

I am aware that I could always come into an arrangement with him regarding the visa fees but, am not sure about if he'll be OK with the raise. It's a substantial amount hence my focus on 491.

But how would my application fare otherwise?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for replying back.
> 
> ...


Your Anzsco code is unfortunately the most fiercely contested code as you have said yourself

So no one can predict the sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## abdulrehman917 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi NB

I am currently on my temporary residency and I am a motor mechanic (general) and have been working at Nissan Australia for one and a half years. I am thinking about lodging the 491 Visa and have a few questions in my mind. I would be thankful if ex-pats help me find the answers.

-There is a requirement for having 20,000$ in your bank account for the Victoria State nomination. I currently have a few credit cards and my question is if DOHA accepts the credit cards as well.

I will appreciate your response.

Thanks
AB


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> If a 491 visa is issued to a primary applicant along with a family, do the family(spouse and kids) also need to stay and work in regional area for 3 yrs, for them to be eligible for 191 PR application, apart from the primary applicant staying, working and earning 53$k in the regional area.. Can I have them in stay in India after their first entry and bring them as necessary?


Hi All, I request anyone who knows the answer to this query to respond.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## kinjal13 (Jul 8, 2019)

*PCC for 491 visa application*

Hi,
I am collecting documents to lodge my 491 visa application and have one query. 

I have already applied for Indian PCC and I'm waiting for it. Could I submit "evidence of intention to obtain"- application fee received & under processing document for this- or I need to wait till I receive PCC to lodge my application?

TIA,
Kinjal


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinjal13 said:


> Hi,
> I am collecting documents to lodge my 491 visa application and have one query.
> 
> I have already applied for Indian PCC and I'm waiting for it. Could I submit "evidence of intention to obtain"- application fee received & under processing document for this- or I need to wait till I receive PCC to lodge my application?
> ...


You can submit your application 
You can upload the PCC when you get it

Cheers


----------



## remya. (Jan 13, 2020)

Good Evening friends

Have anyone one read this?

Temporary visa holders who are unable to support themselves under these arrangements over the next six months are strongly encouraged to return home. For these individuals it's time to go home, and they should make arrangements as quickly as possible.



https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au/davidcoleman/Pages/Coronavirus-and-Temporary-Visa-holders.aspx


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello Friends. I have few questions regarding NT 491. Can anyone help me on these questions ?
I have received Skill Assessment from Engineers Australia for 8 years as Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914 IELTS R7 , S7 , W6.5 , L7 . So basically no points for IELTS. However I am planning to take PTE. 491 - 75 Points 191 - 65 Points
1. I have 75 points and submitted EOI for NT as well as other states by selecting 191 option and 491 option. Do I have any kind of a chance to get an invitation for these points ? 
2. Do I have to fill NT state application form in order to get an invitation which cost AUD300 ? If pay , Will there be any kind a positive gravity on my application ?
3. Can I submit a business plan to NT government to obtain 491 ? 
Thanks in advance
Danushka


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

danu11534 said:


> Hello Friends. I have few questions regarding NT 491. Can anyone help me on these questions ?
> I have received Skill Assessment from Engineers Australia for 8 years as Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914 IELTS R7 , S7 , W6.5 , L7 . So basically no points for IELTS. However I am planning to take PTE. 491 - 75 Points 191 - 65 Points
> 1. I have 75 points and submitted EOI for NT as well as other states by selecting 191 option and 491 option. Do I have any kind of a chance to get an invitation for these points ?
> 2. Do I have to fill NT state application form in order to get an invitation which cost AUD300 ? If pay , Will there be any kind a positive gravity on my application ?
> ...


Hi Danushka

233914 is not on Northern Territory Migration Occupation List
They removed it in Nov'19

Regards


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

gurdeep001 said:


> Hi Danushka
> 
> 233914 is not on Northern Territory Migration Occupation List
> They removed it in Nov'19
> ...


Hello Gurdeep
But in the state web site I found below statement and 233914 is available in the combined list. 

"You may still apply for NT Government nomination even if your occupation is NOT on the NT Migration Occupations List if:

your occupation is listed on the Department of Home Affairs combined current list of eligible skilled occupations, and
your occupation is identified as being eligible for subclass 491 or subclass 190 visa, and
you provide strong evidence of good employment prospects in the NT in your skilled occupation or you are an eligible NT graduate." 

Please advise.


----------



## tikitiki (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi guys

I've just a job offer in regional Victoria as an accountant with salary of $54000

Anyone knows how long does it take for Vic nomination to be processed. Website says 12 months but anyone has the real timeline? 

Anyone knows a good agent who can handle 491 case promptly? My visa expires in July

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tikitiki said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've just a job offer in regional Victoria as an accountant with salary of $54000
> 
> ...


An agent can not expedite the processing
At best he can apply ASAP and upload the required documents at the first instance
Other then that, they can play no other role

I Do not know from where you have got the time frame of 12 months
VIC will take upto 12 weeks to process your sponsorship and generally DHA takes 3 month’s thereafter 

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Does anyone has any idea regarding the following notes in the immiaccount on the front page? Does this means no one should apply for visa at the moment? 


Alert:
Travel restrictions to Australia are currently in place – see the Department's website prior to travel and for the latest information.

Important notice

Strict travel restrictions are in place for certain countries due to COVID-19. You should not apply for any visa until checking the latest information.

If you are an immediate family member of either an Australian citizen or permanent resident, you may be eligible to apply for a Visitor Visa (Subclass 600).

If your visa was granted after 1 February 2020 and you are affected by the current travel restrictions, you will not be able to check your visa details and conditions using Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) until the restrictions are lifted. You should refer to your visa grant letter or check here in ImmiAccount.


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I am an offshore candidate with 80 points (without state nomination) with anzsco code 225113 (Marketing specialist). I had applied for NSW 190 last November, but haven't had an ITA yet. Now, my occupation has moved from Medium to Low category and I believe NSW is pretty much done for the year. 

I am considering applying for 491 to NSW, which would make my score 95. I tried to find out the cut off 
for Marketing specialist in 491 in NSW or any other state, but couldn't find anything. Can someone shed some light on this please? Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamer05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am an offshore candidate with 80 points (without state nomination) with anzsco code 225113 (Marketing specialist). I had applied for NSW 190 last November, but haven't had an ITA yet. Now, my occupation has moved from Medium to Low category and I believe NSW is pretty much done for the year.
> 
> ...


You have anyways completed the process
So if you are willing to live in regionals, just make a new EOI and apply
Don’t break your head to see the cutoffs etc as you don’t lose anything by applying 

Cheers


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

dreamer05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am an offshore candidate with 80 points (without state nomination) with anzsco code 225113 (Marketing specialist). I had applied for NSW 190 last November, but haven't had an ITA yet. Now, my occupation has moved from Medium to Low category and I believe NSW is pretty much done for the year.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention, some states like Queensland have removed this occupation from their list. I had already filed an EOI for it, but does this removal mean I must file a fresh EOI when it reopens? I'd appreciate any help here! Thanks!


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

NB said:


> You have anyways completed the process
> So if you are willing to live in regionals, just make a new EOI and apply
> Don’t break your head to see the cutoffs etc as you don’t lose anything by applying
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your prompt response! Must it be a separate EOI for each state? Would it still be valid in the next financial year for them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamer05 said:


> Thank you for your prompt response! Must it be a separate EOI for each state? Would it still be valid in the next financial year for them?


You can do it together, you can do it separate 
Your choice
Submit the EOIs and then keep researching the websites of each states to check if you have to make new EOIs or not

Cheers


----------



## ZeeSquare (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi Everyone, God bless all the Expats that has been helpful to answer peoples question here.
I want to go for 491 visas and my option are NT(190) and (491), SA (491), NSW(190 limited Availability) ANzco Code 132111 (Business Services Manager)

My question now is, 
1. Can I apply different state at a time
2. I'm offshore now, got from back from Australia 2019 after as my 485 visa was refused (long painful story). I studied Master of Professional Accounting in Brisbane and already have my CPA positive assessment already, but I am skeptical to submit my application as Accounting is no-go area now.

I'm currently working as Business Service Manager in a financial services firm back home and will complete my 12month August 2012.
Please what are my chances of getting VETASSES positive assessment or will they assess me negative because I already have positive assessment from another assessing body.body.

Please I need experience to advise me on this

190(80) $91(90)

Age 25
Education 20
PTE 20
Partner 10
State (190=5). (491=15)


----------



## BrownMan (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey all, just joined. Have few questions regarding NT 491 nomination.
My Profile:
I got positive skills assessment for 233914 Engineering Technologist
Total points in EOI 70 including State Nomination.
I am currently living in Sydney
Don’t have experience in nominated occupation.

As per my research I am not eligible for any sate 491 nomination, except for NT I hope. Since in the NT website when I tried for applying it states: Your application type has been identified as: Interstate - I take this msg as that I may apply?

There are 13 mandatory documents for upload, and I don’t know what to upload for ;
Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which they have provided an assessment ( I don’t have nominated occupation experience & I did not claim for any experience) what should i upload?

Will I be eligible to apply?


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

NB said:


> You can do it together, you can do it separate
> Your choice
> Submit the EOIs and then keep researching the websites of each states to check if you have to make new EOIs or not
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, NB.


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*491 family sponsored VISA*

HI All, 

I have submitted my EOI for family sponsored VISA - 491 with 85 points.

Here are my questions :

1. How do we get to know that we are Invited for Submitted EOI ? Usually applicants will be invited after each month draw for example : after 11th April ?

2. After submitting my EOI, I have updated my passport with spouse details and received new passport. If i get invitation for this EOI, Will they accept my VISA application with NEW passport details ?

Thanks in Advance, 
Avinash


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jobs4avinash said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for family sponsored VISA - 491 with 85 points.
> 
> ...


You will get a message in Skillselect that you have been invited
The rounds take place on the 11th if every month
You can update your new passport number after you get the invite it’s not an issue 

Cheers


----------



## ZeeSquare (Jul 12, 2019)

Please can someone help me with my questions below



ZeeSquare said:


> Hi Everyone, God bless all the Expats that has been helpful to answer peoples question here.
> I want to go for 491 visas and my option are NT(190) and (491), SA (491), NSW(190 limited Availability) ANzco Code 132111 (Business Services Manager)
> 
> My question now is,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ZeeSquare said:


> Hi Everyone, God bless all the Expats that has been helpful to answer peoples question here.
> I want to go for 491 visas and my option are NT(190) and (491), SA (491), NSW(190 limited Availability) ANzco Code 132111 (Business Services Manager)
> 
> My question now is,
> ...


Vetassess is not bothered with what assessment you already have 
They will judge you based on your education and experience and whether you meet the requirements of that Anzsco code 
So as long as you don’t fabricate any document or experience , it should be good

Cheers


----------



## ZeeSquare (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks so much



NB said:


> Vetassess is not bothered with what assessment you already have
> They will judge you based on your education and experience and whether you meet the requirements of that Anzsco code
> So as long as you don’t fabricate any document or experience , it should be good
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Prislazard (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi everyone, my spouse and I have applied for a 489 visa in oct 2019, CO assigned in Feb 2020, we are currently awaiting our grant letter.
Under the current circumstances, Has anyone received a grant letter in the last month or so?


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Did SA close the state nominations(491) for higher points offshore.

I am checking for 261313. As per SA immigration site 261313 is open for higher points.

Checked in Seek Visa, It is saying SA has closed due to covid 19 situation.

Yaxis is saying it is open.

Can someone please guide me on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prislazard said:


> Hi everyone, my spouse and I have applied for a 489 visa in oct 2019, CO assigned in Feb 2020, we are currently awaiting our grant letter.
> Under the current circumstances, Has anyone received a grant letter in the last month or so?


Even if you get a grant, you cannot travel
Only citizens and PR holders are being allowed in Australia 
This will continue till the year end in all probability 

Cheers


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

For 491 Visa

I have a question with regard to the commitment to live in ACT for 2 years. Can I move from ACT before 2 years if I didn't find a job within a reasonable time? 

I understand that it is mandatory to live and work in a regional area for minimum 3 years, this means that I can live in any regional area such as Perth, Adelaide, Newcastle, etc.. ( any area except Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane ).

But I need confirmation about the commitment to ACT. I intend to try hardly to settle there, however, I want to avail the benefit of living in any regional area if I didn't find a suitable job.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Osamahaggag said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For 491 Visa
> 
> ...


You would be taking a risk if you move out from the state without a release before 2 years 
If you want to take that risk or not , only you can decide

Cheers


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

NB said:


> You would be taking a risk if you move out from the state without a release before 2 years
> If you want to take that risk or not , only you can decide
> 
> Cheers


Could you please inform me about the type of risk ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Osamahaggag said:


> Could you please inform me about the type of risk ?


The state may ask DHA to cancel your 491 visa as you have not fulfilled your commitment 
Whether they will actually do it or not, no one can predict 

Cheers


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

NB said:


> The state may ask DHA to cancel your 491 visa as you have not fulfilled your commitment
> Whether they will actually do it or not, no one can predict
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your replies. Could I ask them for release letter if I made the enough effort to settle there? And from your experience, are they usually be positive or negative towards this matter ?

Thank You for your cooperation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Osamahaggag said:


> Thanks for your replies. Could I ask them for release letter if I made the enough effort to settle there? And from your experience, are they usually be positive or negative towards this matter ?
> 
> Thank You for your cooperation


It’s a very new visa
How the state will react in future no one knows
Even in 190, some states have started issuing notices to applicants who did not honour their commitment asking why their PR should not be cancelled

You can do the maths

Cheers


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

can anyone explain why there are no invites for 261112 ( ICT Systems analyst) under 491 Family sponsored visa?
ive checked the Qlik application and see no invites. i am at 95 points


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

smmammen said:


> can anyone explain why there are no invites for 261112 ( ICT Systems analyst) under 491 Family sponsored visa?
> ive checked the Qlik application and see no invites. i am at 95 points



Please mention your EOI date of submission, So that it will help others to answer you appropriately.


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

jobs4avinash said:


> Please mention your EOI date of submission, So that it will help others to answer you appropriately.


my DoE is march 23rd 2020.

the question is not about me. there are absolutely no invites for this stream under 491 visa.


----------



## skilledlove (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi all 
Does anyone know the skilled visa's department of immigration email address?


----------



## Catto928 (Mar 26, 2020)

*491 Grant*

Just wondering in this pandemic of Coronavirus, anybody actually did receive the 491 invite in in these two months?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

skilledlove said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone know the skilled visa's department of immigration email address?


Here you go 

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## skilledlove (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## mindandsoul (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi all.
Last month when I was about to submit my ACS assessment I checked in to BSMQ website where I saw the skilled occupations for offshore applicants but now when I'm unable to find them. I thought they have removed offshore applicants completely but I can still see the criteria there for offshore applicants. I'm unable to find the offshore skilled occupation list. My assesment is done and now I want to lodge eoi for 491 with occupation 261314. The occupation was there when I saw it in March and I'm qualified with all the conditions listed there at that time. Now that my acs assessment result is positive and before lodging eoi I just went to check the process and conditions again but I couldn't find skilled occupation list for offshore applicants. Please help


----------



## drsonia25 (Jul 28, 2017)

is there's anyone who applied under health promotion category. I have applied for skill assessment under this category with Vetassess in February.How much time Vetassess takes for skill assessment in this category?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please confirm terms and conditions for 491 family sponsor Visa for regional areas.

1. Family member must be living in regional area or must be working and living both in regional areas.

2. Is there any criteria for duration, from which he/she must be residing in that regional area ?

Can anyone, please suggest.

Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm terms and conditions for 491 family sponsor Visa for regional areas.
> 
> ...


1. BOTH
2. Usually resident means at least 2 years

Cheers


----------



## anacorinacastillo (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi all! 
I’m looking into applying for 491 in Victoria but. A couple of questions regarding the requirements: 

1) if 491 is granted, is it a requirement to be working full time? I have one agent saying that I can work part time or full time as lo g as I meet the minimum annual income threshold and other agent saying that there is a requirement of 38 hours per week. 
2) if I am the main applicant am I the one required to meet the minimum income threshold or can my husband be the one to do it? 

Many thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anacorinacastillo said:


> Hi all!
> I’m looking into applying for 491 in Victoria but. A couple of questions regarding the requirements:
> 
> 1) if 491 is granted, is it a requirement to be working full time? I have one agent saying that I can work part time or full time as lo g as I meet the minimum annual income threshold and other agent saying that there is a requirement of 38 hours per week.
> ...


1. There is no minimum working hours threshold as far as I can see
Only minimum income criteria
2, the spouse can also be the main applicant

Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. BOTH
> 2. Usually resident means at least 2 years
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB!!

Can you please share the official source where such requirements of relative who is sponsoring, can be checked.

Actually. I tried searching on DHA website, but was unable to find it.


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

mindandsoul said:


> Hi all.
> Last month when I was about to submit my ACS assessment I checked in to BSMQ website where I saw the skilled occupations for offshore applicants but now when I'm unable to find them. I thought they have removed offshore applicants completely but I can still see the criteria there for offshore applicants. I'm unable to find the offshore skilled occupation list. My assesment is done and now I want to lodge eoi for 491 with occupation 261314. The occupation was there when I saw it in March and I'm qualified with all the conditions listed there at that time. Now that my acs assessment result is positive and before lodging eoi I just went to check the process and conditions again but I couldn't find skilled occupation list for offshore applicants. Please help


Yes, Unfortunately QLD has now closed 491 nomination process for Offshore (like many other states)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks NB!!
> 
> Can you please share the official source where such requirements of relative who is sponsoring, can be checked.
> 
> Actually. I tried searching on DHA website, but was unable to find it.


Here you go

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ional-provisional-491/application#Eligibility

Sponsorship by an eligible relative
Hide 
Your sponsor must be:
18 years old or older
usually resident in a designated area of Australia
be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen
be your or your partner's eligible relative
An eligible relative can be:
a parent
a child or step-child
a brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, step-brother or step-sister
an aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle, step-aunt or step-uncle
a nephew, niece, adoptive nephew, adoptive niece, step-nephew or step-niece
a grandparent, or
a first cousin
We must approve your sponsorship before you can be granted a visa.

Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

NB said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ional-provisional-491/application#Eligibility
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot NB!!

I believe according to it, a relative residing in regional area can sponsor since nothing has been mentioned related to his/her working area. Clarity of duration, since when he/she must be residing there is also not given.

How can i confirm that , because my cousin is working in Sydney and is planning to move to regional area near Sydney, so that he can sponsor me. He will keep on working at same place in Sydney but he will reside in a regional area. 

I want to know if he will be able to sponsor me. I am a lot confused. I must convince him to relocate, only when I am sure from my end.

Your suggestions are most welcome!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks a lot NB!!
> 
> I believe according to it, a relative residing in regional area can sponsor since nothing has been mentioned related to his/her working area. Clarity of duration, since when he/she must be residing there is also not given.
> 
> ...


DHA has to approve the sponsorship 
At that time they will probably look at the records of the sponsor as to both his working and living conditions 
Consult a reputed Mara agent to be sure 

Cheers


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

I submitted Victoria 491 Application for the nomination 6 weeks when my PTE was valid. Now its expired, as nomination takes 12weeks, i still haven't got my outcome. 
I booked in the test this week but they postponed and rebooked my test for june. do i need to have valid PTE at all times?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

invader992 said:


> I submitted Victoria 491 Application for the nomination 6 weeks when my PTE was valid. Now its expired, as nomination takes 12weeks, i still haven't got my outcome.
> I booked in the test this week but they postponed and rebooked my test for june. do i need to have valid PTE at all times?


You need a valid pte score on the date you receive the final invite

Request Vic to hold your final invite till such time that your PTEA score becomes valid, else the invite will go waste

Cheers


----------



## Saif87 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi dear members, 

Hope this finds you well, I need your advice I submitted my EOI in Sep-2019 with 75 points for 185 and 80 for 190, But as I see I need a miracle to get an invitation so I'm thinking to try 491 but I don't know what area I should target any advice.

My details 

ANZSCO 261111 ICT Business Analyst

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Eng: 20

189 75 
190 75 + 5 for Victora 

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## eng_mooo (Mar 11, 2019)

Dear Friends


If anyone has a mail for contacting the immiaccount to ask about the lodged applications

PLZ hepppppppppppp and not the phone number

because it is a long time and many friends that lodged their applications after me, already received contact or even grant

my problem is that I have lodged my application from 12/1/2020 and the last update was 22/1/2020 from my side

from this date till now I didn't receive any contact from CO or any update 
the profile stuck in "further assessment" 
I finished all required such as health assessment and criminal record state from more than 3 months 
and i have tried to contact them through the phone number in the "Contact us" page 
but it is useless and the customer service is completely useless and continuing informing me that they have no access to these profiles ( I called them 3 times ) 

if any one has another active way to contact them to ask for my profile, tell us plz


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saif87 said:


> Hi dear members,
> 
> Hope this finds you well, I need your advice I submitted my EOI in Sep-2019 with 75 points for 185 and 80 for 190, But as I see I need a miracle to get an invitation so I'm thinking to try 491 but I don't know what area I should target any advice.
> 
> ...


Check the conditions of each state for your Anzsco code
There are only 6 states so it shouldn’t be too hard
Many states need a job offer for you to be considered 

This is a good place to start

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/ICT-business-Analyst/261111.htm

Cheers


----------



## Saif87 (Apr 20, 2020)

NB said:


> Check the conditions of each state for your Anzsco code
> There are only 6 states so it shouldn’t be too hard
> Many states need a job offer for you to be considered
> 
> ...


Thanks, NB I checked all the states condition most of them need a Job offer I will read it again.

Appreciated


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

NB said:


> You need a valid pte score on the date you receive the final invite
> 
> Request Vic to hold your final invite till such time that your PTEA score becomes valid, else the invite will go waste
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the advise. i will email them and lets see how it goes. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WilliamWang (Apr 28, 2020)

invader992 said:


> I submitted Victoria 491 Application for the nomination 6 weeks when my PTE was valid. Now its expired, as nomination takes 12weeks, i still haven't got my outcome.
> I booked in the test this week but they postponed and rebooked my test for june. do i need to have valid PTE at all times?


PTE scores last for 3 years for immigration purposes instead of 2 years.


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm thinking of applying for 491 family sponsorship to WA with 95 points (inclusive of the family sponsorship points). My agent said that WA is not offering nomination via family member for 491. I thought I read in other posts that some have gotten this sponsorship for WA. My ANZSCO code is 272312 educational psychologist. Have I misunderstood something? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

psychedup0p
Your agent is right


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

Ah i see! so it has never been an option? Was it something that has ceased recently? Which states offer 491 family sponsorship then?


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

For 272312 just now - ACT and SA, but state sponsorship, not family


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you so much. Do you know where I can see more information on this?


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

psychedup0p said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thinking of applying for 491 family sponsorship to WA with 95 points (inclusive of the family sponsorship points). My agent said that WA is not offering nomination via family member for 491. I thought I read in other posts that some have gotten this sponsorship for WA. My ANZSCO code is 272312 educational psychologist. Have I misunderstood something? Thanks in advance!


Where does your family live? States don’t offer anything in the family stream of 491. If you have a family living in WA and an occupation on long term list, you can submit an EOI and wait for an invitation from Homeaffairs, not the states. Homeaffairs will then assess your relative’s eligibility for sponsoring you.


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

I have an aunt who lives in Perth WA Postcode 6164. I was hoping to apply for the 491 family sponsorship route and my occupation is listed on the MLTSSL. Would it be possible for me to apply for this route?


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

psychedup0p said:


> I have an aunt who lives in Perth WA Postcode 6164. I was hoping to apply for the 491 family sponsorship route and my occupation is listed on the MLTSSL. Would it be possible for me to apply for this route?


Not sure if aunt can sponsor you and the designated regional area, maybe check on the homeaffairs 491 website. But yeah 491 family stream is basically like 189, only differences are you need sponsor who lives regional, and you’ll get 15pts more. Maybe find another agent, this one doesn’t seem to have basic knowledge of the two streams of 491. Cheers.


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

I see, I'm probably confused about the terms as well. Thank you everyone for taking the time to respond!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

psychedup0p said:


> I have an aunt who lives in Perth WA Postcode 6164. I was hoping to apply for the 491 family sponsorship route and my occupation is listed on the MLTSSL. Would it be possible for me to apply for this route?


Give your relationship clearly
Aunt is too vague

Cheers


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

Oh sorry, aunt meaning my mother's biological sister. Aunt is a PR while her husband (ie my uncle) is an Australian citizen. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

psychedup0p said:


> Oh sorry, aunt meaning my mother's biological sister. Aunt is a PR while her husband (ie my uncle) is an Australian citizen. Thanks!


If she has got PR 2 years back at least and has resided in Perth since then, then she can sponsor you

But you have to understand that 491 family sponsorship doesn’t guarantee you an invite
You have To compete on points with other 491 applicants and only the highest points get invited in each round which is held alongside the 189 round 

Cheers


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks, I think she should be eligible. I've got 95 points including the family sponsorship points. Hopefully I have a chance; the situation now in light of covid-19 seems particularly volatile. fingers crossed!


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

psychedup0p said:


> Thanks, I think she should be eligible. I've got 95 points including the family sponsorship points. Hopefully I have a chance; the situation now in light of covid-19 seems particularly volatile. fingers crossed!


Do you have any idea how much time does it takes to grant 491 family sponsership visa.


----------



## Tokyo201 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi, I'm applying for VIC 491 state nomination for my occupation Early Childhood Teacher. I wonder if I would be able to get the state nomination with 0 year of experience even though I already have a regional job offer. 

Without the state nomination, I won't even think about getting invited to apply for 491 visa. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tokyo201 said:


> Hi, I'm applying for VIC 491 state nomination for my occupation Early Childhood Teacher. I wonder if I would be able to get the state nomination with 0 year of experience even though I already have a regional job offer.
> 
> Without the state nomination, I won't even think about getting invited to apply for 491 visa. Thanks in advance.


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## WilliamWang (Apr 28, 2020)

*WilliamWang*



Tokyo201 said:


> Hi, I'm applying for VIC 491 state nomination for my occupation Early Childhood Teacher. I wonder if I would be able to get the state nomination with 0 year of experience even though I already have a regional job offer.
> 
> Without the state nomination, I won't even think about getting invited to apply for 491 visa. Thanks in advance.


Your occupation is in the Victoria state occupation list. I guess you may have a higher chance than other occupations.


----------



## raju10998 (Jun 29, 2018)

Any one has authentic information whether 491 visas are being granted for offshore candidates or not.If they are not than what if some people who got invitation but now have have some changes in circumstance like e.g as degree assessment expiry or age points being reduced?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raju10998 said:


> Any one has authentic information whether 491 visas are being granted for offshore candidates or not.If they are not than what if some people who got invitation but now have have some changes in circumstance like e.g as degree assessment expiry or age points being reduced?


It’s the date of the final invite which matters for points
As long as your assessment was valid and your age also, then you need not worry
Remember it’s the final invite, not the pre invite 

Cheers


----------



## Rajarajan (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Apologies for the irrelevant question.

I would like to get some ideas from you if I pursue Post Graduate studies in QLD in 2021. Is it advisable to study this time with future 491 in mind? I am pretty much worried about future restrictions could be implemented on student visa and cancellation of post-graduate work visas.

Thanks!


----------



## raju10998 (Jun 29, 2018)

So it means if some one applied visa after 491 (family)) invitation and after few months his assessment expired.It does not matter because he has already applied visa


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi guys,

General question: If I receive a 491 invitation and apply for it, will I automatically receive a Bridging Visa A with work rights upon application? Or do I have to apply for a Bridging visa?

My student visa will expire in 11 weeks and would want to stay in the country legally.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> General question: If I receive a 491 invitation and apply for it, will I automatically receive a Bridging Visa A with work rights upon application? Or do I have to apply for a Bridging visa?
> 
> My student visa will expire in 11 weeks and would want to stay in the country legally.


Your bridging visa will be issued automatically 
It will have the same rights as your existing student visa
But it will kick in ef your student visa expires normally 

Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

NB said:


> Your bridging visa will be issued automatically
> It will have the same rights as your existing student visa
> But it will kick in ef your student visa expires normally
> 
> Cheers


Which would mean that I should not have an issue working full time on a BVA then as it'll be outside the Uni study period (and end of my course). 

Thanks, NB! Appreciate your advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Which would mean that I should not have an issue working full time on a BVA then as it'll be outside the Uni study period (and end of my course).
> 
> Thanks, NB! Appreciate your advice.


NO. No. NO.
I told no such thing
I said your BVA will probably have same rights as your existing student visa
So if your student visa has restrictions, the same will apply to BVA also

Lastly the final decision is that of the co and you have to wait for the BVA to be issued and then you can check the conditions 

Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

NB said:


> NO. No. NO.
> I told no such thing
> I said your BVA will probably have same rights as your existing student visa
> So if your student visa has restrictions, the same will apply to BVA also
> ...


Student visas have a working restriction of 40 hours/ fortnight max during Uni study period (ie- the semesters). This means I can full time outside the semester periods. 

So if a BVA has the same conditions and I'm outside the Uni study period, I should be able to work full time right?

I will certainly clarify this with my CO when I get there.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Student visas have a working restriction of 40 hours/ fortnight max during Uni study period (ie- the semesters). This means I can full time outside the semester periods.
> 
> So if a BVA has the same conditions and I'm outside the Uni study period, I should be able to work full time right?
> 
> I will certainly clarify this with my CO when I get there.


Read the BVA carefully when you get it
It will have the restrictions which are imposed on you

Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

NB said:


> Read the BVA carefully when you get it
> It will have the restrictions which are imposed on you
> 
> Cheers


Noted. Thanks again!


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi Guys 

This is for one of my friend

can we submit EOIs to 2 or 3 states from different email address


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is for one of my friend
> 
> can we submit EOIs to 2 or 3 states from different email address


Yes. There is not limit to the number of Expression of Interests (EOIs) you can submit in SkillSelect.


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes. There is not limit to the number of Expression of Interests (EOIs) you can submit in SkillSelect.


thanks Mustafa


----------



## mercylicious234 (May 10, 2020)

Hello all,
I am a newbie and don't understand how 491 visa process works. 
My score is 80 ( regional points inclusive), if I get nomination from SA, do I still have to get another ITA from home office b4 applying? If yes, I saw the last cutoff for 491 visa was 90 or 95, does it mean I won't get ita even with SA nomination ? If the answer is yes? How long does nomination stay before it expires?

Kindly assist.

Nb- I have options of improving my points by rewriting pte and also getting spouse english pts but need to know if it is important to do that. It will cost me more money to do that but I must if I have to.


----------



## MJZAFAR (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi All,

I lodged my 491 SRN visa application on May 06, 2020. As per request from immi accout, I have 14 days time to get my biometrics collected from VSF global but the offices are closed in Saudi Arabia due to COVID 19. What should i do now?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MJZAFAR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 491 SRN visa application on May 06, 2020. As per request from immi accout, I have 14 days time to get my biometrics collected from VSF global but the offices are closed in Saudi Arabia due to COVID 19. What should i do now?
> 
> Regards


Give an email to 
[email protected]
Request for extension of time as all VFS centres are closed
DHA is Well aware of the world wide lockdown 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mercylicious234 said:


> Hello all,
> I am a newbie and don't understand how 491 visa process works.
> My score is 80 ( regional points inclusive), if I get nomination from SA, do I still have to get another ITA from home office b4 applying? If yes, I saw the last cutoff for 491 visa was 90 or 95, does it mean I won't get ita even with SA nomination ? If the answer is yes? How long does nomination stay before it expires?
> 
> ...


The cut off that you see at 90-95 are for those who have been sponsored by their family members, not the state 
If you are sponsored by the state, then you can apply directly to DHA and no further invite is necessary

Cheers


----------



## MJZAFAR (Nov 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Give an email to
> [email protected]
> Request for extension of time as all VFS centres are closed
> DHA is Well aware of the world wide lockdown
> ...


Appreciated NB


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

MJZAFAR said:


> Appreciated NB


"Disruption of services
Some services relating to the visa application process may be impacted by COVID-19 and a range of services we rely on are increasingly unavailable.

This includes overseas panel doctors (see below), English language testing facilities, biometric collection and paper application lodgement centres.

While these services are unavailable, many applicants cannot meet visa requirements. Applicants will be given additional time to complete checks and provide the requested information."

As per information provided by DHA, applicants will be given additional time so i think there is no need to contact them for this kind of issue.

https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/coming-australia


----------



## Linnfromstilf (May 10, 2020)

MJZAFAR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 491 SRN visa application on May 06, 2020. As per request from immi accout, I have 14 days time to get my biometrics collected from VSF global but the offices are closed in Saudi Arabia due to COVID 19. What should i do now?
> 
> Regards


Hi there, my first post on this forum! I also lodged my visa application on 26 March 2020. I was able to do my medical on the 4th of May only, due to the lockdown in our country (South Africa). VFS Global is also closed in South Africa at the moment so i will only be able to submit biometrics when they open again. My question is will Australia grant the visa after receiving the biometrics or are they waiting for travel restrictions to be lifted before they grant new 491 visas because travel is impossible for the next few months?


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Linnfromstilf said:


> MJZAFAR said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


NOBODY NOSE haha. You can’t travel anyway, when they grant it they grant it. Be patient. Blessed day.


----------



## mailto2contact (May 9, 2019)

Hello, 

Has anyone got 491 Family Sponsored? I wanted guidance on what all Sponsor documents are asked/required for sponsorsing 491 family sponsored, apart from property (ownership/rent) agreement. 

Regards, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Samaral (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi, 
Are 491 visa holders eligible for only medicare or other centrelink benefits as well??

Found this from centerlink website but I am not sure whether the legislation has been completed: 

https://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentar...slation/Bills_Search_Results/Result?bId=r6384

Also, can someone who is eligible for medicare not take medicare but instead only maintain private health insurance?? ( The cost of having medicare is proving to be more than private health insurance payments because of taxable income threshold) 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samaral said:


> Hi,
> Are 491 visa holders eligible for only medicare or other centrelink benefits as well??
> 
> Found this from centerlink website but I am not sure whether the legislation has been completed:
> ...


Medicare is not optional 
Even if you don’t apply for a Medicare card, you will still have to pay the Medicare levy
If you don’t have a PHI , you will be required to pay the surcharge as well 

Cheers


----------



## knock4libi (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I am on a bridging visa A and waiting for an invite for 491 family sponsorship. I was wondering , if I get the invite, due to the corona situation of border closures, do I still have to exit the country to apply for the visa??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJZAFAR (Nov 28, 2019)

[email protected] 

This email is not receiving message.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MJZAFAR said:


> [email protected]
> 
> This email is not receiving message.


Try [email protected]
[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Is there any update for May - 2020 Invitation round?

Howmany number invited?

If already disused my apologies.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## raju10998 (Jun 29, 2018)

NB said:


> Medicare is not optional
> Even if you don’t apply for a Medicare card, you will still have to pay the Medicare levy
> If you don’t have a PHI , you will be required to pay the surcharge as well
> 
> ...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

knock4libi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am on a bridging visa A and waiting for an invite for 491 family sponsorship. I was wondering , if I get the invite, due to the corona situation of border closures, do I still have to exit the country to apply for the visa??
> Thanks in advance.


If your current substantive visa is not cancelled or a visa application for substantive visa is not rejected and you are not subjected for Section 48 bar, then you can apply for 491 onshore if you get invited.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

raju10998 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Medicare is not optional
> ...


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi,

When we check regional post code list in Immi, we’ll find 

- Cities and major regional centres &

-Regional centres and other regional areas 

With 491 FS visa, can we live in both Cities and major regional centres & Regional centres and other regional areas?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hi,
> 
> When we check regional post code list in Immi, we’ll find
> 
> ...


491 FS visa you can live in any REGIONAL area only
You are not bound by any state but you cannot live work or study in the cities of Melbourne , Sydney or Brisbane 

Cheers


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

NB said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks NB. So if I’m living in Victoria, I can live, work & study in any of the following post codes. Right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Thanks NB. So if I’m living in Victoria, I can live, work & study in any of the following post codes. Right?


Your attachment is not opening

Victoria	Regional centres and other regional areas	3097 to 3099, 3139, 3233 to 3234, 3236 to 3239, 3241 to 3325, 3329, 3334, 3341, 3345 to 3424, 3430 to 3799, 3809 to 3909, 3912 to 3971 and 3978 to 3996

Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi All,

This forum has been nothing but helpful to me so here is my update:

I GOT MY 491 INVITATION TODAY: 12/05/2020 (after 50 days) // Onshore applicant

I will most likely apply for it in the coming days. Thank you all for your wonderful advice!

Best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## MJZAFAR (Nov 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Try [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Cheers


Got below response from one of the email provided above.

COVID-19 – Disruption of visa processing services

Requests for information
Some services relating to the visa application process may be impacted by COVID-19 and a range of services we rely on are increasingly unavailable.

This includes visa medical appointments with overseas panel doctors and with BUPA in Australia, English language testing facilities, and biometric collection.

We will take the service disruptions into account when considering your visa application.

You will be given additional time to complete checks and provide the requested information. You do not need to contact us to ask for more time to complete these checks.


----------



## lins_lincy (May 3, 2020)

491 being a temporary visa, is there any possibility of processing the visa of offshore applicants. Has anybody got any progress after applying for the visa??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lins_lincy said:


> 491 being a temporary visa, is there any possibility of processing the visa of offshore applicants. Has anybody got any progress after applying for the visa??


Other then onshore health workers, there is no news of other applicants getting grants
Moreover, even if you get the grant, you can’t travel as only PR holders and citizens are allowed entry to Australia 

Cheers


----------



## drsonia25 (Jul 28, 2017)

hello, 
i have applied for skill assessment under health promotion n hope to receive positive reply by the end of may.Now I want to know id south australia is issuing state invitation to offshore applicants or not? Also is there any possibility that my occupation being from medical and health professionals will be given priority during state nomination? kindly advise me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drsonia25 said:


> hello,
> i have applied for skill assessment under health promotion n hope to receive positive reply by the end of may.Now I want to know id south australia is issuing state invitation to offshore applicants or not? Also is there any possibility that my occupation being from medical and health professionals will be given priority during state nomination? kindly advise me


health professionals are being given priority so you stand a good chance of getting an invite but No one can predict state sponsorship for sure 

But what works against you is that you are offshore and even if you get a grant, you can’t enter Australia , so the states may not be very keen 

Cheers


----------



## hcshcs1 (May 3, 2019)

NB said:


> Starting this thread exclusively for 491 related Queries


Hi all,
Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now

Anzsco - 225113, Marketing Specialist
Applied: 491 Northern Territory
PTE : S 88/ R 77 / L 76 / W 79
Points: 85
Visa application : 491
EOI: 20th Nov 2019
Case officer Assigned - 22nd Jan 2020
Rejection Received: 14th May 2020


Rejection Message: You have not provided satisfactory evidence of strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory in your competitive occupation. No detailed or compelling explanations of your suitability for specific employment opportunity in the Northern Territory were provided. No evidence of recent correspondence with Northern Territory employers with positive feedback on your employability was provided. No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.


Can i ask for re-review over the email or i have only 5 months if i resubmit my case again with revised Employment Evidences and Commitment Letter

I submitted my application for 489 in Aug then had to re submit in 491 in Nov and have lost almost 10 months and in Oct2020 i will lose 5 points in my age.

Guys, please help me in the chaotic situation, Though i also filed for NSW in 491, but the chance are very slim with NSW

I have only 5 months left, if anyone can help me with the Employment Evidence + Commitment letter format

Please help me!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hcshcs1 said:


> Hi all,
> Yesterday i received the email stating unsuccessful 491 application for Northern Territory and really got scared now
> 
> Anzsco - 225113, Marketing Specialist
> ...


They have closed all doors as far as this application is concerned 

“No further correspondence will be made with regard to this application.”

You will have to start afresh or look elsewhere 

Cheers


----------



## akarin (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m residing in regional QLD, would I be requested to attend biometric data collection which is a long travel during this pandemic time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akarin said:


> I’m residing in regional QLD, would I be requested to attend biometric data collection which is a long travel during this pandemic time?


Which country passport do you hold ?

Cheers


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

hcshcs1 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Starting this thread exclusively for 491 related Queries
> ...


You said you applied for NSW 491 Also. How come? NSW 491 is not yet open.


----------



## akarin (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m holding passport from China.


----------



## tutu2020 (May 18, 2020)

*Biometrics*

I did my biometrics just after lodging visa as requested. But still my immi account says " arrange biometrics". Isn't it getting updated like the medical?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tutu2020 said:


> I did my biometrics just after lodging visa as requested. But still my immi account says " arrange biometrics". Isn't it getting updated like the medical?


Have you checked with the agency if they have uploaded the biometrics in DHA ?

Cheers


----------



## tutu2020 (May 18, 2020)

NB said:


> Have you checked with the agency if they have uploaded the biometrics in DHA ?
> 
> Cheers


They have sent an email saying that biometrics were forwarded to Aus high commission. Is it normal that my account didn't get updated though?


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

tutu2020 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Have you checked with the agency if they have uploaded the biometrics in DHA ?
> ...


It’s ok, just delayed notifications on immi account. Bio usually get sent straight after, unless some issues occur.


----------



## tutu2020 (May 18, 2020)

vivalavidarose said:


> It’s ok, just delayed notifications on immi account. Bio usually get sent straight after, unless some issues occur.


But it's been more than 2 months now.


----------



## lins_lincy (May 3, 2020)

491 processing time has changed..

From 46 to 49, its recently updated as 
57 to 71 days. Does it mean there is still hope.. any thoughts?


----------



## Mirardin (Feb 18, 2019)

also applied ... in March 14th. No answer or contact yet. 
Now i'm worried that we put "any state". Even if with 85 points we have pretty good chance to get state sponsorship, i think this thing + covid restrictions will make our waiting time longer(((
we're offshores.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lins_lincy said:


> 491 processing time has changed..
> 
> From 46 to 49, its recently updated as
> 57 to 71 days. Does it mean there is still hope.. any thoughts?


Onshore applicants are being processed 
This was never in doubt
This change in processing times changes nothing 

Cheers


----------



## Andyx-25 (May 22, 2020)

Hi everyone. Im looking for some information. I am considering a 491 in SA as a Diesel Mechanic (Heavy plant). If for example a get a fifo job in WA, will this count against me for my PR when I finish my three year run? TIA


----------



## mikealpha (Feb 25, 2020)

Can any expert answer my question? 

I want to know my chances of receiving the invite. Please see my situation below:

EOI Filed under 491 Family sponsorship : 1 APR 2020
Points claimed: 85 (Including family Sponsorship)
EOI status: SUBMITTED
Currently OffShore (In India) and holding a Indian Passport

All I want to know is the expected wait time or any timeline by when I can expect a Invite or comm from autorities.


----------



## lins_lincy (May 3, 2020)

85 pointers were getting invites earlier I guess. But according to the current situation there are hardly any invites. I guess you might have chances once invites are back on


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

*Medical in Australia*

Hi All, 

Has anyone done a Medical exam in Australia recently? If yes, how did you book an appointment with Bupa? My signature explains my current status but I was hoping for clarification from anyone. 

I received my HAP ID only after lodging my 491 application and have completed my Health Referral letter. However, I am unable to book an appointment with Bupa on their website. I plan to ring them tomorrow and book an appointment directly over the phone to do my medical since it's obvious the online booking system is down. 

Hopefully I am able to get an appointment this way but does anyone have further information regarding this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone done a Medical exam in Australia recently? If yes, how did you book an appointment with Bupa? My signature explains my current status but I was hoping for clarification from anyone.
> 
> ...


Which city are you trying to book?
I tried in Melbourne and it’s accepting applications 
Try again

Cheers


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone done a Medical exam in Australia recently? If yes, how did you book an appointment with Bupa? My signature explains my current status but I was hoping for clarification from anyone.
> 
> ...


It works for Perth


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

NB said:


> Which city are you trying to book?
> I tried in Melbourne and it’s accepting applications
> Try again
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, I'm trying from Adelaide, SA. 

The BUPA website allows you to begin booking an appointment. The problem I'm facing is when I decide to choose an available date for my medical. 

Every single date for all future months is 'greyed' out in the calendar. I'm pretty positive that they have disabled the online booking platform as I'm not able to proceed without selecting a date of appointment. 

So, I've played around with the booking system by inputting different postcodes. I'm able to select available dates for Bupa Centres in Perth, Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane no problem with bookings only available from July. But when I select Adelaide (5000), it does not provide me with available dates. This is so strange


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

Hi guys.I have been doing extensive research on moving to Australia and i have come to the conclusion that my best option is 491.I am an accountant at Ernst and Young and have been working there for the. past 7 years.However,I only graduated in 2017 so I have 3 years post qualification experience.I have recently become a CA via ACCA.I can get 95 points if I go for 491.My husband works in IT and has 7 years experience.He has a Bachelor of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University that took him 3 years.He reckons he can get a positive skills assessment for ICT Support Engineer 263212.He also has a good chance in systems administrator 262113.Network Admin 262112 and ICT system Test Engineer 263213.Will try 263212 first.I have a first cousin living in Adelaide since 2012 who is a citizen.Our mothers are sisters.I wanna try for the family sponsored 491 with 95 points.My question is will my husband be eligible to be sponsored by my cousin as well if we go with his ICT qualification in 491 or?He currently has 70 points with competent english but can get up to 90 if he writes English.We are both offshore.Is there anyone who got family sponsored with accountant or ICT?My other burning question would be whether my cousin can sponsor my husband in the event that he is the one who gets invited first.Considering that he is not a blood relation to my cousin but he is my partner.
Kind regards


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

Tkinuz said:


> Hi guys.I have been doing extensive research on moving to Australia and i have come to the conclusion that my best option is 491.I am an accountant at Ernst and Young and have been working there for the. past 7 years.However,I only graduated in 2017 so I have 3 years post qualification experience.I have recently become a CA via ACCA.I can get 95 points if I go for 491.My husband works in IT and has 7 years experience.He has a Bachelor of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University that took him 3 years.He reckons he can get a positive skills assessment for ICT Support Engineer 263212.He also has a good chance in systems administrator 262113.Network Admin 262112 and ICT system Test Engineer 263213.Will try 263212 first.I have a first cousin living in Adelaide since 2012 who is a citizen.Our mothers are sisters.I wanna try for the family sponsored 491 with 95 points.My question is will my husband be eligible to be sponsored by my cousin as well if we go with his ICT qualification in 491 or?He currently has 70 points with competent english but can get up to 90 if he writes English.We are both offshore.Is there anyone who got family sponsored with accountant or ICT?My other burning question would be whether my cousin can sponsor my husband in the event that he is the one who gets invited first.Considering that he is not a blood relation to my cousin but he is my partner.
> Kind regards


To add on the above,We will also try 491 in NT as ICT Support Engineer is there and does not need a job offer and accountant is there but with job offer.Currently looking for a job but definitely wanted to try family sponsored first.After reading all this I have seen that both our jobs are considered as pro rata jobs and I do not know if that means anything for 491?The website did say that 491 family sponsored are issued after 189 has been exhausted and I have noted that nil 491 were given to ICT or Accountants in the past two invitation rounds. Eitherway still want to try and if anyone applied for both these streams please let me know which one was successful and was it for any of the anzsco I have mentioned above?Thank you for your patience and responses.


----------



## Oliver. b (May 21, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Hi NB, I'm trying from Adelaide, SA.
> 
> The BUPA website allows you to begin booking an appointment. The problem I'm facing is when I decide to choose an available date for my medical.
> 
> ...


Hey maybe you should try to book by phone. It took me 10mins waiting on the phone though, I got serviced by a real person and get my booking.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Oliver. b said:


> ChangeistheAnswer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, I'm trying from Adelaide, SA.
> ...


Update: after taking advice from a friend, I physically went to Bupa Adelaide and brought up my problem. They informed me they had to reduce the amount of appointments thanks to COVID-19.

I'm booked for 3rd week August. It's frustrating because I can see June and July dates available in other States. Even with ones where the virus is very present and active. 

The phone operator for Bupa was utterly useless. I'm literally quoting him "just try every morning of every day". 

The only good news is that DHA are allowing leeway because applicants are impacted by the disruption of health services in Australia which are out of our control.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Tkinuz said:


> Hi guys.I have been doing extensive research on moving to Australia and i have come to the conclusion that my best option is 491.I am an accountant at Ernst and Young and have been working there for the. past 7 years.However,I only graduated in 2017 so I have 3 years post qualification experience.I have recently become a CA via ACCA.I can get 95 points if I go for 491.My husband works in IT and has 7 years experience.He has a Bachelor of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University that took him 3 years.He reckons he can get a positive skills assessment for ICT Support Engineer 263212.He also has a good chance in systems administrator 262113.Network Admin 262112 and ICT system Test Engineer 263213.Will try 263212 first.I have a first cousin living in Adelaide since 2012 who is a citizen.Our mothers are sisters.I wanna try for the family sponsored 491 with 95 points.My question is will my husband be eligible to be sponsored by my cousin as well if we go with his ICT qualification in 491 or?He currently has 70 points with competent english but can get up to 90 if he writes English.We are both offshore.Is there anyone who got family sponsored with accountant or ICT?My other burning question would be whether my cousin can sponsor my husband in the event that he is the one who gets invited first.Considering that he is not a blood relation to my cousin but he is my partner.
> Kind regards


As an Accountant who is working in Australia who just only recently got his 491 invitation, your best option would be either 491 or 190 however seeing how you are offshore, 491 in one of the regional States/ Territories would most likely be your best bet.

However, keep in mind: Accountants remain the hardest occupation to get an invite. There's simply too many applicants applying with little supply. The only reason I got mine is because I've been working in South Australia for more than 12 months, got a positive skills assessment and also studied in Australia. The State requires that for a general consideration first of all. I cannot speak about NT as I don't live there. 

There are 2 streams with 491. State sponsored (SS) (what I got) and family sponsored (FS). Both give extra 15 points. The difference is that 491FS is granted less frequently than state sponsored. 491FS only occurs once a month like 189 and even so, there are typically fixed places once a month. 

Whereas 491SS like 190, is entirely up to the State/ Territory. This will depend on if they need your occupation or if you are already contributing to the State/ Territory. Some States even publish which occupations they are no longer considering or if their quotas have been met already (eg - ACT currently does not consider Accountants). Therefore in July (new financial year), I encourage you to check the occupation list by each State/ Territory to see which occupations they will consider. 

If I were you, I would wait 1-2 years as right now, only onshore applicants are being considered with borders still shut. Keep checking this forum and other forums to see if things are improving or if Australia might restrict migration even more because unemployment of locals is already high and will only continue to rise after JobKeeper ends.

Best of luck.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Guys, as we know the VIC 491 skilled sponsor is closed for this financial year,, however I am preparing myself to apply for next financial year (post 1 Jult 2020).

Quick Question: Apart frm all the facts in regards to 12 years contract with an employment offer and the compnay has to run for 2 years in the regional areas, is there something else we need to look at?

Such as annual profit/ turnover and transaction?

Just wondering if these are factors being conisdered while applying for 491? I have an interview next week, so jsut want to see what information should I need to know about the company?

How abt people who already received the 491 skilled visa? does any one know what other factors are being looked at while assesing the visa candidate?


----------



## Jannat (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello Experts, can anyone help me by giving information about 491 state sponsorship visa for Sales and Marketing manager skill and how to do skill assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jannat said:


> Hello Experts, can anyone help me by giving information about 491 state sponsorship visa for Sales and Marketing manager skill and how to do skill assessment?


This is where you start 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## Jannat (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

also, there is a threat just about the ami assessment for Sales and Marketing Manager. I suspect, my comment there must be the last fresh one. in short, you have to follow the instructions given on the AMI web-site, they are clear and simple enough

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

If I were you, I wouldn't go that route. The conditions set on it is a bad joke on the visa holder, and what makes it ever more appalling is that this temp visa costs the same as a permanent visa.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

bhanish said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't go that route. The conditions set on it is a bad joke on the visa holder, and what makes it ever more appalling is that this temp visa costs the same as a permanent visa.


Except what you're disregarding entirely is that you're more likely to get this visa (State nomination) compared to 189. 491 is literally a replacement for 489. 

State nomination invites such as 491 doesn't rely on high points. It depends on whether you are employed, whether the State needs people in your occupation z what sort of contribution you will have toward the State and also how long you have been in the State. In some instances, States have offered people 190 instead of 491. 

Many States (not all) generally require some form of work experience. 190 is typically granted if already having a job there and having a positive skills assessment. Whereas 491 can be for people interstate or offshore applicants. However, anyone can apply for it.

Other perks include: less competition, less processing time, Medicare for the applicant and subsequents if granted, 5 year valid work visa. 

The only catch is the minimum salary and 3 year requirement in a regional area before qualifying for 191 PR. If going off 887, that's another $400-500 for the PR visa + police check + medicals. 

However, the biggest flaw of 189 is that it doesn't even require you to have domestic work experience or a job in Australia prior to grant. Therefore you can get a PR even never visiting Australia and then jump straight to Centrelink benefits if you want. I'm personally not a fan of that as it screws over domestic graduates also competing in the job market as well as other prospective migrants who have already committed time, money and are already working in Aus.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Except what you're disregarding entirely is that you're more likely to get this visa (State nomination) compared to 189. 491 is literally a replacement for 489.
> 
> State nomination invites such as 491 doesn't rely on high points. It depends on whether you are employed, whether the State needs people in your occupation z what sort of contribution you will have toward the State and also how long you have been in the State. In some instances, States have offered people 190 instead of 491.
> 
> ...


You don’t get centrelink benefits from the moment you arrive 
The Australian government is not so generous or foolish 

There is a waiting period of 2-4 years in most situations 

https://www.servicesaustralia.gov.au/individuals/topics/newly-arrived-residents-waiting-period/30726

Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

NB said:


> ChangeistheAnswer said:
> 
> 
> > Except what you're disregarding entirely is that you're more likely to get this visa (State nomination) compared to 189. 491 is literally a replacement for 489.
> ...


That is wonderful to know but my point still stands. Without a job offer, you're only going to find it difficult competing in the job market especially the current one where unemployment is high and recession is confirmed.

Australian employers are hell bent about local work experience unless your skillset is very technical. I would be very cautious about making offshore applications right now if I wanted to move to Australia.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> That is wonderful to know but my point still stands. Without a job offer, you're only going to find it difficult competing in the job market especially the current one where unemployment is high and recession is confirmed.
> 
> Australian employers are hell bent about local work experience unless your skillset is very technical. I would be very cautious about making offshore applications right now if I wanted to move to Australia.


I respect your point of view,and agree with the subtle racist mindset which is repackaged to be politically correct known as "Australian experience" One might be in a management/senior management position in a big multinational but they throw these 2 words at you and try to drive a hard bargain. 

Also, 491 requires high point, infant SA has a "high point" criterion for visa invites, besides the larger point is not securing the visa, what will one do after that is important, there are no jobs in geelong or wollongong or even WA/SA or any of other forsaken places the govt wants you to live 3 years for and show a minimum salary and with this temp visa employers will disregard for decent/high paying jobs.


----------



## Kpkbsg (May 17, 2020)

Hi all, I have submitted my EOI for 190 and 491. I turned 33 in January 2021.. if I'm not invited by then, will my EOI points be reduced?


----------



## Kpkbsg (May 17, 2020)

Hi all, I have submitted my EOI for 190 and 491. I turned 33 in January 2021.. if I'm not invited by then, will my EOI points be reduced?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Kpkbsg said:


> Hi all, I have submitted my EOI for 190 and 491. I turned 33 in January 2021.. if I'm not invited by then, will my EOI points be reduced?


Yes you will lose 5 points then


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

*Requirements*

Can someone please answer these i have read the all the contents of Home Affairs website and then had doubts with these...

1) What is the taxable income required? ( its is not officially declared what if it is greater than 53K$.)
2) Taxable income needs to be provided only by one of the applicant or both partners ( Husband and wife needs to provide)( Since my wife will not prefer to work and she already has competent english.)
3) Can we work all over australia in regional areas or do we have to stick to regional areas.( If we get invite from NSW and we get a job in perth after coming there then will this be allowed)
4) Is medical facility included in 491 Visa? ( I noe everyone is saying this but i did not see them mention this on their website under " what u get in this visa" while medical is specifically included in 191 Visa under the same subhead)
5) Is it compulsory for the partner to stay for 3 years to be eligible for 191 visa.( See I want to come there and settle down before calling my wife but it may take more than a year or so) ( will this pose a problem for me to apply for 191 Visa, suppose i completed my stay with taxable income for 3 yrs and my wife has stayed only for a year or so without income)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghavatepratik said:


> Can someone please answer these i have read the all the contents of Home Affairs website and then had doubts with these...
> 
> 1) What is the taxable income required? ( its is not officially declared what if it is greater than 53K$.)
> 2) Taxable income needs to be provided only by one of the applicant or both partners ( Husband and wife needs to provide)( Since my wife will not prefer to work and she already has competent english.)
> ...


1. There is no upward limit
Even if you earn a 100 million dollars you are eligible

2. Either one can show the income
Both need not show

3. If you have been sponsored by the state, then you will have to live and work only in the regionals areas of the state
So if you are sponsored by NSW, you can’t work in Perth 
If you are family sponsored, then you can work in any regional area of Australia 

4. You will be entitled to get a Medicare card for your entire family

5. No problem

Cheers


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

NB said:


> ghavatepratik said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please answer these i have read the all the contents of Home Affairs website and then had doubts with these...
> ...


Hello NB,

Only regarding your answer to the last question mentioned above I have a doubt - the visa conditions mention that your party/family member should also stay, work or study in the regional area for 3 years.... If the partner joins later, then won't the person be eligible to apply for 191 visa later on for PR after 1 extra year (3 years + 1 extra year due to partner joining late by 1 year)....not sure, there clarifying....how u understood my question. Thanks


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. There is no upward limit
> Even if you earn a 100 million dollars you are eligible
> 
> 2. Either one can show the income
> ...


Thank you NB for your reply.
1) Actually i meant that the threshold of 53K$ is not mentioned on the website. is this the correct figure which govt will honor. I fear since it is not written on website and tomorrow if they increase this threshold then it will be problem for people who have just acheived 53K.

2) As per your experience did any one get a waiver for doing a job in some other state's regional areas. becoz then i have to be very carefull while selecting the prospect state. becoz if there are no jobs in your trade then it is a nightmare to do jobs out of your trade just to satisfy the threshold.

I may sound negative but its worth knowing if there is some loophole to this and making a complete study which one to apply for, since i do not want to take it up this opportunity out of desperation and end up with something else.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghavatepratik said:


> Thank you NB for your reply.
> 1) Actually i meant that the threshold of 53K$ is not mentioned on the website. is this the correct figure which govt will honor. I fear since it is not written on website and tomorrow if they increase this threshold then it will be problem for people who have just acheived 53K.
> 
> 2) As per your experience did any one get a waiver for doing a job in some other state's regional areas. becoz then i have to be very carefull while selecting the prospect state. becoz if there are no jobs in your trade then it is a nightmare to do jobs out of your trade just to satisfy the threshold.
> ...


1. The threshold of 53k is mentioned
But the DHA can revise it any point of time
You have to be prepared for that 

2. It’s such a new visa, where is the question of anyone applying for waiver


Most applicants will not be able to get the required earnings, so they will end up losing money without a PR at the end of 5 years and return to their country
So it’s a win for Australia , as that is exactly what they want

Cheers


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. The threshold of 53k is mentioned
> But the DHA can revise it any point of time
> You have to be prepared for that
> 
> ...


Completely agree, this visa is exploitative to the point of being inhumane, to the all the aspirants of this visa, please go to any of the job portals and check the type and number of jobs available in rural Australia and you wont even give this visa a second thought.


----------



## pathumcg (Jan 7, 2018)

*491 Visa apply SA from victoria*

Hi friends, im currently student visa Melbourne, and I have done my skill assessment.im plan to apply 491 Adelaide. if is possible to apply 491 SA from victoria as an onshore applicant. please help me


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> ghavatepratik said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you NB for your reply.
> ...


But there are certain ways to reach TSMIT they only want ATO notification indicates that individual has paid tax for 3 consecutive years on income of $53,900AUD or more than that...
They don't want to any further information..
So I guess it is not problem.. if we have sufficient knowledge on how to fulfill the criteria.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bhanish said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The threshold of 53k is mentioned
> ...


If person don't have any option what should they do? Government has not left any option
189 Is 90-95 and with that point invite is not sure to get 
190 based on luck..
491 is the only one option left..
All I say is every applicant has to be ready to do any work they get after reaching to AU..
All they want is Australian experience to get a boost up and be ready to do all kind of work


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

pathumcg said:


> Hi friends, im currently student visa Melbourne, and I have done my skill assessment.im plan to apply 491 Adelaide. if is possible to apply 491 SA from victoria as an onshore applicant. please help me


You must be residing in SA at the time you are applying for the SA nomination interstate candidates are not eligible.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi All,

Any idea when NSW will open for 491


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arun32 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea when NSW will open for 491


I don’t know it was closed 
Only VIC has announced that they have closed for the year

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have applied for 491 ( 313112- ICT Customer Support Officer) for SA nomination after a long wait for my skill assessment from TRA. I am an offshore applicant and based on theor requirement for this occupation, I am confident that I shall get my nomination approved. However, I have read the horrible stories of 491 VISA future that applicants may not be able to reach $54000 threshold. I want to ask 
1- I have 12 years of experience in IT network and hardware support. I already have 2 more successful assessments from ACS ( Computer Network and System Engineer and ICT Support Engineer). Can anyone please tell me if I will find an appropriate job in Adelaide that can give me 54k as my only hope is Adelaide.
2- Is there any chance that govt remove this minimum taxable income condition? I heard discussion is still on going about this.


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

*Proof of Funds*

Hi Team,

I am planning to apply for NT for 491 Visa, however going through all the documents requirement it seems they have strict policy for Fund requirement which is 50K with partner. 

I do not have 50K in my account since its a big sum to maintain, but i and my wife have Gold as an asset which will suffice my requirement. 

Can anyone please guide can gold act as a proof of funds if i give proper documents of it. Or any other alternative in this case, and can i count funds in wife's account since she is secondary applicant.


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

NSW starting to accept 491 from 15 June. Only onshore living and working in NSW. Good luck guys!


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

vivalavidarose said:


> NSW starting to accept 491 from 15 June. Only onshore living and working in NSW. Good luck guys!


Are you sure its for onshore only since I did not find this part in the news which I read

Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

ghavatepratik said:


> Are you sure its for onshore only since I did not find this part in the news which I read
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


Stream 1 meaning onshore applicants only


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

vivalavidarose said:


> Stream 1 meaning onshore applicants only


We are unlucky then...where did u see stream1 written can u please share the source...

Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

ghavatepratik said:


> We are unlucky then...where did u see stream1 written can u please share the source...
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


Here


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about the offshore applicants? Will they open stream 2 in July 2020?


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

vivalavidarose said:


> Here


I am really curious to know how many people actually meet these stringent conditions, my guess is < 100 people will successfully meet all the criterion within that small time window.


----------



## ExploreBeyond (Mar 3, 2020)

Does my occupation need to be on the state occupation list if I'm applying for the 491 visa? I will get family-sponsored so I do not need to apply for state nomination right? I just need my occupation to be on the 491 occupation list? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ExploreBeyond said:


> Does my occupation need to be on the state occupation list if I'm applying for the 491 visa? I will get family-sponsored so I do not need to apply for state nomination right? I just need my occupation to be on the 491 occupation list? Thanks.


491 family sponsored has nothing to do with the state list
You get it through Skillselect invitation round where you compete on points just like 189

Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ghavatepratik said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am planning to apply for NT for 491 Visa, however going through all the documents requirement it seems they have strict policy for Fund requirement which is 50K with partner.
> 
> ...


Unsure about NT but the requirement in QLD is cash requirement component + shares or investments. Cannot be assets / goods https://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Settlement-Funds_skilled.pdf But I’d say contact NT processing authority directly about it.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi there. Do I need to assess work experience at the time of skill assessment to claim experience points in EOI? I have not done experience assessment for 233512 occupation.Can I now claim my 10 years of experience in Canberra matrix EOI submission?


----------



## vivalavidarose (Mar 1, 2020)

Moincue said:


> Hi there. Do I need to assess work experience at the time of skill assessment to claim experience points in EOI? I have not done experience assessment for 233512 occupation.Can I now claim my 10 years of experience in Canberra matrix EOI submission?


Yes. Skill assessment should be no.1 step, before thinking of anything else i cluding EOI.


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Any ideas about if/when QLD will open up 190 or 491 for the new FY? And any chance offshore candidates will have any available channels/routes?


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry, should add for Civil Engineering Professionals. I believe those were removed from the QSOL "Offshore List" last FY.


----------



## Maskeen (May 27, 2019)

Hi, friends,
I have a question. I have 7 years of experience in Merchant navy served on contractual basis (i.e 6 months off and 6 months on). I had assessed my qualification (B.Tech. in Mechanical Engg.) through engineers Australia in 2017 on my previous experience as a Mechanical Engineer before coming to Merchant Navy. 
I want to know whether EA would consider my whole experience that is 7 years or only that much amount of time that I have served onboard.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maskeen said:


> Hi, friends,
> I have a question. I have 7 years of experience in Merchant navy served on contractual basis (i.e 6 months off and 6 months on). I had assessed my qualification (B.Tech. in Mechanical Engg.) through engineers Australia in 2017 on my previous experience as a Mechanical Engineer before coming to Merchant Navy.
> I want to know whether EA would consider my whole experience that is 7 years or only that much amount of time that I have served onboard.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


We’re you paid for the period you were not on board ?

Cheers


----------



## Maskeen (May 27, 2019)

Yes, I was Paid while onboard but not while at home.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maskeen said:


> Yes, I was Paid while onboard but not while at home.


Then only 6 months will be considered 

Cheers


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> As an Accountant who is working in Australia who just only recently got his 491 invitation, your best option would be either 491 or 190 however seeing how you are offshore, 491 in one of the regional States/ Territories would most likely be your best bet.
> 
> However, keep in mind: Accountants remain the hardest occupation to get an invite. There's simply too many applicants applying with little supply. The only reason I got mine is because I've been working in South Australia for more than 12 months, got a positive skills assessment and also studied in Australia. The State requires that for a general consideration first of all. I cannot speak about NT as I don't live there.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your detailed response!
Kind regards


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi we are offshore and currently waiting for borders to open so we can move to Australia. Does anyone knows if possible me and my husband will settle in either Sydney or Melbourne for a year just to get an Australian experience, then transfer to regional to get a permanent job until we can apply for 191 visa. Thank you!


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ozlife28 said:


> Hi we are offshore and currently waiting for borders to open so we can move to Australia. Does anyone knows if possible me and my husband will settle in either Sydney or Melbourne for a year just to get an Australian experience, then transfer to regional to get a permanent job until we can apply for 191 visa. Thank you!


When you say you will be applying for 191 I assume you already got either 491 or 494 granted. These are for regional areas only and at the start in the state that sponsored you.


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

AlexandraS123 said:


> When you say you will be applying for 191 I assume you already got either 491 or 494 granted. These are for regional areas only and at the start in the state that sponsored you.


Waiting for visa grant, 491. So better not to risk it to avoid visa cancellation. Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ozlife28 said:


> AlexandraS123 said:
> 
> 
> > When you say you will be applying for 191 I assume you already got either 491 or 494 granted. These are for regional areas only and at the start in the state that sponsored you.
> ...


Check the list of possible conditions that might be attached to your visa. Includes providing proof of residential address & employment if requested as well as potentially attending an interview to confirm where you are https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...tails-and-conditions/see-your-visa-conditions


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

QLD 491 visa nomination closed for FY19-20
https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

ozlife28 said:


> Hi we are offshore and currently waiting for borders to open so we can move to Australia. Does anyone knows if possible me and my husband will settle in either Sydney or Melbourne for a year just to get an Australian experience, then transfer to regional to get a permanent job until we can apply for 191 visa. Thank you!


No, you cannot. You can stay in non-regional area for a couple of weeks but definitely not for a year. You may risk 191 rejection if you do so.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nsw has opened applications for 491. But the condition is only for applicants who lived in the rehional area already.is it cirrect


----------



## sankar7047 (Jan 24, 2020)

Did anyone apply for 491 NSW regional nomination being not stayed in the designated regional area but living in NSW? Will they consider if we live in NSW and apply for a regional area?


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

sankar7047 said:


> Did anyone apply for 491 NSW regional nomination being not stayed in the designated regional area but living in NSW? Will they consider if we live in NSW and apply for a regional area?


I am pretty sure that it is for people who lived in regional only. Read on their website. Considering how short is the period of time they opened the applications for and ow strict they are on the regional residence requirements they don’t seem to be open to making exceptions


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AlexandraS123 said:


> I am pretty sure that it is for people who lived in regional only. Read on their website. Considering how short is the period of time they opened the applications for and ow strict they are on the regional residence requirements they don’t seem to be open to making exceptions


491 will be monitored very harshly 
The moment it comes to the notice of the authorities that you are staying or working in non regional area, your visa will be cancelled 
Do not play with fire

Cheers


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi All,

Is it possible for 261313(offshore) to apply under 491 family sponsorship without a job offer because I see a condition to hold valid job offer for software engineer category. I would like to know if this condition applies for family sponsorship. Kindly reply.


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

gitz001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it possible for 261313(offshore) to apply under 491 family sponsorship without a job offer because I see a condition to hold valid job offer for software engineer category. I would like to know if this condition applies for family sponsorship. Kindly reply.


491 family sponsor does not need a job offer. You can be sponsored by your eligible relative living in regional australia.


----------



## YTom (May 20, 2020)

I could not find any information on NSW web site on 491 family sponsorship. 
Is it open for applications?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Can anyone put some light on conditions of earning 54k annually on visa 491..

If both spouse clubbed together can show 54k annual income or either of the spouse will only be eligible to prove the same.

If source of reference for this info is available, pls do share!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone put some light on conditions of earning 54k annually on visa 491..
> 
> ...


You cannot club the income
It can be either one 
You can google and check the relevant section or consult a Mara agent if you have doubts

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YTom said:


> I could not find any information on NSW web site on 491 family sponsorship.
> Is it open for applications?


States don’t sponsor the family sponsorship applicants 
It’s done through Skillselect rounds
You compete for invite based on points with applicants from all the states who have family sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## YTom (May 20, 2020)

Thanks NB, 

as always very helpful 

I'm curious now about work conditions in the visa. Let's say I get sponsored by a family member who lives couple of hours away from Sydney and his postcode is in the list. 
What if I find a job in Sydney, would it be an issue in moving to 191 visa? 

Thank you


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

NB said:


> You cannot club the income
> It can be either one
> You can google and check the relevant section or consult a Mara agent if you have doubts
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YTom said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> as always very helpful
> 
> ...


You cannot live or work in Sydney or any other city under any circumstances whatsoever 
If you do, in all likelihood your 491 visa itself will be cancelled so question of moving to 191 doesn’t arise 
491 visa will be monitored very closely
You have to live and work in rural Australia only

Cheers


----------



## YTom (May 20, 2020)

Got it. Thank you.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

NB said:


> You cannot club the income
> It can be either one
> You can google and check the relevant section or consult a Mara agent if you have doubts
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB and others,

Is it worth to apply for visa 491 and how hard is it to earn taxable income of 54k annually for fulfilling the condition of Temporary Skilled Migration Income Threshold..

I have heard from my cousin in Aus that many of his known's who came on 491 visa are struggling to earn 54k annual threshold in regional areas. As per him, in cities it is possible but very difficult in regionals.

Please guide if it's worth or else, one should put efforts to increase points to 90/95 points for 189 and wait for future trends of 189 invites 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi NB and others,
> 
> Is it worth to apply for visa 491 and how hard is it to earn taxable income of 54k annually for fulfilling the condition of Temporary Skilled Migration Income Threshold..
> 
> ...


There is no doubt that it’s extremely hard to earn 54k in regionals
There will be 10 applicants chasing every opening 

Whether you want to take the risk of 491 or not, only you can decide
It’s easier said then done for most applicants to increase their points to 95/100

Cheers


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Can I ask help for preparing career plan and commitment to state for applying 491 nomination. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

NB said:


> There is no doubt that it’s extremely hard to earn 54k in regionals
> There will be 10 applicants chasing every opening
> 
> Whether you want to take the risk of 491 or not, only you can decide
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions!!


----------



## Saif87 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dear Members, 

Now after VIC is closed I think we for ICT Business Analysis I don't have any other option except visa 491 and it is only available for Canberra for offshore. ( please correct me if I'm wrong )

I checked this link as advised by NB deltaimmigration.com.au/ICT-business-Analyst/261111.

the problem the website canberrayourfuture.com.au is not working I was wondering how to apply to ACT matrix if the website is not working.

Appreciated your time reading this and your support

My details

ANZSCO 261111 ICT Business Analyst

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Eng: 20

189 75
190 75 + 5 for Victora


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

amandeepkaur said:


> Can I ask help for preparing career plan and commitment to state for applying 491 nomination.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Ask help and commitment from whom? The state which sponsors you expects you to commit to them for the visa duration under 491 provisional visa


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

how long does your brother need to be in rural zip code to be eligible to sponsor for 491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fireblazerr said:


> how long does your brother need to be in rural zip code to be eligible to sponsor for 491?


I would assume it to be 2 years 
Check with a Mara agent to be sure

Cheers


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello everyone. 
I want to apologize in advance if I am asking a stupid question here, but still... Adelaide is regional, is it correct? If so, is it really so challenging to find a job with 54k and more there? Because I've been going through a lot of job openings and found a lot of options with proper income. 
Please someone enlighten me if I wrong...

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

simuliant86 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I want to apologize in advance if I am asking a stupid question here, but still... Adelaide is regional, is it correct? If so, is it really so challenging to find a job with 54k and more there? Because I've been going through a lot of job openings and found a lot of options with proper income.
> Please someone enlighten me if I wrong...
> 
> Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


Adelaide is regional
If you are confident that can find a job, go ahead
It’s all depends on your education, experience and capability 
It’s a big city and of course there would be thousands of jobs paying much more then 54k

Cheers


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

*Age requirement*

Hi guys.I have a query about the age limit.If you apply for the 491 when you are 44 years old,will you be able to now apply for the 191 visa considering the age limit for permanent visas are 45 and below?

Kind regards


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Adelaide is regional
> If you are confident that can find a job, go ahead
> It’s all depends on your education, experience and capability
> It’s a big city and of course there would be thousands of jobs paying much more then 54k
> ...


Thanks, that were my thoughts on that matter as well... 

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## sumonhoq (Jun 11, 2017)

*491*

Hi Guys,

I am currently on bridging visa, applied for 482. Due to this pandemic outcome is being delayed which is obvious. Meantime if I move to NSW regional area & continue working as I am doing now in Sydney... Do you think would be a good idea to take the chance if NSW 491 visa opens again..Is there any restrictions to move from 482 to 491?


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumonhoq said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently on bridging visa, applied for 482. Due to this pandemic outcome is being delayed which is obvious. Meantime if I move to NSW regional area & continue working as I am doing now in Sydney... Do you think would be a good idea to take the chance if NSW 491 visa opens again..Is there any restrictions to move from 482 to 491?
> 
> ...


You can move from 482 to 491 but not vice versa

Cheers


----------



## abirami2309 (May 31, 2020)

*491 Visa*

Can someone help on what was the latest cutoff point for 491 for which Visa was granted and when was it.


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

abirami2309 said:


> Can someone help on what was the latest cutoff point for 491 for which Visa was granted and when was it.


There is no such thing as Cut-offs for 491 visa. You can get 491 state nomination even with minimum 65 points and may not get it even with 100 points....you need to fulfill state conditions against your job code. 491 family sponsored visa - I am not aware about cutoffs under that (if any).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sudhirvij2k said:


> There is no such thing as Cut-offs for 491 visa. You can get 491 state nomination even with minimum 65 points and may not get it even with 100 points....you need to fulfill state conditions against your job code. 491 family sponsored visa - I am not aware about cutoffs under that (if any).


You can check that in Skillselect latest round results 
But it may be distorted as they may have invited only healthcare applicants like they did under 189

Cheers


----------



## sainius (May 22, 2020)

Hi,

New Update 190/491 EOI portal,
Just now i have logged into skill select portal and a notification was there

Posted on: 6/07/2020 at 14:00

Please note: Intending migrants can now select ‘Any’, one, or multiple States/Territories they wish to be nominated by within the one EOI. The Department’s preference is for you to use the multiple States/Territories functionality going forward, which will mean you do not need to create multiple EOIs.


And i tried updating my EOI, the drop down list has changed and now it looks something different as
Now you can select simply ANY option
or select multiple states within single EOI


My query is:
Should we select ANY option and update the EOI (without checking my occupation code whether it is there in particular State Occupation list)

OR

We should select multiple states within single EOI(as earlier states prefer the candidates who have selected a single state exclusively in single EOI)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sainius said:


> Hi,
> 
> New Update 190/491 EOI portal,
> Just now i have logged into skill select portal and a notification was there
> ...


Continue with the old system of multiple EOIs 
One for each state 

Cheers


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi ,

Can start & do own business under 491 ? 

To meet $53900 per annum- Do I only need to work nominated occupation or can do any job to meet this creative?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prun said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can start & do own business under 491 ?
> 
> To meet $53900 per annum- Do I only need to work nominated occupation or can do any job to meet this creative?


You can do your own business as long as you live and do your business from rural Australia 

You do what ever job or business you want to get the income of 53,900 

Cheers


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Thank you NB. Got nomination from NT 491. Alr lodged my visa


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

prun said:


> Thank you NB. Got nomination from NT 491. Alr lodged my visa


Hi! can you please share when you loaded application and when exactly you were invited?

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dear experts,

I was nominated by SA on 29th June and I am offshore. I have collected all the documents for me, my wife, and kids for the VISA application. However, due to certain reasons, we have decided to lodge only my application( Main applicant) and after getting the VISA and moving in SA, I shall apply for my wife and kids VISA on Subclass 491 (Subsequent entrant). I have a few questions and it appreciates in advance for your expert advice.

1- Can I apply 491 ( subsequent entrant) for my family in the way?
2- I claimed my wife competent English points while lodging EOI and SA nomination application however, for my occupation ( ICT Customer Support Officer), the minimum points were 75 while I had 85 ( Including spouse 5 points). 
3- If I can apply, what will be the processing time of this VISA?

Waiting for your expert advice. Thanks


----------



## Mahesh07 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi All,

I am going to submit my eoi in next year i.e. July 2021 with 90 points(including family sponsored points) and next November 5 points is going to add in my total under SA chain migration program. So what are the chances of getting South Australia 491 chain migration visa? My occupation is 261314( software tester).


----------



## mercylicious234 (May 10, 2020)

@shahzaib100,
When did you submit your eoi for SA b4 this invite? I just got positive outcome from TRA for same occupation. I plan to enter pool by August.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahesh07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to submit my eoi in next year i.e. July 2021 with 90 points(including family sponsored points) and next November 5 points is going to add in my total under SA chain migration program. So what are the chances of getting South Australia 491 chain migration visa? My occupation is 261314( software tester).


Recheck your eligibility 
Chain migration is open only for MLTSSL codes as far as I can see

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh07 (Jul 19, 2020)

@NB

As a software tester can I get invitation with 95 points including state sponsored or should I access my profile under software engineer. Is acs result will come positive as a software engineer my profile is software tester.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahesh07 said:


> @NB
> 
> As a software tester can I get invitation with 95 points including state sponsored or should I access my profile under software engineer. Is acs result will come positive as a software engineer my profile is software tester.


If you have done automated testing, then you may get positive assessment as 261313
ACS will see your entire work experience and not just one line 

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh07 (Jul 19, 2020)

@NB

And what are the chances of getting 491 invitation with 95 points under software tester category?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Guys my wife wants to do a phd in qld.Is it a sure path for pr?


----------



## Mahesh07 (Jul 19, 2020)

Mahesh07 said:


> @NB
> 
> And what are the chances of getting 491 invitation with 95 points under software tester category?


 Any reply on this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahesh07 said:


> @NB
> 
> And what are the chances of getting 491 invitation with 95 points under software tester category?


I don’t predict invites 
Other then nsw and Vic, I don’t think any other state invites testers

Cheers


----------



## farhad_khan (May 28, 2018)

Hi!

I have already lodged visa application for 491 family sponsored. My brother has got the job and relocated to new area. I want to update about his job and new location details in the immiaccount. Kindly, let me know the procedure for it.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## CalMon (Jul 31, 2020)

*Maternity on a 491*

Hi, new to the forum game, but my wife and I are currently in the early process of applying for a 491. Our story is that we are currently on a 482 employer sponsored visa in Melbourne with no pathway to PR, so looking to make the move regionally and gain PR through that avenue. 

Anyway, we are interested in the petition above, (just signed and passed on to a few friends) because we are predicting that my wife will be on maternity at some point in the next 3 years and that would obviously reduce her income. Wondering if this would be taken into account in terms of earning and if not, surely another reason to reduce the income threshold!

Thanks!


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

CalMon said:


> Hi, new to the forum game, but my wife and I are currently in the early process of applying for a 491. Our story is that we are currently on a 482 employer sponsored visa in Melbourne with no pathway to PR, so looking to make the move regionally and gain PR through that avenue.
> 
> Anyway, we are interested in the petition above, (just signed and passed on to a few friends) because we are predicting that my wife will be on maternity at some point in the next 3 years and that would obviously reduce her income. Wondering if this would be taken into account in terms of earning and if not, surely another reason to reduce the income threshold!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, as per Victoria 491 requirements, hope you should have job offer in regional area inorder to apply 491 visa right? Or just living or residing in regional is enough to apply?


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

sumonhoq said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently on bridging visa, applied for 482. Due to this pandemic outcome is being delayed which is obvious. Meantime if I move to NSW regional area & continue working as I am doing now in Sydney... Do you think would be a good idea to take the chance if NSW 491 visa opens again..Is there any restrictions to move from 482 to 491?
> 
> ...


I am also is your se situation that I am in 482 and Sydney. Planning to move regional area. Is it possible to get 491 visa without job offer and only by living in regional area? Yes, which place is near by to Sydney?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farhad_khan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have already lodged visa application for 491 family sponsored. My brother has got the job and relocated to new area. I want to update about his job and new location details in the immiaccount. Kindly, let me know the procedure for it.
> 
> ...


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new address
I am not sure if your brother change of address is required to be informed to DHA 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CalMon said:


> Hi, new to the forum game, but my wife and I are currently in the early process of applying for a 491. Our story is that we are currently on a 482 employer sponsored visa in Melbourne with no pathway to PR, so looking to make the move regionally and gain PR through that avenue.
> 
> Anyway, we are interested in the petition above, (just signed and passed on to a few friends) because we are predicting that my wife will be on maternity at some point in the next 3 years and that would obviously reduce her income. Wondering if this would be taken into account in terms of earning and if not, surely another reason to reduce the income threshold!
> 
> Thanks!


491 is the biggest trap set by DHA
They get applicants to slog in the regionals for 5 years and then go back to their home country as they can’t meet the income threshold 
This is exactly what DHA wants, so don’t expect any leniency going ahead

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahesh07 said:


> @NB
> 
> And what are the chances of getting 491 invitation with 95 points under software tester category?


Bigger question is what will you do in the regionals ?
Pick fruits or stock shelves or pump gas ?
No software jobs in regionals and even Uber is not an option 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> Guys my wife wants to do a phd in qld.Is it a sure path for pr?


If there was any sure path for a PR, there would be no one waiting for PR

If you do a PHD in QLD, you get a preference but not a guarantee for PR

Cheers


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi, Currently I am living in Sydney City in 482 bridging visa. Is it possible or eligible to apply 491 visa by moving to reginal NSW area by just residing there but continue to work in Sydney?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baskarkm said:


> Hi, Currently I am living in Sydney City in 482 bridging visa. Is it possible or eligible to apply 491 visa by moving to reginal NSW area by just residing there but continue to work in Sydney?


No

Cheers


----------



## Kaursingh (Jul 27, 2020)

hi
I am going to finish master of accounting in August from tasmania . Is there any chance tasmania stop 491 invitation for Accountants..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaursingh said:


> hi
> I am going to finish master of accounting in August from tasmania . Is there any chance tasmania stop 491 invitation for Accountants..


No one can predict
You have to wait for the list to be published , probably around October 

Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,
Whats the latest/ last points invitation trend for Nurses for 491

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Friends,
> Whats the latest/ last points invitation trend for Nurses for 491
> 
> Thanks


Till the states get the quota, very difficult to guess what will be the trend
But with the aged care fiasco in Vic, trained and qualified nurses should be in demand
Employers will give a lot more attention to the qualifications then earlier 

Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

*DAMA list 2019-20*

Friends,
Can anybody share the previous year DAMA-491 ANZSCO occupation list,
Thanks in advance


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> 491 is the biggest trap set by DHA
> They get applicants to slog in the regionals for 5 years and then go back to their home country as they can’t meet the income threshold
> This is exactly what DHA wants, so don’t expect any leniency going ahead
> 
> Cheers


I feel the same. Also interesting thing is that until now 491 visas are given only for family sponsored cases only. What is reason for that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> I feel the same. Also interesting thing is that until now 491 visas are given only for family sponsored cases only. What is reason for that?


Probably because Most states have put the conditions of job offer for sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## neter (Dec 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Probably because Most states have put the conditions of job offer for sponsorship
> 
> Cheers



Hello, I applied for 491 family sponsorship as System analyst in Queesnaland. My points are 90. I am married. Do you have an idea what are my chances of invitation. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neter said:


> Hello, I applied for 491 family sponsorship as System analyst in Queesnaland. My points are 90. I am married. Do you have an idea what are my chances of invitation. Thanks


Currently only targeted applicants mainly connected with healthcare are being invited
Post October, let’s see what will be the situation 

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

How about microbiologist with phd?any recent invitations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> How about microbiologist with phd?any recent invitations?


If you want to know about a specific Anzsco code, you can submit an FOI request 

Cheers


----------



## 74123 (Aug 14, 2020)

*About states*

Hi,

I wanted to know, if I am applying for 491 as Analyst Programmer (261311), how do I decide on which states to apply?
1. If our occupation code is in state occupation list and if we fulfill their criteria of having job offer or having stayed there for 1 yr, then only we will get invite? 
2. Which all states' regional areas have good job opportunities for Analyst Programmer?
3. Which all states' regional areas are good to stay?

Thanks,
Sanyukta


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

There are only family sponsored 491 issued so far.If this is the trend there is no future


----------



## 74123 (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.
In case it opens in future, would you have any idea on which states have more IT jobs? And which states are good to live? Or I can apply for all states?


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi All,

I have a question related to family sponsorship. My cousin sister shifted to Northern Territory just 4 months back before that she was living in Perth. Is she eligible for sponsor me for 491 visa or do we have any condition that she should reside in a region area for some years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gitz001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question related to family sponsorship. My cousin sister shifted to Northern Territory just 4 months back before that she was living in Perth. Is she eligible for sponsor me for 491 visa or do we have any condition that she should reside in a region area for some years.


Perth is also a regional area
So she has shifted from a regional area to a regional area, so it shouldn’t be a problem

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Why they only invite family sponsored 491?but no state nominated 491 to date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> Why they only invite family sponsored 491?but no state nominated 491 to date?


States don’t have any quota at the moment to invite
Once they have the quota In October I am sure they will start inviting in small numbers

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

It's not that difficult as people say to earn 53900.might be true in really far regional areas.But whole adelaide and perth are regional areas too.Not that difficult to get a job which meets the minimum income


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

I have a question regarding Family sponsored Visa 491
My brother is planning to buy a land and move in next month in regional victoria.
Does this make me eligible to apply for 491 as my brother is settling in regional area?


----------



## mayurk17 (Aug 23, 2020)

*Visa 491 question*

I am quite new to this forum .
Would like some help from you guys .
1.Currently i came to know from my visa consultant that now we can move from one region to another if we have 491 visa status with us ?
2.What are the job possibilities for a person holding SS 491 Visa ?
3.Is there any possibility that Visa 491 will get cancelled if we try to move from one region to another and pursuing the job in that particular region?
4.How is conversion of visa 491 done into PR ?

Thanks all for reading will be waiting for your suggestions and help on these questions


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mayurk17 said:


> I am quite new to this forum .
> Would like some help from you guys .
> 1.Currently i came to know from my visa consultant that now we can move from one region to another if we have 491 visa status with us ?
> 2.What are the job possibilities for a person holding SS 491 Visa ?
> ...


1. You are signing a bond with the state sponsoring you that you will live and work in the state
If you don’t do that, what action the date will take remains to be seen
2. Do your own research on employment websites on your Skillset 
3. As 1
4. After working for 3 years at least you can apply for PR if you have earned at least 53,900$ each of the years
The main applicant or the spouse can also do but not combined 

Cheers


----------



## mayurk17 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks NB for the reply and helpful comments


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Please do not take 491 if you aren't sure that you will be able to qualify for the 191 PR visa or you want to game the system.

Each visa has its purpose which benefits both ways to visa holders and Aus government.


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

*Question EOI*



NB said:


> Starting this thread exclusively for 491 related Queries


Hi All,

I am in process of submitting EOI .

Can please someone answer below queries:

1. I am planning to apply 189, 190, 491 Family sponsor as well as state . I have read at few places that in same EOI it is not advisable to put '190-Any state' or '491-Any state'.
I want to ask do I lodge multiple EOIs for every visa type and every state (but same job code). So there will be so many EOI's. Will this be beneficial and can I do this ?

2. In family section how many members do I need to fill, we are 4 family member (my husband and 2 kds).

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## YTom (May 20, 2020)

Hi there,

I have similar situation.

Planning to apply for 189, 190 NSW, 190 QLD, 491 Family in NSW.
What do you think is the best option? 4 separate EOIs? 

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pasrichas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of submitting EOI .
> 
> ...


1. Most applicants have individual EOIs for each visa class
So multiple EOIs will not be a issue

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YTom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have similar situation.
> 
> ...


Yes

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> It's not that difficult as people say to earn 53900.might be true in really far regional areas.But whole adelaide and perth are regional areas too.Not that difficult to get a job which meets the minimum income


Every applicant if he rushes to these 2 cities, can all get it ?
Think rationally

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

invader992 said:


> I have a question regarding Family sponsored Visa 491
> My brother is planning to buy a land and move in next month in regional victoria.
> Does this make me eligible to apply for 491 as my brother is settling in regional area?


He will have to live in regionals for at least 2 years before he can sponsor you
Recheck with a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Just wanted to update you regarding 2020-2021 update on nominations of Tasmania. Please refer to the following link: https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/news/2020-2021_program_year_update 

Do you guys have any idea which ANZSCO are counted as critical skills ?


----------



## uber (Jan 19, 2014)

emios88 said:


> It's not that difficult as people say to earn 53900.might be true in really far regional areas.But whole adelaide and perth are regional areas too.Not that difficult to get a job which meets the minimum income



Agreed! People with right skill and experience can get up to low six-figures.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amandeepkaur said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to update you regarding 2020-2021 update on nominations of Tasmania. Please refer to the following link: https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/news/2020-2021_program_year_update
> 
> Do you guys have any idea which ANZSCO are counted as critical skills ?


Skills for which temporary visa holders are allowed to enter Australia presently
Mainly healthcare related

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Need a advice.My freinds 485 visa is about to expire in another 8 months.She has completed her Masters in accounting and working as an account assistant in Melbourne for about an year.Can she apply for another student visa for another masters?any Regional state she should go for a chance to get 491 visa?tks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> Need a advice.My freinds 485 visa is about to expire in another 8 months.She has completed her Masters in accounting and working as an account assistant in Melbourne for about an year.Can she apply for another student visa for another masters?any Regional state she should go for a chance to get 491 visa?tks


Post corona how states will invite is absolutely uncertain
Moreover accountants and related jobs are the ones that have the most competitors 
100-110 points is quite common
She should have a hard look if she wants to keep throwing good money after bad

Cheers


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

DO u guys know if a recruitment consultant can apply for 491 State Nomination visa on VIC/TAS/ QLD?

My wife would try for 491 if that applies.

Can anyone pls confirm?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> DO u guys know if a recruitment consultant can apply for 491 State Nomination visa on VIC/TAS/ QLD?
> 
> My wife would try for 491 if that applies.
> 
> ...


Wait for the list of Anzsco code come out after October 

But frankly anyone offshore and not in a healthcare related field , should not waste money in trying to migrate unless he can get 90 and above points 

Cheers


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

I’m onshore in Victoria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> I’m onshore in Victoria
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then wait for October and see what quota the states get

Cheers


----------



## uber (Jan 19, 2014)

NSW 491 update: https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey folks!! I studied in Perth, Bentley campus from the year 2009-2011. As you all know, Perth is declared as regional area now can I claim points for the regional area?


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

I do have another clarification... I have got 70 points under 491 visa subclass !! And my occupation is Biomedical Engineer...any idea on when I'll get invited?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

They will increase the 53900 threshold after 3 years.Then you are done


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

emios88 said:


> They will increase the 53900 threshold after 3 years.Then you are done


Sorry Emios, I didn't get you...does it mean Ivcan claim or not claim?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

John Ambrose said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I studied in Perth, Bentley campus from the year 2009-2011. As we all know, Perth is declared as regional area now. And am planning to move back under 491 regional sponsor, Can I claim 5 points for the regional area?


As you studied 10 years back, I am not sure if you can claim regional points 
Consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

NB said:


> John Ambrose said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NB,
> ...


Thanks👍


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

John Ambrose said:


> I do have another clarification... I have got 70 points under 491 visa subclass !! And my occupation is Biomedical Engineer...any idea on when I'll get invited?


No one can predict state sponsorship 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

NB said:


> John Ambrose said:
> 
> 
> > I do have another clarification... I have got 70 points under 491 visa subclass !! And my occupation is Biomedical Engineer...any idea on when I'll get invited?
> ...


It's actually relative sponsored, also do you know any good, reliable, MARA agents?


----------



## gfavaro (Jul 31, 2014)

Any invites this week??


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi
I had some questions about this 491.Can someone please answer them for me.

In the invitation rounds data they give out every month, they mention 491 separately so can one get a 491 invitation without state nomination directly from the federal government? 
Secondly, I recall reading that 491 visa holders are eligible for the free medical and free education system like PRs, is that true? 
Thanks


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

My wife secured following score as per point calculation after submitting EOI:

189 (80), 190 (85), 491 S (95) for Code 261313.

How much chance does she have?

2nd question is: many people suggesting to submit multiple EOIs, however my advisor suggested to have only 1 because there is now option to apply for multiple states and visa categories with "Any" option with 1 EOI only.

Thanks and regards. This is very useful forum...


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

189expat said:


> My wife secured following score as per point calculation after submitting EOI:
> 
> 189 (80), 190 (85), 491 S (95) for Code 261313.
> 
> ...


Some states require you to select only that state for which you intent to migrate. Selecting 'any' in EOI, creates a doubt over your commitment to state claims. 

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> My wife secured following score as per point calculation after submitting EOI:
> 
> 189 (80), 190 (85), 491 S (95) for Code 261313.
> 
> ...


For offshore applicants, the chances of sponsorship is practically nil under 261313 with your scores under corona environment 

Cheers


----------



## shozi111 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello,
I applied for Austrial Visit Visa back in 2017 but i got rejected as i could not provide proper empolyment documentation to the Embassy.I did not even replied to their mail as i do not have the time to do ,due to some reasons.

This would going to effect my visa application of Sub Class 491


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

shozi111 said:


> Hello,
> I applied for Austrial Visit Visa back in 2017 but i got rejected as i could not provide proper empolyment documentation to the Embassy.I did not even replied to their mail as i do not have the time to do ,due to some reasons.
> 
> This would going to effect my visa application of Sub Class 491


If you're gonna claim points for employment, then yes, you're gonna face issues. Other than that, it will be fine as long as you hadn't gotten PIC 4020 and its ban period.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shozi111 said:


> Hello,
> I applied for Austrial Visit Visa back in 2017 but i got rejected as i could not provide proper empolyment documentation to the Embassy.I did not even replied to their mail as i do not have the time to do ,due to some reasons.
> 
> This would going to effect my visa application of Sub Class 491


Most probably not
But give the details of this refusal in your application 
But your application may be scrutinised more then other applicants so make sure that you give the maximum possible evidence in case you get a invite 

Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

amandeepkaur said:


> Some states require you to select only that state for which you intent to migrate. Selecting 'any' in EOI, creates a doubt over your commitment to state claims.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


Thanks for info. Will select suitable states once they are open. Right now, no state is open. Or do you mean now also?


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> For offshore applicants, the chances of sponsorship is practically nil under 261313 with your scores under corona environment
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for info. We are aware of Corona and planning anyway from October to Mar/April period. Lets see.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

It just occurred to me that I never submitted Forms 80 and 1221. 

Are these mandatory for 491 applications? I submitted mine back in May and did medicals in July. 

I'm unsure because a lot of the questions seemed similar during the online application on online.immi.gov.au. 

Could anyone please confirm? I'm happy to complete and upload just in case.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> It just occurred to me that I never submitted Forms 80 and 1221.
> 
> Are these mandatory for 491 applications? I submitted mine back in May and did medicals in July.
> 
> ...


Under the "*Character documents*" Seciton of Subclass 491, you MUST complete and provide Form 80 and Form 1221


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Under the "*Character documents*" Seciton of Subclass 491, you MUST complete and provide Form 80 and Form 1221


I had a feeling this was needed but with just how many numerous questions on the paper forms are repeated on the online application, I thought maybe not. 

Thank you for confirming.


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

*491 NSW Electronics Engineer*

Hi Guys,
I am currently living in NSW and have 7-8 months of visa left. Does anyone have any suggestions what visa I can go for other than student visa? My point breakdown is
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Study - 15
Aus Exp - 5
NAATI -5
PY - 5
Spouse points - 5
So 189 - 85 points (Looks like wont get it this year) and 190-90 points
Is 491 a good option? Can anyone share their experience for NSW 491?
Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Anisa_1992 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am currently living in NSW and have 7-8 months of visa left. Does anyone have any suggestions what visa I can go for other than student visa? My point breakdown is
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> ...


You could try for 491 but the last time NSW opened 491 was for brief period and the only condition was that the applicant should already be living in regional NSW. 
189 with 85 points looks far fetched at the moment but you could certainly give 491 a try. Move to regional NSW and wait until they open 491 program.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Anisa_1992 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am currently living in NSW and have 7-8 months of visa left. Does anyone have any suggestions what visa I can go for other than student visa? My point breakdown is
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> ...


Actually you have good chance now because they are considering onshore first than offshore. 

You may apply for all 189, 190 and 491. You have better chance now comparing to offshores so even with little bit less points it is good to go.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> ChangeistheAnswer said:
> 
> 
> > It just occurred to me that I never submitted Forms 80 and 1221.
> ...


Not for every applications it is required. This is for specific cases only.


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> You could try for 491 but the last time NSW opened 491 was for brief period and the only condition was that the applicant should already be living in regional NSW.
> 189 with 85 points looks far fetched at the moment but you could certainly give 491 a try. Move to regional NSW and wait until they open 491 program.


Thank you very much for your quick response. I am actually thinking of moving to regional NSW later this year. Do you know how the job market is in the regional NSW for electrical/electronic engineer? Due to Covid, I am scared to leave my current job. 

Thanks again,
Cheers


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

189expat said:


> Actually you have good chance now because they are considering onshore first than offshore.
> 
> You may apply for all 189, 190 and 491. You have better chance now comparing to offshores so even with little bit less points it is good to go.


Thank you very much. My occupation doesnt get much invites as it is pro rata. Thats why I am a bit scared. Lets hope they start inviting more people after the budget in october.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry, I dont know much about job market situation now. I replied specifically for your PR question "whether to apply for PR now or not". So you should do proper research before selecting state. Contact your local agent for same or some job boards or friends or relatives in target state.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> Not for every applications it is required. This is for specific cases only.


Wrong, these are mandatory forms for 491 processing. Refer to Department of Home Affairs website.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Guys, I have received an offer from Bendigo as an accountant (SMSF). They are offering my a package of $55k inclusive superannuation. My questions are:

1. Will SMSF accountant will be a problem while applying for 491 visa?
2. In regards to 491 rule, the salary has to be $53,900. Is it with super or wihtout super? 

Would be great if you can help me with this?

Thanks


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

I have a question. Hope someone can help me 

I'm a software engineer and I have 7+ years of experience.

Waiting until SA publish their skilled occupation list by next mid October. 

Will they allow off-shore applicants?

If not, in the next year I hope to go to SA for my masters. And during that time if SA again allowed on-shore applicants in software engineering occupation, can I apply for it while in student visa?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rotti404 said:


> I have a question. Hope someone can help me
> 
> I'm a software engineer and I have 7+ years of experience.
> 
> ...


I doubt any state will sponsor offshore applicants in a common code like software engineer in the near future
Once you complete your masters you may become eligible to apply
Moreover, rules change in a second so what will happen after 2-3 years when you complete your masters, no one can say
You should go to study with the sole intention of studying to advance your career, not to get a PR

Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

@NB thanks for opinion. However my hope is following:

For 20-21 migration quota list, 261313 has been allotted 8000+ seats (only after nursing which is 10000+) so why do you think they will not sponsor offshore?

Or do you mean from 8000, they can easily get those candidates who are onshore mostly Students even at lower points?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

189expat said:


> @NB thanks for opinion. However my hope is following:
> 
> For 20-21 migration quota list, 261313 has been allotted 8000+ seats (only after nursing which is 10000+) so why do you think they will not sponsor offshore?
> 
> Or do you mean from 8000, they can easily get those candidates who are onshore mostly Students even at lower points?


It's just a trick to get more students.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> @NB thanks for opinion. However my hope is following:
> 
> For 20-21 migration quota list, 261313 has been allotted 8000+ seats (only after nursing which is 10000+) so why do you think they will not sponsor offshore?
> 
> Or do you mean from 8000, they can easily get those candidates who are onshore mostly Students even at lower points?


THe 800 seats allotted are just a carrot for prospective students under 189 

Moreover your question was on state sponsorship for which no quota has been released as yet
Every state now has a very high unemployment rate so I doubt they will add to that by sponsoring offshore applicants in categories like software 

Anyways if you are confident that you have bright chances, I have no issues 

Cheers


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

NB said:


> THe 800 seats allotted are just a carrot for prospective students under 189
> 
> Moreover your question was on state sponsorship for which no quota has been released as yet
> Every state now has a very high unemployment rate so I doubt they will add to that by sponsoring offshore applicants in categories like software
> ...


How about this type of scenario.

If I have enough work experience, skills assessment and English proficiency, I can go to Australia on a student visa for Masters. While doing Masters can't I apply for 491 visa since my occupation is in the list? So I'll be an onshore applicant isn't it? 

Actually that was my idea in the very first question  Sorry if you didn't get it properly.

Furthermore, I saw Australia has introduced a priority skilled occupation list during the COVID crisis - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol

Software engineering occupation is also entitled there. So don't you think they won't list this for offshore applicants in their skilled occupation lists?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rotti404 said:


> How about this type of scenario.
> 
> If I have enough work experience, skills assessment and English proficiency, I can go to Australia on a student visa for Masters. While doing Masters can't I apply for 491 visa since my occupation is in the list? So I'll be an onshore applicant isn't it?
> 
> ...


I Have no idea if you can apply for 491 while you are still studying
Check with a Mara agent or wait for other members to respond

Cheers


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

NB said:


> I Have no idea if you can apply for 491 while you are still studying
> Check with a Mara agent or wait for other members to respond
> 
> Cheers


Ok, will see then someone else knows about that

Thanks


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Rotti404 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > I Have no idea if you can apply for 491 while you are still studying
> ...


Of course you can apply while studying in Australia. In fact you can do it now as well.

Just right now situation is that, as NB suggested, high unemployment + covid restriction are hampering invitation of offshore candidates hence states are filling in whatever vacancy they get from onshore candidates, with even lower points, ideally qualified like you and still studying there now by chance to increase chance of obtaining more points.

In your case, you are still offshore so you dont get any benefit now. Now even if you start studying there next year, airspace will be open for both so competition will still remain high and until you complete your study, you cant get any benefit of points 🙂. So your plan would not work until you finish studying there or complete 1 year experience in Australia.

Regarding PMSOL, it is not for 189, 190 and 491. Hope this clears your doubts.


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

189expat said:


> Of course you can apply while studying in Australia. In fact you can do it now as well.
> 
> Just right now situation is that, as NB suggested, high unemployment + covid restriction are hampering invitation of offshore candidates hence states are filling in whatever vacancy they get from onshore candidates, with even lower points, ideally qualified like you and still studying there now by chance to increase chance of obtaining more points.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for the reply.

Please help me to clarify this point again.

So in my case I have 85 points for 491 visa. Do I need to fulfill australian study requirement or can I apply for 491 once I just started studying in Australia.

Then I'll be applying as an onshore applicant. At the moment the barrier that I have is not points, but Australia giving priority for onshore applicants as you said.

Ex: - I go to South Australia next year for February semester. And my occupation is listing on March. Can I apply for that with my same available points, but I'll be considering as an onshore applicant?

Thanks!


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Rotti404 said:


> Ex: - I go to South Australia next year for February semester. And my occupation is listing on March. Can I apply for that with my same available points, but I'll be considering as an onshore applicant?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you sure you can go to Australia next Feb :juggle:


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> Are you sure you can go to Australia next Feb :juggle:


I just made an assumption Lol

Anyway if we assume it's for July intake then, hope that will be more practical 

Do you know anything about my IELTS results validity when applying for a student visa.

My IELST is expiring in next July. It should be valid when I get the student visa is it? 

After that it doesn't matter if IELTS expires? 

Because when July intakes starting my IELTS expires.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Rotti404 said:


> 189expat said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you can apply while studying in Australia. In fact you can do it now as well.
> ...


You have not properly read what I wrote earlier. Also Australian study or experience is not required if you can achieve 85 points without it. What you assume that "after studying there you can have more points" which is fine. But by time you go there and complete study, situation would be different i.e. there are many offshore applications having more than 90 points getting PR 🙂.

They are giving preference to onshore candidates if you are already there "now". If you can travel SA in next July then people with higher points can also travel at that time. So there your chance will not arrive because PR works on maximum points first regardless of where you are.

Please dont mix Australia study and work experience and PR point system. With study and work experience you can only have higher points, but not higher chance normally.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> You have not properly read what I wrote earlier. Also Australian study or experience is not required if you can achieve 85 points without it. What you assume that "after studying there you can have more points" which is fine. But by time you go there and complete study, situation would be different i.e. there are many offshore applications having more than 90 points getting PR 🙂.
> 
> They are giving preference to onshore candidates if you are already there "now". If you can travel SA in next July then people with higher points can also travel at that time. So there your chance will not arrive because PR works on maximum points first regardless of where you are.
> 
> Please dont mix Australia study and work experience and PR point system. With study and work experience you can only have higher points, but not higher chance normally.


He has higher chance of state sponsorship if he has local study and work experience 

Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> 189expat said:
> 
> 
> > You have not properly read what I wrote earlier. Also Australian study or experience is not required if you can achieve 85 points without it. What you assume that "after studying there you can have more points" which is fine. But by time you go there and complete study, situation would be different i.e. there are many offshore applications having more than 90 points getting PR 🙂.
> ...


Yes, but only after he completes it, isnt it? When he has just started studying there and if someone is already in pool with higher points then I believe local experience would not get counted. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> Yes, but only after he completes it, isnt it? When he has just started studying there and if someone is already in pool with higher points then I believe local experience would not get counted. Please correct me if I am wrong.


As I wrote earlier, I have no idea if he is even eligible to submit an EOI while on a student visa
Moreover, if he is eligible, points don’t matter for state sponsorship 
It’s quite common for states to sponsor lower points candidates in the same Anzsco code ignoring higher points candidates 
It’s totally opaque process 

Cheers


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Guys, I have received an offer from Bendigo as an accountant (SMSF). They are offering my a package of $55k inclusive superannuation. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Will SMSF accountant will be a problem while applying for 491 visa?
> 2. In regards to 491 rule, the salary has to be $53,900. Is it with super or wihtout super?
> ...



Can anyone help me with this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Guys, I have received an offer from Bendigo as an accountant (SMSF). They are offering my a package of $55k inclusive superannuation. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Will SMSF accountant will be a problem while applying for 491 visa?
> 2. In regards to 491 rule, the salary has to be $53,900. Is it with super or wihtout super?
> ...


1. Check which anzsco code it would come under and if it’s allowed under it or not 
2. Super cannot be added to the salary for purpose of calculating 53,900
Also remember that this figure will be revised every year based on inflation 

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

What if i earn 54000 and somehow they increased it to 65000 after 3 years.All energy in vain


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

emios88 said:


> What if i earn 54000 and somehow they increased it to 65000 after 3 years.All energy in vain


at least you can have your money. Not all is lost:spit:


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

> 1. Check which anzsco code it would come under and if it’s allowed under it or not
> 2. Super cannot be added to the salary for purpose of calculating 53,900
> Also remember that this figure will be revised every year based on inflation
> 
> Cheers


I see. But would not a specified amount at time of PR applicable to all 3 years even if at 2nd year it is revised to some X figure?


----------



## perampradeep (Nov 13, 2019)

Was there a round occured on 11 Sep 2020 for 491 - Vic - Family sponsorship


----------



## perampradeep (Nov 13, 2019)

They can change rules but cannot change legislation which were in place. If there is a new figure for 191 then it will not effect who already received 491 and have to show $53,900.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perampradeep said:


> They can change rules but cannot change legislation which were in place. If there is a new figure for 191 then it will not effect who already received 491 and have to show $53,900.


I Remember that there is a clause that this figure can be revised to take care of inflation even for applicants who have already got the visa

Recheck with a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

*BSMQ reopened*

Has anyone lodged an EOI with QLD for 491 or 190 since yesterday and heard back? I lodged mine last night, no news so far.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

AlexandraS123 said:


> Has anyone lodged an EOI with QLD for 491 or 190 since yesterday and heard back? I lodged mine last night, no news so far.


For skilled migrants only open for onshore applicants and after submitting your EOI you need to mail them and describe how you are suitable and fulfilling DHA's Critical sectors conditions... 
If they are satisfied they will send you an invitation to apply and you need to submit all the supported documets in 24 hours.


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> AlexandraS123 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone lodged an EOI with QLD for 491 or 190 since yesterday and heard back? I lodged mine last night, no news so far.
> ...



Yes I am fully aware of that. It’s on BSMQ website. I was asking if anyone has been invited to provide evidence yet.


----------



## ritu.J (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello 
I would like to know about 491 family sponsor for victoria, i am unable to find this information anywhere on the govt websites. 
I live in regional victoria, I would like to sponsor my brother and his wife for 491, both of their occupations are in shortage list. THey have never lived in australia. 
I found that now for 190 and 491 victoria state sponsorship now it is a requirement to live and work in victoria prior to applying for sponsorship. 
Does the same apply to family sponsorship as well??
Thanks


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

ritu.J said:


> Hello
> I would like to know about 491 family sponsor for victoria, i am unable to find this information anywhere on the govt websites.
> I live in regional victoria, I would like to sponsor my brother and his wife for 491, both of their occupations are in shortage list. THey have never lived in australia.
> I found that now for 190 and 491 victoria state sponsorship now it is a requirement to live and work in victoria prior to applying for sponsorship.
> ...


Family invites are drawn by the federal program based on occupation and the number of points, and To my knowledge these are the only requirements (family sponsored section) : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...led-work-regional-provisional-491/application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ritu.J said:


> Hello
> I would like to know about 491 family sponsor for victoria, i am unable to find this information anywhere on the govt websites.
> I live in regional victoria, I would like to sponsor my brother and his wife for 491, both of their occupations are in shortage list. THey have never lived in australia.
> I found that now for 190 and 491 victoria state sponsorship now it is a requirement to live and work in victoria prior to applying for sponsorship.
> ...


Family sponsorship requires only the sponsor to live and work in the regionals, not the applicants 
But the sponsorship does not enable them to submit the visa application immediately 
After the sponsorship is confirmed, they will participate in the monthly 491 rounds in Skillselect and if they have the maximum points in that category , they will get invited 
If their skills are in shortage and especially healthcare, high chances of invite even at a comparable lower score

Cheers


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey NB, I'm a biomedical engineer and have applied for 491 family sponsored with 70points. Any idea when I'll get invited?


----------



## ritu.J (Dec 21, 2018)

thanks alot. I did check that but there was no specific information on victoria website so was not sure. thanks for confirming.


----------



## ritu.J (Dec 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Family sponsorship requires only the sponsor to live and work in the regionals, not the applicants
> But the sponsorship does not enable them to submit the visa application immediately
> After the sponsorship is confirmed, they will participate in the monthly 491 rounds in Skillselect and if they have the maximum points in that category , they will get invited
> If their skills are in shortage and especially healthcare, high chances of invite even at a comparable lower score
> ...


one more question, Do i have to apply somewhere to become a sponsor first or this information will be filled in skill select by my brother?? sorry really struggling to find much info about it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ritu.J said:


> one more question, Do i have to apply somewhere to become a sponsor first or this information will be filled in skill select by my brother?? sorry really struggling to find much info about it


All the information is here

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rk-regional-provisional-491/application#HowTo

You submit an EOI directly in Skillselect indicating that you will be sponsored by a relative

You will have to prove that your claim was legitimate when you get the invitation 

Cheers


----------



## Tokyo201 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi, does the visa processing time starts when I applied for the visa or when I submitted all the documents required such as health examination and police check? Thanks.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Tokyo201 said:


> Hi, does the visa processing time starts when I applied for the visa or when I submitted all the documents required such as health examination and police check? Thanks.


*When you submit your app, pay its fees and the status changes to Received, (assuming you submit a complete application including Health & PCC). However, If you submitted your docs without H & PCC and waited until the CO asks for them, the processing time may take longer, defo.
*


----------



## kunalaki (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi,

189- 80 points
190- 85 points
491- 95 points

Do anyone have an idea that in the field of Electrical Engineering(233311) what is the cut-off as I can't see any data related to it. Is there any chance to get visa in any of these visa categories? Applying Offshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunalaki said:


> Hi,
> 
> 189- 80 points
> 190- 85 points
> ...


For offshore applicants, other then healthcare related codes, no one can predict an invite, no matter what be your points, or the category you are applying under
491 has a slight chance, let’s see how that plays out, as it’s a DHA ploy to trap migrants to work in the regionals and then throw them out after 4 year as they would not be able to meet the earnings criteria 

You have to wait for the unemployment figures to come down before realistically expecting an invite

Cheers


----------



## prun (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi, 

Any news for processing 491 visa who applied before August ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any news for processing 491 visa who applied before August ?


Applicants are waiting for more then an year and you are getting anxious after a couple of months ?
You have a long long wait ahead

Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

prun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any news for processing 491 visa who applied before August ?


You mean after submitting a complete application with DOHA? The official processing times are of 3 months but I’ve seen some Facebook posts from immigration agents a couple of days ago with this week’s visa grants from April /May lodgements batch


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

My PR holder cousin already sponsored one family member. Can they sponsor me as well? Wondering if the limit is one person per sponsor?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

timonpark said:


> My PR holder cousin already sponsored one family member. Can they sponsor me as well? Wondering if the limit is one person per sponsor?


Eligibility criteria and documentation list for 491 sponsor does not list any limitation around no of sponsorship's one can make. So I believe your cousin who has already sponsored one family member, can do the same for you as well (unless my understanding is incorrect)


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

So I did more research on 491 and i might end up in a precarious situation. My employer is an American company that partners with Aussie companies, Once i get Family based 491 i can easily move from sydney branch to a regional branch the American company contracts with and move there which should satisfy the conditions of working rurally. 

However, my work is as an independent contractor and my paychecks are processes by a Melbourne based payment processing company. My bank deposits come from this company. So, where does this put me in the eyes of DOHA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

timonpark said:


> So I did more research on 491 and i might end up in a precarious situation. My employer is an American company that partners with Aussie companies, Once i get Family based 491 i can easily move from sydney branch to a regional branch the American company contracts with and move there which should satisfy the conditions of working rurally.
> 
> However, my work is as an independent contractor and my paychecks are processes by a Melbourne based payment processing company. My bank deposits come from this company. So, where does this put me in the eyes of DOHA?


As long as you have rock solid evidence that you are actually working for the rural branch, the payroll processing company location in Melbourne should not be an issue

Cheers


----------



## mfriend (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm on 491 family visa and working at Adelaide. If my company request me to go to Melbourne to work few days. Does it break the visa condition? only live, work and study in regional areas?
Thank you


----------



## psanthosh5 (Dec 11, 2019)

Is there any chances of opening offshore applicants in this current fiscal year?


----------



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all, have some questions about 491 since the agent recommended that I submit an EOI for it due to 189 being so uncertain. My sister who is in WA for a couple years now has just received her PR.

1. Does she qualify as a sponsor since she’s a new PR holder?

2. I’m currently in Victoria, would she still be eligible to sponsor me in Victoria in this case? Or does it have to be in WA?

3. Assuming the above works out, I’m guessing that I can only reside and work in regional Victoria(Geelong etc) yeah?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all,

For 491 family sponsored Visa, should the applicants stay, live or work in regional areas after getting the grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanykris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For 491 family sponsored Visa, should the applicants stay, live or work in regional areas after getting the grant?


YES
The only relaxation is that they are not bound to the state
They can live and work in any region in Australia, but it cannot be outside the regionals as defined by DHA 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mfriend said:


> I'm on 491 family visa and working at Adelaide. If my company request me to go to Melbourne to work few days. Does it break the visa condition? only live, work and study in regional areas?
> Thank you


491 carries condition 8579, which mandates that you *must live, work* and study in designated regional area. I wonder why would your employer want you to violate this? 

As of whether this is allowed, I'm not 100% sure, but do consult a Mara agent. But if I were to guess, you cannot, because 491 also carries a condition 8580, which is to provide evidence of your regional stay and work, which you will not be able to fulfil if you were to work in Melbourne.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ilovetaufu said:


> Hi all, have some questions about 491 since the agent recommended that I submit an EOI for it due to 189 being so uncertain. My sister who is in WA for a couple years now has just received her PR.
> 
> 1. Does she qualify as a sponsor since sheâ€™s a new PR holder?


Yes, She does



ilovetaufu said:


> 2. Iâ€™m currently in Victoria, would she still be eligible to sponsor me in Victoria in this case? Or does it have to be in WA?


Doesn't matter where you are. You can even be offshore.



ilovetaufu said:


> 3. Assuming the above works out, Iâ€™m guessing that I can only reside and work in regional Victoria(Geelong etc) yeah?


Not just Geelong (Vic), but in any of the listed post codes (All over Australia) --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list/regional-postcodes


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all! 

I have 95 points as electronics engineer and my husband has 90 points as mechanical engineer for 491 family sponsored Visa.

What are our chances?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanykris said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have 95 points as electronics engineer and my husband has 90 points as mechanical engineer for 491 family sponsored Visa.
> 
> What are our chances?


If you are offshore chances would be extremely low
DHA is prioritising onshore applicants 

Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

I know there's enough "why is my application taking so long" posts but I'd like to understand how some offshore 491 (in particular) applications are being granted before onshore applications. I understand State Sponsored 190/491 visas genuinely depend on a State/ Territory's quotas for their occupation list and some States/Territories are more open about these quotas than others. I also understand that points may or may not matter again because of the previous line. 

However, as I am an accountant already working in my occupation in Adelaide. Have so for the past 2 years. I couldn't apply for 190 here as I studied in Sydney and moved to Adelaide for PR. I just don't understand why it's taking so long. I've also seen various onshore IT workers, nurses and engineers (on facebook groups) apply after me and get granted so quickly. 

Therefore, are healthcare, teaching, engineering, programmers still prioritised over other occupations? I thought maybe PMSOL would apply but it seems it's only for employer sponsored.

Or are accountants just screwed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> I know there's enough "why is my application taking so long" posts but I'd like to understand how some offshore 491 (in particular) applications are being granted before onshore applications. I understand State Sponsored 190/491 visas genuinely depend on a State/ Territory's quotas for their occupation list and some States/Territories are more open about these quotas than others. I also understand that points may or may not matter again because of the previous line.
> 
> However, as I am an accountant already working in my occupation in Adelaide. Have so for the past 2 years. I couldn't apply for 190 here as I studied in Sydney and moved to Adelaide for PR. I just don't understand why it's taking so long. I've also seen various onshore IT workers, nurses and engineers (on facebook groups) apply after me and get granted so quickly.
> 
> ...


Are you waiting for invite or grant ?
Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

NB said:


> Are you waiting for invite or grant ?
> Cheers


Waiting for grant. 

Check my signature for the timeline.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Waiting for grant.
> 
> Check my signature for the timeline.


No one could predict the grant even in normal times
NOw it’s even more haphazard
They are choosing specific Anzsco codes for grant
Unfortunately I don’t think accountants are high in their list
Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

ACCOUNTANTS ARE SCREWED


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> ACCOUNTANTS ARE SCREWED


It’s usually the other way round
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Skilled Work Regional visa (subclass 491)







www.business.nsw.gov.au





NSW may start processing offshore candidates starting from Feb 2021. See point 3B


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

I am an offshore aspirant with 90 pts for 189 and 95 pts for 190 (from Sept 2020). Currently working as an IT architect. Can anyone let me what are the chances for 491. Are there any discriminations for recruiters when they hire talents between PR and 491 visa holders.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ajchak84 said:


> I am an offshore aspirant with 90 pts for 189 and 95 pts for 190 (from Sept 2020). Currently working as an IT architect. Can anyone let me what are the chances for 491. Are there any discriminations for recruiters when they hire talents between PR and 491 visa holders.


Depends what state you want to live in


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi guys new 491 list has been released, I am civil engineer living in the Sydney what are chaces of 491


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Arshbir Thind said:


> View attachment 98771
> 
> 
> Hi guys new 491 list has been released, I am civil engineer living in the Sydney what are chaces of 491


You can't live or work in Sydney on a 491. You'll need a 190.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Depends what state you want to live in


NSW or Victoria.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ajchak84 said:


> NSW or Victoria.


Victoria are only inviting those living in the state. You might be eligible for NSW 491


----------



## Deep2Deep (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi guys, I am a day away from applying for 491 ANZSCO131112 Customer Service Manager. Offshore application. ACT was my preference but they have shown me the door as of Aug 2020 with their new Critical Skills List. Anyhow, I will apply for NSW Regional now. What do you guys think are my chances with 85 points. If I have missed any critical info, pls don't hesitate to ask. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deep2Deep (Dec 16, 2020)

Deep2Deep said:


> Hi guys, I am a day away from applying for 491 ANZSCO131112 Customer Service Manager. Offshore application. ACT was my preference but they have shown me the door as of Aug 2020 with their new Critical Skills List. Anyhow, I will apply for NSW Regional now. What do you guys think are my chances with 85 points. If I have missed any critical info, pls don't hesitate to ask. Thanks in advance.


PS: My chances to get an invitation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deep2Deep said:


> Hi guys, I am a day away from applying for 491 ANZSCO131112 Customer Service Manager. Offshore application. ACT was my preference but they have shown me the door as of Aug 2020 with their new Critical Skills List. Anyhow, I will apply for NSW Regional now. What do you guys think are my chances with 85 points. If I have missed any critical info, pls don't hesitate to ask. Thanks in advance.


Offshore applicants should forget state sponsorship for a couple of years
Only exception is those related to healthcare
Cheers


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi ! Just wanted to update that yesterday I lodged state nomination application ( south Australia). I received invite to submit application on 7 dec.
Could anyone throw some light as to how much time nomination process takes.


----------



## Deep2Deep (Dec 16, 2020)

NB said:


> Offshore applicants should forget state sponsorship for a couple of years
> Only exception is those related to healthcare
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Why do you think that might be the case?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Deep2Deep said:


> Thanks NB. Why do you think that might be the case?


Unemployment is at the highest level in a long time. Australia can't be seen letting immigrants in for jobs that Aussies could do unless there is actually an urgent demand. Hence, healthcare occupations.


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi NB,

As per your understanding, how long it will take to back to normal the Australian migration system.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Romeshk said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As per your understanding, how long it will take to back to normal the Australian migration system.


I doubt even GOD knows it
In Australia there is another big spanner of China trade war
If China stops its investment, students , tourists and imports from Australia, which they have already started in a big way, Australia will suffer for a long time
That’s nearly half of Australia economy
China is using Australia to show the world how it can screw even developed countries who dare to criticise them
So applicants should look to other countries

Cheers


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

NB said:


> I doubt even GOD knows it
> In Australia there is another big spanner of China trade war
> If China stops its investment, students , tourists and imports from Australia, which they have already started in a big way, Australia will suffer for a long time
> That’s nearly half of Australia economy
> ...


Haha I have to comment here but I dont think Australia is that developed if Aus can be screwed by China ... Imo, Aus is still a developing country struggling to find a more sustainable way of economic growth.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haha90 said:


> Haha I have to comment here but I dont think Australia is that developed if Aus can be screwed by China ... Imo, Aus is still a developing country struggling to find a more sustainable way of economic growth.


It is developed and it can still be screwed as Australians have put all their eggs in the China basket
No other developed country is so dependent on China for their exports, tourists or students as Australia
Cheers


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

NB said:


> It is developed and it can still be screwed as Australians have put all their eggs in the China basket
> No other developed country is so dependent on China for their exports, tourists or students as Australia
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you for your response , definitely need to think about other options without stick to one option only.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

haha90 said:


> Haha I have to comment here but I dont think Australia is that developed if Aus can be screwed by China ... Imo, Aus is still a developing country struggling to find a more sustainable way of economic growth.


All developed countries are dependent on China just that Aus is on far greater extent.


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

Will South Australia only sponsor onshore candidates for 491 this year? Their skilled occupation list isn't out either.
I am an offshore candidate, occupation being Marketing Specialist. I am sitting at 85+15 points (100 total) for SA 491 nomination but will lose points in May 2021 for age. Seems like 2.5 years of hard work has gone down the drain.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamer05 said:


> Will South Australia only sponsor onshore candidates for 491 this year? Their skilled occupation list isn't out either.
> I am an offshore candidate, occupation being Marketing Specialist. I am sitting at 85+15 points (100 total) for SA 491 nomination but will lose points in May 2021 for age. Seems like 2.5 years of hard work has gone down the drain.


Offshore applicants except those in healthcare, should forget state sponsorship for a couple of years
Move to plan B
Cheers


----------



## vjm241 (Apr 22, 2020)

NB said:


> Offshore applicants except those in healthcare, should forget state sponsorship for a couple of years
> Move to plan B
> Cheers
> [/
> ...


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

I know a couple of offshore guys who got 491 thru family sponsored pathway.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

I am have logged 189 (90 pats,DOE - Oct 2020) with 261399 as my ANZSCO code. I have individually applied for 190 too, however this occupation code is only acceptable at ACT. As 189 is kind of dead and chances for 190 look bleak, do I need to re approach ACS to assess my profile for 261313 for 491 visa route. Secondly I have close to 13 years of work exp(non PHD candidate) and was thinking if I can approach GTI route. Any suggestion or help is welcomed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajchak84 said:


> I am have logged 189 (90 pats,DOE - Oct 2020) with 261399 as my ANZSCO code. I have individually applied for 190 too, however this occupation code is only acceptable at ACT. As 189 is kind of dead and chances for 190 look bleak, do I need to re approach ACS to assess my profile for 261313 for 491 visa route. Secondly I have close to 13 years of work exp(non PHD candidate) and was thinking if I can approach GTI route. Any suggestion or help is welcomed.


261313 does open a lot of avenues
I can’t predict if ACS will assess you positively or not
GTI a requires that you have to have research papers be mentioned in news or journals and be well known in your field
I can’t say how much you qualify 
Cheers


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

How much time does it takes to approve nomination application...I lodged application for 491 on 16 Dec( South Australia)


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Visa Grant
Location : Offshore
Occupation : Plumber ( General)
Anzco code : 334111
Points : 65 ( including state)
State : South Australia
Lodgement date : 17-03-2020
Medical : 29-03- 2020
Pcc India : 04-04-2020
Pcc Kuwait : 11- 08 -2020
Biometrics : 10- 11-2020

Direct grant : 21-12-2020

Thanks to all people , you guys helped me a lot to lodge my application without the help of a MARA agent. My case was little bit complicated and I was confused regarding my points . A special thanks to NB to solve my specific questions, you are awesome man. 
Be patient, everyone will get grant soon.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Arshbir Thind said:


> View attachment 98771
> 
> 
> Hi guys new 491 list has been released, I am civil engineer living in the Sydney what are chaces of 491


More evidence that Accountants are screwed.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

AJKuwait said:


> Visa Grant
> Location : Offshore
> Occupation : Plumber ( General)
> Anzco code : 334111
> ...


Do you mind sharing how you plan on entering Australia since borders are still shut?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Do you mind sharing how you plan on entering Australia since borders are still shut?


If DHA has granted a visa recently then in all probability, they will grant the exemption also
Cheers


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Do you mind sharing how you plan on entering Australia since borders are still shut?


At present I am in Kuwait. I need to resign my job, it will take approximately 3 months to complete the procedures. After 3 months the current situation may change , if not I will request for an exemption as NB said or try to travel through New Zealand when the travel bubble is open.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello Experts, 
491 NSW Reg.
If I get nomination from a NSW region , lets say Orana, can I live and work in other regional areas such as far west or far north of NSW ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haruimam said:


> Hello Experts,
> 491 NSW Reg.
> If I get nomination from a NSW region , lets say Orana, can I live and work in other regional areas such as far west or far north of NSW ?


If you want to swear by the Bible, then you cant
But as long as you work within regional NSW, you would be fine
Cheers


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> I know a couple of offshore guys who got 491 thru family sponsored pathway.


what is their occupation & how many points do they have?


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Some positive news amidst lot of uncertainties (unemployment rate is decreasing in Australia): 






Australia Unemployment Rate - December 2022 Data - 1978-2021 Historical


The seasonally adjusted unemployment rate in Australia stood at 3.4% in November 2022, unchanged from October's 3-month low, and matching market estimates. The number of unemployed fell by 7,400 to 491,700, with people looking for full-time jobs falling by 1,100 to 322,900, and those part-time...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Cuongle (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi experts, I’ve worked in regional Vic as a marketing specialist for nearly a year (full-time). Any chances to get 491 invitation in the near future?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cuongle said:


> Hi experts, I’ve worked in regional Vic as a marketing specialist for nearly a year (full-time). Any chances to get 491 invitation in the near future?


No one can predict state sponsorship 
You have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuongle said:


> Hi experts, I’ve worked in regional Vic as a marketing specialist for nearly a year (full-time). Any chances to get 491 invitation in the near future?


Refer to this website. You'll have a better idea if you're actually eligible for Victorian nomination.


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello Expat Gurus, Hoping one of you can give me insights on one of my friends interest to apply for 491 NSW regional visa. Since 2019, He moved to Sydney with 482 - TSS & wants to check his eligibility to apply for 3rd stream recently added as below. Good to know what's current 491 invite trend for software engineers? Thanks.

b. At least five years skilled employment experience (offshore Applicants)
If you reside outside of Australia, you must:

hold a valid skills assessment for an occupation that appears on your nominated region’s occupation list; and
have at least five years of skilled employment in such nominated occupation or a closely related occupation.
Points Breakdown:
ANSZCO Code : 261313
Age : 30
PTE : 10
Education: 15
Work Experience: 20
Regional Sponsor Points: 15
Total : 90

Regards,
Shyam.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hello Expat Gurus, Hoping one of you can give me insights on one of my friends interest to apply for 491 NSW regional visa. Since 2019, He moved to Sydney with 482 - TSS & wants to check his eligibility to apply for 3rd stream recently added as below. Good to know what's current 491 invite trend for software engineers? Thanks.
> 
> b. At least five years skilled employment experience (offshore Applicants)
> If you reside outside of Australia, you must:
> ...


Where are the jobs in the regionals in nsw for software engineers ?
Has he thought about that ?
Applicants are blindly applying for 491 without giving a thought to the trap that they are entering in
There is no way most of the applicants will be able to earn 55k per year for 3 years in the regionals being a software engineer
They will probably end up picking fruits or stocking shelves driving Uber’s and at the end of 5 years go back having spent even the money they brought in when coming to Australia 
Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

marry someone with pr


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Where are the jobs in the regionals in nsw for software engineers ?
> Has he thought about that ?
> Applicants are blindly applying for 491 without giving a thought to the trap that they are entering in
> There is no way most of the applicants will be able to earn 55k per year for 3 years in the regionals being a software engineer
> ...


You're absolutely right. No use in spending time & money to get visa without job prospect. Thanks NB.


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Where are the jobs in the regionals in nsw for software engineers ?
> Has he thought about that ?
> Applicants are blindly applying for 491 without giving a thought to the trap that they are entering in
> There is no way most of the applicants will be able to earn 55k per year for 3 years in the regionals being a software engineer
> ...


Can you kindly suggest what we should do while applying for 491. I am a mechanical engineer with 10 years of experience...
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uraiba said:


> Can you kindly suggest what we should do while applying for 491. I am a mechanical engineer with 10 years of experience...
> Thanks in advance


This is where you start








ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia...


Rather than have a page full of stickied threads, I will add links to useful threads here. :) These linked threads may help guide members to information that will help with understanding the application process for migration to Australia, what terminology and acronyms mean, stages of...




www.expatforum.com





but if you are offshore, don’t waste your time money and energy for the next 2 years on Australia

Cheers


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello Guys,

Happy New Year 

Is anyone got a grant since 15 Dec 2020?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NAHP20 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> Is anyone got a grant since 15 Dec 2020?


Ask again in 15 dec 2021
Maybe you can get a positive response
Cheers


----------



## Kannu (Oct 28, 2020)

I have filed by visa for sub class 190 today..
Can anyone throw some light on visa processing time..I am onshore...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kannu said:


> I have filed by visa for sub class 190 today..
> Can anyone throw some light on visa processing time..I am onshore...


This is a 491 visa applicants thread
Ask in the correct thread for better response
Cheers


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Kannu said:


> I have filed by visa for sub class 190 today..
> Can anyone throw some light on visa processing time..I am onshore...


10 months to 12 months 

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff123 (Dec 25, 2020)

i was wondering if I should / could apply for 491 with 85 points with state sponsor points (I have two anzsco 313112 313199) or I should go for the 485 pathway for hong kong (im from hong kong).


----------



## cesartse (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi, last year I missed the application to the last batch of 489 visa to SA. 

For now the State Nominations to the new 491 to SA are closed. 

I am currently in Sydney and I plan to enrol in a 2-year course correlated to my existing occupation (ICT Sales Representative), which I hope should be in the list once again. 

Do you guys know any updates about the 491 State Nomination process to SA and the new 190/491 skilled occupation lists to SA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cesartse said:


> Hi, last year I missed the application to the last batch of 489 visa to SA.
> 
> For now the State Nominations to the new 491 to SA are closed.
> 
> ...


2 years is a long time in immigration 
The rules may change 10 times in that period
But it’s best to study in the state you wish to get sponsorship for best chances
Cheers


----------



## Patie2020 (Jan 5, 2021)

Good day, may someone assist me with were I can start the process of the 491 visa .. I hear I should look for my skill on a list etc. I have biochemistry and some work experience do I have a chance? 

Thank our


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Patie2020 said:


> Good day, may someone assist me with were I can start the process of the 491 visa .. I hear I should look for my skill on a list etc. I have biochemistry and some work experience do I have a chance?
> 
> Thank our


If you are offshore, then this is not the time to start the process
Wait for a couple of years and see how covid plays out
Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello Guys,

My question is a bit unrelated to thread subject, but didn't found any active thread related to engineers australia queries, so posting here..

I got my positive skill assessment through Engineers Australia in Aug 2018, Now, I have gained more work experience and want to get that updated to get 5 more points.

I am working with the same organisation but designation is changed.

Do I need to take updated outcome letter from EA or if I can directly update the same in my EOI.

Kindly suggest..


----------



## riq123 (Jan 10, 2021)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My question is a bit unrelated to thread subject, but didn't found any active thread related to engineers australia queries, so posting here..
> 
> ...


 No you don't need to get a new one to get the extra points of experience, specially not if you are still working with the same organization. However, those skills assessments are valid for 3 years. Seems like yours will expire in August 2021.


----------



## riq123 (Jan 10, 2021)

I have 3 questions about the 491's regional residence requirements:

(1) The visa is valid for up to 5 years. Can one live 2 of those 5 years in a major city (Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane) and still meet the regional residence requirements the other 3 years in time for the 191?
(2) What is the actual physical presence requirement in the regional area for those 3 years (or where could I find it)? I presume vacations are not forbidden (domestic or international), is there a limit to how long a vacation can be (domestic or international)?
(3) Is it still true that one can move between regional cities/towns without problems in respect to the 191?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

riq123 said:


> I have 3 questions about the 491's regional residence requirements:
> 
> (1) The visa is valid for up to 5 years. Can one live 2 of those 5 years in a major city (Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane) and still meet the regional residence requirements the other 3 years in time for the 191?
> (2) What is the actual physical presence requirement in the regional area for those 3 years (or where could I find it)? I presume vacations are not forbidden (domestic or international), is there a limit to how long a vacation can be (domestic or international)?
> ...


1. You cannot live for even 1 day in the metropolitan cities , leave alone 2 years
2. You will be so busy trying to earn the 53k minimum wages need to qualify for PR, where will you get the time to even think of a holiday 
Jokes apart, you can take a holiday anywhere in the country or offshore. There is no limit on te time as long as you don’t work 
3. Once you get the PR, you are free to migrate to the citiies
Cheers


----------



## riq123 (Jan 10, 2021)

NB said:


> 1. You cannot live for even 1 day in the metropolitan cities , leave alone 2 years
> 2. You will be so busy trying to earn the 53k minimum wages need to qualify for PR, where will you get the time to even think of a holiday
> Jokes apart, you can take a holiday anywhere in the country or offshore. There is no limit on te time as long as you don’t work
> 3. Once you get the PR, you are free to migrate to the citiies
> Cheers


Thank you so much! That clarifies a lot. What I meant to ask with question (3) is if one can still move without later problems between the regional towns/cities (I know Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane are out of the picture until PR).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

riq123 said:


> Thank you so much! That clarifies a lot. What I meant to ask with question (3) is if one can still move without later problems between the regional towns/cities (I know Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane are out of the picture until PR).


You are asking while you are on 491 ?
Cheers


----------



## riq123 (Jan 10, 2021)

NB said:


> You are asking while you are on 491 ?
> Cheers


Yes exactly. While on visa subclass 491. I wonder if one can still move between the regional towns/cities with zero problems when later applying to 191.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

riq123 said:


> Yes exactly. While on visa subclass 491. I wonder if one can still move between the regional towns/cities with zero problems when later applying to 191.


First 2 years you should live and work in the sponsoring state
Thereafter you can move to any regional area anywhere in Australia 
Cheers


----------



## Lynda.27 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello guys, anyone else waiting for the selection day for Victorian 491 visa nomination? I have lodged the Registration of Interest to be selected to apply for the nomination. Have anyone done this before? 
cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lynda.27 said:


> Hello guys, anyone else waiting for the selection day for Victorian 491 visa nomination? I have lodged the Registration of Interest to be selected to apply for the nomination. Have anyone done this before?
> cheers


This is a new process that vic has started post covid
Even if you don’t get a response from the forum, you can be rest assured that thousands would have registered
Cheers


----------



## JobyJohnsone (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi Guys,

On a 491 visa (Queensland state sponsored), would you have to stay in the place mentioned e.g gold coast, or can you live and work in any place other than Brisbane....e.g. sunshine coast or Cairns.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JobyJohnsone said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> On a 491 visa (Queensland state sponsored), would you have to stay in the place mentioned e.g gold coast, or can you live and work in any place other than Brisbane....e.g. sunshine coast or Cairns.


You can live and work in any postcode in QLD which is certified as rural as per DHA 
Cheers


----------



## HI_NT_AUS (Nov 23, 2016)

What is this new surprise from RDA SYDNEY 
Do they will charge 800 AUD for 491 Expression of Interest for each RDA ?

*








Skilled Migration Program Payment | rda-sydney


For Skilled Regional State Nominated (489 visa), we accept payment for your certification fee by either direct deposit or Credit Card.




www.rdasydney.org.au




*


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

haruimam said:


> What is this new surprise from RDA SYDNEY
> Do they will charge 800 AUD for 491 Expression of Interest for each RDA ?
> 
> *
> ...


489 still exists? lol.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS (Nov 23, 2016)

hawkeye10 said:


> 489 still exists? lol.


there were no RDA Sydney at the time of 489, the website is updated recently, read the complete website you may understand to know the details, anyways , thanks for your response


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi, my PCC has expired and my visa application status is currently "Further Assessment" (since March 23, 2020) should I get a new one or wait for the CO to contact me? I haven't heard from any CO since my application. Should I be worried?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

ozlife28 said:


> Hi, my PCC has expired and my visa application status is currently "Further Assessment" (since March 23, 2020) should I get a new one or wait for the CO to contact me? I haven't heard from any CO since my application. Should I be worried?


Get a new one may save processing time. But sometimes the CO may waive it.


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

hawkeye10 said:


> Get a new one may save processing time. But sometimes the CO may waive it.


Thanks for this! Will almost hit expiration of medicals and biometrics also. Like doing everything all over again due to the delay of approval.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

ozlife28 said:


> Thanks for this! Will almost hit expiration of medicals and biometrics also. Like doing everything all over again due to the delay of approval.


For those two, you have to wait for request from CO. By the way, you had to do biometrics cuz you applied offshore??


----------



## benedict7 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi, I have just heard that a few trade qualifications are starting to get invitations here in South australia. I just dont know for how long they have been waiting, and also how many months more we still will have to wait . Have you guys also heard anything about this?

thanks


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

hawkeye10 said:


> For those two, you have to wait for request from CO. By the way, you had to do biometrics cuz you applied offshore??


Yes I am currently in Singapore.


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi Experts
this question for my friend

He has submitted EOI for VIC and NT by using 2 different email addresses 

when he submit EOI through Skillselect, does he need to submit EOI from those 2 emails or 1 should be enough

please advise


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

JDLI said:


> Hi Experts
> this question for my friend
> 
> He has submitted EOI for VIC and NT by using 2 different email addresses
> ...


Onshore? Both states require you to live and work there for months.


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

hawkeye10 said:


> Onshore? Both states require you to live and work there for months.


No Offshore. Yes, you are correct. i just checked that. However, do we need to submit 2 different EOI through Skillselect as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi Experts
> this question for my friend
> 
> He has submitted EOI for VIC and NT by using 2 different email addresses
> ...


You can submit as many EOIs as you want from a single email id
Most applicants submit separate for each state and 189
Cheers


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Can I submit EOI for 491 visa before nomination opens for any region or should I wait till that region open to accept the nomination.
Will I be able to save time by having early EOI in place ?


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

NB said:


> You can submit as many EOIs as you want from a single email id
> Most applicants submit separate for each state and 189
> Cheers


Hi NB, 
thanks for the reply

To understand further, so he is trying to submit 2 x EOIs through skill select to avoid select "Any" state.

What he has done here is…
he has submitted EOI to VIC by using email A and submitted EOI to skill select by using email A (Because he wants to select VIC as a preferred state instead of selecting Any)
And then He has submitted 2nd EOI to NT by using Email B and Submitted EOI to skill select by using Email B

Can he leave it like this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JDLI said:


> Hi NB,
> thanks for the reply
> 
> To understand further, so he is trying to submit 2 x EOIs through skill select to avoid select "Any" state.
> ...


No issues
Cheers


----------



## benedict7 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have read somewhere that If your occupation is in the South Australia skilled list, and you have been living in the state for 7 years, you can apply for 491, is this correct?


----------



## benedict7 (Nov 30, 2015)

benedict7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have read somewhere that If your occupation is in the South Australia skilled list, and you have been living in the state for 7 years, you can apply for 491, is this correct?


I mean, even if you are not currently working in that occupation, but you can prove that have been working minimum 20 hours a week for the last 12 months.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Tasmania is open now for overseas applicants for 190, 491 visa. Check your occupation in TSOL and lodge EOI. Best luck.


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

All regions are expecting to have job offer there or working there at present. No scope for offshore people right now. Hope any region call for people who don't have any job offer and not residing in Australia.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Tasmania has not set such requirements as far as I know.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

I am currently working for a company which gives me daily rate while on duty and after 6 weeks of paid work, i get 4 weeks of vacation (unpaid). Company has informed me that will issue experience letter for the whole duration with days off (unpaid) included as well.

Would that be counted whole towards claiming experience or DHA has a different policy in this regard?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> I am currently working for a company which gives me daily rate while on duty and after 6 weeks of paid work, i get 4 weeks of vacation (unpaid). Company has informed me that will issue experience letter for the whole duration with days off (unpaid) included as well.
> 
> Would that be counted whole towards claiming experience or DHA has a different policy in this regard?


Towards 887 visa working ?
Cheers


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Towards 887 visa working ?
> Cheers


No Sir, for 189 and 190 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> I am currently working for a company which gives me daily rate while on duty and after 6 weeks of paid work, i get 4 weeks of vacation (unpaid). Company has informed me that will issue experience letter for the whole duration with days off (unpaid) included as well.
> 
> Would that be counted whole towards claiming experience or DHA has a different policy in this regard?


Even if the company shows the entire period as working, as you will not be able to provide pay slips for the holiday period, the CO may disallow it
So it’s best to claim the paid periods only
You can consult a Mara agent to recheck 
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

So what is best strategy among below:

1# Single EOI with selecting "Any" for all 3 visa classes
2# Single EOI by selecting "Multiple states" for all 3 visa classes
3# Separate EOIs for each state selecting all 3 visa classes?
4# 1st EOI for 189 by selecting "Any" and 2nd EOI for 190, 491 visa classes by selecting "Multiple states"
5# 1st EOI for 189 by selecting "Any" and Separate EOIs for each state selecting 190, 491 visa classes?
6# Any other suggestion?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

benedict7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have read somewhere that If your occupation is in the South Australia skilled list, and you have been living in the state for 7 years, you can apply for 491, is this correct?


Yes an individual get an exception if holding long ties with SA nd might be eligible for 190/491


----------



## buff94 (Feb 7, 2019)

Has anyone applied for 491 Canberra recently


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Ask again in 15 dec 2021
> Maybe you can get a positive response
> Cheers


I had been asked for further documents on 5th Dec 2020. Have uploaded documents but, awaiting for the further update. Usually, how long CO took to reply?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NAHP20 said:


> I had been asked for further documents on 5th Dec 2020. Have uploaded documents but, awaiting for the further update. Usually, how long CO took to reply?


There is no fixed time
You have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## natraj1214 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I heard from one of my friend who works for a consultancy in Australia that NSW is going to accept offshore applicants probably from March or April. I am currently having 75 points for 491 visa trying to increase it to 85 (excluding sponsored 15points) as 261311 (Analyst Programmer). My concern is will I get invite if they start sending invites to offshore applicants and will I be able to secure a job if I got the visa or shall I apply for 190 visa which will be 90 points for me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

How does the NSW job offer work?
Do you just need a 35 hour job offer from your nominated profession or do you have to be working in the company and then get a job fffer too


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

*UPDATE: MY 491 VISA WAS GRANTED ON 2 MARCH 2021!*

Total time just to receive this grant:

Almost 2 months to receive an invitation by Migration SA after applying.
Almost 10 months to receive the 491 grant after lodging visa application to DHA.
Almost 12 months from invitation to grant. 
This was also after sending feedback to the Migration Planning 2021-2022 to DHA and also writing to the Minister of Immigration expressing my concern about the serious backlog of Accountant applications.

Covid certainly delayed my application as priority occupations got put ahead. I was also delayed just to do a medical because of the very limited number of appointments Bupa would make available. Fortunately, I was able to get mine done after 6 weeks of applying for the visa. A few months later, I realised I forgot to submit my forms 1221 and 80 so thankfully, I uploaded that. I tried ringing the DHA thrice between September to February and was told the generic "keep waiting" response. I like to believe my feedback has made DHA realise that the backlog of Accountant applications on-hand is ridiculous and the increase of bridging visas holders needs to be prioritised.

After browsing some facebook groups, I can also share that some other Accountants also had their applications granted this past week as well. I only saw 491 so I can't speak about 190. 

Overall, it's been a very tiresome journey which has finally ended. I applied for Medicare immediately and am waiting my card now! But do not lose hope those of you still waiting and especially those other Accountants here. My journey to PR is not over but this is a serious milestone that I am proud of. I now have to remain in the regional area I live and meet the criteria for 191. The journey continues. 

I thank everyone for the advice I've received (especially NB) and wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## HI_NT_AUS (Nov 23, 2016)

Any state that is currently accepting applications from offshore candidates for 491 or is going to open in the near future for *Offshore* candidates?


----------



## SAGirl19 (Feb 19, 2021)

GTI_HI_2021 said:


> Any state that is currently accepting applications from offshore candidates for 491 or is going to open in the near future for *Offshore* candidates?


NSW is accepting 491 sponsorship applications from offshore applicants who meet their criteria. You can read about it here Skilled Work Regional visa (subclass 491)


----------



## JLL491 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Here is my application journey for Visa 491 (with secondary applicant, offshore, family sponsor):

I submitted my Visa 491 on 1st April 2020 and did health check mid May 2020 (due to covid clinic closure).

22nd February 2021 i got an email to update an expired police clearance check and i submitted on 23rd Feb.

12th March 2021 i got an email to pay 2nd VAC, paid for it and later that day my Visa 491 is granted!

Questions/Help:

I have an entry by date of one year, must arrive before 12/3/2022.

Due to current travel ban, i am looking at applying for travel exemption.

Does anyone has their 491 granted recently and how do you go about applying this exemption/travel to Australia? I am not employed by any business in Australia. Looks like the only option i have is through compassionate and compelling reasons.

Thank you!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> *UPDATE: MY 491 VISA WAS GRANTED ON 2 MARCH 2021!*
> 
> Total time just to receive this grant:
> 
> ...


Those feedbacks have nothing to do with the grant, tbh. Many people have done so and still waiting. Keep in mind it's not just about Accountants waiting for the grant as there are other non-priority occupations. Making complaints used to be helpful in the past but not anymore.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

JLL491 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my application journey for Visa 491 (with secondary applicant, offshore, family sponsor):
> 
> ...


Unless you have partner currently staying in Australia, it's nearly impossible to get an exemption based on the compassionate/compelling reasons.


----------



## valerie_1 (Aug 9, 2020)

hawkeye10 said:


> Unless you have partner currently staying in Australia, it's nearly impossible to get an exemption based on the compassionate/compelling reasons.


I have a related question to this. My partner is in Australia, not a PR or Citizen, and I am applying for my PR visa from off-shore, which has a question : "
*Non-migrating members of the family unit*
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit *not travelling to Australia* who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? 

My partner also wants to be on my PR visa application so should I select "NO" given because they are not "non-migrating" ideally and want to be included / OR select "YES" given it falls under "not travelling to Australia" ? 
I guess there might be few more cases like these given Covid


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

JLL491 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my application journey for Visa 491 (with secondary applicant, offshore, family sponsor):
> 
> ...


Congrats on your visa. Unless your job code falls under critical category, getting an exemption is almost nil currently. Due to border closure, IED is being waived off for all visa categories. So only the "Do not enter after" date holds currently. To get a PDF copy of the IED waiver, just email to [email protected] and you'll get an automated reply with the PDF attached. This PDF can be used as a proof later when you travel to Australia. 




valerie_1 said:


> I have a related question to this. My partner is in Australia, not a PR or Citizen, and I am applying for my PR visa from off-shore, which has a question : "
> *Non-migrating members of the family unit*
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit *not travelling to Australia* who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> ...


According to my logic, your answer should "No". The "not travelling to Australia" should IMO be interpreted as "Not migrating to Australia" and doesn't literally mean "travel". In your case, your partner is also planning to migrate with you. He being in Australia on another visa doesn't really change that.


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Please help me with an urgent query.
While filling the online visa application for 491 FS visa, what is the date to be given for PR expiry date of the sponsor? As the PR does not state an expiry date.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLL491 (Mar 13, 2021)

oz_rockz said:


> Please help me with an urgent query.
> While filling the online visa application for 491 FS visa, what is the date to be given for PR expiry date of the sponsor? As the PR does not state an expiry date.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry i do not know as my FS is a citizen.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

oz_rockz said:


> Please help me with an urgent query.
> While filling the online visa application for 491 FS visa, what is the date to be given for PR expiry date of the sponsor? As the PR does not state an expiry date.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Give the travel rights expiry date of the sponsor
Cheers


----------



## smsislam (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi..is marketing specialist nominated by any regional Govt? Has this been in the past or will be in the future? Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smsislam said:


> Hi..is marketing specialist nominated by any regional Govt? Has this been in the past or will be in the future? Any information will be greatly appreciated.


It’s best to do the research yourself
All the states have their dedicated website for sponsorship 
Rules change very fast so it’s in your interest to keep checking as regularly as you can
Cheers


----------



## SAGirl19 (Feb 19, 2021)

smsislam said:


> Hi..is marketing specialist nominated by any regional Govt? Has this been in the past or will be in the future? Any information will be greatly appreciated.


My nominated occupation was Marketing Specialist and I was able to get a 489 visa sponsored by South Australia in 2018. It was also being sponsored by NSW for the 190 visa at that time. It's hard to say what will happen post-pandemic though.


----------



## ezaa (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Guys..

I just got an invitation from SA 491 VISA for marketing specialist occupation.

I'm preparing the application on immi account now.
In the last 4 years living in Australia. I have one traffic ticket (Speeding) without went to court but just pay a fine.

Should I include that Traffic offence on
Character
• been convicted of an offence in any country (including any conviction which is now removed from official records)?

Thanks You


----------



## ezaa (Aug 2, 2018)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> *UPDATE: MY 491 VISA WAS GRANTED ON 2 MARCH 2021!*
> 
> Total time just to receive this grant:
> 
> ...


Hi ChangeistheAnswer,
Thanks you for sharing your journey.

You said
"after 6 weeks of applying for the visa. A few months later, I realised I forgot to submit my forms 1221 and 80 so thankfully, I uploaded that"

If you don't mind answer my question. Where did you upload those forms?. I have not seen 1221 and 80 as mandatory documents on Immi account question except police Clarence.

Thanks you


----------



## Sehaj1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

ezaa said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I just got an invitation from SA 491 VISA for marketing specialist occupation.
> 
> ...


Sorry quite unrelated to your question but just curious at how many points did you get the invite from SA and what was the waiting period. Thanks


----------



## hcshcs1 (May 3, 2019)

SAGirl19 said:


> My nominated occupation was Marketing Specialist and I was able to get a 489 visa sponsored by South Australia in 2018. It was also being sponsored by NSW for the 190 visa at that time. It's hard to say what will happen post-pandemic though.


Hi SA Girl,

I am an offshore candidate with 90 points in 491 - Marketing Specialist for NSW & NT

Can you pls help me with your experience as there are very few people i find who are applying under 225113 anzsco..

- How long it took to get invitation from Offshore and points, time taken

Thank You!


----------



## SAGirl19 (Feb 19, 2021)

hcshcs1 said:


> Hi SA Girl,
> 
> I am an offshore candidate with 90 points in 491 - Marketing Specialist for NSW & NT
> 
> ...



It took more than 1 year for me to get invited. I initially applied for NSW 190 (70+5 pts) and NT 489 (70+15) because those were the only 2 states who were sponsoring Marketing Specialist at that time. I never got invited by NSW and NT rejected my application for state sponsorship. My points increased right before July so when SA started accepting applications in July 2018, I was able to apply for 489 sponsorship. SA required a minimum of 90 points for Marketing Specialist at that time and with my increase in points I was able to meet the 90 points requirement. I got the ITA 2 months after I submitted my sponsorship application to SA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAGirl19 said:


> It took more than 1 year for me to get invited. I initially applied for NSW 190 (70+5 pts) and NT 489 (70+15) because those were the only 2 states who were sponsoring Marketing Specialist at that time. I never got invited by NSW and NT rejected my application for state sponsorship. My points increased right before July so when SA started accepting applications in July 2018, I was able to apply for 489 sponsorship. SA required a minimum of 90 points for Marketing Specialist at that time and with my increase in points I was able to meet the 90 points requirement. I got the ITA 2 months after I submitted my sponsorship application to SA.


Pre covid and post covid is like before Christ and after Christ
They cannot be compared
Cheers


----------



## hcshcs1 (May 3, 2019)

SAGirl19 said:


> It took more than 1 year for me to get invited. I initially applied for NSW 190 (70+5 pts) and NT 489 (70+15) because those were the only 2 states who were sponsoring Marketing Specialist at that time. I never got invited by NSW and NT rejected my application for state sponsorship. My points increased right before July so when SA started accepting applications in July 2018, I was able to apply for 489 sponsorship. SA required a minimum of 90 points for Marketing Specialist at that time and with my increase in points I was able to meet the 90 points requirement. I got the ITA 2 months after I submitted my sponsorship application to SA.


Thank You for your response!

The similar case with me for NT as my application was assigned CO in Feb last Year and got rejected in May first week due to pendamic situation.

There has to be a significant ITAs soon as reading the Aussie govt local challenges.

Thanks once again!


----------



## skilledlove (Feb 18, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> *UPDATE: MY 491 VISA WAS GRANTED ON 2 MARCH 2021!*
> 
> Total time just to receive this grant:
> 
> ...


may I please have the email address for 491 visa processing?


----------



## skilledlove (Feb 18, 2020)

Does anyone know the email for 491 processing department?


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

Jagornot said:


> Congrats on your visa. Unless your job code falls under critical category, getting an exemption is almost nil currently. Due to border closure, IED is being waived off for all visa categories. So only the "Do not enter after" date holds currently. To get a PDF copy of the IED waiver, just email to [email protected] and you'll get an automated reply with the PDF attached. This PDF can be used as a proof later when you travel to Australia.


Has anyone tried this and received the IED waiver mentioned here? I’m in similar situation and my first entry date is February 2022 which doesn’t seem to be possible with ongoing travel restrictions.


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

nagach said:


> Has anyone tried this and received the IED waiver mentioned here? I’m in similar situation and my first entry date is February 2022 which doesn’t seem to be possible with ongoing travel restrictions.


IED is waived off by default due to the border closures. Just to be on the safer side, you can drop a mail to [email protected] requesting for a waiver and you'll receive an automated mail with the waiver document attached.


----------



## Dmanlandc (May 12, 2021)

I applied for 491 visa in May 2020 and submitted all supporting info at that time and haven’t had any contact to date. Processing time says 11-12 months and I am happy to wait given travel restrictions and being an offshore applicant but my concern is my skills assessment is due to expire May 2021. Will I need to renew or can I argue the skills assessment was valid at date of submitting visa a year ago


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dmanlandc said:


> I applied for 491 visa in May 2020 and submitted all supporting info at that time and haven’t had any contact to date. Processing time says 11-12 months and I am happy to wait given travel restrictions and being an offshore applicant but my concern is my skills assessment is due to expire May 2021. Will I need to renew or can I argue the skills assessment was valid at date of submitting visa a year ago


Skills assessment and English tests scores are frozen on the date of invite and need not be renewed even if they expire during processing
It’s only the pcc and medicals, which the co can ask you to redo if they expire, even that he can waive if he so desires
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> Skills assessment and English tests scores are frozen on the date of invite and need not be renewed even if they expire during processing
> It’s only the pcc and medicals, which the co can ask you to redo if they expire, even that he can waive if he so desires
> Cheers


@NB Thanks for info. However when my ACS expired in Feb 2021 (EOI submitted Sep 2020), my agent told me to renew it and we are already in process of renewal. Please clear my doubt by sourcing article/page so I can convey same to my agent. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> @NB Thanks for info. However when my ACS expired in Feb 2021 (EOI submitted Sep 2020), my agent told me to renew it and we are already in process of renewal. Please clear my doubt by sourcing article/page so I can convey same to my agent. Thanks.


He cannot be an immigration agent
He is probably a scammer out to fleece you for fees
I have nothing more to add if you appoint such people as your agent






Skills assessment


Be assessed against the professional standards set by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation. See step by step process on how to get your skills assessed.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




.

Your skills assessment must also be valid at the time you are invited to apply for a points tested visa. Validity periods are calculated as follows:

Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> He cannot be an immigration agent
> He is probably a scammer out to fleece you for fees
> I have nothing more to add if you appoint such people as your agent.


Not sure what you mean by your answer 🙂


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Since Last Update from SA on 11th May-2021 Anybody offshore got an invite from SA?


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> Skills assessment and English tests scores are frozen on the date of invite and need not be renewed even if they expire during processing





NB said:


> Your skills assessment must also be valid at the time you are invited to apply for a points tested visa. Validity periods are calculated as follows:


We have not received Invitation to apply yet. Just submitted EOI in Sep 2020, so I guess we had to renew.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> Since Last Update from SA on 11th May-2021 Anybody offshore got an invite from SA?


Not yet, less chance to get invite for offshores in this financial year.


----------



## hcshcs1 (May 3, 2019)

hcshcs1 said:


> Thank You for your response!
> 
> The similar case with me for NT as my application was assigned CO in Feb last Year and got rejected in May first week due to pendamic situation.
> 
> ...


The same happened to me.. it was maddening as they could have put it on hold to have atleast ageing advantage when borders open again

Thanks!


----------



## omerabbasi78 (May 22, 2021)

Hi experts,

I've a couple of questions regarding ACS skill assessment which are listed below. Can someone provide me with the answers?

1. As per the Skills Assessment Guidelines, bank statements can be submitted as a documentary evidence of the paid employment given that statement must cite the names of both employer and employee. I do have bank statements enlisting my previous and current salary payments but I don't see the employer's name on either of the statements. As the payment dates and amounts on the bank statements are same as on payslips, would that be acceptable as evidence?
2. My wife possesses same academic qualifications as I have but she has no field related paid employment record. If I submit her application for the skills assessment, would that be assessed positive?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

omerabbasi78 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I've a couple of questions regarding ACS skill assessment which are listed below. Can someone provide me with the answers?
> 
> ...


1. No. If you are adventurous, you can try your luck 
2. No. She needs bare minimum 2 years experience to get a positive assessment 
Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi All, just a general FAQ.

Am I able to travel interstate for work / training sessions? I understand there's no issues with holidays but want to clarify about temporary work as some clients are based interstate? What about training sessions related to work and paid for by my employer? I don't intend to do this very often but I've been offered this and also want to ensure I am not breaching any conditions of my 491 visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Hi All, just a general FAQ.
> 
> Am I able to travel interstate for work / training sessions? I understand there's no issues with holidays but want to clarify about temporary work as some clients are based interstate? What about training sessions related to work and paid for by my employer? I don't intend to do this very often but I've been offered this and also want to ensure I am not breaching any conditions of my 491 visa.


As long as it does not run into months, I don’t think it should be a problem 
Cheers


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

NB said:


> As long as it does not run into months, I don’t think it should be a problem
> Cheers


Thanks, NB! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## omerabbasi78 (May 22, 2021)

NB said:


> 1. No. If you are adventurous, you can try your luck
> 2. No. She needs bare minimum 2 years experience to get a positive assessment
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply. Actually in Pakistan, bank statements do not mention employer's name so would it be feasible if I provide them with a referce letter stating that this specific account belongs to my company? Otherwise I will have to go for any other of the 2 available options
1. Employment linked insurance
2. Government tax record


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

omerabbasi78 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Actually in Pakistan, bank statements do not mention employer's name so would it be feasible if I provide them with a referce letter stating that this specific account belongs to my company? Otherwise I will have to go for any other of the 2 available options
> 1. Employment linked insurance
> 2. Government tax record


If you have these 2 alternatives, go for that
Don’t try the bank route
Cheers


----------



## omerabbasi78 (May 22, 2021)

@NB 
1 more question.

Is Australian government granted all visa types to people who are currently residing inside Australia only even 491 family-stream? I’ve seen it on their homeaffairs website.


----------



## Lancenathan0012 (Jan 4, 2020)

I have question regarding 491Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) Visa. Family Sponsored Stream. I was granted as a single applicant last 2020.

My Visa Conditions are: 
8578 - Must notify certain changes (You are required to tells us any other changes to your details as soon as possible such as changes to your name or your family composition)
8579 Must lived/study/work in a regional area
8580 - Must provide evidence of address
8581 - Must attend interview

Questions:
1. If I plan to get married this year, is there a consequence to apply the future subclass 191 visa?
2. Can my future wife apply a 491 Subsequent entrant visa?
3. What will be my options inorder to bring my future wife to Australia.
4. Can I get married this year without and update DHA? Is there an effect on my visa grant?
* Currently I am offshore.


----------



## Lancenathan0012 (Jan 4, 2020)

In addition, I declared her as GIRLFRIEND when I lodged my application last February 2020. Form 80
at Associated People
I answered Migrating with her as No. Since I was single and we are not married and not defacto up to the present.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

omerabbasi78 said:


> @NB
> 1 more question.
> 
> Is Australian government granted all visa types to people who are currently residing inside Australia only even 491 family-stream? I’ve seen it on their homeaffairs website.


They grant all sorts of visas 
You have to be eligible for them, that’s all
Cheers


----------



## Inf.au (May 31, 2021)

Guys, 
I'm going to apply ACS skill assessment. I want to apply for the TR first, but will be lodging EOI as well. Which Skill assessment should I apply ?

General or Graduate ? My extended student visa will expire soon. So which one is the fastest ? And do I have to pay twice for TR and EOI skill assessments ? I'm sorry if this is not the right page to ask. Just new to this forum.


----------



## omerabbasi78 (May 22, 2021)

NB said:


> They grant all sorts of visas
> You have to be eligible for them, that’s all
> Cheers



Even to offshore applicants?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

omerabbasi78 said:


> Even to offshore applicants?


Nope
the discussion was for onshore applicants
Offshore only healthcare related applicants 
Cheers


----------



## KUt (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi All, 

I just joined to this forum.
I’m not sure if I’m posting in the right space as well. 

I would like to get a clear answer in regards to my visa conditions.
I had applied for my 491 family sponsored visa in SA. I got the invite and then the visa earlier this year.
My wife got a job in regional Victoria and I work in regional Victoria as well. 
so my question is do we need to move to SA as I got the invite from there or can we stay in regional Victoria ? Will it affect us when we apply for PR ? 

I hope to hear from you guys soon.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KUt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined to this forum.
> I’m not sure if I’m posting in the right space as well.
> ...


Family sponsorship visas have no state limits
You can live in any state as long as it’s regional area
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Interestingly unemployment in Australia is at pre covid-19 level now.






Australia Unemployment Rate - December 2022 Data - 1978-2021 Historical


The seasonally adjusted unemployment rate in Australia stood at 3.4% in November 2022, unchanged from October's 3-month low, and matching market estimates. The number of unemployed fell by 7,400 to 491,700, with people looking for full-time jobs falling by 1,100 to 322,900, and those part-time...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## mandyzdreams (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi NB,

I have a positive skill assessment from ACS and the requirement met date is 14th June, 2019. I have always worked as a Software tester and they deducted 2 years as I'm offshore. 
I'm hoping to apply to 491 SA if state opens.

In the SA State applications, we have to select how related is our occupation. (in the nominated occupation / not in the nominated occupation but closely related / not closely related to nominated occupation)

1. What is the option to select for employment before the requirement met date?
2. What is the option to select for employment after the requirement met date?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanimandila said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a positive skill assessment from ACS and the requirement met date is 14th June, 2019. I have always worked as a Software tester and they deducted 2 years as I'm offshore.
> I'm hoping to apply to 491 SA if state opens.
> ...


No idea
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> No idea
> Cheers


Isn't your ACS expired for now? In this case you have reassess ACS. First get that done and in that assessment if you are confused about what code to select, ask MARA agent or your advisor.


----------



## sainius (May 22, 2020)

Hi Folks,
Need some quick information regarding renewing assessment from Engineer Australia (EA) and claiming points in EOI

I got my positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia on 28-Sept-2018 ANZSCO 263312, and I lodged EOI in May-2019 with a score of 65 later increased to 80 in Feb-2020 (10 pts for superior English + 5 point partner competent English).
I wasn't lucky enough to score an invite and my EOI got expired last month May-2021. I am planning to lodge new EOI in this month with hopeful of any positive changes for offshore applicants.

Engineer Australia (EA) has assessed my skilled employment as relevant for duration Jan-2008 to Aug-2018 (10 Years 7 Months).
Post that I continued working in same company till May-2019. After that I left job and there is some gap and started working in same occupation in different company from Jan-2021 to till date.

Now I have 3 questions:
1. Is it valid to claim overseas experience for more than 8 years (20 points) , as it is stated on DHA website that
you should claim points for experience in the last 10 years ? and from today my assessed skilled experience in preceding 10 years is for duration June-2011 to Aug-2018 ( 7 years 2 months)
2. Should I get my relevant skilled assessment (secondary application to be submitted as confirmed by EA) done from Engineers Australia prior to lodging fresh EOI?


I appreciate for the help. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NoniJ (Apr 20, 2021)

NB said:


> 1. No. If you are adventurous, you can try your luck
> 2. No. She needs bare minimum 2 years experience to get a positive assessment
> Cheers


Does the 2 year mimimum work experience prerequisite apply for a positive assessment with engineers australia?


----------



## Austinemarks (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi expats.. am glad to be here. 
I submitted my SA visa application last week. However my 2yr old daughter has no passport and I had mailed DHA concerning that. They replied that we should go ahead with the application since she's less than 5yrs. Now, she's unable to complete biometrics as vfs requires passport for that. However my wife and I were able to. 

Now I wonder if our application will be placed on hold pending when my daughter will submit her biometrics. Although we have all done medicals and results sent to DHA


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi guys, I have completed and submitted biometrics and medicals about 15 days ago, For the medicals, there were no further actions required, however for the biometrics I could still see that "Arrange biometrics collection" on the actions required section. I was also able to track the vfs status for biometrics and it was already submitted about 10 days ago. My question is, is that normal and that I should just ignore it? Any advise on what to do with this kind of status?


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

Zezima1234 said:


> Hi guys, I have completed and submitted biometrics and medicals about 15 days ago, For the medicals, there were no further actions required, however for the biometrics I could still see that "Arrange biometrics collection" on the actions required section. I was also able to track the vfs status for biometrics and it was already submitted about 10 days ago. My question is, is that normal and that I should just ignore it? Any advise on what to do with this kind of status?


You need to raise a technical issue on this through their technical support. 



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/immiaccount-technical-support-form


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

ozlife28 said:


> You need to raise a technical issue on this through their technical support.
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/immiaccount-technical-support-form


Thanks for the response, I thought this was a normal thing


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

Zezima1234 said:


> Thanks for the response, I thought this was a normal thing


I ignored mine for almost 8 months, because I thought it's normal. Then I read in one of the forums it was a technical glitch.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

ozlife28 said:


> I ignored mine for almost 8 months, because I thought it's normal. Then I read in one of the forums it was a technical glitch.


Since you've mentioned it was a glitch, does this mean that DHA has received the biometrics itself? Was the glitch gone after you've reported it? 
Will be reporting it now as you've suggested thanks once again


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

Zezima1234 said:


> Since you've mentioned it was a glitch, does this mean that DHA has received the biometrics itself? Was the glitch gone after you've reported it?
> Will be reporting it now as you've suggested thanks once again


As long as you have done it on your side and after few weeks it still require you to have the biometrics then most likely it's a glitch. I uploaded proof that I already did my biometrics in other just to CO can see it. I also attached the proof when I raise the technical issue.


----------



## ojha (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a question, I am very stressed out chosing between 491 pathway or 190 pathway:

Currently I am on Visa 485 and will be applying visa 491 which leads to pr 191.
I currently have +1 year of full time experience while on visa 485.

*Does my current +1 year of experience during visa 485 count towards pr 191 ? or Do i have to accumulate all 3 years of experience during my 491 period?*

Kindly give solid advice without assumptions, It would be helpful if you can provide links proving the point.


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi All, Need your advise on NSW 491 stream 3 application.

How much point required to get an invite under this section ?
is there any chance for people have 5 years experience in skill assessment and working as an accountant in other states with 70 points ( including state points )

Please advise


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

ojha said:


> I have a question, I am very stressed out chosing between 491 pathway or 190 pathway:
> 
> Currently I am on Visa 485 and will be applying visa 491 which leads to pr 191.
> I currently have +1 year of full time experience while on visa 485.
> ...


Your experience starts counting when your 491 visa is granted.
If you need solid advice without assumption and links proving the point, it will be worthwhile if you do the research on your own


----------



## Whiteeaves (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I submitted *offshore *application (with PCC and medicals) in June 2021 and since then my application is under “Further Assessment”.

Today, I got an email to update an expired PCC, I have spoken to my agent and he said it is very tricky that even I re-applied for PPC and get visa granted, I will NOT be allowed to enter Australia until border opens (FYI, my occupation is *NOT under critical category *and I don’t think I can get exemption for travelling to Oz). The problem is that 5 years of 491 will be starting counted at the time of visa granted.

*My agent proposed to send the request letter to the department and request them NOT to grand my visa until the border opens. *May I know if anyone have tried that, before visa granted? Or it is simply out of our control? 

Thank you.


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

Whiteeaves said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted *offshore *application (with PCC and medicals) in June 2021 and since then my application is under “Further Assessment”.
> 
> ...


How come your pcc expired in one month, if you submitted in June 2021?


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Please need some suggestions............ 

Hi All, Need your advise on NSW 491 stream 3 application.

How much point required to get an invite under this section ?
is there any chance for people have 5 years experience in skill assessment and working as an accountant in other states with 70 points ( including state points )

Please advise


----------



## Whiteeaves (Jul 12, 2019)

hyaqub said:


> How come your pcc expired in one month, if you submitted in June 2021?


Oh my bad, it was a typo, should be June 2020.


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

For NSW 491 stream 3 is it possible to get invite with 90 points? As an accountant and living in newcastle region.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello all,

I am a temporary resident of France with my family (Spouse and 2 kids) and currently in France since November 2018. I have been nominated by the Queensland gov. under the 489 visa category, subsequently as per the invitation received we have lodged our visa application on 05th Nov 2019 with complete documents as well as uploaded the renewed police clearance certificate on 18th June 2021 issued by the Indian embassy in France.

I am planning to request DIBP to provide exemption based on below (not sure its a good idea)

1. My job code under Critical skill- Mechanical Engineer- 233512
2. We are temporary residents of France and not living in India. (it makes that we are not in the red zone countries)
3. Police clearance certificates renewed and submitted in the immi.gov portal.
4. Me and my wife have both been vaccinated.

Can you please inform us on which Email ID we need to write the above email, If you have any other suggestions please let me know, thanks in advance for your reply

Regards
PK.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a temporary resident of France with my family (Spouse and 2 kids) and currently in France since November 2018. I have been nominated by the Queensland gov. under the 489 visa category, subsequently as per the invitation received we have lodged our visa application on 05th Nov 2019 with complete documents as well as uploaded the renewed police clearance certificate on 18th June 2021 issued by the Indian embassy in France.
> 
> ...


Have you been granted the visa ?
Cheers


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you been granted the visa ?
> Cheers


Hello NB,

No, not yet, I am waiting for the Visa. So thought of getting an exemption and request DIBP to expedite the visa process.

Please advise.

Regards
PK.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

TEJU01 said:


> Please need some suggestions............
> 
> Hi All, Need your advise on NSW 491 stream 3 application.
> 
> ...


Stream-3 is for people living in Australia that means Onshore interstate Candidates can apply for Nomination. However, their priority will be stream-1 & Stream-2. If you are offshore then you are not eligible to apply for NSW 491/190


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bulletproofds said:


> For NSW 491 stream 3 is it possible to get invite with 90 points? As an accountant and living in newcastle region.


Newcastle is in NSW I guess So you are Eligible for Stream-1 & Stream-2.


----------



## Andyx-25 (May 22, 2020)

Hey good people. I have a question regarding the transition from 491->191->Citizen. On the website the citizenship conditions state you must have been Aus for the past 4 years on a valid visa and 12 months as a permanent resident, this basically adds up to 5 years.
So does this mean if you're successful in getting the 191 within 4/5 years you're eligible for Citizenship in the 5th year? Or are there different conditions for 491/191?
Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Andyx-25 said:


> Hey good people. I have a question regarding the transition from 491->191->Citizen. On the website the citizenship conditions state you must have been Aus for the past 4 years on a valid visa and 12 months as a permanent resident, this basically adds up to 5 years.
> So does this mean if you're successful in getting the 191 within 4/5 years you're eligible for Citizenship in the 5th year? Or are there different conditions for 491/191?
> Cheers.


Rules for citizenship are same irrespective of the visa on which you spent time in Australia 
Even if you have spent time on a tourist visa, it will count
You just have to be in the country legally 
Cheers


----------



## Andyx-25 (May 22, 2020)

NB said:


> Rules for citizenship are same irrespective of the visa on which you spent time in Australia
> Even if you have spent time on a tourist visa, it will count
> You just have to be in the country legally
> Cheers


Thanks for that NB. I received my 491 invitation for SA this week, I'm happy.. It's now a long waiting game for me. 
Cheers.


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

Arjun_123 said:


> Newcastle is in NSW I guess So you are Eligible for Stream-1 & Stream-2.


No, I moved to newcastle recently hoping for 491.
I am only eligible for stream 3 with around 90 points.
Not sure if I should pay the agency fee if there is no chance with 90 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulletproofds said:


> No, I moved to newcastle recently hoping for 491.
> I am only eligible for stream 3 with around 90 points.
> Not sure if I should pay the agency fee if there is no chance with 90 points


The application process is pretty simple if you can Devote some time
Even if you engage a Mara agent, you will need to provide him all data and documents which is like 75% of the work
Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

hcshcs1 said:


> Hi SA Girl,
> 
> I am an offshore candidate with 90 points in 491 - Marketing Specialist for NSW & NT
> 
> ...


Any updates on your case please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Andyx-25 said:


> Thanks for that NB. I received my 491 invitation for SA this week, I'm happy.. It's now a long waiting game for me.
> Cheers.


Are you onshore or offshore?
What's your occupation


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi All,

Anyone received invite in NSW 491 steam 3 as accountant. Please discuss your thoughts and views


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

TEJU01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone received invite in NSW 491 steam 3 as accountant. Please discuss your thoughts and views


I dont think any invites have been inssued to anybody. How many points do you have?


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

bulletproofds said:


> I dont think any invites have been inssued to anybody. How many points do you have?


Currently sitting on 80 points and probably will be 90 in October as i completed 1 year Australian experience and waiting for a positive skill assessment for wife.


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

bulletproofds said:


> I dont think any invites have been inssued to anybody. How many points do you have?


are you currently working in regional NSW as accountant ? do you have any experience ?


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi all,
did anybody received 2nd CO request for more details. he asked me to resubmit health check and police clearance as the previous submitted ones expired.


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

TEJU01 said:


> are you currently working in regional NSW as accountant ? do you have any experience ?


No i dont have work experience taking my chance without it with 80 points


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Guys - For Indian PCC application, Do I need to select "_For Immigration purposes other than citizenship_"? My application is for 491 visa. Thanks


----------



## mldl (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello People, 

I will be graduating from master of data science but data science degree is not recognised by acs yet so I will use my industrial engineering degree to apply 190 and 491. What are the chances for industrial engineering in these visas? Which states provide better chance for invitation both 190-490? Lastly, if go with 491, which areas are good to find jobs ? Thank you so much for your kind answers.


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

hey guys i have a question
I heard for those wbo applied for august NSW 491 if you dont get any result by 7th september you have to apply again on other months when its open.
Do you have to submit EOI again for that? And could they change the stream 1.2.3 and make a differnt criteria so those who applied this time might not fit in again?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bulletproofds said:


> hey guys i have a question
> I heard for those wbo applied for august NSW 491 if you dont get any result by 7th september you have to apply again on other months when its open.
> Do you have to submit EOI again for that? And could they change the stream 1.2.3 and make a differnt criteria so those who applied this time might not fit in again?


No your submitted EOI is valid just Submit ROI again in the next window I.e 1st October to 31st October 2021. Also, criteria will be the same throughout this financial year.. if they chnage they will update prior submission window opening.


----------



## osandakunch (Sep 6, 2021)

kunalaki said:


> Hi,
> 
> 189- 80 points
> 190- 85 points
> ...


----------



## osandakunch (Sep 6, 2021)

How about these scores for an onshore applicant?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

osandakunch said:


> How about these scores for an onshore applicant?


No chnace in foreseable Future.


----------



## akpatel (Jan 19, 2017)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> *UPDATE: MY 491 VISA WAS GRANTED ON 2 MARCH 2021!*
> 
> Total time just to receive this grant:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Could you please provide me detailed information on feedback sending. I have lodged my visa on 25/04/2020 but I didn't get any response. Please help me.


----------



## omerabbasi78 (May 22, 2021)

Hi @NB ,

I've seen your guidance on this forum and wanted to ask a couple of questions about ACS assessment specifically about employment evidence.


1. On the bank statement, my employer's name is mentioned at the top and each salary transaction doesn't state that its a salary transaction but only first half of them. Would that be accepted as is or do I need some helping evidence like remuneration letter from my employer or something else? _(Don't have the option of tax-record or health insurance in this case and I've already got the pay slips for start and end for each year of employment.)_

2. During my employment I was promoted to next title so would I need 2 separate reference letters for each designation or just 1 letter mentioning both designations with time frame would suffice the need?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## SJV90 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi,
Please advise on visa options for a newborn child, while the parents granted 491 visa and have not yet travelled to Australia, and the child was not included in the visa application before. (the child was born after visa grant)


----------



## Whiteeaves (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi all, want to share a good news here, I have got my VISA GRANT yesterday:

*491 SA OFFSHORE (non-PMSOL occupation)*
VETASSESS’s Result: 2 Sep 2019
EOI submission: 4 Dec 2019
State nomination: 16 Jan 2020
Application lodged: 7 Feb 2020
CO Contact: 11 Mar 2020 (requested PCC and health check)
Health check: 24 Apr 2020
PCC sent: 23 Jun 2020
Renew PCC sent: 7 Sep 2021
VISA GRANT: 22 Sep 2021


----------



## Whiteeaves (Jul 12, 2019)

Though it is very tricky that I will NOT be allowed to enter Australia until border opens ( don’t think I can get exemption for travelling to Oz). The problem is that 5 years of 491 already starts counting at the time of visa granted.....


----------



## SJV90 (Sep 22, 2021)

Whiteeaves said:


> Though it is very tricky that I will NOT be allowed to enter Australia until border opens ( don’t think I can get exemption for travelling to Oz). The problem is that 5 years of 491 already starts counting at the time of visa granted.....


————————————-
Thats really tricky 
Is there no first entry date mentioned in your visa grant so that the 5 years validity would start from that date?

do you have any idea from when will offshore applicants be allowed to enter Aus?


----------



## Whiteeaves (Jul 12, 2019)

My first entry date is no later than 22 Sep 2022; we are just hoping that the border can open sometimes soon early next year, otherwise the time will be wasted....


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

whats you occupation and whats the point score?

im pretty certain that they will open up the borders asap.. there is no option for them sadly, the most frustrating part of this whole scenario is that, they allow US, EU travelers into AUS,, only the Asians are not allowed..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Whiteeaves (Jul 12, 2019)

ANZSCO 224912 with 75 pts


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

For 491 is visa fee same for all family members? And do all need to enter australia at same time?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Whiteeaves said:


> Hi all, want to share a good news here, I have got my VISA GRANT yesterday:
> 
> *491 SA OFFSHORE (non-PMSOL occupation)*
> VETASSESS’s Result: 2 Sep 2019
> ...



Hi,
Which state nominated ?


----------



## Whiteeaves (Jul 12, 2019)

Romeshk said:


> Hi,
> Which state nominated ?


That is SA


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi what was the requirements in terms of experience , English etc,

TIA


----------



## Whiteeaves (Jul 12, 2019)

Romeshk said:


> Hi what was the requirements in terms of experience , English etc,
> 
> TIA


I got 5 and 10 marks for 4 years of experience and proficient English respectively


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

HI,
Thank you for your feedback


----------



## 9876542318 (Oct 18, 2021)

Whiteeaves said:


> Hi all, want to share a good news here, I have got my VISA GRANT yesterday:
> 
> *491 SA OFFSHORE (non-PMSOL occupation)*
> VETASSESS’s Result: 2 Sep 2019
> ...


Mate, did you got email request from department or CO to submit the new PCC or u just uploaded the new PCC by yourself as it is was not valid anymore


Whiteeaves said:


> Hi all, want to share a good news here, I have got my VISA GRANT yesterday:
> 
> *491 SA OFFSHORE (non-PMSOL occupation)*
> VETASSESS’s Result: 2 Sep 2019
> ...


Mate , did you got the update request from the CO to update with new PCC, or you just did it by urself as old PCC was not valid anymore.


----------



## Whiteeaves (Jul 12, 2019)

9876542318 said:


> Mate, did you got email request from department or CO to submit the new PCC or u just uploaded the new PCC by yourself as it is was not valid anymore
> 
> Mate , did you got the update request from the CO to update with new PCC, or you just did it by urself as old PCC was not valid anymore.


I received notification to renew my PCC, CO issued a letter for me do the PCC renewal. My country would not process any PCC without request letter from Australia Immi office. Cheers.


----------



## ToddGunn (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello,
I am looking at a 491 regional Visa with an application to QLD
Regarding the Designated regional areas 
Do I have to stay within ONLY Category 2 or ONLY Category 3 regional area, or can I work BOTH in Category 2 Regional area and Category 3 during different times of holding the visa? 
Hope this makes sense


----------



## Cathrine2$4 (Oct 19, 2021)

I am planning to apply for PMV 300 for my partner and before we do so I would like to know if my partner has undergone angioplasty/ one stenting and since then I am on regular medication as precautionary measure. No other medical conditions. Does any one with similar situation here that has been granted or rejected visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cathrine2$4 said:


> I am planning to apply for PMV 300 for my partner and before we do so I would like to know if my partner has undergone angioplasty/ one stenting and since then I am on regular medication as precautionary measure. No other medical conditions. Does any one with similar situation here that has been granted or rejected visa.


It may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them:

George Lombard
http://austimmigration.com.au/

Peter Bollard
Home | Lewis and Bollard Migration| Migration Agents and Lawyers Sydney


----------



## ToddGunn (Oct 13, 2021)

ToddGunn said:


> Hello,
> I am looking at a 491 regional Visa with an application to QLD
> Regarding the Designated regional areas
> Do I have to stay within ONLY Category 2 or ONLY Category 3 regional area, or can I work BOTH in Category 2 Regional area and Category 3 during different times of holding the visa?
> Hope this makes sense


Further to this question..

I read this on a visa agent site:
""EOI for a 491 visa you must be LIVING and WORKING (full-time post qualification, minimum 35 hours per week) in REGIONAL Queensland in your nominated occupation for the past 3 months IMMEDIATELY prior to EOI submission.
provide evidence of ongoing employment with a Queensland employer registered in Australia for a further 12 months (minimum of 35 hours per week). For the 491 it must be a ongoing employment in a REGIONAL area for a further 12 months (minimum 35 hours per week)."

Is this correct, does anyone know? I would need to find a job in regional QLD before applying for the 491?


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Any one offshore got grant within last 10 days?


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

All, I was able to submit the ROI from 233411 for SA 491 as an offshore applicant today. Generally, what would be the time frame for getting an invite from SA? In 2019, we had only application submission then we receive the invite, how it is handled now by SA once your ROI is approved?

Regards,
Vattic


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

vattic said:


> All, I was able to submit the ROI from 233411 for SA 491 as an offshore applicant today. Generally, what would be the time frame for getting an invite from SA? In 2019, we had only application submission then we receive the invite, how it is handled now by SA once your ROI is approved?
> 
> Regards,
> Vattic


They have opened for offshore since July but I have seen only handy invites for offshore applicants merely 4-5 
I am also waiting since July it's been almost 15 months. So wait and watch!! Things may move quick in coming months!


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> They have opened for offshore since July but I have seen only handy invites for offshore applicants merely 4-5
> I am also waiting since July it's been almost 15 months. So wait and watch!! Things may move quick in coming months!


Hi, 15 months? Something wrong there? 

Do they directly send the invite or do we have to go through the application as we had in Jul-2019?


----------



## sjinadasa (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi, so I've got an invite to apply for 491 nomination from NSW. Does anyone know how long we have to apply to DHA if nominated by the RDA? Is it 60 days?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sjinadasa said:


> Hi, so I've got an invite to apply for 491 nomination from NSW. Does anyone know how long we have to apply to DHA if nominated by the RDA? Is it 60 days?


You have to complete the application and pay the fees within 60 days of the invite, else it will lapse
Don’t wait till the last minute as there can be technical glitches 
Cheers


----------



## Intfur (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi All,

Can someone please provide an authentic advice on the below?

I did my Bachelor of Engineering in Civil Engineering during May 2008 - May 2012. However, I had one pending backlog which I cleared only in October 2013. I have been working from June 2012 in my nominated occupation (immediately after the college, but before clearing the last backlog). My EA assessment letter has marked my course is approved and also notes May 2012 as the completion month. I also have 8 years of experience assessed by EA starting from June 2012 to September 2020 (including the period before clearing the backlog). My question is whether I can claim my work experience for visa from June 2012 or only from November 2013?


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Intfur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please provide an authentic advice on the below?
> 
> I did my Bachelor of Engineering in Civil Engineering during May 2008 - May 2012. However, I had one pending backlog which I cleared only in October 2013. I have been working from June 2012 in my nominated occupation (immediately after the college, but before clearing the last backlog). My EA assessment letter has marked my course is approved and also notes May 2012 as the completion month. I also have 8 years of experience assessed by EA starting from June 2012 to September 2020 (including the period before clearing the backlog). My question is whether I can claim my work experience for visa from June 2012 or only from November 2013?


Hi Intfur,

Your education qualification has been assessed by EA. However, it is not clear whether you have assessed your experience as well through EA. If you haven't done that part, it is better to do it before you get mixed results during the nomination/visa process.

Regards,
Vattic


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

Is today the last date for NSW invites? Stream 3 with 100 points? Is there any other option now?


----------



## Intfur (Apr 13, 2020)

vattic said:


> Hi Intfur,
> 
> Your education qualification has been assessed by EA. However, it is not clear whether you have assessed your experience as well through EA. If you haven't done that part, it is better to do it before you get mixed results during the nomination/visa process.
> 
> ...


Hi Vattic,

Sorry if I was not clear earlier. The experience was also assessed by EA. The problem is EA assessed and approved my experience from June 2012, but I cleared my backlog only in October 2013. My question is whether I can claim points for the experience from June 2012 to October 2013.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone offshore got invite from South Australia?


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Anyone offshore got invite from South Australia?


No, not sure whats happening.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to complete the application and pay the fees within 60 days of the invite, else it will lapse
> Don’t wait till the last minute as there can be technical glitches
> Cheers


Hi NB..are you aware when will SA start offshore pre invite for 491. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Anyone offshore got invite from South Australia?


What is ur occupation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hk_BA said:


> Hi NB..are you aware when will SA start offshore pre invite for 491.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


No idea
Cheers


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Intfur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please provide an authentic advice on the below?
> 
> I did my Bachelor of Engineering in Civil Engineering during May 2008 - May 2012. However, I had one pending backlog which I cleared only in October 2013. I have been working from June 2012 in my nominated occupation (immediately after the college, but before clearing the last backlog). My EA assessment letter has marked my course is approved and also notes May 2012 as the completion month. I also have 8 years of experience assessed by EA starting from June 2012 to September 2020 (including the period before clearing the backlog). My question is whether I can claim my work experience for visa from June 2012 or only from November 2013?



See you bachelors degree \convocation certificate, it should state the year\month of examination. 
That is the date you can claim that you education to be completed (irrespective of backlogs\KT). I think that's how the EA also calcularted your experience, just follow exactly as you have in your skills assessment letter. 

hope this helps. keep things simple


----------



## Aus_Kows_142125 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi,

I am an applicant waiting for Visa Grant from Feb 2020 , when I made the visa payment. My occupation is "Software Engineer". Has anyone got their grant under this occupation? When are they likely to start granting visas that are pending since last year. My application is actually stuck in Further Assessment stage from Dec 2020. Any information on this is highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

Aus_Kows_142125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an applicant waiting for Visa Grant from Feb 2020 , when I made the visa payment. My occupation is "Software Engineer". Has anyone got their grant under this occupation? When are they likely to start granting visas that are pending since last year. My application is actually stuck in Further Assessment stage from Dec 2020. Any information on this is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


OFFSHORE?


----------



## Aus_Kows_142125 (Nov 12, 2021)

agam1993 said:


> OFFSHORE?


Hey , my application is from India. I see that no one has clarity on the visa grant ! Not sure when they will start the process again.


----------



## Hasan2019 (Jan 1, 2019)

NB said:


> Starting this thread exclusively for 491 related Queries


Hi there,

There,

I am planning to move Australia with *Skilled Work Regional (provisional) visa (subclass 491) Family Sponsored*. Application process takes time.

I want to know more about this visa criteria.

I think I have 70 points from distribution point table stated in immi.homeffairs.gov.au.

a. Age - 25
b. Overseas skilled employment-10
c. Education -10 ( Masters in Electrical engineering).
d. Partners skill- 10
e. Sponsorship- 15 ( sister lives in sydney with citizenship)
Kindly answer me few facts.

1 . Does IELTS is necessary for me? Even if I get 6 all brand, it gives only 0 points. 

2. I have to live and work only in the sponsors area?

3. If I have total 2 family member then how much does it cost to apply?

4. I would only get partners skill as 10 points if she get 6 band ( all 6) IELTS?

5. My ANZSCO code should be Electrical Engineer-233411 or Electronics Engineer-233311 ? I have a Masters in Electrical engineering but usally I work as an Electronics engineer.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

hk_BA said:


> What is ur occupation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Construction Estimator and yours? Have you submitted ROI?


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes submitted ROI and CV. 

Data scientist 224999

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

Aus_Kows_142125 said:


> Hey , my application is from India. I see that no one has clarity on the visa grant ! Not sure when they will start the process again.


OFFSHORE file is on hold might open next year


----------



## Aus_Kows_142125 (Nov 12, 2021)

agam1993 said:


> OFFSHORE file is on hold might open next year


Could you let me know the source of this, Home Affairs website doesnt have any information on this.


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

Aus_Kows_142125 said:


> Could you let me know the source of this, Home Affairs website doesnt have any information on this.


There is no source for it Home affairs dont tell you everything, but I have been following many Fb, telegram and whatspp group , I dont know anyone who is offshore got 491 granted this year and they have lodge their application more then 15 to 20 months.


----------



## digikhar (Nov 16, 2021)

Can anyone please reply:
Hiw do I request waiver of biometrics for 481 application if I am onshore? I am onshore and my partner is offshore. So when we lodged our application, I got an automatically generated biometrics request letter which includes my name as well. Is there any email where I can contact? Or if I need to provide a biometric, where do I go and how to book an appointment?


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

digikhar said:


> Can anyone please reply:
> Hiw do I request waiver of biometrics for 481 application if I am onshore? I am onshore and my partner is offshore. So when we lodged our application, I got an automatically generated biometrics request letter which includes my name as well. Is there any email where I can contact? Or if I need to provide a biometric, where do I go and how to book an appointment?


Wrong thread , but you might call homeaffirs and ask them


----------



## Aus_Kows_142125 (Nov 12, 2021)

agam1993 said:


> There is no source for it Home affairs dont tell you everything, but I have been following many Fb, telegram and whatspp group , I dont know anyone who is offshore got 491 granted this year and they have lodge their application more then 15 to 20 months.


Thank you so much for being patient with my questions and promptly responding to them. Hope Things are back to normal and we all get some good news!


----------



## digikhar (Nov 16, 2021)

agam1993 said:


> Wrong thread , but you might call homeaffirs and ask them


They don't give you an exact response. I've already tried calling them. Their response was ****, as they only referred me to the website links. They didn't provide any accurate solutions. As I can't even book an appointment for biometrics.


----------



## Vigneshwar (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi I am vigneshwar and have applied for 491 SA visa(onshore) through the independent talent stream. I am going through an agency and lodged EOI for nomination on sept 15. I got my approval from SA nomination and invited to lodge for visa on Oct 11 for 491. Once I got the invite my agency lodged the 491 visa on 13 th Oct and I received my bridging visa. I gave my medicals on 16th Oct and submitted my Australian police clearances on 22nd Oct and indian pcc clearances on 1 Nov. I haven't got any update after that. While I know that the final step of grant will take some time and I need to wait. Can anyone suggest me any possible time frame to get a grant. Will I be able to get a grant by dec mid atleast.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vigneshwar said:


> Hi I am vigneshwar and have applied for 491 SA visa(onshore) through the independent talent stream. I am going through an agency and lodged EOI for nomination on sept 15. I got my approval from SA nomination and invited to lodge for visa on Oct 11 for 491. Once I got the invite my agency lodged the 491 visa on 13 th Oct and I received my bridging visa. I gave my medicals on 16th Oct and submitted my Australian police clearances on 22nd Oct and indian pcc clearances on 1 Nov. I haven't got any update after that. While I know that the final step of grant will take some time and I need to wait. Can anyone suggest me any possible time frame to get a grant. Will I be able to get a grant by dec mid atleast.


No one can predict a grant
It’s not even 2 months and you are getting anxious
Many applicants even onshore are waiting for several months and years 
Cheers


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

Vigneshwar said:


> Hi I am vigneshwar and have applied for 491 SA visa(onshore) through the independent talent stream. I am going through an agency and lodged EOI for nomination on sept 15. I got my approval from SA nomination and invited to lodge for visa on Oct 11 for 491. Once I got the invite my agency lodged the 491 visa on 13 th Oct and I received my bridging visa. I gave my medicals on 16th Oct and submitted my Australian police clearances on 22nd Oct and indian pcc clearances on 1 Nov. I haven't got any update after that. While I know that the final step of grant will take some time and I need to wait. Can anyone suggest me any possible time frame to get a grant. Will I be able to get a grant by dec mid atleast.


Applied on 27th June 2021 Motor Mechanic Onshore, still w8. I know ppl in same trade who have launched in April havent got the grant yet. Still long wait to go for u


----------



## Vigneshwar (Jan 18, 2020)

NB said:


> No one can predict a grant
> It’s not even 2 months and you are getting anxious
> Many applicants even onshore are waiting for several months and years
> Cheers


Actually I need to go to India urgently for some personal reasons and hence am anxious. In this case how about taking bridging visa b? Will I be able to get it soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vigneshwar said:


> Actually I need to go to India urgently for some personal reasons and hence am anxious. In this case how about taking bridging visa b? Will I be able to get it soon.


No idea
Cheers


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Guys, I have seen some of the engineering occupations are getting pre-invites from SA 491 such as Civil, Civil Technicians, Mechanical engineering, etc. No news for other engineering streams such as Electrical, Electronics and Chemical. We might have to wait a little longer to get a pre-invite.


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

Hello everybody,
do you have any idea about when they going to grant visas. I have been asked to update my medical and pcc since Aug but to date nothing happened yet. moreover, they already postponed the borders reopen for 15 of Dec instead of 1st Dec as previously planned.


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

King Jackson said:


> Hello everybody,
> do you have any idea about when they going to grant visas. I have been asked to update my medical and pcc since Aug but to date nothing happened yet. moreover, they already postponed the borders reopen for 15 of Dec instead of 1st Dec as previously planned.


Can you share your timeline please and details of application like occupation/state/offshore etc.


----------



## Vigneshwar (Jan 18, 2020)

Zezima1234 said:


> Can you share your timeline please and details of application like occupation/state/offshore etc.


I too have the same question. I applied for independent talent stream 491 south Australia EOI on 15th sept. After the process of submitting the case study and other documents, SA govt accepted the nomination on 11th Oct and gave invite on the same day. On 13th Oct I lodged my 491 visa following the nomination acceptance and I got my hap id and bridging visa acknowledgement. 

I gave the medicals on 16th Oct, the AFP police clearances I submitted on 21st Oct and the Indian pcc clearances I submitted on 1st Nov. After this I didn't get any notifications. When can I accept my grant. It says the processing time is 6 months to 16 months. But will it take long or can I expect by Jan or Feb. Thanks in advance.


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

Vigneshwar said:


> I too have the same question. I applied for independent talent stream 491 south Australia EOI on 15th sept. After the process of submitting the case study and other documents, SA govt accepted the nomination on 11th Oct and gave invite on the same day. On 13th Oct I lodged my 491 visa following the nomination acceptance and I got my hap id and bridging visa acknowledgement.
> 
> I gave the medicals on 16th Oct, the AFP police clearances I submitted on 21st Oct and the Indian pcc clearances I submitted on 1st Nov. After this I didn't get any notifications. When can I accept my grant. It says the processing time is 6 months to 16 months. But will it take long or can I expect by Jan or Feb. Thanks in advance.


my visa app submitted in December 2019. now it been 23 months and iam still waiting. i do not know what to do about that....


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Your application will soon expire i.e. after 2 years. You can resubmit again if you want. Ideally with Australia you should not make aggressive career plans. This migration shoukd be secondary considering present situation.


----------



## Vigneshwar (Jan 18, 2020)

King Jackson said:


> my visa app submitted in December 2019. now it been 23 months and iam still waiting. i do not know what to do about that....


Onshore or offshore?


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

Vigneshwar said:


> Onshore or offshore?


i am offshore


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

the Australian government is really not clear and their worry from covid-19 is pointless and unjustified.
countries like UK running the premium league with full cap of fans, moreover, all Europe is open for travel and work freely without such silly restrictions.
Aus government has transferred Australia to a big jail


----------



## Yomak (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi all

I have recently granted 491 visa and got a job offer as a Project Engineer to work in a company based in Sydney but this company most of its Project operate in regional areas.

So my question is if I worked in this company for regional projects, can I be eligible for 191 or this might jeopardize my chance for getting 191??
and if it is possible how can I prove to immi ?


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

189expat said:


> Your application will soon expire i.e. after 2 years. You can resubmit again if you want. Ideally with Australia you should not make aggressive career plans. This migration shoukd be secondary considering present situation.


The eoi expires in 2 years mate, not the visa application. Please refrain from giving panic attack. Cheers. 

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

Deadpoool said:


> The eoi expires in 2 years mate, not the visa application. Please refrain from giving panic attack. Cheers.
> 
> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


you correct. its only the eoi which expire within 2 years not the visa app.


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

Yomak said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recently granted 491 visa and got a job offer as a Project Engineer to work in a company based in Sydney but this company most of its Project operate in regional areas.
> 
> ...


actually, i want same clarification as many of us would face the same case.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yomak said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recently granted 491 visa and got a job offer as a Project Engineer to work in a company based in Sydney but this company most of its Project operate in regional areas.
> 
> ...


The rules are very clear
You CANNOT a work or live in Sydney even for a single day
So even if you spend most of the time in rural Australia, if your payslip shows that you are working in Sydney, not only will you lose your chance of 191, but your existing 491 will also be probably cancelled
You have to make sure that your payslip and tax records shows that you are in rural postcodes
Cheers


----------



## justice_k4k4 (Dec 17, 2021)

NB said:


> The rules are very clear
> You CANNOT a work or live in Sydney even for a single day
> So even if you spend most of the time in rural Australia, if your payslip shows that you are working in Sydney, not only will you lose your chance of 191, but your existing 491 will also be probably cancelled
> You have to make sure that your payslip and tax records shows that you are in rural postcodes
> Cheers


Actually you're allowed maximum 90 days per year to live/work in Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane as per my understanding on what's written in this article https://www.rdamurray.org.au/index....requently-asked-questions-about-the-491-visa/

Also, it's so arbitrary that working remotely in regional area for a Sydney-based company is not allowed. But working remotely by travelling to Sydney for a regional-based company is allowed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

justice_k4k4 said:


> Actually you're allowed maximum 90 days per year to live/work in Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane as per my understanding on what's written in this article https://www.rdamurray.org.au/index....requently-asked-questions-about-the-491-visa/
> 
> Also, it's so arbitrary that working remotely in regional area for a Sydney-based company is not allowed. But working remotely by travelling to Sydney for a regional-based company is allowed.


You are mixing up the 491 invitation guidelines with the 491 rules
NSW is inviting some applicants who have lived in Sydney also in the past for a short period
Once you are on 491, there is no relaxation 
Cheers


----------



## justice_k4k4 (Dec 17, 2021)

This is a quote from DHA for 491 rule/condition. My understanding is there are some relaxation.

Condition 8549 for the 489 visa and condition 8579 for the 491 visa requires that while the visa holder is in Australia, they must live, work and study only in a designated regional area.
Condition 8579 is not intended to prevent a visa holder from engaging in incidental activities outside a Designated Regional Area (DRA). Such activities may include:

holidays
work-related travel
work-related training
The Department will adopt a flexible approach to the assessment of compliance with condition 8579, taking account of the personal circumstances affecting individual visa holders.
However, extended absences from the DRA may result in further scrutiny by the Department to ensure that the visa holder is or was living, working and studying in the DRA during the relevant periods.
The Department may request further evidence from the visa holder on the reason for travel outside the DRA, where:

the holder spends more than 90 days in total per annum outside the DRA, or
the holder spends more than 60 continuous days outside the DRA, or
there is a pattern of extended and/or frequent absences that are indicative of employment outside the DRA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

justice_k4k4 said:


> This is a quote from DHA for 491 rule/condition. My understanding is there are some relaxation.
> 
> Condition 8549 for the 489 visa and condition 8579 for the 491 visa requires that while the visa holder is in Australia, they must live, work and study only in a designated regional area.
> Condition 8579 is not intended to prevent a visa holder from engaging in incidental activities outside a Designated Regional Area (DRA). Such activities may include:
> ...


None of these relaxation’s are applicable for the OP as far as I can see 
Cheers


----------



## justice_k4k4 (Dec 17, 2021)

You're right it's not applicable. I just want to inform that 491 regional condition has some relaxation/flexibility, and not as absolutely strict/unbending as everyone thinks.

Also want to say that judging someone as working in regional by looking at addresses on payslip, super, contract, etc. is arbitrary. As one can work for a regional-based company but still travel to Sydney for work daily.

Example: OP's case is not allowed. But say the opposite, working as a Project Engineer for a regional-based company that has most of its projects in Sydney is allowed.


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

hello everybody,
do anyone of you have info if DHA started to grant 491 visas for offshore applicants


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

King Jackson said:


> hello everybody,
> do anyone of you have info if DHA started to grant 491 visas for offshore applicants


Wondering the same thing. Only answer I get is people are waiting for 30/24/16 months.. I get it but than there were restrictions for covid, which are not there anymore. Just getting frustrated with this situation.


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

NSW had opened for offshore EOI's but 3years experience plus only selected occupations.


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

lks007 said:


> NSW had opened for offshore EOI's but 3years experience plus only selected occupations.


I believe you are talking about invitation. 

Thanks


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, EOI. Which is good news overall. In Sep, SA also opened for offshore for over 100 occupations.

NSW is going to accept EOI in Jan 22 and March 22 in this financial year.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi All,
I have a question for NSW 491 application process. NSW has opened up for offshore, my profession is only in 491 occupation list only for few regions. I have few questions which I am not able to understand clearly on website:
1. It says we have to submit EOI first (which means I have to submit EOI for 491 and NSW), then submit ROI also. 
It also says I can only submit one ROI.
Does this mean I can apply for 491 only for one region in NSW?
2. The website does not mention any link on how to submit ROI? Does anyone know the link for ROI?

TIA,
Ruth


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question for NSW 491 application process. NSW has opened up for offshore, my profession is only in 491 occupation list only for few regions. I have few questions which I am not able to understand clearly on website:
> 1. It says we have to submit EOI first (which means I have to submit EOI for 491 and NSW), then submit ROI also.
> It also says I can only submit one ROI.
> ...


Hi @NB,

Would you have any idea on above questions?
*Also one more question,* if we get 491 for a particular regional area, in case we do not find jobs in that regional area, is it OK to move to another regional area in same state and in case any one stays there for 3 years and then applies 191 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi @NB,
> 
> Would you have any idea on above questions?
> *Also one more question,* if we get 491 for a particular regional area, in case we do not find jobs in that regional area, is it OK to move to another regional area in same state and in case any one stays there for 3 years and then applies 191 visa?


As long as you stick to the regionals in the same state, you should be fine
No idea about your other questions 
Cheers


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

NB said:


> As long as you stick to the regionals in the same state, you should be fine
> No idea about your other questions
> Cheers


Thanks @NB!


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question for NSW 491 application process. NSW has opened up for offshore, my profession is only in 491 occupation list only for few regions. I have few questions which I am not able to understand clearly on website:
> 1. It says we have to submit EOI first (which means I have to submit EOI for 491 and NSW), then submit ROI also.
> It also says I can only submit one ROI.
> ...


1. You can just submit any common EOI including any subclass and any or all states. If you just select NSW and select 190 or 491, it would be better. In short, EOI has to be there first.

2. There is a link to submit ROI on NSW website, which was supposed to open on 1st Jan but maybe due to Omicron or Xmas leaves, there is some delay.

Overall don't expect much movement in this financial year. Any significant steps may be taken only from July 2022.


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Guys, any idea howlong Immigration team will take to resume Visa grant. It's been so long waiting for grant since Jan 2020.


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

@NB

Any suggestion which region has better IT jobs in NSW?

central coast
central west
far south coast
hunter
murray
orana
riverina

before submitting ROI for NSW I would like to make sure that my code 2613 has sufficient jobs.


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

What region should accountants apply?

Central Coast? 

If selected could they move to other regions later, like newcastle?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

189expat said:


> @NB
> 
> Any suggestion which region has better IT jobs in NSW?
> 
> ...


2613 Codes are not open I guess In NSW as of Now! Nd if it opens then
Central Coast>Central West>Hunter


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

261313 is indeed open in 7 regions of NSW, mentioned earlier, for Stream 3 i.e. Offshore


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

189expat said:


> 1. You can just submit any common EOI including any subclass and any or all states. If you just select NSW and select 190 or 491, it would be better. In short, EOI has to be there first.
> 
> 2. There is a link to submit ROI on NSW website, which was supposed to open on 1st Jan but maybe due to Omicron or Xmas leaves, there is some delay.
> 
> Overall don't expect much movement in this financial year. Any significant steps may be taken only from July 2022.


Thank you!


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

NAHP20 said:


> I had been asked for further documents on 5th Dec 2020. Have uploaded documents but, awaiting for the further update. Usually, how long CO took to reply?


@NB Your view is most welcome on this. Has Immigration process started for offshore applicants?


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi All,

I have a query for NSW 491 visa application. On NSW 491 page, in FAQs, one of the statement mentions that if we reside offshore we can apply under stream 3. Does offshore means even applicants in countries outside Australia can apply?
On FSC and Hunter website, it is mentioned offshore means residing outside NSW but within Australia, not sure if their website is recently updated.
But just want to confirm what does offshore(Stream 3) means for NSW 491 visa?


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Offshore according to NSW website means residing outside Australia, so if you are in India, for example, then you can apply under stream 3.


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

189expat said:


> Offshore according to NSW website means residing outside Australia, so if you are in India, for example, then you can apply under stream 3.


Thanks @189expat


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

491 in NSA and SA asks for 8 years/3 years experience right?
i was checking both 190 and 491, but 491 specification were not clear on that page


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

189expat said:


> Offshore according to NSW website means residing outside Australia, so if you are in India, for example, then you can apply under stream 3.


site doesnt actually provide enough information regarding this.. 
usually for people who are currently residing in AUS can apply under stream 3 and move there, if they get invited.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

lks007 said:


> site doesnt actually provide enough information regarding this..
> usually for people who are currently residing in AUS can apply under stream 3 and move there, if they get invited.


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Any offshore applicant get grant this week?


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi All,
I have few questions for 491 visa conditions, if any one is aware of it or has gone through same situations, please answer:
1. If I have NSW 491 Visa for Hunter region, after going there, if I am finding a better job in another regional area (Illawarra), can I move there and do I need to take any approval from DHA or RDA office?
2. If in future I get a better job in regional area of any other state (or I want to move near family who are in Victoria), can I move? Any approvals required or any process required?
3. If I am staying in regional NSW and working from home for a company situated in Sydney, is it allowed? Will this income be considered in income thresholfd?
4. If I have some contract job in India/US(some free lancing on request kind of jobs), which I can work online from anywhere (staying in regional in Aus), will this income be considered in my income threshold for 191 visa?
*Thanks in Advance.*


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Amaira28 said:


> Hi All,
> I have few questions for 491 visa conditions, if any one is aware of it or has gone through same situations, please answer:
> 1. If I have NSW 491 Visa for Hunter region, after going there, if I am finding a better job in another regional area (Illawarra), can I move there and do I need to take any approval from DHA or RDA office?
> 2. If in future I get a better job in regional area of any other state (or I want to move near family who are in Victoria), can I move? Any approvals required or any process required?
> ...


Answer:-1 you can move to region and don't need to take permission from DHA and RDA.
Answer:-2 No permission is needed you can move interstate except Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane.
Answer:3- It is debatable but You must live and earn in Regional area according to 491 visa conditions
Answer:-4 yes Offshore income can be included to claim nd to reach 191 conditions.









Relocating On Your 491 Visa? - Australia Visa


The 491 visa gives you temporary residency status for 5 years in Australia. It is designed to keep... Continue Reading




www.australiavisa.com













The 491 Visa and Condition 8581 - Australia Visa


The 491 and 494 visas are now held by many temporary residents of Australia, will you be ready if you are asked to attend an interview with DOHA? With the DOHA imposing many obligations on you while you hold the visa, be sure to know your rights and responsibilities by contacting us at...




www.australiavisa.com













191 Visa And Tax Assessment Notices - Australia Visa


Now that many people are receiving the Skilled Work Regional 491 visa it is understandable they want to... Continue Reading




www.australiavisa.com





You can find more information in these links
Thank you.


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Arjun_123 said:


> Answer:-1 you can move to region and don't need to take permission from DHA and RDA.
> Answer:-2 No permission is needed you can move interstate except Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane.
> Answer:3- It is debatable but You must live and earn in Regional area according to 491 visa conditions
> Answer:-4 yes Offshore income can be included to claim nd to reach 191 conditions.
> ...


Hey @Arjun_123 , 
Thanks for answering and Thanks a lot for the helpful links!


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> Nd if it opens then
> Central Coast>Central West>Hunter


Interesting. Why Hunter?


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone received invites for the month of January 2022?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

gopalreddy said:


> Anyone received invites for the month of January 2022?


Not so far form NSW maybe after 31st, once window will close


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Answer:-1 you can move to region and don't need to take permission from DHA and RDA.
> Answer:-2 No permission is needed you can move interstate except Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane.
> Answer:3- It is debatable but You must live and earn in Regional area according to 491 visa conditions
> Answer:-4 yes Offshore income can be included to claim nd to reach 191 conditions.
> ...


Thanks for not just answering the question but providing links as well.


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello - I have applied for NT 491 visa 6 months ago and recently I have received invitation from South Australia for 491 visa. Is there a possibility to change the state in the existing 491 application? or do I have to put a new application and pay the fees again?


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

Sahil050 said:


> Hello - I have applied for NT 491 visa 6 months ago and recently I have received invitation from South Australia for 491 visa. Is there a possibility to change the state in the existing 491 application? or do I have to put a new application and pay the fees again?


Congratulations Sahil
Could you please share your points and code 

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

sdhbti said:


> Congratulations Sahil
> Could you please share your points and code
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


90 points- Recruitment consultant


----------



## JLL491 (Mar 13, 2021)

My wife and I were granted visa 491 in March 2021 and we had a baby in October 2021. We have not enter Australia and will be applying subsequent entrant for our son. Has anyone applied 491 subsequent entrant recently? Would like to know the recent real processing times. Noted that on the visa webpage now it also shows processing times for 25% and 50% as well. Check it out if you haven't. Cheers.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Is it okay to submit 2 ROIs for NSW 491?

First ROI will be me as main applicant then my partner as dependent, to be submitted to say Orana.

Second ROI will be my partner as main applicant then me as her dependent, to be submitted to say Riverina.

Will there be conflicts with this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Is it okay to submit 2 ROIs for NSW 491?
> 
> First ROI will be me as main applicant then my partner as dependent, to be submitted to say Orana.
> 
> ...


As long as the main applicants are different it’s no issues
I am presuming that both have the necessary skills assessment to be the primary applicant independently 
Cheers


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you, Sir NB.


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to ask, if anyone has got NSW 491 pre-invite at offshore? 

Thanks.


----------



## jaxxx123 (11 mo ago)

Hi all! 

I have received an Invitation to Apply for South Australia (491 visa).
Subsequently, I have lodged an application.
What are my chances of getting the visa?
I mean, is getting the Invitation to Apply the hard part? or is the actual 491 application equally hard?

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaxxx123 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have received an Invitation to Apply for South Australia (491 visa).
> Subsequently, I have lodged an application.
> ...


The invite is hard
DHA application is easy as long as you have all the documents 
The hardest part is the wait after you have applied for grant
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

jaxxx123 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have received an Invitation to Apply for South Australia (491 visa).
> Subsequently, I have lodged an application.
> ...


Can you provide details of your application? It is interesting to hear that some are invited after Aug 2021.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Is there any link document that tells in detail about visa lodgment process after Invite for 491.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hk_BA said:


> Is there any link document that tells in detail about visa lodgment process after Invite for 491.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk





https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-work-regional-provisional-491/application#HowTo


Cheers


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

Wanted to ask what all documents are required for 491 Visa nomination (after pre-invite), are the documents same as visa lodgement mentioned in immigration website.

TIA


----------



## HI_NT_AUS (Nov 23, 2016)

After getting 491 VISA, Can I work from Home for a Sydney based Company living in DRA-(Designated Regional Area)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amaira28 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Wanted to ask what all documents are required for 491 Visa nomination (after pre-invite), are the documents same as visa lodgement mentioned in immigration website.
> 
> TIA


Each state have their own set of documents required for final sponsorship 
It may also vary between Anzsco codes 
So check the state guidelines for the documents required 
Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi there, Anyone offshore applied ROI for SA 491 ?

Just had a query, What kind of context is to be filled up while applying ROI in the question---- Outline how the applicant will bring new ideas, skills or innovation to South Australia and/or contribute to South Australia's Growth State priority industry sectors(maximum 400 words)* 

Can we write few generic things related to the same or any specific strong content( evidence bases) is required to be written..


Can anyone please guide for the same..


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks @NB !


NB said:


> Each state have their own set of documents required for final sponsorship
> It may also vary between Anzsco codes
> So check the state guidelines for the documents required
> Cheers


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey, just have a quick question : while waiting for 491 grant, can we change our job? I have received my VIC state nomination based on the current employment. Hence, just thinking If I am able to change the job as I applied for 491 though home affairs (waiting for the grant). Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hey, just have a quick question : while waiting for 491 grant, can we change our job? I have received my VIC state nomination based on the current employment. Hence, just thinking If I am able to change the job as I applied for 491 though home affairs (waiting for the grant). Thanks


Vic contacts the employers quite often before issuing the final sponsorship 
Cheers


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Already got the final sponsorship. Applied for 491 visa. So while waiting for 491 visa - can I change the employer ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Already got the final sponsorship. Applied for 491 visa. So while waiting for 491 visa - can I change the employer ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which visa are you currently on?
Cheers


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Student visa subsequent 500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJAY (11 mo ago)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi there, Anyone offshore applied ROI for SA 491 ?
> 
> Just had a query, What kind of context is to be filled up while applying ROI in the question---- Outline how the applicant will bring new ideas, skills or innovation to South Australia and/or contribute to South Australia's Growth State priority industry sectors(maximum 400 words)*
> 
> ...


Hi divyesha,
I have the same question and also looking for the answer.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Is children school fee covered in 491 visa

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

hk_BA said:


> Is children school fee covered in 491 visa
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my SM-M215G using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

I need to apply for visa after invite.
Is PCC/medical necessary before visa application ??? Or document used during state application is sufficient.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WJAY (11 mo ago)

hk_BA said:


> Is children school fee covered in 491 visa
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


School Fees: It depends on the state. The legislation does not provide any specific guidelines on that. It has left the decision for the states to decide whether the students on 491 visa will pay international fees or local student fees. I would suggest directly inquiring with the school that you are interested in and they can guide you further depending upon the state regulation.


----------



## Kowshik (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi All,

Any idea when the visa grants are going to start for 491. Now that the tourist are also going to be allowed from 21st Feb. 
Any instances of visa grants for offshore applications?

Thanks,
Kowshik.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Which is better for 491 - Canberra or Adelaide ?????

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Student visa subsequent 500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check you visa grant letter for any restrictions in employment
If there is no restrictions, you can change your employer 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hk_BA said:


> Which is better for 491 - Canberra or Adelaide ?????
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


What’s your Anzsco code?
Cheers


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

224999 Data Scientist/Data Analyst

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hk_BA said:


> 224999 Data Scientist/Data Analyst
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Canberra most jobs for your codes would require security clearance as they would be some way or the other connected to the federal government which is given only to citizens
So Canberra is ruled out
Adelaide no idea
Cheers


----------



## Mr khan (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi all
Hope u doing great
As we know borders r open for all including skilled workers (491 Sa) 
491 Pending application from aug 2020. Medical n pcc expired
Any idea when they will start processing these files as i have seen people who applied in late 2021 are getting response n grants
My wife as a principal applicant is self employed.
Will CO will call her for interview before granting visa or vettassess assesment is enough.
What do u guys think?
Thanks in advance


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

How to include Child in Visa Application if passport is not ready yet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

@NB While adding details of my child in visa application. There is a question-
Does anybody else have guardianship right on child other than primary applicant.

Should I mention YES. And in provided box provide details of my Wife ????

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hk_BA said:


> @NB While adding details of my child in visa application. There is a question-
> Does anybody else have guardianship right on child other than primary applicant.
> 
> Should I mention YES. And in provided box provide details of my Wife ????
> ...


That’s correct 
Cheers


----------



## PKu (11 mo ago)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi there, Anyone offshore applied ROI for SA 491 ?
> 
> Just had a query, What kind of context is to be filled up while applying ROI in the question---- Outline how the applicant will bring new ideas, skills or innovation to South Australia and/or contribute to South Australia's Growth State priority industry sectors(maximum 400 words)*
> 
> ...





jaxxx123 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have received an Invitation to Apply for South Australia (491 visa).
> Subsequently, I have lodged an application.
> ...



Hey… Firstly congrats for the invitation/application submission. All the best for the outcome. Am sure it’ll be positive, and VISA will be granted very soon.
Can you please help us with the content you wrote for the question: “*Outline how the applicant will bring new ideas, skills or innovation to South Australia and/or contribute to South Australia's Growth State priority industry sectors (maximum 400 words)*”.
Of course, you can edit/mask the personal-content specific to your application (if any). Your small input/contribution will definitely be very significant for all of us… Please help…


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

@NB On 491 visa can one work remote for employer which is in state other than where I am residing. Will it comply with 491 visa condition ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi All,

I need help on 491. I have recently updated my EOI and included 491 visa with various state selected. My sister will be in WA for her school thus I would want to opt for WA as well.

However, not sure on what should I do to get the state to nominate me? Anyone can advise?

Ana


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ana_journey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need help on 491. I have recently updated my EOI and included 491 visa with various state selected. My sister will be in WA for her school thus I would want to opt for WA as well.
> 
> ...


Unless you are residing in the state, it’s very difficult to get a state nomination in the current scenario 
Maybe your sister can sponsor you
Cheers


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

In 2022, three states recently open for offshore candidates NSW , ACT & SA 
Is there any news for other states to open for offshore candidates


Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr khan (Nov 28, 2021)

Mr khan said:


> Hi all
> Hope u doing great
> As we know borders r open for all including skilled workers (491 Sa)
> 491 Pending application from aug 2020. Medical n pcc expired
> ...


Can some one answer for above query?


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

sdhbti said:


> In 2022, three states recently open for offshore candidates NSW , ACT & SA
> Is there any news for other states to open for offshore candidates
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


When you mention states are recently open, how can I submit to seek nomination to these states under 491 or 190?

And no, lets take it as I do not have any family who is there at the moment. Though I have a relative and sister who will be going there to study (assuming under Student Visa) next month.


----------



## Hk85_DS (11 mo ago)

@NB I am in Visa lodgment process. 
Can PCC be submitted later after lodgment when CO ask for it.
Also when to submit form 80 and 1221. Befor or after lodgment or when CO ask for it.

All are supposed to submit these forms??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hk85_DS said:


> @NB I am in Visa lodgment process.
> Can PCC be submitted later after lodgment when CO ask for it.
> Also when to submit form 80 and 1221. Befor or after lodgment or when CO ask for it.
> 
> All are supposed to submit these forms??


You can submit them later when the CO asks for it
But it will only lead to delays
Most applicants submit them with the application or as soon as they get it, without waiting for the CO to ask for it 
Cheers


----------



## Hk85_DS (11 mo ago)

@NB My wife is part of migrating family unit for 491 visa. Are we supposed to provide any documentary proof for her English language in Visa application ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hk85_DS said:


> @NB My wife is part of migrating family unit for 491 visa. Are we supposed to provide any documentary proof for her English language in Visa application ?


You will have to provide evidence for functional English for your wife
I presume you have not claimed for spouse competent English points 
Cheers


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

@NB Can I take up medical test before actually lodging visa after invite ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hk_BA said:


> @NB Can I take up medical test before actually lodging visa after invite ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


In earlier days , you could generate the hap id yourself and get a test done
Now only the CO can generate the hapid so you have to apply first
Cheers


----------



## ee.hassan381 (11 mo ago)

You got any update on your query ?


----------



## Hk85_DS (11 mo ago)

@NB Can we update eoi once we get an invite to apply for 491 . I want to add my new position title for same job. The title overlaps with the previous title. This is for SA. Hv got final invite. But before visa lodgment job title slightly changed in same job. Thanks for your help.


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

waiting since 29th Dec, 2019 
off-shore, 491, Tasmania


----------



## Hk85_DS (11 mo ago)

Hk85_DS said:


> @NB Can we update eoi once we get an invite to apply for 491 . I want to add my new position title for same job. The title overlaps with the previous title. This is for SA. Hv got final invite. But before visa lodgment job title slightly changed in same job. Thanks for your help.


@NB Hi NB waiting for your suggestion. Thanks in advance.


----------



## auspraspirant (Apr 18, 2021)

Hey! Hope you all are doing great!!
I had a question: If I want to apply for 491 and 190 for ACT, will I be unable to apply if I have lived and worked a few months in Sydney?

A little bit on my back story, I completed Bachelor of IT from ANU so already have 3 years ACT residency. I then received my 485 visa but was stuck offshore for almost two years because of COVID travel ban. In these two years offshore, I worked. When borders opened up again, I got positive ACS skills assessment based on my work overseas and also will get the 485 replacement visa. But ever since I have been back (December), I have lived in Sydney with a friend and my address on bank, health insurance says so accordingly. Now my plan is to move back to ACT and after 6 months apply for 491 or 190 (my nominated occupation is on the critical skills list). I talked to an agent from Canberra and he said because I have lived and worked part time in Sydney, I am disqualified from ACT 491 and 190. According to him I can’t apply get 491 or 190 nomination anymore, even if I work for 6 months in the ACT. This is quite upsetting to hear and also I’m confused because the Canberra matrix says that ACT residence “does not have to be continuous”. So what to believe?
Sorry for the long post, I have confusing story but I would be so grateful for clarity on this!! Thanks so much! 🙏🏼


----------



## Dmanlandc (May 12, 2021)

491 visa offshore applicant - submitted with police and health checks in May 2020. No correspondence from case officer to date despite processing times. (Still trying to be patient!)

Can I apply for a 417 first working holiday visa now whilst waiting for my 491 application to be processed?


----------



## Dicko28 (8 mo ago)

Dmanlandc said:


> 491 visa offshore applicant - submitted with police and health checks in May 2020. No correspondence from case officer to date despite processing times. (Still trying to be patient!)
> 
> Can I apply for a 417 first working holiday visa now whilst waiting for my 491 application to be processed?



Did you ever work this out? Can you go on a working holiday visa whilst waiting for a 491 to be processed?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone please confirm if form 80 is mandatory for 491 visa application or is it only required to be submitted if CO asks.

Also, can anyone please provide list of docs to be uploaded for 491 visa application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if form 80 is mandatory for 491 visa application or is it only required to be submitted if CO asks.
> 
> Also, can anyone please provide list of docs to be uploaded for 491 visa application.


Form 80 is invariably asked by the CO
You can choose to wait for the CO to ask and risk delaying your processing 
Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

NB said:


> Form 80 is invariably asked by the CO
> You can choose to wait for the CO to ask and risk delaying your processing
> Cheers


@NB Thanks for your valuable reply!!
Will keep in mind the same.

I have another query if you can help ..For employment, I have Roles and responsibilities letter, Income tax form 26AS statements, ITR, PF statement , Salary slips and Bank account statement for last 10 years employment.

Is there anything else required to be uploaded along with them like appointment letter, offer letter etc or will these docs suffice the purpose.


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

Hello everybody,
good news, i received the visa grant letter today.

occupation: Construction estimator 312114.
TAS - 85 points
visa app submittal date 29th December 2019
1st OC contact Jan 2020
2nd OC contact Jul 2021


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

King Jackson said:


> Hello everybody,
> good news, i received the visa grant letter today.
> 
> occupation: Construction estimator 312114.
> ...


Congratulations.
Are you offshore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> @NB Thanks for your valuable reply!!
> Will keep in mind the same.
> 
> I have another query if you can help ..For employment, I have Roles and responsibilities letter, Income tax form 26AS statements, ITR, PF statement , Salary slips and Bank account statement for last 10 years employment.
> ...


You may add the offer letter
Cheers


----------



## King Jackson (Jul 11, 2021)

k_tasneem said:


> Congratulations.
> Are you offshore?


yes, iam offshore


----------



## Prasanga Perera (8 mo ago)

Can anybody tell is 80 is a good point marks for to apply under 190 category to Construction project manager post 
or should I move to 491 category to increase the points up to 90 and apply

can we apply 90 and 491 at the same time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanga Perera said:


> Can anybody tell is 80 is a good point marks for to apply under 190 category to Construction project manager post
> or should I move to 491 category to increase the points up to 90 and apply
> 
> can we apply 90 and 491 at the same time?


You can have 2 separate EOIs for 190 and 491 simultaneously 
Cheers


----------



## BobScoob (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I have recently lodged my 491 application on skillselect with status shown as "received". I did not receive correspondence or email to acknowledge they received my application. Is this normal, is this a glitch? or should i be receiving confirmation email of submission/lodgement

Thank you in advance! appreciate the kindness here.


----------



## BobScoob (Jun 15, 2018)

Also, I lodged 491 on a bridging A, awaiting a grant for sc408 (covid). Should I withdraw my 408 and stay on BVC since I applied for 491 on a BVA (to mitigate, although the very slim chance that my sc408 application will be refused and i get a S48 Bar)? Will the department request for withdrawal of sc408 application anyway if i don't withdraw?


----------



## Prasanga Perera (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can have 2 separate EOIs for 190 and 491 simultaneously
> Cheers


Does 491 visa category workout within a short time frame?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanga Perera said:


> Does 491 visa category workout within a short time frame?


You are asking if you can get an invite quickly under 491 ?
No idea
Cheers


----------



## SA Adelaide (8 mo ago)

Hi, Once the 491 visa is granted. Can the co-applicant (husband) make the first entry to SA and the main applicant follow with kids later in few months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SA Adelaide said:


> Hi, Once the 491 visa is granted. Can the co-applicant (husband) make the first entry to SA and the main applicant follow with kids later in few months.


It depends on the conditions of the grant 
Many grants have a condition that main applicant should enter First
Cheers


----------



## SA Adelaide (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> It depends on the conditions of the grant
> Many grants have a condition that main applicant should enter First
> Cheers


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

BobScoob said:


> I have recently lodged my 491 application on skillselect with status shown as "received". I did not receive correspondence or email to acknowledge they received my application. Is this normal, is this a glitch? or should i be receiving confirmation email of submission/lodgement


Normally you should receive email communication regarding acceptance once you lodge EOI. If you have not received it, there must be some issue. Nevertheless, you can periodically check EOI on the website rather than relying on emails.


----------



## Shing (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone


----------



## ritammukh (7 mo ago)

Hi anyone received 491 visa grants in 2022 from offshore ? I lodged visa on May 1, 2022 and completed medicals on may 14 ,2022. any idea when can we expect the grant ?


----------



## Shing (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, I am attaching docs to my 491 application but have some questions hopefully some experienced users can help. sorry for long post.

1.In my EOI and 491 application, I filled in some qualifications that won’t gain me points (e.g. my secondary education). Immi Account requested me to upload evidence for my qualification, do I only need to upload evidence for qualification that gains me points ? And no need to upload anyone for irrelevant qualification ?

2. Among the “requested” documents, I don’t see immi account requesting for my identity docs like passport or national id, how come ? Did i do something wrong or did i miss anything ?

3. Prior to 491 invitation, when I did my ROI , I submitted one employment letter to support my ROI, but I found that letter wasn’t in full color (only my boss’s signature is colored not the letterhaad), does that suffice the requirement of 491 application ?Actually I hav another letter in full color (including the company letterhead also in color),but the content is kind of different to the one I submitted to ROI, but the content should be good enough for 491 eligibility, shall submit that one same in ROI (but not fully color , only the signature does) or the one in full but I am afraid they challenge my doc in 491 submission different to that in ROI ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shing said:


> Hi Everyone, I am attaching docs to my 491 application but have some questions hopefully some experienced users can help. sorry for long post.
> 
> 1.In my EOI and 491 application, I filled in some qualifications that won’t gain me points (e.g. my secondary education). Immi Account requested me to upload evidence for my qualification, do I only need to upload evidence for qualification that gains me points ? And no need to upload anyone for irrelevant qualification ?
> 
> ...


1. Upload all documents in Immiaccount that you had uploaded in Skillselect EOI 
If it was irrelevant, you should not have uploaded it in the first place 
2. Upload these documents even if not asked
You have probably missed it
3. Even a complete black and white letter is acceptable
Don’t change the letter midway 
Just scan the letter you used in ROI in colour
Cheers


----------



## Shing (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> 1. Upload all documents in Immiaccount that you had uploaded in Skillselect EOI
> If it was irrelevant, you should not have uploaded it in the first place
> 2. Upload these documents even if not asked
> You have probably missed it
> ...





NB said:


> 1. Upload all documents in Immiaccount that you had uploaded in Skillselect EOI
> If it was irrelevant, you should not have uploaded it in the first place
> 2. Upload these documents even if not asked
> You have probably missed it
> ...





NB said:


> 1. Upload all documents in Immiaccount that you had uploaded in Skillselect EOI
> If it was irrelevant, you should not have uploaded it in the first place
> 2. Upload these documents even if not asked
> You have probably missed it
> ...


Thanks NB , so impressed on how active you are in this forum. 

But in SkillSelect EOI stage, it isn’t necessary and didn’t ask me to upload any document. The reason why I declared my no-point secondary education in EOI was because the system stated “secondary education or above” in qualification section. Did I really miss to attach docs in my EOI ?


----------



## Shing (7 mo ago)

Hi NB,
Actually , for doc upload in immi account 491 visa, should I follow the doc checklist listed in 491 DHA website step by step section, or should I follow what are being asked inside immi account ? ( the docs inside immi account are actually less than the checklist shown in 491 step by step guideline )
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shing said:


> Hi NB,
> Actually , for doc upload in immi account 491 visa, should I follow the doc checklist listed in 491 DHA website step by step section, or should I follow what are being asked inside immi account ? ( the docs inside immi account are actually less than the checklist shown in 491 step by step guideline )
> Thanks


Follow the checklist of the 491 DHA website
Cheers


----------



## HI_NT_AUS (Nov 23, 2016)

Migration Program planning levels


The Migration Program is set annually and is designed to achieve a range of economic and social outcomes. See how many places are available for this year




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au













Skilled Independent increased by approximately 2.5 times 
*Good Luck to everyone.*


----------



## Dmanlandc (May 12, 2021)

Dicko28 said:


> Did you ever work this out? Can you go on a working holiday visa whilst waiting for a 491 to be processed?


 No answers on this as it’s probably unusual to submit for both at the same time. Still awaiting an update on my 491 visa (from march 2020) but I made the decision to lodge the 417 working holiday visa and it was granted within 36 hours.


----------



## Dmanlandc (May 12, 2021)

Dicko28 said:


> Did you ever work this out? Can you go on a working holiday visa whilst waiting for a 491 to be processed?


.


----------



## jaxxx123 (11 mo ago)

ritammukh said:


> Hi anyone received 491 visa grants in 2022 from offshore ? I lodged visa on May 1, 2022 and completed medicals on may 14 ,2022. any idea when can we expect the grant ?


 Hi! Any updates? I am also waiting since April 2022. Is anyone receiving 491 visa grants nowadays?


----------



## jaxxx123 (11 mo ago)

I found the attached screenshot from a WhatsApp group.


----------



## VadZhen (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi, guys. Please, clarify for me—do I need to asses the experience skills through assessing authority? (I have a valid skill assessment, but it doesn't contain Relevant Skilled Employment assesment). Do I need to request an assessment service from EA in order to claim my experience points?


----------



## olystic411 (Nov 24, 2021)

NB said:


> Follow the checklist of the 491 DHA website
> Cheers


Hello NB 
I just got CO contact for Request checklist and details. Asking questions and evidence. But where do I answer the questions. 
Find attached the questions


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

olystic411 said:


> Hello NB
> I just got CO contact for Request checklist and details. Asking questions and evidence. But where do I answer the questions.
> Find attached the questions


Just reply to the same email from where you got the requests
Attach the evidence to both the questions
Also Make a word document for the answers and attach the evidence and upload it in Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## Shing (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,
I have lodged my 491 application, under further assessment and waiting for an approval. I have seen the new SA skilled migration policy and I may be able to fulfill 190 criteria. So, given I have already a 491 application lodged, can I lodge a 190 EOI for SA now and hope to get a 190 nomination and invitation ? Will that impact my lodged 491 application result ?

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shing said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have lodged my 491 application, under further assessment and waiting for an approval. I have seen the new SA skilled migration policy and I may be able to fulfill 190 criteria. So, given I have already a 491 application lodged, can I lodge a 190 EOI for SA now and hope to get a 190 nomination and invitation ? Will that impact my lodged 491 application result ?
> 
> thanks


Once you get the 491 grant, you cannot get the grant for the 190
You can apply for the 190 nomination till such time that the 491 is not granted
Cheers


----------



## Shing (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> Once you get the 491 grant, you cannot get the grant for the 190
> You can apply for the 190 nomination till such time that the 491 is not granted
> Cheers


Thanks NB. 
So the safest way is to submit 190 eoi first, I then withdraw my 491 application only if I receive the 190 invite, am i right ?

Do you know if I need to do the health check again ? ( i have already done that in my 491 application 2 months back )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shing said:


> Thanks NB.
> So the safest way is to submit 190 eoi first, I then withdraw my 491 application only if I receive the 190 invite, am i right ?
> 
> Do you know if I need to do the health check again ? ( i have already done that in my 491 application 2 months back )


You can withdraw the 491 once you get the final invite for the 190
You can use the same medicals for 190
Cheers


----------



## kmonga1 (Oct 16, 2018)

@NB Hi NB, I have recently got invite from SA under 491 visa and have to accept in 14 days. I think this might have been answered here before but again just for clarification: Can i move from SA to other state regional areas? 

Some research that i have done has added to my confusion hence this question:

1. Condition 8579 of DOHA states that we can state in any regional area of any state.
2. Many MARA agents on Youtube video states that we can move to any regional area of any state.
3. In some forum, people have stated that Queensland, NT have strictly said that they wont provide a letter of release to the 491 visa holder if he moves from their nominated state irrespective of proper reasoning that visa holder is facing issue in finding job and hence facing financial hardship. Queensland has had a webinar for MARA agents sometime in past where they have strictly said that they will cancel 491 visa for people who move out of queensland. True? Can they do it? 
4. As the PR has not been granted to any one based on 491 (first one will be in Nov 2022), so we dont know what repercussion people might face at the end of their 3 year period transitioning to 191. 
5. States only nominated for 491 but DOHA are the ones who grant visa and is the final deciding body. DOHA is not concerned about you moving to other states unless you are still living, working and earning min taxable amount within Regional area. 

My points are : 
1. 80 for 189 visa
2. 95 for 491 if state provides nomination
3. 95 for family sponsored 491 visa as my brother is a citizen staying in WA which is also a designated regional area. 

My field is Industrial Engineer and preference is some other state. But i have got this invitation after 3 years.. 
Now that the australian market has opened up and have other visa options like hopefully 491 invite from other state or family sponsored visa. So, I am wondering should i grab the first opportunity that i m getting which is SA or wait for some other opportunity? Will there be any other opportunity given the market has opened up after COVID... But then there is a Fear of Missing Out on this invite. 

Also, it will be much easier for me to accept this invite if I know i can move to other state regional areas and it will have no impact on my further application of 191 visa after 3 years.

Guidance is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mash.Ach (4 mo ago)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi there, Anyone offshore applied ROI for SA 491 ?
> 
> Just had a query, What kind of context is to be filled up while applying ROI in the question---- Outline how the applicant will bring new ideas, skills or innovation to South Australia and/or contribute to South Australia's Growth State priority industry sectors(maximum 400 words)*
> 
> ...


Hi Divyesh,

I also received the Pre-Invite from SA for Civil Engineering occupation. I am bit confused how to write the description for the following.
"Outline how the applicant will bring new ideas, skills or innovation to South Australia and/or contribute to South Australia's Growth State priority industry sectors(maximum 400 words)"
If you already submitted this, could you please share a sample description please?

Thanks,


----------



## AyushiSingh (Oct 9, 2021)

With recent Remote working, for 491, can we take a job where employer is based out of Metro area(Brisbane/Melb/Sydney) and work in regional area ? or
for 491, both employer and work location need to be in regional area?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AyushiSingh said:


> With recent Remote working, for 491, can we take a job where employer is based out of Metro area(Brisbane/Melb/Sydney) and work in regional area ? or
> for 491, both employer and work location need to be in regional area?


Work from home is a,new concept 
It’s high time DHA comes out with clarification on how it will work for 491
Cheers


----------



## AyushiSingh (Oct 9, 2021)

NB said:


> Work from home is a,new concept
> It’s high time DHA comes out with clarification on how it will work for 491
> Cheers


yeah, but they didnt share anything in last year hopefully they will share the info soon


----------



## divvib0314 (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone, pleased to join this forum.Excellent information being shared by all. I am also waiting to apply for my 491 visa application,can anyone clarify below queries for me;
1. I received link in EOI to apply for visa so when to start visa application? is it after obtaining police clearances,medicals?

2.In the character assessment form 80 for personal particulars , they have advised to fill parent and siblings details so my query;
i)Is these details mandatory needs to be filled?
ii)Is police verification required for only wife/kids migrating with me or they need police clearance for my parents and siblings/brother as well?

3. My passport and national ID/degree name is different(passport mentioned middle name but degree and national ID is n't) so is there any issue ?Do i need to prepare name change affidavits?

4. My wife had 3 different name spellings in passport,identity and my child birth certificate so is there any issue? do I need to make name change affidavits for my wife?

5. Regarding medical , I had medical done recently for annual health check in my current employment so this can be used or need to do again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divvib0314 said:


> Hi everyone, pleased to join this forum.Excellent information being shared by all. I am also waiting to apply for my 491 visa application,can anyone clarify below queries for me;
> 1. I received link in EOI to apply for visa so when to start visa application? is it after obtaining police clearances,medicals?
> 
> 2.In the character assessment form 80 for personal particulars , they have advised to fill parent and siblings details so my query;
> ...


1. You can submit the application and upload the remain evidence as and when you get them
2. All columns to be filled
PCC required only for those migrating with you
3. Make sure that you declare that you have been known by different names when asked anywhere in the main application and other forms like 80
You can make an affidavit to be on the safe side
4. Same as 3.
5. You will have to get it done again using the HAPID generated by the co at an DHA approved clinic
Cheers


----------



## Dwbib69 (3 mo ago)

Hi. I currently have my regional sponsored visa 491 here in SA but I have been selected to apply for visa 189 last week. Can I apply for a new substantive visa (like visitor visa 600) to supersede my existing visa 491? So I can apply for PR visa 189. Thanks to all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dwbib69 said:


> Hi. I currently have my regional sponsored visa 491 here in SA but I have been selected to apply for visa 189 last week. Can I apply for a new substantive visa (like visitor visa 600) to supersede my existing visa 491? So I can apply for PR visa 189. Thanks to all.


No
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

I have found that my PTE has just expired. I am not the primary applicant though. What do you all advise, should I renew by giving the exam or after my spouse receive the invitation? Your response will be appreciated.

ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer), 80, 85, 95 (189, 190, 491) respectively.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> I have found that my PTE has just expired. I am not the primary applicant though. What do you all advise, should I renew by giving the exam or after my spouse receive the invitation? Your response will be appreciated.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer), 80, 85, 95 (189, 190, 491) respectively.


Have you claimed points for spouse english ?
If so, then you have to make sure that your PTEA score is valid on the date of the invite and not after she is invited
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> Have you claimed points for spouse english ?
> If so, then you have to make sure that your PTEA score is valid on the date of the invite and not after she is invited
> Cheers


Sorry for not clearing well enough. I am a secondary applicant and my score has expired, for which we have claimed 5 points. My spouse's score is still valid now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> Sorry for not clearing well enough. I am a secondary applicant and my score has expired, for which we have claimed 5 points. My spouse's score is still valid now.


As your spouse has claimed 5 points from you, you need to maintain the validity of the PTEA score 
Are you aware that the validity of the PTEA score is 3 years and not 2 years?
If 3 years have passed, then you should get the PTEA results renewed
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

@NB thank you for the updates. In my PTEA, only 2 years of validity are mentioned somehow.

Test Date: 07 Jul 2020
Valid Until: 07 Jul 2022
Report issue date: 07 Jul 2020
Test Centre Country: India

so should I renew or not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> @NB thank you for the updates. In my PTEA, only 2 years of validity are mentioned somehow.
> 
> Test Date: 07 Jul 2020
> Valid Until: 07 Jul 2022
> ...


That’s precisely why I asked you
PTEA scores are valid for 3 years even though the results say that they are valid for only 2 years
I hope you had sent the scores to DHA after getting the scores 
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> I hope you had sent the scores to DHA after getting the scores


What do you mean by "sending the score to DHA? I assume mentioning the same in EOI form?" if that is the case, then Yes, Score existed there since the beginning when we first time submitted EOI.

Another doubt even if DHA accepts 3 year old PTEA score, how would they verify because PTE removed online verification after 2 years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> What do you mean by "sending the score to DHA? I assume mentioning the same in EOI form?" if that is the case, then Yes, Score existed there since the beginning when we first time submitted EOI.
> 
> Another doubt even if DHA accepts 3 year old PTEA score, how would they verify because PTE removed online verification after 2 years?


There is an option in PTEA website wherein after receiving the scores, you can send them to the agencies you are intending to apply.
Had you done that, DHA could have verified the scores through that 
As you have not done that, I am not sure if DHA can still verify the scores or not
I heard vaguely that it’s still possible for DHA to do it, but you have to research it
Cheers


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> Had you done that, DHA could have verified the scores through that


I just checked the steps there to submit the score. When I followed the steps I received the following message:

=============================
A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order. 
=============================

So I believe it was submitted earlier, and can not be done twice.

Thanks for the quick response. Much appreciate.


----------



## aghanaria (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello Members,
I have query. Does owning a property in regional code qualifies my relative to be a sponsor for 491. Rest all condtions like age and PR/Citizen are already met from Sponsoring relative side.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aghanaria said:


> Hello Members,
> I have query. Does owning a property in regional code qualifies my relative to be a sponsor for 491. Rest all condtions like age and PR/Citizen are already met from Sponsoring relative side.
> Thanks.


The relative has to LIVE and WORK in the regional postcode
Owning a property is not useful
Cheers


----------



## aghanaria (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> The relative has to LIVE and WORK in the regional postcode
> Owning a property is not useful
> Cheers


What all probable documents could be requested from the sponsor? Can i find the official list anywhere?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aghanaria said:


> What all probable documents could be requested from the sponsor? Can i find the official list anywhere?


He has to prove that he lives and works in the rural postcodes
For residential it can be utility bills and for work, it can be his salary slips
Cheers


----------



## divvib0314 (3 mo ago)

Guys,
Any update on latest offshore 491 skill visa processing time??? I have applied around 2 months ago... Appreciate if anybody have clue on this..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

divvib0314 said:


> Guys,
> Any update on latest offshore 491 skill visa processing time??? I have applied around 2 months ago... Appreciate if anybody have clue on this..


It will vary from person to person
You just can’t juxtapose your application on someone elses
Cheers


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

As per latest global visa processing times, 491 processing taking around 14 to 31 months whereas 189 is now taking less than 6 months. Is it indicating that Australian government's idea of priority processing of regional visa is scrapped now ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pschitkara said:


> As per latest global visa processing times, 491 processing taking around 14 to 31 months whereas 189 is now taking less than 6 months. Is it indicating that Australian government's idea of priority processing of regional visa is scrapped now ?


DHA is processing visas like there is no tomorrow 
My guess is that the processing times for each category will swing wildly from month to month depending on which category of visa they prioritise that month
Cheers


----------



## AETN (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> DHA is processing visas like there is no tomorrow
> My guess is that the processing times for each category will swing wildly from month to month depending on which category of visa they prioritise that month
> Cheers


Hi NB, 
Do you have an idea how they update the processing times for each visa category. Like is it a monthly or quarterly thing?
thank you in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AETN said:


> Hi NB,
> Do you have an idea how they update the processing times for each visa category. Like is it a monthly or quarterly thing?
> thank you in advance


Every month generally between the 15th and 20th
Cheers


----------



## AETN (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> Every month generally between the 15th and 20th
> Cheers


Will keep an eye on the next cycle.. hopefully the processing times will come down.
Thank you NB,, for always being helpful


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

My wife’s medical report came out “abnormal” on one of the parameters. With no history of diabetes, her sugar levels were high.

Kindly advise, what could be its impact on the (family sponsored) visa grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SidR said:


> My wife’s medical report came out “abnormal” on one of the parameters. With no history of diabetes, her sugar levels were high.
> 
> Kindly advise, what could be its impact on the (family sponsored) visa grant.


Wait for DHA to come back to you 
Cheers


----------



## darshan20162016 (3 d ago)

Health check done and biometrics done. On the Immi page, it shows that documents are pending to be uploaded. However, agent is saying all done for now. Let us wait for case officer response. Please advise as I have imported file to view as a spectator


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darshan20162016 said:


> Health check done and biometrics done. On the Immi page, it shows that documents are pending to be uploaded. However, agent is saying all done for now. Let us wait for case officer response. Please advise as I have imported file to view as a spectator


Can you check if the system specific tells you which documents are missing?
Cheers


----------



## darshan20162016 (3 d ago)

NB said:


> Can you check if the system specific tells you which documents are missing?
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the response. We didn't receive any correspondence for missing information yet.
Attached are screenshots from the documents page. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darshan20162016 said:


> Thanks NB for the response. We didn't receive any correspondence for missing information yet.
> Attached are screenshots from the documents page. Please let me know your thoughts.
> View attachment 102940


It’s very clear what documents are missing 
Point 1 may not be applicable if you have not changed names but why you would not upload points 2 and 3 I don’t understand 
Cheers


----------



## feldsparc (4 mo ago)

Are biometrics mandatory for a 491 applicant residing in India? In the DHA website, India is not on the list of countries for which biometrics is required although the 491 visa category is specified. Also how long after biometrics is the visa usually granted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

feldsparc said:


> Are biometrics mandatory for a 491 applicant residing in India? In the DHA website, India is not on the list of countries for which biometrics is required although the 491 visa category is specified. Also how long after biometrics is the visa usually granted?


Indians don’t need biometrics for any class of visa 
Cheers


----------



## darshan20162016 (3 d ago)

NB said:


> It’s very clear what documents are missing
> Point 1 may not be applicable if you have not changed names but why you would not upload points 2 and 3 I don’t understand
> Cheers


Which course of action would you suggest as I am not authorized to upload documents from my applicant id.


----------



## feldsparc (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> Indians don’t need biometrics for any class of visa Cheers


 Thanks NB!


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

@NB I have applied for RDA Illawarra for a subclass 491 visa for my brother on 11th Jan , Today I got the email for paying the AUD800 to process the application , I am just wondering , does the residency requirement which is 3 months stay in NSW is required as per the guidelines . My brother only stayed for a month on tourist visa (which is again not acceptable to prove the residency requirement . Question is shall i give it a try and pay the $800 or its a waste of money . He qualify all the other requirements expect residency requirement with 85 points including 15 points of state sponsorship . what do you reckon ?


----------

